# Victory for Republicans



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Happy about the news  
Republicans seize Senate and obtain full control of Congress.
I am not usually one to comment here on KP about politics but did not see any topics on the sweet victory for Republicans and felt it needed mention. I am not posting this for a debate but for fellow likeminded KP members and Republicans to rejoice.
Kathy


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Hi Katsch!

I'm a likeminded KPer. A core group of others who have similar beliefs to us began celebrating our Victory Party last night here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-294412-141.html#6307395

Please join us and wear your dancing shoes and raise your voice in song and celebration with us as it isn't too late.

One of our favorites is Pharrell's Song: _Happy_! :-D


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you, I missed the post.


----------



## PeggyAnn (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes!!


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm rejoicing with you. Let's just hope the tide has changed.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I am de-fecting.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't care what party they are as long as they stop the madness!


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Happy about the news
> Republicans seize Senate and obtain full control of Congress.
> I am not usually one to comment here on KP about politics but did not see any topics on the sweet victory for Republicans and felt it needed mention. I am not posting this for a debate but for fellow likeminded KP members and Republicans to rejoice.
> Kathy


OH YES, doing the happy dance with you!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lakeleboeuf (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you, Lord!


----------



## drausch (Apr 18, 2011)

Just happy.


----------



## Leigh09 (Feb 14, 2014)

I stayed up to watch - very happy with the outcome - now hope some changes happen.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Let's forge ahead and get back to basics and moving forward!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I myself could not be more happy as to what happen yesterday.

I am so proud of my state. A governor who one three times. One a recall election. He is making a difference in this state. Hope he continues to do it.

Yes last night was a good night. Pray that now they can get something done and done the right way.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Just curious Yarn Lady. Walker has made differences in our state, but I wondered which ones you are happy about.


theyarnlady said:


> I myself could not be more happy as to what happen yesterday.
> 
> I am so proud of my state. A governor who one three times. One a recall election. He is making a difference in this state. Hope he continues to do it.
> 
> Yes last night was a good night. Pray that now they can get something done and done the right way.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> I am de-fecting.


It's a sad Day for us, I'm afraid our Governor will be on his way to become President.


----------



## J.Carol (Dec 1, 2013)

CBratt said:


> I don't care what party they are as long as they stop the madness!


100% agree !!!!!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

J.Carol said:


> 100% agree !!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I am neither R or D...but it is time for big change and let us see what the R side can do. I am not surprised by the change.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> I am neither R or D...but it is time for big change and let us see what the R side can do. I am not surprised by the change.


I agree with you, Cathy47. I'm a staunch Democrat, but I too am curious to see what the Republican-controlled Senate can accomplish. This is a chance for them to show their stuff.


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

R here, and happy. But hoping that the D in the office does not give them too much grief for the next 2 years. It will take transition time. But this was a good start!


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't think there is going to be any change. I predict the bickering and in-fighting will continue and everyone will continue to worry about what they can get for themselves personally and not what they can do for us! Until they wipe out the entire group and start over with a brand new batch -- things won't change. Normally, I'm not this pessimistic, but history repeats itself when things don't change


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I agree with you, Cathy47. I'm a staunch Democrat, but I too am curious to see what the Republican-controlled Senate can accomplish. This is a chance for them to show their stuff.


and



margoc said:


> I don't think there is going to be any change. I predict the bickering and in-fighting will continue and everyone will continue to worry about what they can get for themselves personally and not what they can do for us! Until they wipe out the entire group and start over with a brand new batch -- things won't change. Normally, I'm not this pessimistic, but history repeats itself when things don't change


I'm with both of you. I'm a staunch Democrat as well. I hope we see change --- hey, I hope we just see some WORK out of our Do-Nothing Congress. I'm usually not pessimistic either, but 6 years ago the GOP vowed to pass no bills this President wanted and to not work with the Democrats. My fear is that this attitude will continue, with a vengeance.

To me, it doesn't matter which party is in office; they are supposed to represent all of us. They have to work together to get legislation passed. This means that both sides have to come to the bargaining table and there has to be compromise on both sides. Until this happens, nothing will get done and the poor and the middle class are the ones who will suffer.

The GOP has a small majority in the Senate and the House. They do not have a super majority. They don't have enough votes to override a veto. If they don't come to the bargaining table and really work with the other side of the aisle, it will be more stale-mate for the next two years. Frankly, I don't see the GOP doing this. I hope I'm wrong, but it seems to me that they are more concerned about their own agenda rather than moving the country forward.

JMHO. I'm not trying to offend anyone or their political beliefs.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

grandmann said:


> It's a sad Day for us, I'm afraid our Governor will be on his way to become President.


He's not really presidential material, grandmann. It was reported that while in Minnesota he vandalized the construction site of the new Vikings stadium with spray paint. 
We all know that he is just a prostitute for the Koch Bros masquerading as a governor.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Happy about the news
> Republicans seize Senate and obtain full control of Congress.
> I am not usually one to comment here on KP about politics but did not see any topics on the sweet victory for Republicans and felt it needed mention. I am not posting this for a debate but for fellow likeminded KP members and Republicans to rejoice.
> Kathy


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Let's not overlook that many states have republican governors now. States with Republican governors have,in general, better economies than those with a democrat governor. I pray that the party in power keeps conservative values in mind. DH and I high-fived each other all night!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

lol, Glad someone mention this. I worked the polls we were slammed in Florida, lol


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> I'm with both of you. I'm a staunch Democrat as well. I hope we see change --- hey, I hope we just see some WORK out of our Do-Nothing Congress. I'm usually not pessimistic either, but 6 years ago the GOP vowed to pass no bills this President wanted and to not work with the Democrats. My fear is that this attitude will continue, with a vengeance.
> 
> To me, it doesn't matter which party is in office; they are supposed to represent all of us. They have to work together to get legislation passed. This means that both sides have to come to the bargaining table and there has to be compromise on both sides. Until this happens, nothing will get done and the poor and the middle class are the ones who will suffer.
> 
> ...


I agree. They all act like a bunch of bickering children


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

CBratt said:


> I don't care what party they are as long as they stop the madness!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

I hope there is victory for "the people".


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well looks like we are all in agreement.. they need to grow up and stop acting like little children..and do their job they get paid for. 

We will see.. I been saying all along need to dump and clean house all the way top to bottom. 

I want to see what my tax $ are going for. So far Zip.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> Let's not overlook that many states have republican governors now. States with Republican governors have,in general, better economies than those with a democrat governor. I pray that the party in power keeps conservative values in mind. DH and I high-fived each other all night!


Like Kansas???


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> Let's not overlook that many states have republican governors now. States with Republican governors have,in general, better economies than those with a democrat governor. I pray that the party in power keeps conservative values in mind. DH and I high-fived each other all night!


I am living in one state with a R governor and I will say we are not hurting like other states that are sinking. Now what I want is this not be a win for a party but a win for the PEOPLE. And I don't want to hear "tr y" to work I want to hear "will work togeather for the PEOPLE"


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> I'm with both of you. I'm a staunch Democrat as well. I hope we see change --- hey, I hope we just see some WORK out of our Do-Nothing Congress. I'm usually not pessimistic either, but 6 years ago the GOP vowed to pass no bills this President wanted and to not work with the Democrats. My fear is that this attitude will continue, with a vengeance.
> 
> To me, it doesn't matter which party is in office; they are supposed to represent all of us. They have to work together to get legislation passed. This means that both sides have to come to the bargaining table and there has to be compromise on both sides. Until this happens, nothing will get done and the poor and the middle class are the ones who will suffer.
> 
> ...


You said this more eloquently than I could have, and I agree 100+%.


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

CBratt said:


> I don't care what party they are as long as they stop the madness!


 :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Guess I am the only Democrat here?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

The grown-ups are back in charge. Hallelujah!


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Guess I am the only Democrat here?


No, you aren't.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The grown-ups are back in charge. Hallelujah!


We'll see... they have two years to prove themselves.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Guess I am the only Democrat here?


It doesn't really matter I am neither R or D...the point here is enough is enough..the D's had plenty of time to get it together they didn't now the people want what they got and we wait and see. If this doesn't work then its time to really clean house totally.


----------



## cc1945 (Dec 10, 2013)

Lets see if the blame game will stop and actual work is being done. Lots of promises, but once elected, the politicians tend to forget who they are representing. It would be a great opportunity for all parties to show that they actually can work together and accomplish the work they are elected for. Just saying...in my humble opinion...both parties need to shape up or ship out...in the real world most of them would have been fired
due to inactivity and lack of team work.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

cc1945 said:


> Lets see if the blame game will stop and actual work is being done. Lots of promises, but once elected, the politicians tend to forget who they are representing. It would be a great opportunity for all parties to show that they actually can work together and accomplish the work they are elected for. Just saying...in my humble opinion...both parties need to shape up or ship out...in the real world most of them would have been fired
> due to inactivity and lack of team work.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

cc1945 said:


> Lets see if the blame game will stop and actual work is being done. Lots of promises, but once elected, the politicians tend to forget who they are representing. It would be a great opportunity for all parties to show that they actually can work together and accomplish the work they are elected for. Just saying...in my humble opinion...both parties need to shape up or ship out...in the real world most of them would have been fired
> due to inactivity and lack of team work.


Sorry your last line gave me a chuckle. Do you know how hard it is to fire someone in the "real world", as a business owner for many years trust me it is not that easy?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I myself could not be more happy as to what happen yesterday.
> 
> I am so proud of my state. A governor who one three times. One a recall election. He is making a difference in this state. Hope he continues to do it.
> 
> Yes last night was a good night. Pray that now they can get something done and done the right way.


Did you see that young Black Woman Republican in Utah. Hope she is successful.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

A government is only as good as it's opposition.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

CarolfromTX said:


> Let's not overlook that many states have republican governors now. States with Republican governors have,in general, better economies than those with a democrat governor. I pray that the party in power keeps conservative values in mind. DH and I high-fived each other all night!


We re-elected our Republican governor. Now our local paper can keep some people employed. KWIM..


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> A government is only as good as it's opposition.


Not in the USA.


----------



## Critter Lady (Oct 6, 2014)

I still have a smile on my face !!!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Not in the USA.


Not anywhere. Such a shame.


----------



## cc1945 (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes Katsch you are right,also having been a business woman for many many years, it is not easy to fire someone, but it can be done if necessary. Been there, done that.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

cc1945 said:


> Yes Katsch you are right,also having been a business woman for many many years, it is not easy to fire someone, but it can be done if necessary. Been there, done that.


Fortunately, in the 30 some years my hubs and I have been in business we have only fired one person. It is all about documentation. The sad part is they can go on for quite sometime without doing their job before you can actually fire them. The flip side of this is that the individual can be fired or quit, take another position somewhere else and we, if called for a reference can only say so much to the new potential employer. The icing on the cake is that said individual can then quit or be fired and collect unemployment benefits all the while not performing the duties of the job. How sad is that?


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Fortunately, in the 30 some years my hubs and I have been in business we have only fired one person. It is all about documentation. The sad part is they can go on for quite sometime without doing their job before you can actually fire them. The flip side of this is that the individual can be fired or quit, take another position somewhere else and we, if called for a reference can only say so much to the new potential employer. The icing on the cake is that said individual can then quit or be fired and collect unemployment benefits all the while not performing the duties of the job. How sad is that?


And so I would cut the hours down to as low as legal to hopefully make them walk.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> A government is only as good as it's opposition.


My government's opposition? That would be my enemy - ISIS? Russia? Iran? North Korea? My government should be Americans working for the benefit of the people. Unfortunately, my government's leader of the Senate, Harry Reid, has been shelving both Democratic and Republican legislation.

Over 350 bills are sitting on his desk. Why? Reid didn't want legislators to have to go on record on issues that might hurt their chances for re-election and his chance to remain Senate leader and didn't want the president to have to use his pen to veto all legislation. That would make the President look bad. Well, now the bills will flow to his desk. So, let's see what the President does. If he vetoes all of them, everyone will clearly see who the obstructionist is.

Presidents in America are not allowed to legislate. But, our President thinks he is King, so I won't be surprised if he uses his pen to veto. Oh, by the way, the Democrat legislators running this week lost their elections so Reid's tactics backfired.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> And so I would cut the hours down to as low as legal to hopefully make them walk.


Yes, and this can be done but you still need to have documentation of all the employee has not done. Very careful record keeping as well as you must notify the said employee each time. Believe me there are people who know the system better than an employer and they will and do use it to their advantage.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Knit crazy,
You are so very right. Harry Reid being out is the best thing for both parties.


----------



## bethv61 (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm so thankful for the outcome on Tuesday. Our state is purple now instead of all blue  I guess half is better than nothing.


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

You are not the only Democrat here. Republicans are cheering now, but it remains to be seen if they actually get anything done. I for one am not holding my breath.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

gwennieh68 said:


> You are not the only Democrat here. Republicans are cheering now, but it remains to be seen if they actually get anything done. I for one am not holding my breath.


They will at least review and vote on bills in the Senate and forward them to the President, which is their job and what had not been happening. If the President takes no action or vetoes all bills, the Democrats will suffer again in two years. It's going to be egg on the President's face if that occurs and the fallout will be that the Democrats lose the next Presidential election and/or more Senate seats.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

gwennieh68 said:


> You are not the only Democrat here. Republicans are cheering now, but it remains to be seen if they actually get anything done. I for one am not holding my breath.


I agree, gwennieh68. After all the GOP moaning and complaining about the state of the nation we now have the right to expect great things. And no excuses--Republicans said numerous times that an obstructionist Congress wouldn't prevent a good President from getting things done. Well, a balky and uncooperative President shouldn't stand in THEIR way now that they've declared themselves in charge. It's time for the GOP to put its money whether its mouth is--I expect to see the eradication of ISIS and a cure for Ebola _tout de suite_!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> They will at least review and vote on bills in the Senate and forward them to the President, which is their job and what had not been happening. If the President takes no action or vetoes all bills, the Democrats will suffer again in two years. It's going to be egg on the President's face if that occurs and the fallout will be that the Democrats lose the next Presidential election and/or more Senate seats.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Guess I am the only Democrat here?


Not the only one.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Fortunately, in the 30 some years my hubs and I have been in business we have only fired one person. It is all about documentation. The sad part is they can go on for quite sometime without doing their job before you can actually fire them. The flip side of this is that the individual can be fired or quit, take another position somewhere else and we, if called for a reference can only say so much to the new potential employer. The icing on the cake is that said individual can then quit or be fired and collect unemployment benefits all the while not performing the duties of the job. How sad is that?


Is there some law in new York that prohibits you from disclosing an employees' history?


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm glad of the election returns and that the Republicans are in. Will see what they do. I'm sick of hearing complains now you have a chance to do something about it. Number #1 close the border send all illegals back to where they came from.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Pat lamb said:


> I'm glad of the election returns and that the Republicans are in. Will see what they do. I'm sick of hearing complains now you have a chance to do something about it. Number #1 close the border send all illegals back to where they came from.


Well, I'd hope someone (the Koch Brothers?) would kick in some $$$ to keep our nation afloat, if this comes to pass. This from the New York Times:

"There are many ways to debate immigration, but when it comes to economics, there isnt much of a debate at all. Nearly all economists, of all political persuasions, agree that immigrants  those here legally or not  benefit the overall economy. That is not controversial, Heidi Shierholz, an economist at the Economic Policy Institute, told me. Shierholz also said that there is a consensus that, on average, the incomes of families in this country are increased by a small, but clearly positive amount, because of immigration.

The benefit multiplies over the long haul. As the baby boomers retire, the post-boom generations burden to finance their retirement is greatly alleviated by undocumented immigrants. Stephen Goss, chief actuary for the Social Security Administration, told me that undocumented workers contribute about $15 billion a year to Social Security through payroll taxes. They only take out $1 billion (very few undocumented workers are eligible to receive benefits). Over the years, undocumented workers have contributed up to $300 billion, or nearly 10 percent, of the $2.7 trillion Social Security Trust Fund."


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

We got a Republican governor in our very liberal state yesterday. The second or third in over 50 years. The taxes are running all of the businesses out of this state. Heck, Maryland even taxes the rain! (Not kidding there.) This is going to be interesting. Both Clintons and both Obamas showed up to support the Democratic candidate. I was really not anticipating this victory at all. Now, let's see what can get done. Remaining hopeful.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

CBratt said:


> I don't care what party they are as long as they stop the madness!


Couldn't agree more! I think that all politicians, regardless of party, are out for themselves and don't care at all about their constituents.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

gwennieh68 said:


> You are not the only Democrat here. Republicans are cheering now, but it remains to be seen if they actually get anything done. I for one am not holding my breath.


I'm a Democrat, too, but I vote across party lines if I feel that someone is really capable. I, too, wonder if the Republicans will get anything vital done. I, too, am not holding my breath.

Hazel


----------



## Shirley Pelletier (Aug 3, 2012)

I doubt things will change much for the better. Politicians will always be politicians, no matter what their stripe. Posturing is more important than progress.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I am not expecting much in the next two years. The Senate will finally be able to do its job, but based on the president's comments in his presser yesterday, he hasn't got the message that Americans don't like his inaction, don't like his actions, and are worried about the economy. He's not getting his job done, and I think he takes no responsibility for doing it. He said he is not changing his agenda. He will continue with the same attitude. I think he is psychologically unable to change. Funny that his motto in 2008 was Hope and Change. The nation sees that was just talk.

That portends another Rage election in 2016 and his Secretary of State will learn that she is the next person to suffer from his flawed personality and actions.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Happy dance!!!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Shirley Pelletier said:


> I doubt things will change much for the better. Politicians will always be politicians, no matter what their stripe. Posturing is more important than progress.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Hazel


----------



## tkdmoma (Sep 13, 2011)

Doing a happy dance. Unfortunately, my state is still a sorry mess. Katsch, I hear you about the employment issues, we have the same issues here, maybe worse. Knit Crazy, I hear you!


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm from blue state, California, so I will be watching Congress reverse all the progress made in the past few years: unemployment down, health care for the poor, etc., etc.


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Fortunately, in the 30 some years my hubs and I have been in business we have only fired one person. It is all about documentation. The sad part is they can go on for quite sometime without doing their job before you can actually fire them. The flip side of this is that the individual can be fired or quit, take another position somewhere else and we, if called for a reference can only say so much to the new potential employer. The icing on the cake is that said individual can then quit or be fired and collect unemployment benefits all the while not performing the duties of the job. How sad is that?


But let's tell who was President when those hiring-firing practices became law: Ronald Reagan. Put the blame where it belongs: with the Republicans.


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Guess I am the only Democrat here?


No- you are definitely NOT alone.....


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

shadypineslady said:


> I'm from blue state, California, so I will be watching Congress reverse all the progress made in the past few years: unemployment down, health care for the poor, etc., etc.


 :thumbup: :-(


----------



## 1kathyr (Oct 20, 2014)

There's no reason to celebrate. The demographics remain the same, they just switched sides. Neither party has a super-majority in the Senate (needed for any REAL change) and they will NOT work together! We need an ENTIRELY NEW group in Congress or it will remain 'business as usual'!


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Happy about the news
> Republicans seize Senate and obtain full control of Congress.
> I am not usually one to comment here on KP about politics but did not see any topics on the sweet victory for Republicans and felt it needed mention. I am not posting this for a debate but for fellow likeminded KP members and Republicans to rejoice.
> Kathy


I am happy about the news too.


----------



## mickey's mom (Sep 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I agree, gwennieh68. After all the GOP moaning and complaining about the state of the nation we now have the right to expect great things. And no excuses--Republicans said numerous times that an obstructionist Congress wouldn't prevent a good President from getting things done. Well, a balky and uncooperative President shouldn't stand in THEIR way now that they've declared themselves in charge. It's time for the GOP to put its money whether its mouth is--I expect to see the eradication of ISIS and a cure for Ebola _tout de suite_!


Agreed. Republicans are very slow to put forth an original idea, but are very quick to reject any Democratic idea. Our state has a teabagger for another 4 yrs as governor, and we rank about last in everything in the nation. I am scared to death of what the future will now bring. Not meaning to cause a squabble, just in despair.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> I'm a Democrat, too, but I vote across party lines if I feel that someone is really capable. I, too, wonder if the Republicans will get anything vital done. I, too, am not holding my breath.
> 
> Hazel


I am just praying that the crazies in the Republican Party - those that want to cut social security and medicare, stop food stamps and unemployment ins. and take control of womens power to control our own bodies, will not be the ones in power. If they do become the leaders, BE AFRAID AMERICANS, BE VERY AFRAID.


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> I am just praying that the crazies in the Republican Party - those that want to cut social security and medicare, stop food stamps and unemployment ins. and take control of womens power to control our own bodies, will not be the ones in power. If they do become the leaders, BE AFRAID AMERICANS, BE VERY AFRAID.


 :-( :thumbup:


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

I agree, everybody keeps moaning about no progress, no progress, but the last few years really have seen lots of progress, as mentioned, lower unemployment, health care for the poor, the economy is better, nobody seems to see these things as Republicans try to convince people that things are getting worse all the time. Things are definitely better than they were six years ago.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

shadypineslady said:


> But let's tell who was President when those hiring-firing practices became law: Ronald Reagan. Put the blame where it belongs: with the Republicans.


You are right to call them practices - not laws.

I've spent my entire career in HR or Payroll - or both at the same time. Office Manager thrown in for good measure.

I'm speaking for Arizona and don't know what laws may be in California, but we are an "At Will" state. The employer can fire an employee at any time for any reason as long as it is not a Title VII violation or a violation of a Union or other contract.

The employer is free to divulge truthful statements about an employee's work history. It has become PRACTICE to give only dates of employment and position held due to the FEAR of lawsuits. This is usually stated or understood as a company POLICY. Not necessarily based in any law - unless we're in the realm of libel or slander. But that is not what we are talking about.

In the real world, especially today, there is almost no way a job applicant will ever know WHAT a former employer said about him. Didn't get the job? The rejection letter says "We have hired a candidate that more closely meets our job requirements."

There is another factor, too. IF the company has WRITTEN policies that must be observed before terminating an employee, the employer can read and follow them. It doesn't take years. Document conversations. Keep records. Follow up and monitor any warnings, reprimands or performance improvement plans. If the employee improves it is a win-win. If not, the documentation is there to take action. Unfortunately, too many managers are too damn lazy to do this - they just complain about he policy.

As for the Unemployment thing, if a fired employee gets a job then quits or is fired, they don't automatically get benefits. A quit disqualifies them. Fired? That can be challenged by the employee. At that point the employer can answer the challenge (including every detail of history)and will WIN if there is documented proof and justification for the firing. The employee gets nothing then. I've answered these challenges a number of times and while one needs to education themselves about the process, the dollar savings are worth it. Especially if one is dealing with a deadbeat.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

gwennieh68 said:


> I agree, everybody keeps moaning about no progress, no progress, but the last few years really have seen lots of progress, as mentioned, lower unemployment, health care for the poor, the economy is better, nobody seems to see these things as Republicans try to convince people that things are getting worse all the time. Things are definitely better than they were six years ago.


Stock market is the highest its ever been, gas prices are down - in some places below $3 a gallon, unemployment is down. The Republican want to bad mouth the Dems for the job they have done - without the assistance of the Republicans.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Dori Sage said:


> Stock market is the highest its ever been, gas prices are down - in some places below $3 a gallon, unemployment is down. The Republican want to bad mouth the Dems for the job they have done - without the assistance of the Republicans.


Not sure the high stock market is a good thing - but we'll see.

We will see what the future holds. I doubt anything will change in Washington but there is one big difference - when bills start landing on Obama's desk there will be names attached. We need to pay attention to who is doing what and remember it in 2016.


----------



## grace59 (Jan 17, 2012)

Because my mother was very strongly opinionated about politics, I have no interest. Both camps are good and bad. Whenever anyone starts talking about politics, I panic and want to run. If I didn't agree with my mom's political views she would get very angry with me and stop talking to me. The silent treatment was so painful that I would agree and inside hate myself.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

grace59 said:


> Because my mother was very strongly opinionated about politics, I have no interest. Both camps are good and bad. Whenever anyone starts talking about politics, I panic and want to run. If I didn't agree with my mom's political views she would get very angry with me and stop talking to me. The silent treatment was so painful that I would agree and inside hate myself.


The good news is we have a secret ballot and you can vote according to your conscience.


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

I agree.


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

No you are not!!


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

Well if they do manage to do all of that it will be a democratic landslide in 2016. All those tea baggers who want smaller government don't want their medicare and SS touched.


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

I'd forgotten about the gas prices, the last time I filled up here in Virginia, it only cost me $2.75 a gallon.


----------



## grace59 (Jan 17, 2012)

So true. She had ALS the last 5 years of her life and listened to political talk shows all day. It made her happy in her last years of being trapped inside a useless body. I wasn't going to take that away from her by expressing my own opinion. Even though she was unable to speak for several years, she could still give me the silent treatment in her own way.


DGreen said:


> The good news is we have a secret ballot and you can vote according to your conscience.


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

Yay for Pres. Obama!!


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

Amen


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

grace59 said:


> So true. She had ALS the last 5 years of her life and listened to political talk shows all day. It made her happy in her last years of being trapped inside a useless body. I wasn't going to take that away from her by expressing my own opinion. Even though she was unable to speak for several years, she could still give me the silent treatment in her own way.


Such a difficult situation for you both but I'm sure you handled it with love and grace. I'm sorry for your loss. Mother/daughter relationships can be difficult but the bond is strong and the grief painful.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

What a bunch of sore losers!


----------



## mickey's mom (Sep 21, 2013)

Dori Sage said:


> I am just praying that the crazies in the Republican Party - those that want to cut social security and medicare, stop food stamps and unemployment ins. and take control of womens power to control our own bodies, will not be the ones in power. If they do become the leaders, BE AFRAID AMERICANS, BE VERY AFRAID.


I'm wondering if all of the Republicans would be willing to give up the receiving of Medicare and Social Security, as they seem to oppose these benefits we have worked for and paid into? And yes, I am so very afraid. I was physically nauseous and shaking yesterday.
My brother sent me an article yesterday from CNN. It was about a 90 yo man in FL being threatened with arrest b/c he was handing out food (sandwiches) to people who had absolutely nothing in this world. This country is lacking in basic human kindness. I have a young daughter and I am scared to think what will be left for her and her friends in a few years. God help us all.


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

Are you referring to Democrats as sore losers? I seem to remember after the last general election lots of talk from Republicans about not allowing any of President Obama's plans for the country being realized, talk about repealing the Affordable Care Act. By the way, that's it's name, not Obamacare as Sarah Palin tagged it. Republicans have tried to stop just about everything President Obama has tried to do for this country. So just who are the sore losers? And don't even get me started on gun control and the NRA, backed by Republicans.


----------



## mickey's mom (Sep 21, 2013)

gwennieh68 said:


> Are you referring to Democrats as sore losers? I seem to remember after the last general election lots of talk from Republicans about not allowing any of President Obama's plans for the country being realized, talk about repealing the Affordable Care Act. By the way, that's it's name, not Obamacare as Sarah Palin tagged it. Republicans have tried to stop just about everything President Obama has tried to do for this country. So just who are the sore losers? And don't even get me started on gun control and the NRA, backed by Republicans.


yes, yes!!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

O.K. You say you are happy and now something can be accomplished. But what will be accomplished and when? How will our "elected" officials work together when they don't want to? How will anything be resolved when these elected officials only follow party lines instead of thinking about the good for all. The TEA party has stated previously they will not compromise. They seem not to believe in the TEAM (together everyone achieves more) approach. A southern female Republican stated it best when she explained to a reporter on TV, Obama is black, we don't trust him. What a lovely thought.


----------



## Betty L. K. (Mar 2, 2013)

You look like a Republican.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Becca said:


> O.K. You say you are happy and now something can be accomplished. But what will be accomplished and when?


I wonder that too, Becca. I've heard some Republican KP members exulting over what they expect to happen--every last illegal being seized and kicked across the border, for example--but really, I have my doubts. I've done a bit of research, but the GOP strategy for "turning this country around" (their words not mine) seems pretty vague. Does anyone know what their true agenda is and how they plan to go about it?


----------



## Gramto2 (Nov 4, 2012)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Katsch!!
Now, let's hope the Republicans DO something with their victory!!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

It's about time!!!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Trivago said:


> A victory for Republicans, but a devastating loss for those who wish well for our Country's health and well-being.


Eh *shrug* I'm a staunch Democrat and not pleased with the election results, but I believe our country is strong enough to withstand a couple of years of knuckleheaded Republican rule. The GOP has been given its chance--well, let's see what they can do (not much, I fear).


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Happy about the news
> Republicans seize Senate and obtain full control of Congress.
> I am not usually one to comment here on KP about politics but did not see any topics on the sweet victory for Republicans and felt it needed mention. I am not posting this for a debate but for fellow likeminded KP members and Republicans to rejoice.
> Kathy


Like minded KPer here, I am doing a happy dance and I can't wait to have our America back on top. We are a great nation.
We need to appreciate this country!!! AND respect other countries.


----------



## Yamyam (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi there, I know absolutely zilch about how US politics works - well why would I, being English? It seems that broadly speaking, Republicans are like our Conservative party and Democrats are like our Labour party? But what I don't get is that you vote separately for your president. When we get a winning party that forms a government, the leader of that party becomes Prime Minister eg David Cameron ( although we have a coalition at the moment, which is very unusual) So it seems you've got lots of Republicans now - but a Democrat for president..how does that work please? Wont that be very difficult? How much power will the president have? Will any laws be passed? If anyone can explain this I would be very interested, many thanks


----------



## Pope (Jul 25, 2011)

Joan H said:


> R here, and happy. But hoping that the D in the office does not give them too much grief for the next 2 years. It will take transition time. But this was a good start!


The Democrats will give them the same thing that they got all these last few years


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Just a message sent to a do-nothing congress. People are fed up.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Yamyam said:


> Hi there, I know absolutely zilch about how US politics works - well why would I, being English? It seems that broadly speaking, Republicans are like our Conservative party and Democrats are like our Labour party? But what I don't get is that you vote separately for your president. When we get a winning party that forms a government, the leader of that party becomes Prime Minister eg David Cameron ( although we have a coalition at the moment, which is very unusual) So it seems you've got lots of Republicans now - but a Democrat for president..how does that work please? Wont that be very difficult? How much power will the president have? Will any laws be passed? If anyone can explain this I would be very interested, many thanks[/
> 
> Lots of Republicans in House and Senate - Democrat for president. LOTS of hard work and compromise needed and will hopefully occur.
> But President Obama said:
> ...


----------



## skkp (Feb 13, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Stock market is the highest its ever been, gas prices are down - in some places below $3 a gallon, unemployment is down. The Republican want to bad mouth the Dems for the job they have done - without the assistance of the Republicans.


unfortunately everything the Dems did fought all those results --- they undermined corporate America, fought fracking which is why prices are down, etc. so IN SPITE of the Democrat policies the markets and US business still prevails

and I am a registered Democrat and thoroughly and completely disgusted with the Democratic party


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Betty L. K. said:


> You look like a Republican.


If you are speaking to me, why thank you!


----------



## Iirishrn (Mar 18, 2011)

Shirley Pelletier said:


> I doubt things will change much for the better. Politicians will always be politicians, no matter what their stripe. Posturing is more important than progress.


I have lived in or around DC all my life and what I see is that once the "newly elected" cross the Beltway into DC - they change - all of their bravado, plans and clear thinking is dropped off somewhere and they begin IMMEDIATELY working on RE-election, money gathering, PAC's, etc.- it changes who they were before they got here. Those at home are long forgotten until needed for sending them back here. 
(I know it sounds crazy, but I have seen it over and over - once they meet the "good old boys" of DC and are oriented to "this is how it works here," they are no longer who they were when elected.) Reminds me of this quote "Power corrupts and absolute power corrupts absolutely." {Lord Acton}


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Yamyam said:


> Hi there, I know absolutely zilch about how US politics works - well why would I, being English? It seems that broadly speaking, Republicans are like our Conservative party and Democrats are like our Labour party? But what I don't get is that you vote separately for your president. When we get a winning party that forms a government, the leader of that party becomes Prime Minister eg David Cameron ( although we have a coalition at the moment, which is very unusual) So it seems you've got lots of Republicans now - but a Democrat for president..how does that work please?


Not very well, I'm afraid. There's always gridlock when the President and the majority in Congress are of opposing parties--but even when one party predominates it's never smooth sailing. The US has just two major parties (Democrat and Republicans), but each split by rival factions and extremist elements. A lot of wheeling and dealing seems to go on behind the scenes--"I'll vote for this if you vote for that"--"Swing two Democrats toward our side and we'll hold off on judicial inquiry"--"Veto that measure and we'll crush your protege in the next elections" etc etc.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Yamyam said:


> Hi there, I know absolutely zilch about how US politics works - well why would I, being English? It seems that broadly speaking, Republicans are like our Conservative party and Democrats are like our Labour party? But what I don't get is that you vote separately for your president. When we get a winning party that forms a government, the leader of that party becomes Prime Minister eg David Cameron ( although we have a coalition at the moment, which is very unusual) So it seems you've got lots of Republicans now - but a Democrat for president..how does that work please? Wont that be very difficult? How much power will the president have? Will any laws be passed? If anyone can explain this I would be very interested, many thanks


Well, that's the way the constitution is written. The president is elected every four years. He is the executive branch. The Congress (legislative branch) is comprised of the House of Representatives, 435 people (based on population in each state) who serve two year terms, and the Senate, two people from each state, who serve 6 year terms. So that is how we can have a president with a different party affiliation. In this last election, I believe that the voters wanted to stop Obama's policies. It was more of a restraining order than anything else. Laws may be passed, or may not. As petulant as Obama can be, I can see him vetoing everything and anything. Frankly, the fewer laws that come out of Washington, the better.


----------



## alvadee (Nov 21, 2013)

I noticed that Trivago, who just joined today, has so much to say. Well bless her heart as they say in the south.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Iirishrn, you are absolutely correct. Money talks and lobbyists peddle their influences.


----------



## Yamyam (Feb 25, 2013)

Toby's Mom said:


> Yamyam said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there, I know absolutely zilch about how US politics works - well why would I, being English? It seems that broadly speaking, Republicans are like our Conservative party and Democrats are like our Labour party? But what I don't get is that you vote separately for your president. When we get a winning party that forms a government, the leader of that party becomes Prime Minister eg David Cameron ( although we have a coalition at the moment, which is very unusual) So it seems you've got lots of Republicans now - but a Democrat for president..how does that work please? Wont that be very difficult? How much power will the president have? Will any laws be passed? If anyone can explain this I would be very interested, many thanks[/
> ...


----------



## Yamyam (Feb 25, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Not very well, I'm afraid. There's always gridlock when the President and the majority in Congress are of opposing parties--but even when one party predominates it's never smooth sailing. The US has just two major parties (Democrat and Republicans), but each split by rival factions and extremist elements. A lot of wheeling and dealing seems to go on behind the scenes--"I'll vote for this if you vote for that"--"Swing two Democrats toward our side and we'll hold off on judicial inquiry"--"Veto that measure and we'll crush your protege in the next elections" etc etc.


We get all of that stuff over here too! Theres always bargaining going on behind the scenes, thanks for replying


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Almost every comment made today on this forum is correct, in the author's opinions.
But there is only one reality. 
VOTERS HAVE EXPRESSED EXTENSIVE SECURITY, ECONOMIC AND POLITICAL DISCONTENT.
WE ARE ALL ANGRY WITH CONGRESS. 
Voters by 65-31 percent say the country is headed seriously off on the wrong direction. 
More voters disapprove than approve of Barack Obamas job performance as president, 54-44 percent.
Voters went to the polls and are entitled to their opinions, those who did not vote, oh well.
EVERYTHING is debatable, if you want to bother debating.
None of this is new, it has been happening since time immemorial, and it shall always be so as long as humans are around to muck things up.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

margoc said:


> I don't think there is going to be any change. I predict the bickering and in-fighting will continue and everyone will continue to worry about what they can get for themselves personally and not what they can do for us! Until they wipe out the entire group and start over with a brand new batch -- things won't change. Normally, I'm not this pessimistic, but history repeats itself when things don't change


I agree with you. There is too much partisanship. Everything is done for their party and nothing for the people. Winning is more important than what their job is once they get there. The house will only work 133 days this year and the senate the same or maybe a few more. Who gets paid for that kind of job performance?


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Unfortunately Congress (lead by either party) does not do the peoples business. They spend most of their time looking for donations and campaigning for re-election. They are doing their own business. 

BTW, when the Constitution was written, it was envisioned that Congress people (or congressmen at the time) would serve and then go back to their profession or business. IE that being in congress was NOT to be a lifelong profession or job.


----------



## Yamyam (Feb 25, 2013)

CarolfromTX said:


> Well, that's the way the constitution is written. The president is elected every four years. He is the executive branch. The Congress (legislative branch) is comprised of the House of Representatives, 435 people (based on population in each state) who serve two year terms, and the Senate, two people from each state, who serve 6 year terms. So that is how we can have a president with a different party affiliation. In this last election, I believe that the voters wanted to stop Obama's policies. It was more of a restraining order than anything else. Laws may be passed, or may not. As petulant as Obama can be, I can see him vetoing everything and anything. Frankly, the fewer laws that come out of Washington, the better.


Thank you for your detailed explanation. Its more complicated than I thought, and quite different to us - not better or worse, just different.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Like Kansas???


Right Patty. They said Brownback pursued a huge tax cut for the rich that deprived schools of needed resources, which is common for republicans. He said it would drive economic growth, create jobs and stabilize the budget. But the state is now reporting a more than $300 million revenue shortfall, and their credit rating has been down graded. 
Brownback has a way of saying things to make them sound better. He said no one would be cut from medicaid, no one would loose medicaid. Right, but he doesn't tell you about the reduction in benefits. He says they will be spending more on education, not less, but the additional spending he is talking about goes into the the states pension system and capital improvement aid for districts, not on teacher salaries, books or other operational costs that benefit the kids.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Guess I am the only Democrat here?


Oh, no you are not. There are lots of us.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> It doesn't really matter I am neither R or D...the point here is enough is enough..the D's had plenty of time to get it together they didn't now the people want what they got and we wait and see. If this doesn't work then its time to really clean house totally.


The problem has been the democrats had complete control for only 4 months during the first two years and since then the republicans have controlled the house and they used the filibuster to control the senate. It is had to get anything done when making the president fail is your main goal.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Fortunately, in the 30 some years my hubs and I have been in business we have only fired one person. It is all about documentation. The sad part is they can go on for quite sometime without doing their job before you can actually fire them. The flip side of this is that the individual can be fired or quit, take another position somewhere else and we, if called for a reference can only say so much to the new potential employer. The icing on the cake is that said individual can then quit or be fired and collect unemployment benefits all the while not performing the duties of the job. How sad is that?


People can also be fired for made up reasons and I have seen it happen. I have always said if they want to fire you, they will find a way and I have seen it happen to two very good people and seen others that should have been fired and weren't. Theft in the workplace, that the boss chose to overlook, because it was his buddy. It goes both ways.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Todays headline: Losing Dems pout, throw fit, take their marbles and stomp off; in related news, water is wet.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> My government's opposition? That would be my enemy - ISIS? Russia? Iran? North Korea? My government should be Americans working for the benefit of the people. Unfortunately, my government's leader of the Senate, Harry Reid, has been shelving both Democratic and Republican legislation.
> 
> Over 350 bills are sitting on his desk. Why? Reid didn't want legislators to have to go on record on issues that might hurt their chances for re-election and his chance to remain Senate leader and didn't want the president to have to use his pen to veto all legislation. That would make the President look bad. Well, now the bills will flow to his desk. So, let's see what the President does. If he vetoes all of them, everyone will clearly see who the obstructionist is.
> 
> Presidents in America are not allowed to legislate. But, our President thinks he is King, so I won't be surprised if he uses his pen to veto. Oh, by the way, the Democrat legislators running this week lost their elections so Reid's tactics backfired.


So why do you think Boehner wouldn't bring immigration reform to the floor in the house, when it had passed in the senate? When all the children came to the us where was immigration reform? Oh Boehner wouldn't bring it to the floor. It was more appropriate for adults to be standing outside screaming insults at little children. Another proud moment for republicans. Boehner didn't want legislators to have to go on record on issues that might hurt their chances for re-election and his chance to remain speaker. Im not interested in passing something with mostly Democratic votes, Boehner said in December 2012, but yet he thought it was appropriate to vote to repeal Obamacare 55 times, knowing it would go nowhere.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

bethv61 said:


> I'm so thankful for the outcome on Tuesday. Our state is purple now instead of all blue  I guess half is better than nothing.


When will Colorado realize that the people do not want a person-hood amendment. It has now failed 3 times.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> They will at least review and vote on bills in the Senate and forward them to the President, which is their job and what had not been happening. If the President takes no action or vetoes all bills, the Democrats will suffer again in two years. It's going to be egg on the President's face if that occurs and the fallout will be that the Democrats lose the next Presidential election and/or more Senate seats.


The question is will they include the democrats wishes in any of these bills. If not, they will be marked with the veto pen. You think this will be egg on the presidents face, but how about on the republicans face. We all know what kinds of bills they will try to pass. Tax cuts for the wealthy, cut and privatize social security and a voucher for Medicare. Those things will put egg on the republicans faces. I have said before that if the republicans ever gain complete control this country will be destroyed. Women will go back to being second class citizens who need to get a mans permission before doing anything. Obamacare will be gone and if you don't have insurance you can lay in the street and die as it is your own fault. If the police kill your black son, well I am sure he did something wrong and deserved it, and on and on and on.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Pat lamb said:


> I'm glad of the election returns and that the Republicans are in. Will see what they do. I'm sick of hearing complains now you have a chance to do something about it. Number #1 close the border send all illegals back to where they came from.


President Obama deported more illegals than Bush and others did, but did that get him any respect? Of course not.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, I'd hope someone (the Koch Brothers?) would kick in some $$$ to keep our nation afloat, if this comes to pass. This from the New York Times:
> 
> "There are many ways to debate immigration, but when it comes to economics, there isnt much of a debate at all. Nearly all economists, of all political persuasions, agree that immigrants  those here legally or not  benefit the overall economy. That is not controversial, Heidi Shierholz, an economist at the Economic Policy Institute, told me. Shierholz also said that there is a consensus that, on average, the incomes of families in this country are increased by a small, but clearly positive amount, because of immigration.
> 
> The benefit multiplies over the long haul. As the baby boomers retire, the post-boom generations burden to finance their retirement is greatly alleviated by undocumented immigrants. Stephen Goss, chief actuary for the Social Security Administration, told me that undocumented workers contribute about $15 billion a year to Social Security through payroll taxes. They only take out $1 billion (very few undocumented workers are eligible to receive benefits). Over the years, undocumented workers have contributed up to $300 billion, or nearly 10 percent, of the $2.7 trillion Social Security Trust Fund."


Yes it is one of those things, Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

TawnyaFletcher said:


> We got a Republican governor in our very liberal state yesterday. The second or third in over 50 years. The taxes are running all of the businesses out of this state. Heck, Maryland even taxes the rain! (Not kidding there.) This is going to be interesting. Both Clintons and both Obamas showed up to support the Democratic candidate. I was really not anticipating this victory at all. Now, let's see what can get done. Remaining hopeful.


Hope he doesn't do an experiment like Brownback in Kansas.


----------



## alvadee (Nov 21, 2013)

Trivago said:


> No you're not.
> 
> But the truth is, a knitting site tends.... not exclusively so, but TENDS to be populated with women who have not been particularly independent or modern in their lives. They believe certain things because they're husband told them to believe it. They tend to be women who believe the man is the head of the


OMG !!! I can't believe you just said that. Revolting.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am not expecting much in the next two years. The Senate will finally be able to do its job, but based on the president's comments in his presser yesterday, he hasn't got the message that Americans don't like his inaction, don't like his actions, and are worried about the economy. He's not getting his job done, and I think he takes no responsibility for doing it. He said he is not changing his agenda. He will continue with the same attitude. I think he is psychologically unable to change. Funny that his motto in 2008 was Hope and Change. The nation sees that was just talk.
> 
> That portends another Rage election in 2016 and his Secretary of State will learn that she is the next person to suffer from his flawed personality and actions.


It is congress that has not does its job. He can't sign a bill if it is not on his desk. Neither party would compromise and the republicans made the statement that they would not work with him, and still you blame him. What actions has he taken that you don't like? Amazing


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

gwennieh68 said:


> I agree, everybody keeps moaning about no progress, no progress, but the last few years really have seen lots of progress, as mentioned, lower unemployment, health care for the poor, the economy is better, nobody seems to see these things as Republicans try to convince people that things are getting worse all the time. Things are definitely better than they were six years ago.


And can you imagine how good things could have been if the republicans had worked with Obama to move things forward. Bridge and road repair could have created more jobs, but guess they want those bridges to collapse and kill some people before they act.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Stock market is the highest its ever been, gas prices are down - in some places below $3 a gallon, unemployment is down. The Republican want to bad mouth the Dems for the job they have done - without the assistance of the Republicans.


When Bush was president, high gas prices were not his fault, he had nothing to do with it. But now, suddenly the president is responsible. They talk out of both sides of their mouths.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

KY went all the way, as well!
The new Senate leader will be my old (for more than 40 years)
friend, Mitch McConnell! 
Woo hoo!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Not sure the high stock market is a good thing - but we'll see.
> 
> We will see what the future holds. I doubt anything will change in Washington but there is one big difference - when bills start landing on Obama's desk there will be names attached. We need to pay attention to who is doing what and remember it in 2016.


I agree. I will write Joni Ernst a emails in January. She said she would privatize social security, "as an option." After getting flack for that she switched to "protect social security." I bet her idea of protect and my idea of protect, are two different things. Here are some links to your representative and senator. There will be new ones in January.

http://www.house.gov/representatives/

http://www.senate.gov/general/contact_information/senators_cfm.cfm


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Ahirsch601 said:


> Well if they do manage to do all of that it will be a democratic landslide in 2016. All those tea baggers who want smaller government don't want their medicare and SS touched.


They may be in for a big surprise. Republicans have hated social security since day one. They are always trying to make cuts to it.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Iirishrn said:


> I have lived in or around DC all my life and what I see is that once the "newly elected" cross the Beltway into DC - they change - all of their bravado, plans and clear thinking is dropped off somewhere and they begin IMMEDIATELY working on RE-election, money gathering, PAC's, etc.- it changes who they were before they got here. Those at home are long forgotten until needed for sending them back here.
> (I know it sounds crazy, but I have seen it over and over - once they meet the "good old boys" of DC and are oriented to "this is how it works here," they are no longer who they were when elected.) Reminds me of this quote "Power corrupts and absolute power corrupts absolutely." {Lord Acton}


I went to school in your fine state during Nixon/Agnew Mansfield.....people I adored, because I believed they were so very bright! Bad talking, but highly intelligent....my perception, at that young age, is what yours is!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> Let's not overlook that many states have republican governors now. States with Republican governors have,in general, better economies than those with a democrat governor. I pray that the party in power keeps conservative values in mind. DH and I high-fived each other all night!


KY has a Democratic governor.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

mickey's mom said:


> I'm wondering if all of the Republicans would be willing to give up the receiving of Medicare and Social Security, as they seem to oppose these benefits we have worked for and paid into? And yes, I am so very afraid. I was physically nauseous and shaking yesterday.
> My brother sent me an article yesterday from CNN. It was about a 90 yo man in FL being threatened with arrest b/c he was handing out food (sandwiches) to people who had absolutely nothing in this world. This country is lacking in basic human kindness. I have a young daughter and I am scared to think what will be left for her and her friends in a few years. God help us all.


I have always wondered why they vote against their own self interest when it comes to things like that.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Created quite a discussion, Katsch! ;D


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Trivago said:


> No you're not.
> 
> But the truth is, a knitting site tends.... not exclusively so, but TENDS to be populated with women who have not been particularly independent or modern in their lives. They believe certain things because they're husband told them to believe it. They tend to be women who believe the man is the head of the


 Women will go back to being second class citizens who need to get a mans permission before doing anything.

I doubt that your statement (Trivago) is true for the most of us women knitters. Just because we knit does not mean that we are in the 19th century.

That being said, the male republicans are still trying to make women second class citizens. If any of their notions about personhood and/or lack of choice passes, I predict that they will attempt to repeal the vote for women.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

gwennieh68 said:


> Are you referring to Democrats as sore losers? I seem to remember after the last general election lots of talk from Republicans about not allowing any of President Obama's plans for the country being realized, talk about repealing the Affordable Care Act. By the way, that's it's name, not Obamacare as Sarah Palin tagged it. Republicans have tried to stop just about everything President Obama has tried to do for this country. So just who are the sore losers? And don't even get me started on gun control and the NRA, backed by Republicans.


Actually the NRA controls the republicans. Tells them what to do and they jump. If it isn't the NRA it is those billionaires who bought and paid for their congress person.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

NJG said:


> People can also be fired for made up reasons and I have seen it happen. I have always said if they want to fire you, they will find a way and I have seen it happen to two very good people and seen others that should have been fired and weren't. Theft in the workplace, that the boss chose to overlook, because it was his buddy. It goes both ways.


Payroll, HR and Office Manager all my life. I agree completely with what you say. I've seen a lot, believe me.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Trivago said:


> The Democrats never had control because the Fillibuster was being abused from the git go.
> 
> The GOP obstructors had the power to obstruct and sabotage from the beginning.


Republicans Rule House and Senate for First Time in 8 Years
these are headlines


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Trivago said:


> No you're not.
> 
> But the truth is, a knitting site tends.... not exclusively so, but TENDS to be populated with women who have not been particularly independent or modern in their lives. They believe certain things because they're husband told them to believe it. They tend to be women who believe the man is the head of the


That comment makes me happy not to have a 'little man' around the house to instruct me on my voting rights.......


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Becca said:


> O.K. You say you are happy and now something can be accomplished. But what will be accomplished and when? How will our "elected" officials work together when they don't want to? How will anything be resolved when these elected officials only follow party lines instead of thinking about the good for all. The TEA party has stated previously they will not compromise. They seem not to believe in the TEAM (together everyone achieves more) approach. A southern female Republican stated it best when she explained to a reporter on TV, Obama is black, we don't trust him. What a lovely thought.


Well at least someone admitted her true feelings. I think there is more of that than we realize. Some one from California called into a show on C-Span and used the N word. They immediately cut him off and told him how offensive he was. I can say I was surprised at how much of those kinds of feelings there still are once President Obama was elected. Many of them are disguised or denied, but still exist.


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

The Koch Brothers bought and paid for the Repuplican party..and the ones that doing the happy dance..i hope you still dancing a few years from now..thats all i have to say..i am going back to my knitting ..wishing everyone a great evening


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I wonder that too, Becca. I've heard some Republican KP members exulting over what they expect to happen--every last illegal being seized and kicked across the border, for example--but really, I have my doubts. I've done a bit of research, but the GOP strategy for "turning this country around" (their words not mine) seems pretty vague. Does anyone know what their true agenda is and how they plan to go about it?


No, It was Mitch McConnell that said, "This is not the time to lay out an agenda." I thought that was the idea of a campaign and you wanted people to know what your plans were.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Trivago said: Essentially "conservative" politics means to be "conservative" when it comes to helping vulnerable people


That is exactly the case. Tax cuts for the rich and cut benefits that help the poor. No one has mentioned the inequality in this country caused by their policies. I think that is real scary, besides all the money no in politics so the wealthy have control of the government. I don't understand why all of the 95% don't think this wrong.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Happy, happy!!!!!


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

It's true of course that the NRA controls the Republicans. An amusing thing--my husband Had a lifetime membership with the NRA (we just didn't talk politics, so the marriage survived for 36 years, and we canceled out each other's votes at every election). Would you believe, he still gets the magazine, begging letters and many other mailings from the NRA and he has been dead for almost 13 years. I have called them at least 6 times over the years to point out to them that the nature of a lifetime membership is that it is discontinued on the death of the member, but to no avail. I have moved three times since he died but still they continue to track "him" down. "He" got something in the mail from them yesterday! What a wonderful organization!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Yamyam said:


> Hi, many thanks for taking the time to explain it all so well. Aargh! Politics! Its all so tricky, and its impossible to please all of the people all of the time. British politics is just as problematic, thanks again


It all depends on if the republicans pass bills that are for the good of all the people or just good for the wealthy 5% at the top. They always want tax cuts for the wealthy and then to make up for that lack of revenue they will cut programs that help the poor, because the money has to come from somewhere. At this time in our economy the top 5% are doing very very well and making more profit than ever, but the middle class is not doing so well and there are more people living in poverty than ever before. The republicans have a trickle down policy that if the tax cuts are given to the top then the benefits will trickle down to those at the bottom. It doesn't work, and never has. The majority of people elected President Obama, but the republicans in congress have obstructed him every step of the way.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Critter Lady said:


> I still have a smile on my face !!!


Me too! :thumbup:


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

NJG said:


> It all depends on if the republicans pass bills that are for the good of all the people or just good for the wealthy 5% at the top. They always want tax cuts for the wealthy and then to make up for that lack of revenue they will cut programs that help the poor, because the money has to come from somewhere. At this time in our economy the top 5% are doing very very well and making more profit than ever, but the middle class is not doing so well and there are more people living in poverty than ever before. The republicans have a trickle down policy that if the tax cuts are given to the top then the benefits will trickle down to those at the bottom. It doesn't work, and never has. The majority of people elected President Obama, but the republicans in congress have obstructed him every step of the way.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Toby's Mom said:


> Like minded KPer here, I am doing a happy dance and I can't wait to have our America back on top. We are a great nation.
> We need to appreciate this country!!! AND respect other countries.


Respect other countries and not invade under false pretenses like we did in Iraq. Now that would be a good thing. You can not be on top by being a bully. Wish Bush had known that.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Helgajr1 said:


> The Koch Brothers bought and paid for the Repuplican party..and the ones that doing the happy dance..i hope you still dancing a few years from now..thats all i have to say..i am going back to my knitting ..wishing everyone a great evening


Go to this article in the Huffington Post to learn more about how well the Koch's have planned taking over the country.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/brendan-demelle/study-confirms-tea-party-_b_2663125.html


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

skkp said:


> unfortunately everything the Dems did fought all those results --- they undermined corporate America, fought fracking which is why prices are down, etc. so IN SPITE of the Democrat policies the markets and US business still prevails
> 
> and I am a registered Democrat and thoroughly and completely disgusted with the Democratic party


Just the way I feel about the republican party. I will fight fracking till my dying day. You disturb the rock formations underground and what do you think happens. Besides the chemicals they are shooting down there it causes earth quakes. Have you not done any research on the hazards of fracking?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

NJG said:


> Just the way I feel about the republican party. I will fight fracking till my dying day. You disturb the rock formations underground and what do you think happens. Besides the chemicals they are shooting down there it causes earth quakes. Have you not done any research on the hazards of fracking?


Methane released by fracking is exponentially more harmful than CO2. And they call it "clean" energy.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> Well, that's the way the constitution is written. The president is elected every four years. He is the executive branch. The Congress (legislative branch) is comprised of the House of Representatives, 435 people (based on population in each state) who serve two year terms, and the Senate, two people from each state, who serve 6 year terms. So that is how we can have a president with a different party affiliation. In this last election, I believe that the voters wanted to stop Obama's policies. It was more of a restraining order than anything else. Laws may be passed, or may not. As petulant as Obama can be, I can see him vetoing everything and anything. Frankly, the fewer laws that come out of Washington, the better.


In this last election i believe the voters are the ones who hate President Obama for whatever reason so they voted against their own self interest in order to vote against him. I have asked many republicans what policies they hate and they never seem to know, they just hate hhis policies. It sounds better than saying they hate him. I hope he vetoes every republican policy that hurts the middle class and the poor, so that will probably be all of them, cause that is what they do best.


----------



## Nancyeknits (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm rejoicing too!!!


----------



## jzzyjacque (Oct 30, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Happy about the news
> Republicans seize Senate and obtain full control of Congress.
> I am not usually one to comment here on KP about politics but did not see any topics on the sweet victory for Republicans and felt it needed mention. I am not posting this for a debate but for fellow likeminded KP members and Republicans to rejoice.
> Kathy


booooohisssss
:hunf: :hunf:


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

NJG said:


> It all depends on if the republicans pass bills that are for the good of all the people or just good for the wealthy 5% at the top. They always want tax cuts for the wealthy and then to make up for that lack of revenue they will cut programs that help the poor, because the money has to come from somewhere. At this time in our economy the top 5% are doing very very well and making more profit than ever, but the middle class is not doing so well and there are more people living in poverty than ever before. The republicans have a trickle down policy that if the tax cuts are given to the top then the benefits will trickle down to those at the bottom. It doesn't work, and never has. The majority of people elected President Obama, but the republicans in congress have obstructed him every step of the way.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Trivago said:


> No you're not.
> 
> But the truth is, a knitting site tends.... not exclusively so, but TENDS to be populated with women who have not been particularly independent or modern in their lives. They believe certain things because they're husband told them to believe it. They tend to be women who believe the man is the head of the


Wow, what a statement and very insulting to many of the intelligent people on this site.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> I'm with both of you. I'm a staunch Democrat as well. I hope we see change --- hey, I hope we just see some WORK out of our Do-Nothing Congress. I'm usually not pessimistic either, but 6 years ago the GOP vowed to pass no bills this President wanted and to not work with the Democrats. My fear is that this attitude will continue, with a vengeance.
> 
> To me, it doesn't matter which party is in office; they are supposed to represent all of us. They have to work together to get legislation passed. This means that both sides have to come to the bargaining table and there has to be compromise on both sides. Until this happens, nothing will get done and the poor and the middle class are the ones who will suffer.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Well said...I'm hoping, too, that they don't continue the strategy of being a "do nothing" Congress out to say No to everything, refusing to bargain, playing the blame game or making message points and instead rise to the occasion and work for all--the ball is in GOP's court.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Guess I am the only Democrat here?


I'm an Independent. But lean toward the Dems.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Pretty good topic until this venom.



Knit crazy said:


> My government's opposition? That would be my enemy - ISIS? Russia? Iran? North Korea? My government should be Americans working for the benefit of the people. Unfortunately, my government's leader of the Senate, Harry Reid, has been shelving both Democratic and Republican legislation.
> 
> Over 350 bills are sitting on his desk. Why? Reid didn't want legislators to have to go on record on issues that might hurt their chances for re-election and his chance to remain Senate leader and didn't want the president to have to use his pen to veto all legislation. That would make the President look bad. Well, now the bills will flow to his desk. So, let's see what the President does. If he vetoes all of them, everyone will clearly see who the obstructionist is.
> 
> Presidents in America are not allowed to legislate. But, our President thinks he is King, so I won't be surprised if he uses his pen to veto. Oh, by the way, the Democrat legislators running this week lost their elections so Reid's tactics backfired.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Woot woot!!!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NCNeedler said:


> Woot woot!!!


Yes.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Yamyam said:


> Hi there, I know absolutely zilch about how US politics works - well why would I, being English? It seems that broadly speaking, Republicans are like our Conservative party and Democrats are like our Labour party? But what I don't get is that you vote separately for your president. When we get a winning party that forms a government, the leader of that party becomes Prime Minister eg David Cameron ( although we have a coalition at the moment, which is very unusual) So it seems you've got lots of Republicans now - but a Democrat for president..how does that work please? Wont that be very difficult? How much power will the president have? Will any laws be passed? If anyone can explain this I would be very interested, many thanks


Love your interest. This site explains the checks & balances built into our Constitution.

http://americanhistory.about.com/od/usconstitution/a/checks_balances.htm

Ggg


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Dori Sage said:


> Unfortunately Congress (lead by either party) does not do the peoples business. They spend most of their time looking for donations and campaigning for re-election. They are doing their own business.
> 
> BTW, when the Constitution was written, it was envisioned that Congress people (or congressmen at the time) would serve and then go back to their profession or business. IE that being in congress was NOT to be a lifelong profession or job.


Exactly! !! And they voted themselves all these great benefits.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Guess I am the only Democrat here?


No, fellow Democrat...I think you will find quite a few more of us! It is not that we are quiet, just that for the most part we take the high road in comments here. :thumbup:


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

cspaen34 said:


> No, fellow Democrat...I think you will find quite a few more of us! It is not that we are quiet, just that for the most part we take the high road in comments here. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

Knit Crazy, I agree with everything you've posted here! I too am very happy with this Republican Wave...... I really think the Prez is trying to make America irrelevant in the world.


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

We should expect that our President is smarter than the average person. I don't want a President who is just like me. Unfortunately some of these teaparty republicans don't seem to have the brains of a third grader. All I can say to those who voted for them is " be careful what you wish for"!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> The question is will they include the democrats wishes in any of these bills. If not, they will be marked with the veto pen. You think this will be egg on the presidents face, but how about on the republicans face. We all know what kinds of bills they will try to pass. Tax cuts for the wealthy, cut and privatize social security and a voucher for Medicare. Those things will put egg on the republicans faces. I have said before that if the republicans ever gain complete control this country will be destroyed. Women will go back to being second class citizens who need to get a mans permission before doing anything. Obamacare will be gone and if you don't have insurance you can lay in the street and die as it is your own fault. If the police kill your black son, well I am sure he did something wrong and deserved it, and on and on and on.


Talking about second class citizens, how about the new Jody Hice of Georgia, tea party candidate, just elected. He said he has no problem with women entering politics  as long as they ask their husbands first.

He blamed Sandy Hook shooting on Americas kicking God out of the public square. 

Hice's most recent hit has been the assertion that Muslim-Americans are not protected by the First Amendment because Islam is not a true religion.

I can't believe women actually voted for this guy.


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

I can't believe anyone wood vote for him!!


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

I can't believe anyone wood vote for him!!


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

I can't believe anyone wood vote for him!!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Trivago said:


> Not said to be insulting, just as an apt description of some of the women here.
> 
> Let's face it, some seem hardly aware, in many regards that it's not 1953 anymore.


Stay tuned. There are lots of very savvy gals who post here. Educated, articulate and they definitely think for themselves.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Trivago said:


> But essentially true nonetheless.


Based on....?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Wow, what a statement and very insulting to many of the intelligent people on this site.


But Jody Hice of Georgia, new tea party candidate just elected, said he doesn't mind women entering politics if she has her husbands approval. He was elected by the people of Georgia. Doesn't that say a lot about Georgia republicans.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Trivago said:


> Observation of many of the conservative posters here.


Don't be fooled. Some may have what could be interpreted as old-fashioned opinions, but believe me when I say these ladies are quite contemporary and have their own voices.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

We all want to bash each other over something only we can solve. If we don't like a candidate because his socks don't match vote him out. Unfortunately many believe what they hear on talk radio or from sound bites from candidates or talking heads without learning what facts are true. We have only ourselves to blame for our mess because we elect people who talk a good game but don't walk that game. 
2016 is just around the corner and we will be inundated with the slings and arrows of outrageous stupidity, lies and innuendoes. Thank heaven I know where the "mute" button is on the TV controls.
As a parting shot to all voters to pay attention, a number of years ago a candidate for high office stated he would do anything, say anything and almost commit any crime to become president of the United States. He would kiss fat soccer moms and skinny waitresses. He would overturn Roe v. Wade and put Jesus Christ back in the schools. People thought he was joking.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Trivago said:


> Did he send one of his goons over to you to ask you if you want some "special moments" with the "next leader of the free world", or was that a speical offer he only made to me when I met him in DC?


Interesting...Is Mitch your senator?


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Trivago said:


> No... but the GOP can't honestly argue that Obama was bad for it.


They will...but the stock market IS up, the auto industry is back to thriving. Where were we when President Obama took office? Recall the housing/mortgage crisis due to deregulation of the banking industry or the huge job losses? Familiar with the Donut Hole of Medicare D? That was corrected in Obamacare. The greatest oximoran I've heard is, "I don't want government messing with my Medicare!" I have not heard one Republican complain about getting Social Security or the lower costs of Medicare but they fought against it too.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Trivago said:


> No you're not.
> 
> But the truth is, a knitting site tends.... not exclusively so, but TENDS to be populated with women who have not been particularly independent or modern in their lives. They believe certain things because they're husband told them to believe it. They tend to be women who believe the man is the head of the


I'm late to this particular thread, but wow, have you ever got a lot to learn about this knitting site's members! I am a longtime knitter among many other things, I am nearly 76, I've been married and not married, I've supported my family alone more often than not, I have never been a dependent person, I was a women's libber before the phrase was coined, and I'm really insulted by your comments. No man has ever been able to control me because the one who tried the hardest, my father, got left behind when I was 17 and I never went back. Every male in any kind of personal relationship with me quickly learned that I am NOT under anyone's control but mine, I have made my own decisions since I was nine years old, and where in the world do you get your assumptions about other people? As I said, you have a lot to learn. Your "truth" is warped in my opinion.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Just remember that this is all part of the republican agenda. They started with turning the states over to republican control. Then they had the ability to gerrymander all the districts and they will stay that way for 10 years, and if their governors are still republican, they will just enhance that redistricting to their benefit. After the supreme court decision to gut the voting rights act those red states immediately introduced new bills to make voting harder for minorities, as this was given a lot of preparation in anticipation of getting rid of at least some of this act. They did this because the only way the GOP can win is by cheating. They cut early voting, and tried to get rid of souls to the polls which is when a lot of people in the black community vote. The republicans try to convince everyone it is because of voter fraud, but there is so little voter fraud, we know that is not the reason. They know minorities usually vote democratic, so they have to slow down their right to vote, and they will not fix the voting rights act. The voting rights act should not be a right left thing, they should want everyone to vote, but they can't win that way so they put more restrictions on the peoples right to vote. The next thing on their agenda is 2016. I am warning everyone, if they gain the presidency, they will take this country back to the 50's or earlier, at least on social issues, and will give a whole lot more tax cuts to the wealthy, and the middle class will be destroyed. We will have more poverty than you can even imagine, because the republicans believe those on welfare are lazy and no good. Racism is alive and well now, but will only get worse. Rand Paul has said a restaurant owner should be able to discriminate against people he doesn't want to serve. Do we really want o go back to that? This country is not far from becoming an oligarchy because of all the money used to buy the politicians. Shouldn't that be considered bribery? It really scares me.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I'm late to this particular thread, but wow, have you ever got a lot to learn about this knitting site's members! I am a longtime knitter among many other things, I am nearly 76, I've been married and not married, I've supported my family alone more often than not, I have never been a dependent person, I was a women's libber before the phrase was coined, and I'm really insulted by your comments. No man has ever been able to control me because the one who tried the hardest, my father, got left behind when I was 17 and I never went back. Every male in any kind of personal relationship with me quickly learned that I am NOT under anyone's control but mine, I have made my own decisions since I was nine years old, and where in the world do you get your assumptions about other people? As I said, you have a lot to learn. Your "truth" is warped in my opinion.


One of the newest republicans congressmen from Georgia believes a woman should be able to enter politics only with her husbands permission. I wonder how many other republicans believe that, but just don't say it out loud. Probably a lot more than you would think.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I think that most of the people here are relatively bright, but when I see some of the things liberals say it is hard to argue that they are intelligent. I think most of you believe that it is 1953 when you think that republicans believe that women are to be put down. If that is true how did a woman get to be governor of Iowa? If you think they are only for rich people, then why did a black man get elected in the south that was raised by a single mother?
The general statements made by the left are untrue. We are not racist anymore than any other group is. I think liberals are more racist by opposing voter ID. They claim the poor and black can't be bothered to go get an ID card. Not a very hard thing to do but they think that it is an undue burden on those groups. Of course they don't want you to know the real reason they oppose it.
They think that the general population need to be governed to the nth degree when when give the freedoms we are entitled to, we do rather well. And if we don't it is none of your business. I am sure that the statement made by the Georgia senator elect said that in jest. Just to put a dig on people who actually believe what he said is true. Get a sense of humor!
As for not complaining about getting social security, it is not an entitlement!!! It is something that we put money into and are taking it our at retirement. How stupid are you??? 
What scares me are the statements made by NJG and her ilk. If you don't want voter fraud, demand voter ID. As I said if you don't you are showing yourself to be racist. As for going back to the fifties, it would be better for the country but that isn't going to happen. All libs want it so be able to kill babies on a whim. NJG you must be delusional to make some of the statements you make. 
Why do you think the country has turned red???? Because the voters have spoken. That is why. If more had turned out it would have been even more of the same and if you don't think so, then it is the dems fault for not voting. There is no one out there who wanted to vote that didn't get to vote.
It really sounds like sour grapes to me.
The economy is still a mess, unemployment is still high but many who are not working are off the unemployment rolls now so they aren't counted. The state of the middle class has gone down during BO's terms, the unemployment of minorities are higher because of BO, so their living status is down too. Many minorities have actually woken up to this fact and I am glad they have.
The race relations have completely suffered under bo's reign because he is the most divisive president ever. Does he actually know what checks and balances are?? The republicans are doing the bidding of their constituents. The people who put them in office don't want big government, and high taxes. It is their job to block the kind of bills that call for this kind of thing. 
If the democrats take the white house in 16 then the people will have spoken again. No one can say that this election result is because people like the scourge that is the POTUS now.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

gwennieh68 said:


> I agree, everybody keeps moaning about no progress, no progress, but the last few years really have seen lots of progress, as mentioned, lower unemployment, health care for the poor, the economy is better, nobody seems to see these things as Republicans try to convince people that things are getting worse all the time. Things are definitely better than they were six years ago.


The only way you can think that way is if you live in Northern Virginia where the economy is strong because of Federal Government. There are 96,000,000 unemployed people in our country. There are 10,000,000 less people in the workforce than before Obama took office. There are more people on Food Stamps. The faux unemployment figures are low because people have just stopped looking for jobs. The REAL unemployment rate is 12.6%. Part time jobs are counted as a full time job, so there may be more 'jobs' but they are more likely part time. A majority of Americans that have gotten jobs in the last few years are also underemployed. Obamacare was to take care of the 31,000,000 uninsured people; we still have over 31,000,000 uninsured people. Premiums have gone up, and by the end of the month people will be screaming over their new premium costs for next year. Deductibles have gone up, so people are spending around $5,000 out of pocket money before their insurance kicks in. People have lost their doctors. People have lost their hospitals. Where is the $1,200 of promised savings because of Obamacare?

No people are not better off than they were 6 years ago. If they were there would be more Dems in Congress not less. In fact, our Senate race has not been called yet, and no one thought the Golden Boy Warner was in any danger of losing his seat.

I think that nationally the GOP picked up over 900 'seats' on all levels of government. Does that show support for Obama's policies? And in classic manner Obama did not blame himself for the losses, he blamed people not voting. But the same number of people voted last Tuesday as they did in 2006, which Obama declared a mandate for his policies. So one could conclude that the vote on Tuesday was a vote against his policies.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Welcome to 2014!

Tim Scott (R- SC) - First black senator elected by popular vote in the South
Mia Love (R-Utah) - First black Republican woman elected to the House
Joni Ernst (R-Iowa): First female veteran elected to the Senate
Shelley Moore Capito (R) - First female senator from West Virginia
Gregg Abbott (R-Tex) - First U.S. governor in a wheelchair in the 21st century
Maura Healey (D-MA) - First openly gay state attorney general
Gina Raimondo (R) - First female governor of Rhode Island
Tom Cotton (R Ark): First Iraq War combat veteran elected to the Senate 
Elise Stefanik (R-NY) - Youngest woman elected to Congress


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

Well said!!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I think that most of the people here are relatively bright, but when I see some of the things liberals say it is hard to argue that they are intelligent. I think most of you believe that it is 1953 when you think that republicans believe that women are to be put down. If that is true how did a woman get to be governor of Iowa? If you think they are only for rich people, then why did a black man get elected in the south that was raised by a single mother?
> The general statements made by the left are untrue. We are not racist anymore than any other group is. I think liberals are more racist by opposing voter ID. They claim the poor and black can't be bothered to go get an ID card. Not a very hard thing to do but they think that it is an undue burden on those groups. Of course they don't want you to know the real reason they oppose it.
> They think that the general population need to be governed to the nth degree when when give the freedoms we are entitled to, we do rather well. And if we don't it is none of your business. I am sure that the statement made by the Georgia senator elect said that in jest. Just to put a dig on people who actually believe what he said is true. Get a sense of humor!
> As for not complaining about getting social security, it is not an entitlement!!! It is something that we put money into and are taking it our at retirement. How stupid are you???
> What scares me are the statements made by NJG and her ilk. If you don't want voter fraud, demand voter ID. As I said if you don't you are showing yourself to be racist. As for going back to the fifties, it would be better for the country but that isn't going to happen.


The fact that you would like to return to the 50s shows exactly where you stand on the issue of race. Frankly, I'm shocked that you believe the US was better off in a time when African-Americans were denied entrance into schools and libraries, shoved to the back of the bus, and murdered in cold blood for being "uppity". The economy may or may not have been healthier in that decade--I don't have the statistics on hand--but what does that matter? Are you so self-centered that a well-filled wallet is more important to you than the lives and the well-being of your fellow Americans?


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Read her post again. She said that libs act as if it is 1953, not that she wishes to go back to that time. Liberals want you to think like they do, conservatives just want you to think.


----------



## Edwardian2 (Oct 11, 2014)

Interested in your posts. As a Canadian I have been watching the news with interest. I personally think Obama is OK - a bit ahead of his time maybe, not fully understood - and I predict that the Republicans will move more centre - to more moderate views (tea party has gone I have read) and will end up putting in the same policies as Obama. But...what do I really know...only what I hear on TV and read in the newspapers and everybody has their biases - you have to live in America to really understand it all.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> Read her post again. She said that libs act as if it is 1953, not that she wishes to go back to that time. Liberals want you to think like they do, conservatives just want you to think.


Her exact words were: "As for going back to the fifties, it would be better for the country but that isn't going to happen."

It's very hard to understand how anyone could feel our nation was better off when Jim Crow segregation was the order of the day, but I'm hoping the poster will return and explain her reasoning. Probably not--such institutions are indefensible except to racist bigots.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Edwardian2 said:


> Interested in your posts. As a Canadian I have been watching the news with interest. I personally think Obama is OK - a bit ahead of his time maybe, not fully understood - and I predict that the Republicans will move more centre - to more moderate views (tea party has gone I have read) and will end up putting in the same policies as Obama. But...what do I really know...only what I hear on TV and read in the newspapers and everybody has their biases - you have to live in America to really understand it all.


Appreciate your unbiased opinion on our political scene .. it is refreshing. Personally I hope we make a move to the center and that you are correct regarding the tea party Republicans. They have put our country's best interests aside to persue their hateful agenda to "do nothing" but destroy him. Interesting comment regarding the President being ahead of the times and not fully understood by many. Powerfully well-funded, biased sources have and are continuing to do much to garble the scene too.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> If you are going to quote someone, I would suggest you copy her words, word for word. Try copy and paste, Then you would have it right.


OK.

SometimesaKnitter: What scares me are the statements made by NJG and her ilk. If you don't want voter fraud, demand voter ID. As I said if you don't you are showing yourself to be racist. *As for going back to the fifties, it would be better for the country but that isn't going to happen.* All libs want it so be able to kill babies on a whim. NJG you must be delusional to make some of the statements you make.

I'd hoped to hear from SometimesaKnitter herself regarding her remarkable statement, but I suppose you'll do, Joey. Please try to justify the policies of a decade in which African-Americans were openly and legally discriminated against, assaulted, and killed.


----------



## melknits (Aug 18, 2011)

and what about the individuals who will lose their health insurance just because their yearly income is not quite enough? And if their state will not accept Medicaid for that very reason for said individuals? 
People are without insurance and/or employment but would like to work -- to have a decent job that they can support themselves and their family


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> If you are going to quote someone, I would suggest you copy her words, word for word. Try copy and paste, Then you would have it right.


Joey, have you ever heard of paraphrasing? No?

A paraphrase is simply a restatement of a source's words or ideas into your own words. It's really that simple.

Harping about precise accuracy and semantics is often a tool used by those who have no valid points to offer.

My advice to susanmoss is this, "Please do us all a favor and DO NOT, I repeat, DO NOT take Joey's advice."


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

Cspaen34: You are mistaken that the donut hole in Medicare Part D has been eliminated. I just dropped into it a month ago! However, I think if President Obama had been able to have the Affordable Care Act the way he wanted it, it would have been eliminated, but thanks to Republican opposition, so much of the act had to be changed in order to get it passed at all. Having grown up in England I know that a National Health system has it's pros and cons, but believe me, it's a much better system than the one we have here. My husband had excellent health insurance through his employer, the best that could be bought, but when he died of a brain tumor after a year of surgery, hospitalizations, rehab, and finally Hospice care, I still owed $40,000. I was fortunate in the fact that he had a small life insurance policy apart from his major policy, and I was able to use that to pay off medical debts. Otherwise I would probably have lost my home after just losing my husband. And by the way, STOP CALLING IT OBAMACARE, IT'S THE AFFORDABLE CARE ACT.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> What about quoting someone do you not understand? That is all I am saying.


I'm sorry, Joey, that you'd rather play games than do the decent thing and denounce SometimesaKnitter's racist and hateful views. I know we don't agree on many issues, but I truly didn't know that you felt Jim Crow was OK.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> What about quoting someone do you not understand? That is all I am saying.


You have no basis for judging what another person understands unless they ask for clarification or state that they don't understand. Just because they don't conform to your standards of precision it does not logically follow that they don't understand.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Then you said there were exceptions.


Harping about precise accuracy and semantics is often a tool used by those who have no valid points to offer.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> She said "her  exact words." that is not paraphrasing.
> 
> I guess you do not understand that when you quote someone you need to write what she said "word for word." Would you like to be paraphrased so that the statement is not what you stated. Even when I do copy you you claim that is not what you said.


I'll cut and paste SometimesaKnitter's words for the umpteenth time:

SometimesaKnitter: What scares me are the statements made by NJG and her ilk. If you don't want voter fraud, demand voter ID. As I said if you don't you are showing yourself to be racist. * As for going back to the fifties, it would be better for the country but that isn't going to happen. * All libs want it so be able to kill babies on a whim. NJG you must be delusional to make some of the statements you make.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Then you did not include her whole post in what you replied to. very deceptive.


Please don't respond to me again, Joey. A person who supports or is even willing to overlook the evils of Jim Crow is not someone I want to associate with--even on the Internet.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I think that most of the people here are relatively bright, but when I see some of the things liberals say it is hard to argue that they are intelligent. I think most of you believe that it is 1953 when you think that republicans believe that women are to be put down. If that is true how did a woman get to be governor of Iowa? If you think they are only for rich people, then why did a black man get elected in the south that was raised by a single mother?
> The general statements made by the left are untrue. We are not racist anymore than any other group is. I think liberals are more racist by opposing voter ID. They claim the poor and black can't be bothered to go get an ID card. Not a very hard thing to do but they think that it is an undue burden on those groups. Of course they don't want you to know the real reason they oppose it.
> They think that the general population need to be governed to the nth degree when when give the freedoms we are entitled to, we do rather well. And if we don't it is none of your business. I am sure that the statement made by the Georgia senator elect said that in jest. Just to put a dig on people who actually believe what he said is true. Get a sense of humor!
> As for not complaining about getting social security, it is not an entitlement!!! It is something that we put money into and are taking it our at retirement. How stupid are you???
> ...


Thank you SometimesaKnitter. You are obviously well versed and interested in what is going on in the USA. I'm delighted in your rebuttal to NJG who voiced a lot of her opinions. I agree, she is one of the most angry and ill-informed Dems I've ever come across.

It is the Dem party who lives in the past. Everything they stand for and speak against only hurts those who they claim to most serve.

The USA needed the huge majority the Repubs gained in the House and now with the control of the Senate, at least legislation and funding can proceed as directed by the Constitution.

However, if the Repubs don't govern and force Obama to work with the new Congress of 2015, things will continue to get worse. Our Nation cannot continue in status quo, and we will see more decline of our great Nation.

Repubs need to send the bills already passed by the House (>350) that languish on Reid's command and pass those things beneficial to the country.

If Obama vetoes many bills, it will be apparent to even the Dems, who is the obstruction in D.C.

The Congress needs to pass legislation requiring balanced budgets, work requirement for Unemployment benefits, enforcing the laws on illegal immigration, having employers report illegals to the proper agency, funding the military that was drastically and dangerously cut in sequestration, fund closing the borders and enforce illegal immigration laws, address a replacement to the ACA law, address and revise the tax code, approve the pipeline, cut corporate taxes so the economy can survive and prosper and businesses will be engaged to start/keep business and cash in the USA, cut the imposed regulations on small businesses, get the truth on the NSA/F&F, IRS, Benghazi scandals, funding of taxpayer abortions, conserve/fund the allocations to SS and Medicare and so much more.

The Dems complain about the Repubs being the party of "NO" except in the past seven years, they barely passed a thing. What did pass was by Executive Order or in the case of the ACA, without a single Republican vote. That isn't compromise - that is Obama and the Dems being the party of "NO." Even with Reid imposing the Nuclear Option to protect Senators from having to be on the record for their votes, (even though the Senate has done nothing in the recent past/no votes either) the Dems still lost the Senate.

American have spoken - the past seven years under this Administration is a colossal failure and things need to change.

Let's see what the Repubs will do with their invitation.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I'm late to this particular thread, but wow, have you ever got a lot to learn about this knitting site's members! I am a longtime knitter among many other things, I am nearly 76, I've been married and not married, I've supported my family alone more often than not, I have never been a dependent person, I was a women's libber before the phrase was coined, and I'm really insulted by your comments. No man has ever been able to control me because the one who tried the hardest, my father, got left behind when I was 17 and I never went back. Every male in any kind of personal relationship with me quickly learned that I am NOT under anyone's control but mine, I have made my own decisions since I was nine years old, and where in the world do you get your assumptions about other people? As I said, you have a lot to learn. Your "truth" is warped in my opinion.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> The fact that you would like to return to the 50s shows exactly where you stand on the issue of race. Frankly, I'm shocked that you believe the US was better off in a time when African-Americans were denied entrance into schools and libraries, shoved to the back of the bus, and murdered in cold blood for being "uppity". The economy may or may not have been healthier in that decade--I don't have the statistics on hand--but what does that matter? Are you so self-centered that a well-filled wallet is more important to you than the lives and the well-being of your fellow Americans?


Why don't you focus on the entire rest of what SometimesaKnitter wrote instead of your pathetic attempt to once again want to discuss *one* sentence that the OP said WOULDN'T happen. You always want to play the race card and search for ONE sentence or phrase you * think* you can turn into a race card and into a mountain and use against the OP.

It doesn't work, hasn't worked and still you carry on. No wonder the Dems were once again shellacked. You're still wanting to discuss your tired old past. It was the Dem party, after all, that did those things you so despise. Go ahead in wallow in it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

CarolfromTX said:


> Read her post again. She said that libs act as if it is 1953, not that she wishes to go back to that time. Liberals want you to think like they do, conservatives just want you to think.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Harping about precise accuracy and semantics is often a tool used by those who have no valid points to offer.


Yea, just like Susanmos did. She ignored all but the one thought so Susan could try to make a mountain of a mole hill.

No valid point, *ever*, just a VocalLisa wannabe trying to make everything about race.

Well, the OP's words, had nothing to do with race, but the facts and truth and opinions, which Susan ignored and tried to put words into the OP's mouth.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Her exact words were: "As for going back to the fifties, it would be better for the country but that isn't going to happen."
> 
> It's very hard to understand how anyone could feel our nation was better off when Jim Crow segregation was the order of the day, but I'm hoping the poster will return and explain her reasoning. Probably not--such institutions are indefensible except to racist bigots.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> As for going back to the fifties, it would be better for the country *but that isn't going to happen. *


Exactly! Speak to what the OP wrote, not what she didn't.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Please don't respond to me again, Joey. A person who supports or is even willing to overlook the evils of Jim Crow is not someone I want to associate with--even on the Internet.


No one wants to associate with an idiot that attempts to twist another's words and make it a racist statement or rant when it wasn't but only what *you* wish it to be.

What a disgusting thing to write, Susanmos. It is you who is infatuated with racism, the KKK, Jim Crow, and your Dem Party who created same. Your posts show you to bring these points up time and time again trying to impose your views on others and make it sound as someone other than you said them.

Sicko.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Please don't respond to me again, Joey. A person who supports or is even willing to overlook the evils of Jim Crow is not someone I want to associate with--even on the Internet.


YOU are the only one who brought up Jim Crow.

If you don't like yourself, change.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I only read what you wrote, including what you replied to.
> 
> FYI: The Jim Crow laws were the responsibility of the Democrats and not the Republicans. You are right they were evil.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Hey Republicans!

Let's get back to Kathy's original intent of the thread - discussing the Victory for Republicans!

I'm delighted that Americans spoke loud and clear and elected such a diverse group of people including the young, women, minorities, vets and people of integrity, ideas and abilities. 

Hoorah for change!


----------



## ofudge (Oct 5, 2012)

Beware of what you wish for . . .


----------



## ofudge (Oct 5, 2012)

NJG said:


> Just remember that this is all part of the republican agenda. They started with turning the states over to republican control. Then they had the ability to gerrymander all the districts and they will stay that way for 10 years, and if their governors are still republican, they will just enhance that redistricting to their benefit. After the supreme court decision to gut the voting rights act those red states immediately introduced new bills to make voting harder for minorities, as this was given a lot of preparation in anticipation of getting rid of at least some of this act. They did this because the only way the GOP can win is by cheating. They cut early voting, and tried to get rid of souls to the polls which is when a lot of people in the black community vote. The republicans try to convince everyone it is because of voter fraud, but there is so little voter fraud, we know that is not the reason. They know minorities usually vote democratic, so they have to slow down their right to vote, and they will not fix the voting rights act. The voting rights act should not be a right left thing, they should want everyone to vote, but they can't win that way so they put more restrictions on the peoples right to vote. The next thing on their agenda is 2016. I am warning everyone, if they gain the presidency, they will take this country back to the 50's or earlier, at least on social issues, and will give a whole lot more tax cuts to the wealthy, and the middle class will be destroyed. We will have more poverty than you can even imagine, because the republicans believe those on welfare are lazy and no good. Racism is alive and well now, but will only get worse. Rand Paul has said a restaurant owner should be able to discriminate against people he doesn't want to serve. Do we really want o go back to that? This country is not far from becoming an oligarchy because of all the money used to buy the politicians. Shouldn't that be considered bribery? It really scares me.


Bravo to you for your many accurate comments!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you SometimesaKnitter. You are obviously well versed and interested in what is going on in the USA. I'm delighted in your rebuttal to NJG who voiced a lot of her opinions. I agree, she is one of the most angry and ill-informed Dems I've ever come across.
> 
> It is the Dem party who lives in the past. Everything they stand for and speak against only hurts those who they claim to most serve.
> 
> ...


We are waiting with baited breath.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> We are waiting with baited breath.


You are a Canadian. Release your breath because what you think of what American voters do is not relevant.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Boehner and McConnell had an op-ed in the Wall St Journal about their plan for us. These three things should add about 211 billion to the deficit. So are we back to the deficit doesn't matter when they do it? 

1. renewing our commitment to repeal ObamaCare. The Congressional Budget Office confirmed last year that repealing Obamacare would increase the budget deficit by $109 billion over a decade.

2. a proposal to restore the traditional 40-hour definition of full-time employment. The CBO measured this, too. It would increase deficits by $73 billion over a decade.

3. Repeal the medical device tax (a proposal missing from the op-ed, but reported to top the list of Congressional priorities). This would increase the deficit by $29 billion over a decade.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey Republicans!
> 
> Let's get back to Kathy's original intent of the thread - discussing the Victory for Republicans!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Not sure why the Conservatives are celebrating this "finally we'll get things moving forward" anthem. All the bills being considered are repellent bills. You fools and the unfortunate opposition will be moving backwards. All the good work that has been done will regress. Designer1234, is your home still available in Calgary? I've always loved the area and the decency of the people of Canada.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'll cut and paste SometimesaKnitter's words for the umpteenth time:
> 
> SometimesaKnitter: What scares me are the statements made by NJG and her ilk. If you don't want voter fraud, demand voter ID. As I said if you don't you are showing yourself to be racist. * As for going back to the fifties, it would be better for the country but that isn't going to happen. * All libs want it so be able to kill babies on a whim. NJG you must be delusional to make some of the statements you make.


And for the umpteenth time, Joey found another "inaccuracy" or violation of her personal rules of logic to divert the conversation. She's as literal-minded and inflexible as a three-year-old.

Let me give you an example. When my GD was three years old and the family was eating dinner, my SIL told her, "Eat your meat." GD promptly responded that "It isn't meat, it's chicken" and refused to eat another bite until SIL acknowledged she was right.

Joey argues exactly like a three-year-old. They are notoriously literal-minded because they have not progressed to the point of understanding nuance.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

knovice knitter said:


> Not sure why the Conservatives are celebrating this "finally we'll get things moving forward" anthem. All the bills being considered are repellent bills. You fools and the unfortunate opposition will be moving backwards. All the good work that has been done will regress. Designer1234, is your home still available in Calgary? I've always loved the area and the decency of the people of Canada.


Your statements are incorrect. Some of the bills are appropriation bills and only technical corrections/edits, etc. The country has been running on continuing resolutions because Harry Reid refused to allow the Senate to pass or even discuss a budget for the past years or most anything else. Haven't you heard? The Dems claim the Repubs were the party of "no" so to your point, NO good work was done or nothing was accomplished at all during this Administration, so obviously no one can move backwards or regress.

Finally, the Republicans will move forward and attempt to reverse all that the feckless President forced through against both parties' approval (and the American people) as he ignored them and did most things by Executive Order. The Republs have passed hundreds of bills and will offer their ideas now that will at least be heard in the Senate.

As usual, when a Dem or Lib has no argument, you resort to name calling and lies.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

And for the umpteenth time, Joey found another "inaccuracy" or violation of her personal rules of logic to divert the conversation. She's as literal-minded and inflexible as a three-year-old.

Let me give you an example. When my GD was three years old and the family was eating dinner, my SIL told her, "Eat your meat." GD promptly responded that "It isn't meat, it's chicken" and refused to eat another bite until SIL acknowledged she was right.

Joey argues exactly like a three-year-old. They are notoriously literal-minded because they have not progressed to the point of understanding nuance.

DGreen


Cheeky Blighter wrote: There are only two colors in the conservative rainbow, black and white. What dull and boring petty little lives they lead and the saddest thing is they are too afraid to even live any other way or consider the possibility of it.
Their intellectual level is that of a three year old but even most three year olds have more vivid imaginations and comprehend the rainbow and the beauty of the world in all it's variety and more important they know nuances are nothing to fear but to relish and enjoy.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> And for the umpteenth time, Joey found another "inaccuracy" or violation of her personal rules of logic to divert the conversation. She's as literal-minded and inflexible as a three-year-old.
> 
> Let me give you an example. When my GD was three years old and the family was eating dinner, my SIL told her, "Eat your meat." GD promptly responded that "It isn't meat, it's chicken" and refused to eat another bite until SIL acknowledged she was right.
> 
> ...


Three year olds are also eager to learn.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

I really hate to get into this again, however, name calling, indicating that people are stupid for their beliefs is so ridiculous that it is a scandal. PEOPLE ARE ENTITLED TO THEIR BELIEFS. NO ONE HAS THE RIGHT TO CALL SOMEONE STUPID OR AN IDIOT FOR THEIR BELIEF. You might have the right to challenge that belief but do it with respect. 
If this were a true debate the name callers would be thrown out. 
KEEP IT RESPECTFUL PEOPLE.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

NJG said:


> One of the newest republicans congressmen from Georgia believes a woman should be able to enter politics only with her husbands permission. I wonder how many other republicans believe that, but just don't say it out loud. Probably a lot more than you would think.


I saw that "news" article online. I don't know how many men of either party believe that, but I wish they'd go back to the dark ages where they belong. If anyone, and I mean anyone, treated a male with that kind of denigration, that male would over-react to the max, but they still think women are supposed to suck it up. Not me!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> I saw that "news" article online. I don't know how many men of either party believe that, but I wish they'd go back to the dark ages where they belong. If anyone, and I mean anyone, treated a male with that kind of denigration, that male would over-react to the max, but they still think women are supposed to suck it up. Not me!


Someone said they thought it was said as a joke.

An easy way to jump off the hook when caught being a sexist.


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

As a knitter with advanced degrees, and a long-time liberal, I disagree with the idea that those who are creative use their hands but not their minds. I have a good friend who believes that women knit because it's "cheap" and can't afford to buy their goods in department stores. Hah! Lots of ideas from 1953 floating around out there, but not necessarily from knitters.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

suzhuz said:


> As a knitter with advanced degrees, and a long-time liberal, I disagree with the idea that those who are creative use their hands but not their minds. I have a good friend who believes that women knit because it's "cheap" and can't afford to buy their goods in department stores. Hah! Lots of ideas from 1953 floating around out there, but not necessarily from knitters.


Seriously. Creative people are often creative in more than one area.

No, knitting isn't cheap.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I think that most of the people here are relatively bright, but when I see some of the things liberals say it is hard to argue that they are intelligent. I think most of you believe that it is 1953 when you think that republicans believe that women are to be put down. If that is true how did a woman get to be governor of Iowa? If you think they are only for rich people, then why did a black man get elected in the south that was raised by a single mother?
> The general statements made by the left are untrue. We are not racist anymore than any other group is. I think liberals are more racist by opposing voter ID. They claim the poor and black can't be bothered to go get an ID card. Not a very hard thing to do but they think that it is an undue burden on those groups. Of course they don't want you to know the real reason they oppose it.
> They think that the general population need to be governed to the nth degree when when give the freedoms we are entitled to, we do rather well. And if we don't it is none of your business. I am sure that the statement made by the Georgia senator elect said that in jest. Just to put a dig on people who actually believe what he said is true. Get a sense of humor!
> As for not complaining about getting social security, it is not an entitlement!!! It is something that we put money into and are taking it our at retirement. How stupid are you???
> ...


I notice that you tend to generalize isolated incidents to "prove" that the right is not bigoted. How does that make sense?

The country has not "turned red." The country is unhappy with the status quo which is due in large part to the obstructionists on the right. The only possible change to be made in a two-party system to to vote the other way in hopes of a change, whether it be good or bad. In my opinion, nothing much will change because John Boehner and others are already threatening to try to force issues. It hasn't worked before and it won't work now. The words "cooperation" and/or "compromise" are not in the vocabulary of the right unless they want it from the left. The right is already endorsing issues they fought against for the last two years as if they just now thought them up and had never heard of them before. Check back with me in another decade and we will count how many times the electorate has changed from one side to the other looking for a way out; we still have, for the most part, a do-nothing congress because the same leaders are there and there is retribution to be had.

Actually, there were 40,000 voters in North Carolina whose registrations "disappeared." Why not go ask them why they bothered to attempt to register?

When we have had as many decades of Democratic leadership as we had of the Bush family, talk to me about the economy. Republicans have lost the ability to look at history, even within their lifetimes, and learn from it. If the Democrats can't clean up something that was decades in the making in six years' time, Republicans blame it's origins on the people who tried to fix it but were blocked at every turn rather than the Republicans admitting to being entirely capable of screwing up, just like the rest of the human beings in this world. I sure wish they'd get real.

And exactly where are all these Democrats who kill babies on a whim? Your life apparently has not been difficult because you have no compassion for the desperate. Lucky you; many in the non-billionaire party are truly poor if not downright destitute. You won't find nearly as many of those in the Republican party. As a child who was born into a family of abusive, psychotic parents and an abusive, battering older sibling, ask me if I would have chosen to be born. BTW, they were all Republicans, many generations back, but they made sure I was informed that as a female, I was not wanted. The feeling was mutual. I guess it all depends on one's perspective, no?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Welcome to 2014!
> 
> Tim Scott (R- SC) - First black senator elected by popular vote in the South
> Mia Love (R-Utah) - First black Republican woman elected to the House
> ...


Have you ever actually listened to anything Joni Ernest has to say? Yikes. Being a woman, in and of itself, it not enough.

Democrats don't have to trot out pictures like these because they've been doing it so long and taking it for granted that it simply isn't necessary.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> Read her post again. She said that libs act as if it is 1953, not that she wishes to go back to that time. Liberals want you to think like they do, conservatives just want you to think.


Funny, I'm a liberal and I think the same thing about the conservatives.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Joey, have you ever heard of paraphrasing? No?
> 
> A paraphrase is simply a restatement of a source's words or ideas into your own words. It's really that simple.
> 
> ...


The problem with paraphrasing is that too often, people revise what was said into their own ways of thinking.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SometimesKnitter said If that is true how did a woman get to be governor of Iowa?
Please tell me what woman is governor of Iowa. As far as I know Branstad is a man.

I agree social security is not an entitlement. We paid into it with our hard earned money. So then why do republicans hate it so much and want to keep making cuts to it? They have hated it since day one.

If voter fraud were a problem then, yes we would need to do something, but it is not. Please tell me why a republican governor would get rid of the early voting on the Sunday before election day? What does that have to do with fraud?

Why has the country turned red, you ask. Because in a very short while we white people will be the minority and republicans can not handle that. Even though they can't stop that from happening, they want to control it as much as they can by keeping some people from voting. This country has turned into a very hateful country and I think it is very sad. Unarmed black kids can be shot by police and republicans immediately believe he must have done something wrong. There is no check out the facts first. 

You call the president a scourge. That is what I am talking about with all the hate. It is destroying this country, and you have no one but yourself to blame for your participation in that process.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you SometimesaKnitter. You are obviously well versed and interested in what is going on in the USA. I'm delighted in your rebuttal to NJG who voiced a lot of her opinions. I agree, she is one of the most angry and ill-informed Dems I've ever come across.
> 
> It is the Dem party who lives in the past. Everything they stand for and speak against only hurts those who they claim to most serve.
> 
> ...


I think you need to reread how our government works. No one will be "forcing" anyone else to do anything. It's called checks and balances. President Obama is still the president and is not likely to go into hibernation simply because the congress is now Republican. The Republicans need to learn to look at the reality of how we arrived at this point in the first place, and it will take more than looking at only the last six years. I'll agree that things need to change, but that won't happen because the divide is too wide at this point and the Republicans keep insisting that they had nothing to do with the current situation. Perhaps if the entire government had been replaced, every last representative and senator on both sides, things would have changed, but in the meantime, the extremists on both sides have come out from under the rocks. Extremists of any kind are not known for their rationality or wise decision making, nor are they concerned with anything beyond their own personal well being as they see it, right or wrong.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> Read her post again. She said that libs act as if it is 1953, not that she wishes to go back to that time. Liberals want you to think like they do, conservatives just want you to think.


SometimesKnitter said: Quote As for going back to the fifties, it would be better for the country but that isn't going to happen.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Someone said they thought it was said as a joke.
> 
> An easy way to jump off the hook when caught being a sexist.


I have no idea whether it was meant to be a joke or not; either way, the thought was there and there's nothing funny about it. My personal feeling is that calling it a joke was this man's useless attempt at "unsaying" what he said. Let's go talk to his wife and settle the issue ;~).


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> I think you need to reread how our government works. No one will be "forcing" anyone else to do anything. It's called checks and balances. President Obama is still the president and is not likely to go into hibernation simply because the congress is now Republican. The Republicans need to learn to look at the reality of how we arrived at this point in the first place, and it will take more than looking at only the last six years. I'll agree that things need to change, but that won't happen because the divide is too wide at this point and the Republicans keep insisting that they had nothing to do with the current situation. Perhaps if the entire government had been replaced, every last representative and senator on both sides, things would have changed, but in the meantime, the extremists on both sides have come out from under the rocks. Extremists of any kind are not known for their rationality or wise decision making, nor are they concerned with anything beyond their own personal well being as they see it, right or wrong.


If you have not already done so, please go to






and watch the video. It explains the actual state of our country without regard to left or right. The degree and magnitude of income inequality is the root cause of our problems. (Plus the corrupting influence of the 1% who are buying our country. My opinion).

I'm serious, please take a few moments to watch. You will have a new understanding, as I did.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are a Canadian. Release your breath because what you think of what American voters do is not relevant.


Sorry KPG, but Designers thoughts are way more relevant, thoughtful, factual, honest and gracious than yours are. She doesn't call anyone names like idiot and stupid. Be careful you could be removed again.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

suzhuz said:


> As a knitter with advanced degrees, and a long-time liberal, I disagree with the idea that those who are creative use their hands but not their minds. I have a good friend who believes that women knit because it's "cheap" and can't afford to buy their goods in department stores. Hah! Lots of ideas from 1953 floating around out there, but not necessarily from knitters.


As a long-time liberal (me, too), you've probably been noticing for decades that more conservatives than liberals long for 1953 ideas to become a current part of our lives. My perennial response is, "Get real." It's really true in my personal experience that closing the barn door after the horse gets out is pretty pointless :~).

To be more specific to your disagreement about creative hands being unconnected to creative minds, I wonder how they think the whole knitting thing got started. I cannot picture anyone in the ancient past, or current times, sitting idly and creating the entire art and craft without ever picking up yarn and "needles." How exactly could that work? It would appear more likely to me that creative hands and minds need one another in the same person, don't you think? Perhaps if someone were to teach your friend how to knit her thinking abilities would improve. Regarding the idea of knitters being "cheap," I wonder where she buys her knits and how much comparative pricing she has done regarding purchased machine made versus hand knitted. Mind boggling. They say it takes all kinds.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> The fact that you would like to return to the 50s shows exactly where you stand on the issue of race. Frankly, I'm shocked that you believe the US was better off in a time when African-Americans were denied entrance into schools and libraries, shoved to the back of the bus, and murdered in cold blood for being "uppity". The economy may or may not have been healthier in that decade--I don't have the statistics on hand--but what does that matter? Are you so self-centered that a well-filled wallet is more important to you than the lives and the well-being of your fellow Americans?


I guessed you libs wouldn't get it. I was refering to the simpler times when being on welfare was a disgrace and you didn't stay on it any longer than necessary. When we didn't have the rat race. When mothers and fathers believed it was better to raise their children than to let a babysitter raise them. When having a child was inconvenient but you got pregnant so you dealt with it like an adult. When kids could play outside, even in a large city without fear of being abducted. A time without credit cards, imagine paying as you go! And a time when TV didn't have the influence it has. When people went for an evening walk and said hi to the people sitting on their porches. I guess I like those times because I lived in Turkey for two years and we actually lived pretty much that way. 
Of course libs would attack me for the worst part of the fifties, so like them. In my mind everything doesn't revolve around race. Of course you will twist that statement too. I didn't live in a place where your skin color mattered so I don't think that way. You won't believe it though. I believe that if race was ignored, not given as a part of a persons identity. Instead of three black men, just say three men. That wouldn't do if all you want is to race bait like the left likes to do. Heaven forbid that Michael Brown was killed because of his actions, not because of his color. What would some people do without the hate in their hearts? I don't hate people unless they give me a reason. 
So now go ahead and call me names, that is the way you roll isn't it?


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

PS-I don't have a well filled wallet. I am not motivated by money. If I was I wouldn't have loved my late husband being in the military.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


>


Designer 1234, you are, as always, a true delight. I laughed until the tears ran down my face. I love comic relief! Thank you for the tension-breaker. It helps me stop taking myself so seriously ;~D!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> PS-I don't have a well filled wallet. I am not motivated by money. If I was I wouldn't have loved my late husband being in the military.


We agree on something!!! I'm not the owner of a well filled wallet, either, nor do I care because I'm not a money lover. It's nice to have enough for the necessities.

I was also a military wife; it's a hard way to live, but it had its pluses.

I was just rereading some of your posts. Do me a favor and try not to lump all libs together, just as I try not to lump all conservatives together. I truly don't believe things are all that neatly packaged. There are many degrees of both, as well as centrists out there. I realize that we all get carried away in the heat of the moment, but..... Having had a rather radical upbringing, I know I tend to be pretty far left because of it. I don't necessarily apologize for that, but I do try to keep an open mind :~). I actually LIKE hearing what others think and feel whether it agrees with my take or not.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

NJG said:


> Unarmed black kids can be shot by police and republicans immediately believe he must have done something wrong. There is no check out the facts first.
> 
> You call the president a scourge. That is what I am talking about with all the hate. It is destroying this country, and you have no one but yourself to blame for your participation in that process.


 Oh poor Michael got what he deserved, judging by his actions. BTW I would say the same thing if he were white. Of course race comes into it in your telling because saying "unarmed kids" instead of "unarmed black kids" doesn't quite hold the hate you have does it? When does dong wrong require owning up to it and taking some responsibility? Or should we just make sure no one takes responsibiity for anything.
And speaking of, notice that is what this POTUS does. He must have some boxing training cause he knows how to bob and weave. I would think he is a scourge on the US if he was any other race. Of course you won't believe that because that would mean you can't blame his race, you might have to look at his character.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> If you have not already done so, please go to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is frightening. I have asked those on the right before if this worries them at all and I don't think I have ever received an answer.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Oh poor Michael got what he deserved, judging by his actions. BTW I would say the same thing if he were white. Of course race comes into it in your telling because saying "unarmed kids" instead of "unarmed black kids" doesn't quite hold the hate you have does it? When does dong wrong require owning up to it and taking some responsibility? Or should we just make sure no one takes responsibiity for anything.
> And speaking of, notice that is what this POTUS does. He must have some boxing training cause he knows how to bob and weave. I would think he is a scourge on the US if he was any other race. Of course you won't believe that because that would mean you can't blame his race, you might have to look at his character.


Well now, what have you read about Michael Brown's actions that I haven't? I'm pretty certain I've read everything available and I still don't see where he deserved to be killed without due process for anything he did, even if he was green and had pointy teeth.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Interestingly, someone I know, after she was divorced, went on food stamps. That was back in the 60s. Now, however, after she has been remarried and they are earning big bucks, and really working the system, i.e. they pay no taxes at all, she espouses that only LAZY, STUPID PEOPLE are on food stamps. Interesting, isn't it? Apparently what's good for the goose is not good for the gander.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

NJG said:


> I think this is frightening. I have asked those on the right before if this worries them at all and I don't think I have ever received an answer.


It is not a right or left issue. Approximately 87% of Americans consider money in politics to be their primary, number one concern.

But what does money in politics have to do with this reality? Everything, because starting with Regan's false theory of "trickle down" economics, this flow of resources toward the top has been growing. Those with unlimited resources are buying our democracy and those of us at the bottom are here on KP, squabbling about who is to blame and fighting for the crumbs. Conservatives beat the drum constantly for education and hard work as the path to security. What they don't understand is that those values are still solid and believed by most of us. But hard work and education won't solve this - it's a different problem. Us libs like to think that leveling the playing field and giving the disadvantaged a hand up will solve the problem. That's a solid value as well. But social justice won't solve this - it's a different problem.

When we talk about poor vs. wealthy, we are talking about a different universe. To put it in perspective, let's look at the Waltons. The father sacrificed, took risks, worked hard and was very smart. He built a giant business and his family is entitled to riches. But they are way past what most of us consider rich into the realm of the unimaginable. Each of the 6 heirs, based on their annual income, "earns" approximately $233,000 PER HOUR or somewhere around $2.3 million dollars a day. Times 6.

If you don't think that is draining our economy, think again. And they fight raising minimum wage. And they don't create jobs with that much profit. Expansion of their business is paid for BEFORE their earnings are paid.

When MOST of our national wealth is tied up doing nothing but buying political power, even millionaires, will struggle.

I am working with a group with a plan to take back our democracy by getting money out of politics. PM me if you are interested. This is not a scam, it is a nationwide movement that is legitimate and that can work. Two states have already passed legislative resolutions backing this group.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

NJG said:


> Sorry KPG, but Designers thoughts are way more relevant, thoughtful, factual, honest and gracious than yours are. She doesn't call anyone names like idiot and stupid. Be careful you could be removed again.


Designer is definitely a jewel!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

DGreen said:


> If you have not already done so, please go to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had not seen this specific video until now, but I had seen some very similar information over the past three or four months. I wasn't terribly surprised at any of this information. If you read about the Koch Brothers' dynasty, it fits. What I find really frightening is the idea, apparently bought into by most Americans, that it's okay to try to buy and sell the political process. I don't have an answer, just as I don't know how to convince the climate change deniers that denial won't make it go away. The more we look under the surface of our issues, the scarier it becomes, and very few are even interested, let alone working on these problems.

And now I need to go do some pet sitting for which I get paid enough to buy yarn :~).


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Dori Sage said:


> Interestingly, someone I know, after she was divorced, went on food stamps. That was back in the 60s. Now, however, after she has been remarried and they are earning big bucks, and really working the system, i.e. they pay no taxes at all, she espouses that only LAZY, STUPID PEOPLE are on food stamps. Interesting, isn't it? Apparently what's good for the goose is not good for the gander.


Hypocrite. Spelled H-Y-P-O-C-R-I-T-E


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> I had not seen this specific video until now, but I had seen some very similar information over the past three or four months. I wasn't terribly surprised at any of this information. If you read about the Koch Brothers' dynasty, it fits. What I find really frightening is the idea, apparently bought into by most Americans, that it's okay to try to buy and sell the political process. I don't have an answer, just as I don't know how to convince the climate change deniers that denial won't make it go away. The more we look under the surface of our issues, the scarier it becomes, and very few are even interested, let alone working on these problems.
> 
> And now I need to go do some pet sitting for which I get paid enough to buy yarn :~).


I know of a group with a possible answer. PM me. Totally legitimate.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Oh poor Michael got what he deserved, judging by his actions. BTW I would say the same thing if he were white. Of course race comes into it in your telling because saying "unarmed kids" instead of "unarmed black kids" doesn't quite hold the hate you have does it? When does dong wrong require owning up to it and taking some responsibility? Or should we just make sure no one takes responsibiity for anything.
> And speaking of, notice that is what this POTUS does. He must have some boxing training cause he knows how to bob and weave. I would think he is a scourge on the US if he was any other race. Of course you won't believe that because that would mean you can't blame his race, you might have to look at his character.


The thing is, chances are it wouldn't happen to a white kid, but my point was those on the right immediately believed he must have deserved it. If you weren't one of those, then good for you. I listened to a bit of fox news after that and got the message loud and clear. All I was saying was I wish the right didn't assume he was guilty, before knowing what actually happened. There has been a rash of these killings lately by police with a lot of questionable circumstances. I never said a person who does wrong shouldn't take responsibility, but the police also need to take responsibility, because they also do wrong.
Using the term scourge is name calling and demeaning to the president and I don't understand what you get out of that. It certainly doesn't add anything to your character and probably says more about you than it does him.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Interestingly, someone I know, after she was divorced, went on food stamps. That was back in the 60s. Now, however, after she has been remarried and they are earning big bucks, and really working the system, i.e. they pay no taxes at all, she espouses that only LAZY, STUPID PEOPLE are on food stamps. Interesting, isn't it? Apparently what's good for the goose is not good for the gander.


How quickly people forget where they came from. I think she should be careful she doesn't end up back there again.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Good definition of Capitalism. If you don't like it, I'm sure many would help me buy, you a one way ticket to a Communist/Socialist country of your choice.


You obviously did not read my post.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Is this what concerns you, "Expansion of their business is paid for BEFORE their earnings are paid?"
> 
> If they did not do this there would be no business.


Excuse me, you did not read and comprehend my post.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

DGreen said:


> If you have not already done so, please go to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be nice to get the truth of the degree of income inequality, but this doesn't give an unbias view. It references Motherjones.com, thinkprogress.org and danariely. The only one they used for reference that has an inch of unbias would be CNN/money.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

DGreen said:


> It is not a right or left issue. Approximately 87% of Americans consider money in politics to be their primary, number one concern.
> 
> But what does money in politics have to do with this reality? Everything, because starting with Regan's false theory of "trickle down" economics, this flow of resources toward the top has been growing. Those with unlimited resources are buying our democracy and those of us at the bottom are here on KP, squabbling about who is to blame and fighting for the crumbs. Conservatives beat the drum constantly for education and hard work as the path to security. What they don't understand is that those values are still solid and believed by most of us. But hard work and education won't solve this - it's a different problem. Us libs like to think that leveling the playing field and giving the disadvantaged a hand up will solve the problem. That's a solid value as well. But social justice won't solve this - it's a different problem.
> 
> ...


Well, DGreen, I did read *AND* comprehend your post. And: 1) If you don't understand trickle down economics, don't start knocking it or try to explain it; 2) Just which "Waltons" are you talking about?

1) Trickle down economics have been with us since the beginning of commerce. The "boss/owner" makes money on what he sells or his services. He pays his workers. They buy products and services from others. Those owners pay their workers...

2) The TV story of the Waltons was about a real Depression era family. NOTE: DEPRESSION ERA! The original father was never wealthy. Only "John-Boy" ever made big bucks, and that's because he went to Hollywood and sold screenplays. As for the other family members, plain, old fashioned, blue-collar or lower management white-collar workers. The "family" as portrayed in the last 2 seasons was completely fictitious.

Get your facts straight, please.

And, just in case you forgot, in Nobama's 1st election over $600,000,000 (yep, 600 Million) mysteriously appeared in the Democratic Committee's coffers. They have YET to explain where it came from. Go put the monkey on them. OK?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Gerrymandering. It is the reason there were more democratic votes in Michigan, but republicans still won. What would you call that? When you write your own rules I call it cheating.

In the 14 congressional races, Democrats received more votes than Republicans:
Democrats: 1,515,716 (49.15%)
Republicans: 1,463,854 (47.47%)
The average margin of victory for winning Dems was 86,410; the average GOP win margin was 42,243.
(All of these numbers are from the current Secretary of State report and will likely change a little with the official canvass.)

In the races for the state House, Democrats received more votes but Republicans INCREASED their majority status:
Democrats: 1,536,812 (50.98%)
Republicans: 1,474,983 (48.93%)
The Republican maps turned a 61,829 margin FOR DEMOCRATS into a 63-47 "majority" for Republicans.
The average Republican victory: 6,389 votes. The average Democratic victory: 10,092.

In the races for the state Senate, the discrepancy is even more egregious:
Republicans received slightly more votes than Democrats, but turned a slim total-vote victory into a super-majority:
Democrats: 1,483,927 (49.23%)
Republicans: 1,527,343 (50.67%)
The Republican maps transforms that slim 43,416 statewide vote margin (1.4%) into a 27-11 advantage (71%) in the state Senate (one GOP victory, a 61-vote win, could be overturned on recount).
The average Republican victory: 15,107 votes. The average Democratic victory: 33,133 votes.

You don't need much voter suppression when you've figured out a system where your opponents' votes don't really matter anyway.

On that option of a citizen petition drive to end partisan redistricting:
Michigan's constitution has a strange restriction on citizen initiatives. Laws that include an appropriation, no matter how small, are exempt from being repealed through a petition drive. In the last legislative session, the threat of a successful petition drive to raise the minimum wage prompted legislators to pass their own (far less generous) minimum wage law and include in it a small appropriation, making the citizen petition drive moot. The same was done with TWO petition drives to overturn a state wolf-hunting season.

The only citizen alternative is to amend the state Constitution. Just getting a proposal on the ballot requires more than 320,000 valid signatures which would then be scrutinized and challenged by high-priced GOP attorneys. (Not long ago they successfully challenged a petition because part of it arguably used a 11-point font instead of 12-point.)

Barring a constitutional change in redistricting, the GOP has built a political perpetual motion machine that will automatically renew itself every 10 years through mapmaking that is more about winning elections than in protecting voting rights.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> You are complaining about income inequality. Tough! Some people are rich and some people are poor. Unless the so-called poor have a mental or physical problem and are unable to work, They are totally responsible for themselves. I am not responsible for them. Even if you try to help them, they will take, and take, and want more. Then if you do not GIVE it to them, they stab you in the back.
> 
> "The poor will always be with us."


You may have read, but did not comprehend my post.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

NJG said:


> Gerrymandering. It is the reason there were more democratic votes in Michigan, but republicans still won. What would you call that? When you write your own rules I call it cheating.
> 
> In the 14 congressional races, Democrats received more votes than Republicans:
> Democrats: 1,515,716 (49.15%)
> ...


When you are talking about *total* votes vs *individual* contests, what you are saying is comparing apples and oranges. Both are fruit, but hardly the same. And I don't know why YOU think we need to change the Constitution. Both Clinton elections were won in the Electoral College, not by popular vote. And if you want to see gerrymandering at its best, go to Mass. or Fla. Both in favor of the Democrats, both GOP gubernatorial candidates won. I'd say the voters spoke in this election and you don't like the result.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

StitchDesigner said:


> Well, DGreen, I did read your post. And: 1) If you don't understand trickle down economics, don't start knocking it or try to explain it; 2) Just which "Waltons" are you talking about?
> 
> 1) Trickle down economics have been with us since the beginning of commerce. The "boss/owner" makes money on what he sells or his services. He pays his workers. They buy products and services from others. Those owners pay their workers...
> 
> ...


#1 is trickle-up economics. 
#2 is a TV show. I'm talking about the Walton's of WalMart. One is fictitious, one is all too real.

I am not in favor of getting money out of republican politics. I'm in favor of getting money out of ALL politics. Then your voice and mine can be heard. This is not a partisan issue so please stop trying to make it one.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

StitchDesigner said:


> When you are talking about *total* votes vs *individual* contests, what you are saying is comparing apples and oranges. Both are fruit, but hardly the same. And I don't know why YOU think we need to change the Constitution. Both Clinton elections were won in the Electoral College, not by popular vote. And if you want to see gerrymandering at its best, go to Mass. or Fla. Both in favor of the Democrats, both GOP gubernatorial candidates won. I'd say the voters spoke in this election and you don't like the result.


She was talking about her STATE constitution. Get your facts straight.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

DGreen said:


> She was talking about her STATE constitution. Get your facts straight.


I must say, you have far more patience with those who will not hear than I do. As I said in a prior post, my family was conservative since the beginning of time, practically, with one or two exceptions besides me. As a four-year-old, I remember my mother's response to a public announcement of the death of FDR as we were walking on the streets of one of Michigan's larger cities. She said, rather loudly, "Good, I'm glad he's dead." I asked why she would say such a thing about anyone, and she replied that he was a horrible man. I asked what he had done that was horrible. She had no answer. I was appalled. That continued throughout my childhood and I realized she was simply parroting what my paternal grandparents said with no real understanding of the issues or the reality or lack thereof of what she was saying. I gradually came to realize that the entire family was that way except for an uncle on my mother's side who was known, as a United Methodist minister, as a "screaming liberal" because he followed the teachings of Christ rather than the rantings of the Old Testament, the worship of money, or the holier-than-thou mentality. While I am no longer religious, he gave me a glimmer of hope for humanity and demonstrated a better way of living than did the rest of the family. I was and am, of course, the black sheep in their eyes, but I'm comfortable with that :~). While the majority of my family's lives were filled with unspeakable secrets and closets full of skeletons, mine is an open book. If anyone wants to attack me for that, more power to them.

These memories were kicked off by the reference to "trickle down economics," a failure if there ever was one. People simply cling to the buzzwords and have no in-depth knowledge of how it truly worked out, and that brings us back to your references regarding what has really happened as a consequence of conservative thinking. What can I say?

I caught a snippet of a news program on TV this evening; George W. Bush acting amazed that other world leaders did not take him at his word. Um, he was never known for his honesty, so why would he act surprised? I didn't get it while he was in office and I still don't. A little in depth thought might give him the answer. Well, enough, I'm sure you get my point.


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

DGreen...thank you for the link. I believe it's from "Inequality for All", a terrific documentary about what is really going on in our country. I wish everyone could have the same information so we could have polite discourse without name-calling, based on facts.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> I must say, you have far more patience with those who will not hear than I do. As I said in a prior post, my family was conservative since the beginning of time, practically, with one or two exceptions besides me. As a four-year-old, I remember my mother's response to a public announcement of the death of FDR as we were walking on the streets of one of Michigan's larger cities. She said, rather loudly, "Good, I'm glad he's dead." I asked why she would say such a thing about anyone, and she replied that he was a horrible man. I asked what he had done that was horrible. She had no answer. I was appalled. That continued throughout my childhood and I realized she was simply parroting what my paternal grandparents said with no real understanding of the issues or the reality or lack thereof of what she was saying. I gradually came to realize that the entire family was that way except for an uncle on my mother's side who was known, as a United Methodist minister, as a "screaming liberal" because he followed the teachings of Christ rather than the rantings of the Old Testament, the worship of money, or the holier-than-thou mentality. While I am no longer religious, he gave me a glimmer of hope for humanity and demonstrated a better way of living than did the rest of the family. I was and am, of course, the black sheep in their eyes, but I'm comfortable with that :~). While the majority of my family's lives were filled with unspeakable secrets and closets full of skeletons, mine is an open book. If anyone wants to attack me for that, more power to them.
> 
> These memories were kicked off by the reference to "trickle down economics," a failure if there ever was one. People simply cling to the buzzwords and have no in-depth knowledge of how it truly worked out, and that brings us back to your references regarding what has really happened as a consequence of conservative thinking. What can I say?
> 
> I caught a snippet of a news program on TV this evening; George W. Bush acting amazed that other world leaders did not take him at his word. Um, he was never known for his honesty, so why would he act surprised? I didn't get it while he was in office and I still don't. A little in depth thought might give him the answer. Well, enough, I'm sure you get my point.


I'm glad you survived your family. I survived an abusive husband so I understand a little of how strong you must be.

Patience? The operative word is restraint.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

suzhuz said:


> DGreen...thank you for the link. I believe it's from "Inequality for All", a terrific documentary about what is really going on in our country. I wish everyone could have the same information so we could have polite discourse without name-calling, based on facts.


Thank you. The information is available to all.

Time for talk is past. Action is what we need. I am taking action and started yesterday for 2016. Care to join me?

suzhuz, if we don't rise up and demand change, there will be no earth left for humans. Or a country left to bicker over.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry, DH interrupted and I inadvertently hit send again.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> As usual, when a Dem or Lib has no argument, you resort to name calling and lies.


Oh boy, this is rich coming from you who said:



knitpresentgifts said:


> No one wants to associate with an idiot that attempts to twist another's words and make it a racist statement or rant when it wasn't but only what you wish it to be.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I'm glad you survived your family. I survived an abusive husband so I understand a little of how strong you must be.
> 
> Patience? The operative word is restraint.


I stand corrected ;~D.

Abusive husbands call for a great deal of strength, too. These things teach us more than strength, I think. They also teach compassion and understanding.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> When you are talking about *total* votes vs *individual* contests, what you are saying is comparing apples and oranges. Both are fruit, but hardly the same. And I don't know why YOU think we need to change the Constitution. Both Clinton elections were won in the Electoral College, not by popular vote. And if you want to see gerrymandering at its best, go to Mass. or Fla. Both in favor of the Democrats, both GOP gubernatorial candidates won. I'd say the voters spoke in this election and you don't like the result.


And Bush won because of the supreme court, but that is not what this is about. Gerrymandering is the reason the republicans won control of the house in 2012 and they even bragged about it. I don't care if it is republicans or democrats doing it, it is wrong. The districts should be made with a panel of both republicans and democrats and some states do that. Michigan is one state that has chosen to cheat. The citizens can't even start a petition drive as the republican congress wrote a law against that too. I never said I wanted to change the constitution, but that is the only option left to the citizens in Michigan. What makes you think any of this is fair? I guess as long as it is the republicans doing the cheating you are fine with it. Something for you to be proud of I guess.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> It sounds like you are in favor of a country were a few are rich and are very rich and the rest are very, very poor. Name a Socialist/Communist country were this is not true. That is what you you are seeking?????


Joey, you are truly talented at misconstruing statements, deliberately misinterpreting what you read and finding a way to take anything and twist it into your version of nonsense.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> It sounds like you are in favor of a country were a few are rich and are very rich and the rest are very, very poor. Name a Socialist/Communist country were this is not true. That is what you you are seeking?????


Didn't somebody try this back in the 60's? Ya know all for one; one for all. I think they called them communes. I wonder how that worked out. Oh wait, it didn't. LOL


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Joey, you are truly talented at misconstruing statements, deliberately misinterpreting what you read and finding a way to take anything and twist it into your version of nonsense.


Yes she is talented. Just like the RIGHT.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> The Waltons of Walton's Mountain was based on a real family.
> 
> Jon Boy was the oldest and the writer of the stories.


Based on. Fictional.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Joey, you are truly talented at misconstruing statements, deliberately misinterpreting what you read and finding a way to take anything and twist it into your version of nonsense.


You know I think that is what all of them are doing. Do you find yourself explaining everything over and over and over?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

NJG said:


> You know I think that is what all of them are doing. Do you find yourself explaining everything over and over and over?


Sometimes I give in to the urge, but not always. You are correct, conversations with them tend to be circular. Always returning to the same spot and the same old pet agenda items.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Sometimes I give in to the urge, but not always. You are correct, conversations with them tend to be circular. Always returning to the same spot and the same old pet agenda items.


From what I seen here recently some of YOU seem to have the same problem.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Based on Earl Hamner's family and experiences.
> _Earl Hamner's rural childhood growing up in the unincorporated community of Schuyler, Virginia, provided the basis for the setting and many of the storylines of The Waltons. His family and the community provided many life experiences which aided in the characters, values, area, and human-interest stories of his books, movies, and television series. Hamner provided the voice-over of the older John-Boy, usually heard at the beginning and end of each episode.
> 
> John-Boy Walton's fictional alma mater, Boatwright University, is patterned after Richmond College, which became part of the University of Richmond on Boatwright Drive near Westham Station in The West End of Richmond, Virginia, about seventy miles east of Schuyle_


Yeah that "seems" fictional to me. RIGHT!!!!!!


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Just for the heck of it, look up The American Presidency Project. There is a list of all the presidents beginning with Washington and the number of years in office and the number of executive orders for each. Obama has to have 98 more just to catch up to George W. Bush. Although FDR had the most...he had 12.12 years in office...but cousin Teddy had a lot (Rep), Eisenhower and Reagan cranked it up too. Clinton was up there. Obama had only 47 so far this term. My point is, Obama is puny with the pen if you compare him with others on both sides. So don't throw stones if you continue to inhabit that glass house (must be frosted glass...visibility is impaired.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Your statements are incorrect. Some of the bills are appropriation bills and only technical corrections/edits, etc. The country has been running on continuing resolutions because Harry Reid refused to allow the Senate to pass or even discuss a budget for the past years or most anything else. Haven't you heard? The Dems claim the Repubs were the party of "no" so to your point, NO good work was done or nothing was accomplished at all during this Administration, so obviously no one can move backwards or regress.
> 
> Finally, the Republicans will move forward and attempt to reverse all that the feckless President forced through against both parties' approval (and the American people) as he ignored them and did most things by Executive Order. The Republs have passed hundreds of bills and will offer their ideas now that will at least be heard in the Senate.
> 
> As usual, when a Dem or Lib has no argument, you resort to name calling and lies.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

knovice knitter said:


> Just for the heck of it, look up The American Presidency Project. There is a list of all the presidents beginning with Washington and the number of years in office and the number of executive orders for each. Obama has to have 98 more just to catch up to George W. Bush. Although FDR had the most...he had 12.12 years in office...but cousin Teddy had a lot (Rep), Eisenhower and Reagan cranked it up too. Clinton was up there. Obama had only 47 so far this term. My point is, Obama is puny with the pen if you compare him with others on both sides. So don't throw stones if you continue to inhabit that glass house (must be frosted glass...visibility is impaired.


Don't dazzle 'em with facts, KK. I predict a vitriolic response.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm sure his wife would need his permission to talk to us.


SAMkewel said:


> I have no idea whether it was meant to be a joke or not; either way, the thought was there and there's nothing funny about it. My personal feeling is that calling it a joke was this man's useless attempt at "unsaying" what he said. Let's go talk to his wife and settle the issue ;~).


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

NJG said:


> And Bush won because of the supreme court, but that is not what this is about. Gerrymandering is the reason the republicans won control of the house in 2012 and they even bragged about it. I don't care if it is republicans or democrats doing it, it is wrong. The districts should be made with a panel of both republicans and democrats and some states do that. Michigan is one state that has chosen to cheat. The citizens can't even start a petition drive as the republican congress wrote a law against that too. I never said I wanted to change the constitution, but that is the only option left to the citizens in Michigan. What makes you think any of this is fair? I guess as long as it is the republicans doing the cheating you are fine with it. Something for you to be proud of I guess.


Living in Michigan is not something I'm politically proud of, that's for certain, especially not since 2010. I wish I was young enough to do a lot more about that. And I agree, it doesn't matter who stacks the cards, it's wrong.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Joey, you are truly talented at misconstruing statements, deliberately misinterpreting what you read and finding a way to take anything and twist it into your version of nonsense.


I'm afraid I have to agree with your assessment. I had a stepdaughter who is very manipulative who does the same thing on a regular basis. We finally agreed to go our separate ways a few years back. I hear from her older sister that she hasn't changed.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Just for the heck of it, look up The American Presidency Project. There is a list of all the presidents beginning with Washington and the number of years in office and the number of executive orders for each. Obama has to have 98 more just to catch up to George W. Bush. Although FDR had the most...he had 12.12 years in office...but cousin Teddy had a lot (Rep), Eisenhower and Reagan cranked it up too. Clinton was up there. Obama had only 47 so far this term. My point is, Obama is puny with the pen if you compare him with others on both sides. So don't throw stones if you continue to inhabit that glass house (must be frosted glass...visibility is impaired.


Ah, there you go, muddying the waters with the truth again :~). According to the conservatives, President Obama has done this a thousand times more than all conservative presidents put together. Sounds a bit like a recurring theme, doesn't it? As a group, they don't seem to be into checking facts in any area of life, including the scientific and religious areas, let alone the political.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> I'm sure his wife would need his permission to talk to us.


No doubt you're right about that.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes, she was calling me a name caller and a lier. I made reference to fools because the conservatives have been fooled. I am sorry that she thought she was an idiot when I simply meant she and the others have been misinformed.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes, she was calling me a name caller and a lier. I made reference to fools because the conservatives have been fooled. I am sorry that she thought she was an idiot when I simply meant she and the others have been misinformed. 

Wambatnomore said, "knitpresentgifts wrote:
As usual, when a Dem or Lib has no argument, you resort to name calling and lies.


Oh boy, this is rich coming from you who said:

knitpresentgifts wrote:
No one wants to associate with an idiot that attempts to twist another's words and make it a racist statement or rant when it wasn't but only what you wish it to be.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Katsch said:


> :thumbup:


Only 33 percent voted in this midterm, divide that 33 by at least 2 and you can see how many people voted the Republicans, not exactly a mandate.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Nanny nanny boo boo, we won and you lost. Elections have consequences. Get over it.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Your statements are incorrect. Some of the bills are appropriation bills and only technical corrections/edits, etc. The country has been running on continuing resolutions because Harry Reid refused to allow the Senate to pass or even discuss a budget for the past years or most anything else. Haven't you heard? The Dems claim the Repubs were the party of "no" so to your point, NO good work was done or nothing was accomplished at all during this Administration, so obviously no one can move backwards or regress.
> 
> Finally, the Republicans will move forward and attempt to reverse all that the feckless President forced through against both parties' approval (and the American people) as he ignored them and did most things by Executive Order. The Republs have passed hundreds of bills and will offer their ideas now that will at least be heard in the Senate.
> 
> As usual, when a Dem or Lib has no argument, you resort to name calling and lies.


Obama has issued the least amount of Executive Orders since since G Bush.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Who cares? The Waltons who were mentioned in regard to trickle down were certainly not the hill folk you insist on blathering about. One of you back there, said how wonderful the Walton family is because they built this empire that employs all these people who are paid and go out and spend money at places where more people can be employed. If anyone who works as a clerk or custodian or warehouse personnel can purchase things to keep other businesses afloat must be robbing banks on the side. Most Walmart jobs are part-time, minimum wage. These employees have all they can do to pay the heat and the rent.


joeysomma said:


> Based on Earl Hamner's family and experiences.
> _Earl Hamner's rural childhood growing up in the unincorporated community of Schuyler, Virginia, provided the basis for the setting and many of the storylines of The Waltons. His family and the community provided many life experiences which aided in the characters, values, area, and human-interest stories of his books, movies, and television series. Hamner provided the voice-over of the older John-Boy, usually heard at the beginning and end of each episode.
> 
> John-Boy Walton's fictional alma mater, Boatwright University, is patterned after Richmond College, which became part of the University of Richmond on Boatwright Drive near Westham Station in The West End of Richmond, Virginia, about seventy miles east of Schuyle_


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> You are complaining about income inequality. Tough! Some people are rich and some people are poor. Unless the so-called poor have a mental or physical problem and are unable to work, They are totally responsible for themselves. I am not responsible for them. Even if you try to help them, they will take, and take, and want more. Then if you do not GIVE it to them, they stab you in the back.
> 
> "The poor will always be with us."


At least make your quote in it's entirety and true meaning. And an atheist has to tell you?

Mark 14 King James Version (KJV)

14 After two days was the feast of the passover, and of unleavened bread: and the chief priests and the scribes sought how they might take him by craft, and put him to death.

2 But they said, Not on the feast day, lest there be an uproar of the people.

3 And being in Bethany in the house of Simon the leper, as he sat at meat, there came a woman having an alabaster box of ointment of spikenard very precious; and she brake the box, and poured it on his head.

4 And there were some that had indignation within themselves, and said, Why was this waste of the ointment made?

5 For it might have been sold for more than three hundred pence, and have been given to the poor. And they murmured against her.

6 And Jesus said, Let her alone; why trouble ye her? she hath wrought a good work on me.

*7 For ye have the poor with you always, and whensoever ye will ye may do them good: but me ye have not always.*

8 She hath done what she could: she is come aforehand to anoint my body to the burying.

9 Verily I say unto you, Wheresoever this gospel shall be preached throughout the whole world, this also that she hath done shall be spoken of for a memorial of her.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The Walton's are a Good example of Capitalism. Upon which makes our country great. If you don't like it, I'm sure many would help me buy, you a one way ticket to a Communist/Socialist country of your choice.


The Waltons are amongst the most greedy. As Us citizens we supplement Walmart workers. food stamps, heath costs etc.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You are complaining about income inequality. Tough! Some people are rich and some people are poor. Unless the so-called poor have a mental or physical problem and are unable to work, They are totally responsible for themselves. I am not responsible for them. Even if you try to help them, they will take, and take, and want more. Then if you do not GIVE it to them, they stab you in the back.
> 
> "The poor will always be with us."


Should we not care about them? Should we not help them?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> Should we not care about them? Should we not help them?


Give a man a fish he eats for a day. Teach a man to fish and he eats forever.

How long would you support your non-working poor kid?

Do you think it helps kids to give them everything they need or want?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> Nanny nanny boo boo, we won and you lost. Elections have consequences. Get over it.


Dems had a mandate also in 2012, same thing will happen now. NOTHING. No one wins, least of all the American people.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> Nanny nanny boo boo, we won and you lost. Elections have consequences. Get over it.


BTW quite eloquent comeback. What is your degree in, preschool mentality? Oh I'm so sorry, I see that you are from TX, my condolences.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The number of executive orders is of little importance. The only thing that matters is what each does to the country. An order like October is Breast Cancer month is nothing in comparison to the Dream Act. The dream act is illegal and has a very negative effect on our country.


I am for the Dream Act. I love your compassion.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you. I am glad you are reading the Bible.


Past tense, Joey: I have read the bible. Almost as interesting as the Greek and Norse myths.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> At least make your quote in it's entirety and true meaning. And an atheist has to tell you?
> 
> Mark 14 King James Version (KJV)
> 
> ...


Why are you quoting the actual quote, when Joey apparently has a totally different agenda for it? You messed up her whole point. Nothing like an atheist to point out a persons lack of knowledge of the bible or an erroneous interpretation. Way to go!


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> You did read it today.


Didn't have to read it, Joey--just went to the quote, which is rather well known.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Give a man a fish he eats for a day. Teach a man to fish and he eats forever.
> 
> How long would you support your non-working poor kid?
> 
> Do you think it helps kids to give them everything they need or want?


How about putting more money into education, especially in the school districts with low performing schools. How about helping students with overwhelming student debt? How about giving teachers more money to make their jobs more competitive, so we don't lose good teachers after a few years of being in the classroom. " Give a man a fish he eats for a day. Teach a man to fish and he eats forever." Isn't this what teaching is about? Why punish the children by taking money away from education? Educating ourchildren is the future.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Give a man a fish he eats for a day. Teach a man to fish and he eats forever.
> 
> How long would you support your non-working poor kid?
> 
> Do you think it helps kids to give them everything they need or want?


How about putting more money into education, especially in the school districts with low performing schools. How about helping students with overwhelming student debt? How about giving teachers more money to make their jobs more competitive, so we don't lose good teachers after a few years of being in the classroom. " Give a man a fish he eats for a day. Teach a man to fish and he eats forever." Isn't this what teaching is about? Why punish the children by taking money away from education? Educating our children is the future.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> Why are you quoting the actual quote, when Joey apparently has a totally different agenda for it? You messed up her whole point. Nothing like an atheist to point out a persons lack of knowledge of the bible or an erroneous interpretation. Way to go!


 :lol:


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> Should we not care about them? Should we not help them?


Looks like she made it perfectly clear what she thinks about the poor and how she feels about helping them.

Haven't seen you before so I assume you are new.

This person is a genuine, bible quoting, righteous, church-going, Jesus believing Christian. And will quote the bible to you endlessly.

Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Looks like she made it perfectly clear what she thinks about the poor and how she feels about helping them.
> 
> Haven't seen you before so I assume you are new.
> 
> ...


Hi D, no I am not new. I was suffering fro PTSD from some of the people on this chat and had to take a long hiatus from the insanity. i am now saner, not quite my old self, but I thought I would wade into the muck again. And it is sure knee deep as usual.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I'm glad you survived your family. I survived an abusive husband so I understand a little of how strong you must be.
> 
> Patience? The operative word is restraint.


Samkewel wrote:

""I must say, you have far more patience with those who will not hear than I do. As I said in a prior post, my family was conservative since the beginning of time, practically, with one or two exceptions besides me. As a four-year-old, I remember my mother's response to a public announcement of the death of FDR as we were walking on the streets of one of Michigan's larger cities. She said, rather loudly, "Good, I'm glad he's dead." I asked why she would say such a thing about anyone, and she replied that he was a horrible man. I asked what he had done that was horrible. She had no answer. I was appalled. That continued throughout my childhood and I realized she was simply parroting what my paternal grandparents said with no real understanding of the issues or the reality or lack thereof of what she was saying. I gradually came to realize that the entire family was that way except for an uncle on my mother's side who was known, as a United Methodist minister, as a "screaming liberal" because he followed the teachings of Christ rather than the rantings of the Old Testament, the worship of money, or the holier-than-thou mentality. While I am no longer religious, he gave me a glimmer of hope for humanity and demonstrated a better way of living than did the rest of the family. I was and am, of course, the black sheep in their eyes, but I'm comfortable with that :~). While the majority of my family's lives were filled with unspeakable secrets and closets full of skeletons, mine is an open book. If anyone wants to attack me for that, more power to them. """"""

======
Sam, I was raised in the same kind of family- strong speaking and leaders in their Church- righteous, always right, no compassion for those who didn't believe but at home it was a different matter. It was all show. I left home as an older teen and starting thinking for myself and making my own decisions. I slowly changed into a liberal leaning person with a mind of my own and opinions I developed through watching the hypocracy at home and in the Church and also 
from people who were true Christians and lived their beliefs.

I believe in liberal ideas - and go to a Church where the pastor believes in 'do unto others as ye would have them do unto you', and love thy neighbor" Simple statements but sometimes difficult to follow but to me it answers my quest.

Those of us who were raised in restrictive, narrow minded homes often break away and start to think for themselves.

I believe that we all answer for our beliefs if we belief, and especially for our actions. I believe people have choices to make and I have made mine and am at peace with what I have become. I also believe in standing up for what I believe and I will fight lies and hypocracy as much as I am able.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> How do the two statements differ in meaning?
> 
> "The poor will always be with us." or " For ye have the poor with you always"


I think rocky was being facetious. At least that's how I took it.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> How do the two statements differ in meaning?
> 
> "The poor will always be with us." or " For ye have the poor with you always"


Joey it's in the interpretation and intent. your I and I, is not the same as Jesus.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> How do the two statements differ in meaning?
> 
> "The poor will always be with us." or " For ye have the poor with you always"


Who the heck cares? Most people recognize the meaning of the entire story. You're hopeless.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> Hi D, no I am not new. I was suffering fro PTSD from some of the people on this chat and had to take a long hiatus from the insanity. i am now saner, not quite my old self, but I thought I would wade into the muck again. And it is sure knee deep as usual.


I see. Glad you're better and back to enrich the conversation.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> I think rocky was being facetious. At least that's how I took it.


Facetiousness is not easily understood in writing. i am guilty of being facetious. I will try to make my ideas clearer.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> How about wisely using the money they already have? If the schools have local control instead of the Feds. Look at the money that could be saved by not having to jump through hoops to get that Fed money that people seem to think they need to operate.


Money has been severely cut in education all over this country. The last time I taught, I spent $500 of my own money in the first week for supplies. That is not conducive to teaching or learning. We need more technology in the classroom, that costs lots of money. The Feds always gave money for education until Nixon cut the supply and education hasn't been the same since. isn't education important to you?
These children are the future of our county and we rank 36th in the world.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> Money has been severely cut in education all over this country. The last time I taught, I spent $500 of my own money in the first week for supplies. That is not conducive to teaching or learning. We need more technology in the classroom, that costs lots of money. The Feds always gave money for education until Nixon cut the supply and education hasn't been the same since. isn't education important to you?
> These children are the future of our county and we rank 36th in the world.


I hate to think how Arizona ranks - we are 48th in the country, near the bottom of that 36th.

Shameful. And all thanks to the republicans in our state legislature.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Give a man a fish he eats for a day. Teach a man to fish and he eats forever.
> 
> How long would you support your non-working poor kid?
> 
> Do you think it helps kids to give them everything they need or want?


Most conservatives do a real good job of allowing themselves to believe poor people get what they deserve and athey are all the same. We have heard it all before and just expect you to repeat the same talking points, so carry on. The only kids I have ever heard about that get everything they want are kids of the very wealthy like Ethan Couch of Texas who killed 4 people and only got rehab and no jail time. But I'll bet that is not what you were thinking about, is it.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

NJG said:


> Most conservatives do a real good job of allowing themselves to believe poor people get what they deserve and athey are all the same. We have heard it all before and just expect you to repeat the same talking points, so carry on. The only kids I have ever heard about that get everything they want are kids of the very wealthy like Ethan Couch of Texas who killed 4 people and only got rehab and no jail time. But I'll bet that is not what you were thinking about, is it.


Excellent point.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Who cares? The Waltons who were mentioned in regard to trickle down were certainly not the hill folk you insist on blathering about. One of you back there, said how wonderful the Walton family is because they built this empire that employs all these people who are paid and go out and spend money at places where more people can be employed. If anyone who works as a clerk or custodian or warehouse personnel can purchase things to keep other businesses afloat must be robbing banks on the side. Most Walmart jobs are part-time, minimum wage. These employees have all they can do to pay the heat and the rent.


And many of them need food stamps to survive. Isn't that a tribute to the WalMart Waltons?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Why are you quoting the actual quote, when Joey apparently has a totally different agenda for it? You messed up her whole point. Nothing like an atheist to point out a persons lack of knowledge of the bible or an erroneous interpretation. Way to go!


:~)!


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I was thinking they may have resorted to dumpster diving.


SAMkewel said:


> And many of them need food stamps to survive. Isn't that a tribute to the WalMart Waltons?


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

Don't forget some walmarts had the audacity to collect food for their own employees. They should be ashamed!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Samkewel wrote:
> 
> ""I must say, you have far more patience with those who will not hear than I do. As I said in a prior post, my family was conservative since the beginning of time, practically, with one or two exceptions besides me. As a four-year-old, I remember my mother's response to a public announcement of the death of FDR as we were walking on the streets of one of Michigan's larger cities. She said, rather loudly, "Good, I'm glad he's dead." I asked why she would say such a thing about anyone, and she replied that he was a horrible man. I asked what he had done that was horrible. She had no answer. I was appalled. That continued throughout my childhood and I realized she was simply parroting what my paternal grandparents said with no real understanding of the issues or the reality or lack thereof of what she was saying. I gradually came to realize that the entire family was that way except for an uncle on my mother's side who was known, as a United Methodist minister, as a "screaming liberal" because he followed the teachings of Christ rather than the rantings of the Old Testament, the worship of money, or the holier-than-thou mentality. While I am no longer religious, he gave me a glimmer of hope for humanity and demonstrated a better way of living than did the rest of the family. I was and am, of course, the black sheep in their eyes, but I'm comfortable with that :~). While the majority of my family's lives were filled with unspeakable secrets and closets full of skeletons, mine is an open book. If anyone wants to attack me for that, more power to them. """"""
> 
> ...


Then we have walked similar roads, have we not? And still do. It took me a long time to become at peace with myself, but it has been well worth the journey. All we can do is all we can do :~). I wish you well on your journey.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> Hi D, no I am not new. I was suffering fro PTSD from some of the people on this chat and had to take a long hiatus from the insanity. i am now saner, not quite my old self, but I thought I would wade into the muck again. And it is sure knee deep as usual.


I'm glad you're back.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Hi D, no I am not new. I was suffering fro PTSD from some of the people on this chat and had to take a long hiatus from the insanity. i am now saner, not quite my old self, but I thought I would wade into the muck again. And it is sure knee deep as usual.


I understand how it's possible to develop PTSD from participating in some of the topics that arise here. I take shorter breaks more often. I'm also happy to see you here.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> I was thinking they may have resorted to dumpster diving.


That's also possible. I used to be a food stamp, ADC, Medicaid worker for the state. It's mind boggling how little some folks can survive on. I wish all conservatives had to do that job for a living for at least six months; they'd be amazed at all the malarkey they've heard about how easy the poor have it until the actual facts slap them in the face on a daily basis.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Then we have walked similar roads, have we not? And still do. It took me a long time to become at peace with myself, but it has been well worth the journey. All we can do is all we can do :~). I wish you well on your journey.


I am not involved with my famly. I have just tried to show a different attitude to my own family and treat them that they must care for others and be kind and live by the Golden rule. they are doing very well. Yes, we have much in common. I wonder how many others come from that hypocracy and turn away from it when they get old enough to make choices.

I have no patience with it. That is why I post on these threads even though I am a canadian, not an American.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> That's also possible. I used to be a food stamp, ADC, Medicaid worker for the state. It's mind boggling how little some folks can survive on. I wish all conservatives had to do that job for a living for at least six months; they'd be amazed at all the malarkey they've heard about how easy the poor have it until the actual facts slap them in the face on a daily basis.


Pity the poor applicants if they did.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Seems the only debate you got is a mutual admiration society of libs talking to themselves. LOL


Let's change that: :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Didn't somebody try this back in the 60's? Ya know all for one; one for all. I think they called them communes. I wonder how that worked out. Oh wait, it didn't. LOL


 :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Let's change that: :-D


We already did on Nov 4th. LOL Talk is cheap. Actions speak louder than words. We went to the polls and told America what it needs.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

knovice knitter said:


> Just for the heck of it, look up The American Presidency Project. There is a list of all the presidents beginning with Washington and the number of years in office and the number of executive orders for each. Obama has to have 98 more just to catch up to George W. Bush. Although FDR had the most...he had 12.12 years in office...but cousin Teddy had a lot (Rep), Eisenhower and Reagan cranked it up too. Clinton was up there. Obama had only 47 so far this term. My point is, Obama is puny with the pen if you compare him with others on both sides. So don't throw stones if you continue to inhabit that glass house (must be frosted glass...visibility is impaired.


Uh, who said anything about the number of Obama's Executive Orders? I didn't.

There is no comparison in the type of EO Obama has pressed upon the Nation as compared to any other President. The President's job is to execute laws, not make them or change what the Congress has already done. Apparently, you don't know about the type of illegal and unconstitutional EOs Obama has processed.

Look up one of his proposed latest, about totalitarianism; control over every aspect of you, the financial system, the economy, etc. Or his plan for one on amnesty he is threatening us with presently.

Perhaps you should raise the shades in your house and expose yourself to the truth and the light.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

President Obama named Loretta Lynch as his nominee for Attorney General. She is a US attorney in Brooklyn, first appointed by President Clinton in 1999. She was approved twice by the senate in the past with no problem at all. 

A notable case she handled was the 1997 sexual assault of Haitian immigrant Abner Louima by New York police. One of the officers in that case received 30 yrs in prison. 

Her office also just indicted Republican Congressman Michael Grimm in April on 20 counts for fraud, federal tax evasion and perjury. He just won re-election to the US house from New York. He is also the one who threatened to throw a reporter off a balcony. Yes he was indicted on 20 charges and still elected. Lovely republican isn't he? Her office helped investigate Citigroup Inc because of mortgage securities the bank sold. The bank entered into a 7 billion settlement. 

It will be interesting to see how the republicans handle this, even though they approved her twice before with no problem. Will the Michael Grimm thing give them a problem this time. Hard to tell.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Well now, what have you read about Michael Brown's actions that I haven't? I'm pretty certain I've read everything available and I still don't see where he deserved to be killed without due process for anything he did, even if he was green and had pointy teeth.


Wow, guess the mainstream missed the news of the true eyewitnesses and the coroners report. I am not here to spoon feed anyone the facts of a case. The only people who jumped to conclusions on the Michael Brown case were the minorities who rioted because they didn't know the facts. And the facts weren't relevant to them or to liberals.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> Ah, there you go, muddying the waters with the truth again :~). According to the conservatives, President Obama has done this a thousand times more than all conservative presidents put together. Sounds a bit like a recurring theme, doesn't it? As a group, they don't seem to be into checking facts in any area of life, including the scientific and religious areas, let alone the political.


What Conservatives? I've not ever heard Conservatives collectively or individually claim Obama has done as you claim.

Sounds like a Dem talking point to me. Where are the facts to support your statement?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

knovice knitter said:


> Yes, she was calling me a name caller and a lier. I made reference to fools because the conservatives have been fooled. I am sorry that she thought she was an idiot when I simply meant she and the others have been misinformed.


If you directed this to me, don't worry your little head. I never thought I am an idiot. I also know I'm not misinformed in what I wrote in my post to which you are referring.

For the record: I didn't call you a liar or 'lier' either.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

CarolfromTX said:


> Nanny nanny boo boo, we won and you lost. Elections have consequences. Get over it.


I see Red!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> Obama has issued the least amount of Executive Orders since since G Bush.


So?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> The number of executive orders is of little importance. The only thing that matters is what each does to the country. An order like October is Breast Cancer month is nothing in comparison to the Dream Act. The dream act is illegal and has a very negative effect on our country.


 :thumbup: The Libs are counting the quantity rather than considering the quality, purpose and the legality of Obama's EOs. :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> We already did on Nov 4th. LOL Talk is cheap. Actions speak louder than words. We went to the polls and told America what it needs.


Agreed. Now it is up to the new Congress to do their jobs and represent the people who gave them their jobs.

Hope springs eternal, doesn't it?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Wow, guess the mainstream missed the news of the true eyewitnesses and the coroners report. I am not here to spoon feed anyone the facts of a case. The only people who jumped to conclusions on the Michael Brown case were the minorities who rioted because they didn't know the facts. And the facts weren't relevant to them or to liberals.


Almost. The Libs here also jumped to the same conclusions, tried and convicted the police officer immediately without regard to any evidence known or presented.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

I again have to stick my two cents in here. In fact, this is the stupidest topic to be discussing. Everyone is calling each other liar, stupid, idiotic, etc. Will everyone please be quiet.
No one will ever see someone else's point and no one will ever change anyone else's point of view. Can we all just be quiet. 
Aren't we supposed to be THE UNITED STATES not the DIVIDED STATES?
Quit the arguing and get on with your knitting.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Dori Sage said:


> I again have to stick my two cents in here. In fact, this is the stupidest topic to be discussing. Everyone is calling each other liar, stupid, idiotic, etc. Will everyone please be quiet.
> No one will ever see someone else's point and no one will ever change anyone else's point of view. Can we all just be quiet.
> Aren't we supposed to be THE UNITED STATES not the DIVIDED STATES?
> Quit the arguing and get on with your knitting.


I'd like to point out that Kathy started this thread so like minded folks could celebrate together their happiness as what she believed to be a victory from the election results.

No one can control who posts or their words. If you are not happy with the conversation you could simply unwatch the topic.

I'm not being ugly, just truthful.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

i am so happy for the gop to be in.
its honestly been like a freak show for years.
i felt lighter in heart and spirit once this happened.thank u Jesus!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Wow, guess the mainstream missed the news of the true eyewitnesses and the coroners report. I am not here to spoon feed anyone the facts of a case. The only people who jumped to conclusions on the Michael Brown case were the minorities who rioted because they didn't know the facts. And the facts weren't relevant to them or to liberals.


If you want to call them riots you can, but if the minorities had not protested, the case would never have gone to the grand jury. The same thing had to happen with Trayvon Martin. If there had been no protest his parents would have never had their day in court even though it didn't turn out the way they wanted, they got their day in court. They are entitled to that, the same as Michael Browns parents.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I was in the public school system for more than 20 years. When I started teaching. The school provided, textbooks, chalk, and paper. I did provide the rest. I *do* know how much money is wasted in the public school system. Throwing money at the problem solves nothing. First thing, get rid of common core and the stupid tests. (tests do not measure how much a child knows or has learned. They measure how good the child is at taking the test). and Federal involvement. The type of classes needed in the ranch land of Wyoming will not be useful in New York City, or the other way around. The state or local control know what is needed in their area and what is totally wasteful.
> 
> A child in Wyoming may need to know metes and bounds, and the child in New York only addresses.


That might be true if that child in Wyoming stays in Wyoming. If he doesn't then you are doing him a disservice. I can't believe that kind of crap would be said by a teacher. I worked with a teachers wife once and she said her husband had low income kids in his class that were a "lost cause." She said he didn't pay much attention to them as they weren't important anyway. If I had not heard that myself, I would never believe a teacher actually believed that. I did however pass that information on to a school board member.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

raedean said:


> i am so happy for the gop to be in.
> its honestly been like a freak show for years.
> i felt lighter in heart and spirit once this happened.thank u Jesus!


They won 7 seats, that's all. They do have control of both houses, but there is still a Democratic president in the White House, who can apply his Executive Orders and Vetoes when needed. And as much as people bitch about it, it is his right as President of the United States to use them.
I for one am not happy with the caliber of some of these new repubs.
One who has been indicted on several counts of fraud and tax evasion just got re-elected in New York. Republican Rep Michael Grimm. The same one who threatened to throw a reporter over a balcony. He may lose his seat soon. Why people vote scum like that into office is beyond me.
You can read all about it on Fox.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> They won 7 seats, that's all. They do have control of both houses, but there is still a Democratic president in the White House, who can apply his Executive Orders and Vetoes when needed. And as much as people bitch about it, it is his right as President of the United States to use them.
> I for one am not happy with the caliber of some of these new repubs.
> One who has been indicted on several counts of fraud and tax evasion just got re-elected in New York. Republican Rep Michael Grimm. The same one who threatened to throw a reporter over a balcony. He may lose his seat soon. Why people vote scum like that into office is beyond me.
> You can read all about it on Fox.


Indicted is not convicted. Innocent until proven guilty.

As for the president using executive powers and the veto then we'll see who really is the obstructionist right quick won't we.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'd like to point out that Kathy started this thread so like minded folks could celebrate together their happiness as what she believed to be a victory from the election results.
> 
> No one can control who posts or their words. If you are not happy with the conversation you could simply unwatch the topic.
> 
> I'm not being ugly, just truthful.


My reasons for starting this thread remains the same. I read the comments with some humor and am still happy about the results on Tuesday. Posters are free to post what they want and it makes no difference to me. I actually enjoy some of the ridiculous statements. Keep them coming, as it is rather enjoyable to read with my morning tea.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

NJG said:


> That might be true if that child in Wyoming stays in Wyoming. If he doesn't then you are doing him a disservice. I can't believe that kind of crap would be said by a teacher. I worked with a teachers wife once and she said her husband had low income kids in his class that were a "lost cause." She said he didn't pay much attention to them as they weren't important anyway. If I had not heard that myself, I would never believe a teacher actually believed that. I did however pass that information on to a school board member.





> I was in the public school system for more than 20 years. When I started teaching. The school provided, textbooks, chalk, and paper. I did provide the rest. I do know how much money is wasted in the public school system. Throwing money at the problem solves nothing. First thing, get rid of common core and the stupid tests. (tests do not measure how much a child knows or has learned. They measure how good the child is at taking the test). and Federal involvement. The type of classes needed in the ranch land of Wyoming will not be useful in New York City, or the other way around. The state or local control know what is needed in their area and what is totally wasteful.
> 
> A child in Wyoming may need to know metes and bounds, and the child in New York only addresses.


What she says is not even true in Wyoming. We live in 2014 and the schoolchildren of today need to know about technology and science and math. They need to know how to know how to use computers and how to think critically. If Joey truly believes what she says about education being the path to success, those children will never succeed at a decent university unless they have the foundation needed.

Joey also seems to think tests have no value. The idea of testing did not originate with Common Core. I wonder how, as a teacher, Joey evaluated students' progress, if not by testing. Divination, perhaps?

She also may know how much money was wasted in HER school, but to extrapolate that to all public schools is pretty bold and probably not accurate.

Finally, I certainly hope Joey was a math teacher. Can you imagine being a student in her class if you did not regurgitate PRECISELY the right answer? I also wonder how often Jesus and god came up in her classroom.


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

He was recorded threatening to throw the reporter off the balcony!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Katsch said:


> My reasons for starting this thread remains the same. I read the comments with some humor and am still happy about the results on Tuesday. Posters are free to post what they want and it makes no difference to me. I actually enjoy some of the ridiculous statements. Keep them coming, as it is rather enjoyable to read with my morning tea.


I agree. Good Morning Kathy. Bottoms up with you (and I don't even drink hot tea!) :-D I laugh a lot when reading too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Indicted is not convicted. Innocent until proven guilty.
> 
> As for the president using executive powers and the veto then we'll see who really is the obstructionist right quick won't we.


RIGHT!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> RIGHT!


We'll see. Obama has no vested interest ( if he ever did) in what happens in the next 2 years. He can't run in 2016. And, IMHO, he's really not that fond of HC.

It would be truly ironic if HC asked him not to campaign with/for her.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> They won 7 seats, that's all. They do have control of both houses, but there is still a Democratic president in the White House, who can apply his Executive Orders and Vetoes when needed. And as much as people bitch about it, it is his right as President of the United States to use them.
> I for one am not happy with the caliber of some of these new repubs.
> One who has been indicted on several counts of fraud and tax evasion just got re-elected in New York. Republican Rep Michael Grimm. The same one who threatened to throw a reporter over a balcony. He may lose his seat soon. Why people vote scum like that into office is beyond me.
> You can read all about it on Fox.


Yes, Grimm is quite a character, and his last name is certainly apt. Here's a transcript of that amazing dialogue:

"What?" Scotto [NY1 reporter] responded. "I just wanted to ask you..."

Grimm: "Let me be clear to you, you ever do that to me again I'll throw you off this f-----g balcony."

Scotto: "Why? I just wanted to ask you..."

[[cross talk]]

Grimm: "If you ever do that to me again..."

Scotto: "Why? Why? Its a valid question."

[[cross talk]]

Grimm: "No, no, you're not man enough, you're not man enough. I'll break you in half. Like a boy."

Well, he did apologize.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Winding Road:

I just remembered the Democratic Mayor of LA who was both indicted and convicted of 20 of the 21 charges against him!

C. Ray Nagin is now in prison serving his sentence.

Remember him? How come the Libs don't? :-D


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Winding Road:
> 
> I just remembered the Democratic Mayor of LA who was both indicted and convicted of 20 of the 21 charges against him!
> 
> ...


It's a matter of convenience. I guess they forgot WC also.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> We'll see. Obama has no vested interest ( if he ever did) in what happens in the next 2 years. He can't run in 2016. And, IMHO, he's really not that fond of HC.
> 
> It would be truly ironic if HC asked him not to campaign with/for her.


My opinion - the Clintons and Obama hate each other. Yet they both have been known to use each other when it suits them.

Barf...


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Winding Road:
> 
> I just remembered the Democratic Mayor of LA who was both indicted and convicted of 20 of the 21 charges against him!
> 
> ...


You might not want to mention Nagan.. What with their prolific race card argument. Of course you can mention Mia, and that's ok.

And here's some Republican winners.

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/firsts-2014-midterm-elections-article-1.1999887


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Winding Road:
> 
> I just remembered the Democratic Mayor of LA who was both indicted and convicted of 20 of the 21 charges against him!
> 
> ...


How dare you bring up Nagin! Don't you know that All Katrina is All Bush? Are you a racist?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Obama has issued the least amount of Executive Orders since since G Bush.


Of course he has...he's the ONLY executive SINCE Bush!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> RIGHT!


I am enjoying reading your conversation with Winding road - are you twins?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I am enjoying reading your conversation with Winding road - are you twins?


Try it you might like it also.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> You might not want to mention Nagan.. What with their prolific race card argument. Of course you can mention Mia, and that's ok.
> 
> And here's some Republican winners.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/firsts-2014-midterm-elections-article-1.1999887


Oh, I know. Plus it is only seven seats in the Senate SO FAR and a super majority I think in the House. Nothing major happened on Tuesday when the Dems were complaining about having to pay for their birth control. Hey, 'that girl' lost too! Ooops!

Is that what they mean when they cry "war on woman?"

Maybe Mia, Joni, Nicki, Maura, Shelley, etc., can tell them how to win.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> How dare you bring up Nagin! Don't you know that All Katrina is All Bush? Are you a racist?


Hi Gerslay. Don't try to start something here. We're celebrating our victory of a complete sweep! AGAIN.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, I know. Plus it is only seven seats in the Senate SO FAR and a super majority I think in the House. Nothing major happened on Tuesday when the Dems were complaining about having to pay for their birth control. Hey, 'that girl' lost too! Ooops!
> 
> Is that what they mean when they cry "war on woman?"
> 
> Maybe Mia, Joni, Nicki, Maura, Shelley, etc., can tell them how to win.


Wouldn't it be a hoot if we elected a black republican woman president in 2016. LOL They wouldn't know how to act. LOL

And when they complained about her we could turn the "card" over.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Gerslay. Don't try to start something here. We're celebrating our victory for a complete sweep!


I think she's ribbing someone else. KWIM.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I am talking about the federal mandates in testing. And federal mandates in Common Core that need to be removed. These are a big part in wasteful spending. Core subjects are always needed, and classroom testing is required. But with Common Core, teachers are teaching to the test. If a student has a photographic mind, they will score great, but what will they do in the actual world.
> 
> An example, in 1987, when computers were just coming into the classroom, a student who was doing poorly in class, was the one who took over the computer to explain to the rest of the class how formulas could be programmed, and problems solved. A pen and paper test did not measure his knowledge.


The Fed Govt has been increasing and forever increasing funding to schools, and the students perform more and more poorly.

Money isn't the problem. Common Core needs to be trashed. Teachers who succeed should be rewarded and have merit-based compensation. Unions need to be abolished or have less authority. It isn't any wonder why parents fight for Charter Schools and take control with home schooling.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Of course he has...he's the ONLY executive SINCE Bush!


 :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Try it you might like it also.


She cannot converse, only insult and complain about everyone not her. Well, she does like some of the Libs.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She cannot converse, only insult and complain about everyone not her. Well, she does like some of the Libs.


Plus she's a Canadian. Do you get in the Canadians face about their politics? Well, I did once to prove a point. They got all huffy; imagine that.......


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Wouldn't it be a hoot if we elected a black republican woman president in 2016. LOL They wouldn't know how to act. LOL
> 
> And when they complained about her we could turn the "card" over.


.... turn the 'card' over! :XD:

Will Condi Rice do?


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

If the Republicans come to the table with plans to repeal the Affordable Care Act, which they are threatening to do, would you consider that President Obama is being obstructionist if he vetoes it? I would consider it as him standing up for what he believes in and not giving in to the bullies who don't want everyone in this country to have a decent health care plan. It is not being obstructionist to fight for what you believe is best for the country.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I think she's ribbing someone else. KWIM.


KWYM.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

gwennieh68 said:


> If the Republicans come to the table with plans to repeal the Affordable Care Act, which they are threatening to do, would you consider that President Obama is being obstructionist if he vetoes it? I would consider it as him standing up for what he believes in and not giving in to the bullies who don't want everyone in this country to have a decent health care plan. It is not being obstructionist to fight for what you believe is best for the country.


20% of a million dollars is still a lot of money. The "act" is coming up in the Supreme Court shortly. We'll see. What one man believes is another man's trash. He also believes we should change the constitution. Are you in favor of that too?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Plus she's a Canadian. Do you get in the Canadians face about their politics? Well, I did once to prove a point. They got all huffy; imagine that.......


Never. I've meet a most wonderful Canadian in person who I 'met' on KP. I recently vacationed in Western Canadian and Vancouver Island and purposefully arranged to meet and spend time with my Canadian friend for a couple of days.

She knows enough not to give her opinion on US politics, and her KP friends and I know enough and have the brains to stay out of Canadian politics. We learn from and question each other, but don't voice our opinions and fight over them.

Some people don't know any better.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Plus she's a Canadian. Do you get in the Canadians face about their politics? Well, I did once to prove a point. They got all huffy; imagine that.......


Sorry, I'm not responding in a conversational way, I'm baking a Cracked Out Quiche, keep checking on it, and now about ready to eat!

Talk later ...


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sorry, I'm not responding in a conversational way, I'm baking a Cracked Out Quiche, keep checking on it, and now about ready to eat!
> 
> Talk later ...


I'll be right over...LOL


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am enjoying reading your conversation with Winding road - are you twins?


The conjoined type, perhaps--one body, two heads.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> The conjoined type, perhaps--one body, two heads.


Two bodies, one head, no brain.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Two bodies, one head, no brain.


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Two bodies, one head, no brain.


I've been looking for a way to describe you. Thanks for helping me.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> The conjoined type, perhaps--one body, two heads.


They say "two heads are better that one"...


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I think she's ribbing someone else. KWIM.


KWIM nudge nudge wink wink!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sorry, I'm not responding in a conversational way, I'm baking a Cracked Out Quiche, keep checking on it, and now about ready to eat!
> 
> Talk later ...


What is a Cracked Out Quiche?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I'll be right over...LOL


Come on ... it was delish and plenty dare I say 'left'.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Come on ... it was delish and plenty dare I say 'left'.


Remnants are always left overs... LOL


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

gwennieh68 said:


> If the Republicans come to the table with plans to repeal the Affordable Care Act, which they are threatening to do, would you consider that President Obama is being obstructionist if he vetoes it? I would consider it as him standing up for what he believes in and not giving in to the bullies who don't want everyone in this country to have a decent health care plan. It is not being obstructionist to fight for what you believe is best for the country.


Do you say the same of the GOP who truly believe it is in the best interest of the country to stop Obama?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> KWIM nudge nudge wink wink!


Aren't you glad some one or two us get it. LOL


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> What is a Cracked Out Quiche?


Made with Ranch Dressing. I follow a Southern Lady who loves Ranch Dressing and calls it 'Crack.'

Hence, her named "Cracked Out Quiche."

Has bacon, cheddar and swiss, maple syrup, eggs, cream and Crack.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Remnants are always left overs... LOL


short and cheap too


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Made with Ranch Dressing. I follow a Southern Lady who loves Ranch Dressing and calls it 'Crack.'
> 
> Hence, her named "Cracked Out Quiche."
> 
> Has bacon, cheddar and swiss, maple syrup, eggs, cream and Crack.


Listen I haven't had breakfast yet and drooling on my computer will put me out of commission. LOL Sounds fantastic.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Aren't you glad some one or two us get it. LOL


or three? We are three at the moment.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Listen I haven't had breakfast yet and drooling on my computer will put me out of commission. LOL Sounds fantastic.


Sorry - shall I PM you the recipe? I'd be happy to.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> or three? We are three at the moment.


3 whole people. Wow Who woulda thunk it. LOL But remember we are 3 RIGHT people.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sorry - shall I PM you the recipe? I'd be happy to.


Does it require a crust. I can't make crust any better than I can make biscuits. LOL Please send or post in recipe and I'll check there. Either way.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> 3 whole people. Wow Who woulda thunk it. LOL But remember we are 3 RIGHT people.


Well, there's that, too, but who's counting. A simple majority suits me fine.

Gerslay, we need the "right" arrow.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Gerslay. Don't try to start something here. We're celebrating our victory of a complete sweep! AGAIN.


And what a trouncing it was! They'd like to say that the spread was insignificant but it was in less than 9% of the races that the spread was single digits. That means....do the math now...that in 91% of the races the spread between the WINNERS and the LOOOOOSERS was in the double digits. Very significant indeed!

Carry on!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> or three? We are three at the moment.


Woo Hoo...count me in!

...and I want the recipe too!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Does it require a crust. I can't make crust any better than I can make biscuits. LOL Please send or post in recipe and I'll check there. Either way.


I use a Pillsbury crust, premade, from a box. Spray the dish, unroll the crust, place it and bake with filling. Easy peasy.

I'll PM you as soon as I type it up.

I think you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, there's that, too, but who's counting. A simple majority suits me fine.
> 
> Gerslay, we need the "right" arrow.


Your wish is my command, my exalted leader!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Made with Ranch Dressing. I follow a Southern Lady who loves Ranch Dressing and calls it 'Crack.'
> 
> Hence, her named "Cracked Out Quiche."
> 
> Has bacon, cheddar and swiss, maple syrup, eggs, cream and Crack.


Real maple syrup? Not that plastic stuff right?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> And what a trouncing it was! They'd like to say that the spread was insignificant but it was in less than 9% of the races that the spread was single digits. That means....do the math now...that in 91% of the races the spread between the WINNERS and the LOOOOOSERS was in the double digits. Very significant indeed!
> 
> Carry on!


Everybody dance now! A trouncing - describes the results so well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Woo Hoo...count me in!
> 
> ...and I want the recipe too!


You always are there with your hands out. Are you sure you're not a Dem/Lib?

Of course, I'll send to you.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You always are there with your hands out. Are you sure you're not a Lib?


I take back the exalted leader bit!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Everybody dance now! A trouncing - describes the results so well.


And the RIGHT would like to see another sweep in 2016 so they are gonna push the next 2 years and then with more RIGHT congress men/women, then Onward and Upward. Oh the horrors of it all.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I take back the exalted leader bit!


Good, I wasn't very good in the position anyway.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> And the RIGHT would like to see another sweep in 2016 so they are gonna push the next 2 years and then with more RIGHT congress men/women, then Onward and Upward. Oh the horrors of it all.


The Horror!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> And the RIGHT would like to see another sweep in 2016 so they are gonna push the next 2 years and then with more RIGHT congress men/women, then Onward and Upward. Oh the horrors of it all.


Not sure I can take the excitement.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

looking to see if I've already typed the recipe ...

Found I had - sent to you WR and G.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> The Horror!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Not sure I can take the excitement.


Try.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> looking to see if I've already typed the recipe ...
> 
> Found I had - sent to you WR and G.


Got it.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Are you on crack? I logged off for that! :-D


Not yet I'm not...that's a big grocery list!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Got it.


Ditto


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Got to do a quick bit of work. Be back in 15. Nice chatting with your loverly ladies.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> The Horror!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Change of plans, back for some more intelligent conversation.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Your wish is my command, my exalted leader!


Finally! Someone who listens to me. Thanks, G.

Love that image ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Try.


Who do you see the Dems running in primaries?

All I hear is Hillbillary and Faux Cherokee Warren.

Is that all they've got?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Who do you see the Dems running in primaries?
> 
> All I hear is Hillbillary and Faux Cherokee Warren.
> 
> Is that all they've got?


Well which way is Christie leaning these days?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Got it.


Good.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Well which way is Christie leaning these days?


Leaning forward over his plate!

(sorry about that)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Not yet I'm not...that's a big grocery list!


Seriously? Other than the crusts, I usually have everything else. You don't?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Leaning forward over his plate!
> 
> (sorry about that)


But but but he had his stomach altered. Or maybe not.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Ditto


I think I've got it too. :-D

How do we shake it off?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Seriously? Other than the crusts, I usually have everything else. You don't?


No cream, no swiss cheese at the moment. I only have bacon bits...they're the real thing though, will they work?

The crusts we'll do from scratch. DH is making one as we speak for his FAMOUS APPLE PIE!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> But but but he had his stomach altered. Or maybe not.


I think so, he's actually looking a whole lot lighter.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I'm at a loss for words. PIMP......


Don't call her that, I like Gerslay! Liked you too, until you tried to replicate Chris Matthews.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I think so, he's actually looking a whole lot lighter.


Between his ears?????


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't call her that, I like Gerslay! Liked you too, until you tried to replicate Chris Matthews.


What???? PIMP???


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Well which way is Christie leaning these days?


Seems lighter weight, not sure he'll make it to the top and certainly he won't go Dem, will he?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> But but but he had his stomach altered. Or maybe not.


think he did

but my ? was who on the Dem side?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> No cream, no swiss cheese at the moment. I only have bacon bits...they're the real thing though, will they work?
> 
> The crusts we'll do from scratch. DH is making one as we speak for his FAMOUS APPLE PIE!


Don't leave anything out. I would go for 1/2 lb real bacon. We like the apple smoked, but any would do. Better leave the bits to the salads.

I'm coming over - apple pie is my fav.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> think he did
> 
> but my ? was who on the Dem side?


And my reply was which way is he leaning. When he needed something he leaned pretty hard up OB's arse. Think Hurricane Sandy.

Here's a fun stat.
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2014/11/07/chris-christies-4-obstacles-to-the-white-house/18633983/

I'm sure the Libs have another community organizer. somewhere. That's who I'd run.. LOL


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> What???? PIMP???


Yes, you PIMPING. Leave that to Matthews, keep your legs dry.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Later ladies...the sun is shining and the yardwork beckons!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, you PIMPING. Leave that to Matthews, keep your legs dry.


Depends my darling. Downstairs toilet is OOC. Oh wait that will bring them back. eheheheheh.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> And my reply was which way is he leaning. When he needed something he leaned pretty hard up OB's arse. Think Hurricane Sandy.
> 
> Here's a fun stat.
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2014/11/07/chris-christies-4-obstacles-to-the-white-house/18633983/
> ...


I know. Yet, he's a registered Republ, isn't he? If him flipping is the only chance the Dems got, they should stay home and count their cash holdings.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> And my reply was which way is he leaning. When he needed something he leaned pretty hard up OB's arse. Think Hurricane Sandy.
> 
> Here's a fun stat.
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2014/11/07/chris-christies-4-obstacles-to-the-white-house/18633983/
> ...


Very .... interesting. I'd like to see the stats on all the states where the Obamas and the Clintons campaigned and L - O - S - T. That would be pretty much ALL of them, correct? Tee hee, maybe the Community Organizer was disorganized.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I know. Yet, he's a registered Republ, isn't he? If him flipping is the only chance the Dems got, they should stay home and count their cash holdings.


Haven't you figured it out yet? They swing with the wind.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Later ladies...the sun is shining and the yardwork beckons!


Me too, or am I three?

Nice to meet you Winding Road.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Very .... interesting. I'd like to see the stats on all the states where the Obamas and the Clintons campaigned and L - O - S - T. That would be pretty much ALL of them, correct? Tee hee, maybe the Community Organizer was disorganized.


Well Shaheen won in NH but only because she shunned OB.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Depends my darling. Downstairs toilet is OOC. Oh wait that will bring them back. eheheheheh.


Depends? :XD: You're crazy, but luv ya. Later...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Well Shaheen won in NH but only because she shunned OB.


Saw that, but oh, so close. Brown certainly gave her a run for her money. I don't know what those in NH were thinking; they weren't.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Me too, or am I three?
> 
> Nice to meet you Winding Road.


You are gonna leave me here to fend for myself. What kind of friend is that? LOL


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> You are gonna leave me here to fend for myself. What kind of friend is that? LOL


A supportive one - you can handle 'them.' I have faith in you!

Catch you later.

V for Victory!


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Oops, misspelled liar. I also noted another mistake in my quote...perhaps you thought "I was calling you" an idiot...not that you thought you were an idiot. I said you were fooled. Although my head is tiny, yours is very big and you would never consider yourself misinformed. Sorry for the mishap. and for the record you did call me a liar. 
" As usual, when a Dem or Lib has no argument, you resort to name calling and lies." Kinda' funny since you say I've resorted to name calling and then you call me a name


knitpresentgifts said:


> If you directed this to me, don't worry your little head. I never thought I am an idiot. I also know I'm not misinformed in what I wrote in my post to which you are referring.
> 
> For the record: I didn't call you a liar or 'lier' either.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

"I've meet"? Just thought I'd point out we all make typos. In case you didn't notice, we are a global community. Even though recent decades of bullish behavior, prudish ideals and unqualified politicians has diminished our world leadership, what happens here still effects other countries of the world, especially our next door neighbors. I think it is admirable that Designer1234 takes an active interest in things other than herself. She is a brilliant, curious person with many talents, wonderful heart and continues to learn every day.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Never. I've meet a most wonderful Canadian in person who I 'met' on KP. I recently vacationed in Western Canadian and Vancouver Island and purposefully arranged to meet and spend time with my Canadian friend for a couple of days.
> 
> She knows enough not to give her opinion on US politics, and her KP friends and I know enough and have the brains to stay out of Canadian politics. We learn from and question each other, but don't voice our opinions and fight over them.
> 
> Some people don't know any better.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knovice knitter said:


> "I've meet"? Just thought I'd point out we all make typos. In case you didn't notice, we are a global community. Even though recent decades of bullish behavior, prudish ideals and unqualified politicians has diminished our world leadership, what happens here still effects other countries of the world, especially our next door neighbors. I think it is admirable that Designer1234 takes an active interest in things other than herself. She is a brilliant, curious person with many talents, wonderful heart and continues to learn every day.


You call it active interest. That's not what it is. Imperialism lives I see.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Pity the poor applicants if they did.


Sadly, there's also some truth in that, but in Michigan while I was working with those programs, supervisors were well trained to tilt things slightly toward the client whenever possible. It saved a lot of administrative hearings requested by clients--time consuming but necessary in many cases. And yes, in spite of civil service, I did see some caseworkers fired for what I considered client abuse. And workers were covered by labor unions at that point in time (I shudder at the new right to work laws).


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I understand how it's possible to develop PTSD from participating in some of the topics that arise here. I take shorter breaks more often. I'm also happy to see you here.


Thank you so much. I do hope that someday people here will actually discuss an issue using critical thinking not personal perceptions. However, in my heart I know it won't happen.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> We already did on Nov 4th. LOL Talk is cheap. Actions speak louder than words. We went to the polls and told America what it needs.


Not really, only about 17 percent of the American people did.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> Not really, only about 17 percent of the American people did.


yeah the RIGHT Americans. Ain't that great.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So?


And your point is? "So"


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> And your point is? "So"


I have to have a point? Did you?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> We already did on Nov 4th. LOL Talk is cheap. Actions speak louder than words. We went to the polls and told America what it needs.


As I said earlier, President Obama is still the president. Ya'll seem to be overlooking that rather critical fact. I will grant that people went to the polls looking for change, but there wasn't any positive choice available, just the other party, so I'm not sure what it is you're crowing about. I think your expectations are unrealistic. You still have a congress that is in a multiple-year habit of doing nothing except boo-hooing, and you really don't know that they're capable of anything else..... I'd wait awhile before I started crowing about how wonderful things are going to be. Time enough to crow if anything at all improves. All you have at the moment is speculation and wishful thinking. That damned reality keeps poking its head up, eh? So, we'll see. Based on the recent histories of Republican leadership, I'm going to head for cover and see what positive changes, if any, develop.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

raedean said:


> i am so happy for the gop to be in.
> its honestly been like a freak show for years.
> i felt lighter in heart and spirit once this happened.thank u Jesus!


Just what do you think has changed?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> Just what do you think has changed?


What do you think has stayed the same. That's the burning question.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I was in the public school system for more than 20 years. When I started teaching. The school provided, textbooks, chalk, and paper. I did provide the rest. I *do* know how much money is wasted in the public school system. Throwing money at the problem solves nothing. First thing, get rid of common core and the stupid tests. (tests do not measure how much a child knows or has learned. They measure how good the child is at taking the test). and Federal involvement. The type of classes needed in the ranch land of Wyoming will not be useful in New York City, or the other way around. The state or local control know what is needed in their area and what is totally wasteful.
> 
> A child in Wyoming may need to know metes and bounds, and the child in New York only addresses.


My school district was a county district in New York and I never had to supply anything. when I moved to the South, I had to spend my own money for supplies. Born and raised in New York I had a great education I can't say that about the say other states I have lived in. From the time I began teaching and they left things had changed significantly, due to lack of money being invested in our children and education. Education is the most important factor in reaching our children to succeed, investing in our children is not a waste of money. Being ranked 36th in the world is a shame.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Indicted is not convicted. Innocent until proven guilty.
> 
> As for the president using executive powers and the veto then we'll see who really is the obstructionist right quick won't we.


I'd rather think of Obama as protecting the middle class rather than being an obstructionist. Have you forgotten or did you not hear the Republicans hail the philosophy of "NO" and the battle cry of "Lets make him a one term president". Ho does that work for you and the rest of the country?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

knovice knitter said:


> Oops, misspelled liar. I also noted another mistake in my quote...perhaps you thought "I was calling you" an idiot...not that you thought you were an idiot. I said you were fooled. Although my head is tiny, yours is very big and you would never consider yourself misinformed. Sorry for the mishap. and for the record you did call me a liar.
> " As usual, when a Dem or Lib has no argument, you resort to name calling and lies." Kinda' funny since you say I've resorted to name calling and then you call me a name


Don't know your problems, but I'm not one of them. I used your word "lier" just in case you used a word that I'm not familiar with that you are. You called Repbs/me "fools" AND said all the bills were "repellent." That is the lie I was referring to because it isn't the truth. If you didn't lie, me saying Dems/Libs resort to name calling and lies (you did both) doesn't apply to you. I'm not one to go after people for typos and spelling errors. You want to, be my guest. I make them all the time and frankly, don't care who does it or doesn't.

You also finished your post to me about the number of EOs Obama has proclaimed with another insult to me and have done so again in this post. Guess you thrive on insults and no substance or facts.

So, after you first slammed me, repeatedly, I felt it only right I return the favor.

If you want to insult and fight, do so with the Libs, they love it and excel in it.

BTW: you still didn't acknowledge you understand the difference between Obama's EOs, and proposed EOs as compared to all prior Presidents. You and others jumped on the wagon about the quantity and ignored the quality. That _was_ the topic of discussion after all.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Of course he has...he's the ONLY executive SINCE Bush!


First Bush no WMD Bush.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Of course he has...he's the ONLY executive SINCE Bush!


Sorry fist Bush not WMD Bush.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

knovice knitter said:


> "I've meet"? Just thought I'd point out we all make typos. In case you didn't notice, we are a global community. Even though recent decades of bullish behavior, prudish ideals and unqualified politicians has diminished our world leadership, what happens here still effects other countries of the world, especially our next door neighbors. I think it is admirable that Designer1234 takes an active interest in things other than herself. She is a brilliant, curious person with many talents, wonderful heart and continues to learn every day.


You're slipping, I also typed "Canadian" instead of "Canada." So shoot me.

Since you don't know me, I'll tell you a bit about myself. I'm a world traveler, business owner, fairly good knitter and seamstress, pretty good cook, interested in nearly everything, and feel I do OK in writing, spelling, grammar and vocabulary. I've owned a business even in a foreign country (not America), so I'm fairly versed in the global community. But, thanks for your concern.

Designer is one of the worst and most ugly posters as far as insulters go on the threads (particularly to me). So much so, I've ignored her for the past six or seven months, I guess. Yet, I understand she keeps on expressing her hatred of me and others. Anyone can read her back posts and decide for themselves if interested. I've heard she has lost a lot of respect and friends because of her posts.

Me, I choose not to waste my time and energy with such ridiculous and childish behavior and simply ignore most.

I would think carefully about choosing your friends though. However, freedom of choice and all that jazz.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Thank you so much. I do hope that someday people here will actually discuss an issue using critical thinking not personal perceptions. However, in my heart I know it won't happen.


Hot button issues don't do well on this forum, do they? There have been a few that have done a stellar job of being rational and using their brains for thinking rather than reacting on a strictly emotional level. I think the reactors are still in the majority everywhere, that's part of the human condition. Try as some of us will, it's really hard to change that, even in ourselves sometimes. I notice that many conservatives have continued to champion a "I am better than you" view of themselves, their countries, their ideas; whereas liberals tend to take a more realistic, inclusive, and world view of life. The divide continues to grow and I probably will not be around long enough to see the pendulum swing the other way to any degree. I look back over a lifetime in which I was able to live in less polarized times and I much preferred it that way. As long as extremists in any era and of any ideological persuasion are voted into office, the current standoff is likely to continue. But we hang in there, anyway :~).


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> Hot button issues don't do well on this forum, do they? There have been a few that have done a stellar job of being rational and using their brains for thinking rather than reacting on a strictly emotional level. I think the reactors are still in the majority everywhere, that's part of the human condition. Try as some of us will, it's really hard to change that, even in ourselves sometimes. I notice that many conservatives have continued to champion a "I am better than you" view of themselves, their countries, their ideas; whereas liberals tend to take a more realistic, inclusive, and world view of life. The divide continues to grow and I probably will not be around long enough to see the pendulum swing the other way to any degree. I look back over a lifetime in which I was able to live in less polarized times and I much preferred it that way. As long as extremists in any era and of any ideological persuasion are voted into office, the current standoff is likely to continue. But we hang in there, anyway :~).


Wow just Wow. I"ve never seen a humble Dem.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, I know. Plus it is only seven seats in the Senate SO FAR and a super majority I think in the House. Nothing major happened on Tuesday when the Dems were complaining about having to pay for their birth control. Hey, 'that girl' lost too! Ooops!
> 
> Is that what they mean when they cry "war on woman?"
> 
> Maybe Mia, Joni, Nicki, Maura, Shelley, etc., can tell them how to win.


Take a look at one of the comments Joni Ernst has made during her campaign. Ho about the one about states can nullify federal laws? This is an example of critical thinking skills that people are lacking.

As an Iowa state senator, Ernst co-sponsored resolutions concerning state nullification of federal law. One such bill asserted that Iowa could ignore any federal laws which "are directly in violation of the Tenth Amendment," while another "urg[ed] the nullification" of certain EPA regulations related to coal-fired electricity plants.[24][25] In a September 2013 forum held by the Iowa Faith & Freedom Coalition, Ernst said Congress shouldn't bother to pass laws "that the states would consider nullifying", referring to what she describes as "200-plus years of federal legislators going against the Tenth Amendment's states' rights."[26] Courts have consistently ruled that nullification is unconstitutional.[26] During the 2014 Senatorial general election, Ernst's supporters argued that she did not support nullification, and that "her comments on it were about encouraging Iowans to send her to Washington to pass good laws."[24]


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I have to have a point? Did you?


She didn't. She came at me with numbers of EOs by Obama when I mentioned EOs.

No critical thinking in sight.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She didn't. She came at me with numbers of EOs when the discussion was the substance of 0's EOs.
> 
> No critical thinking in sight.


She never answered me. Deflection again. How's that working for them? LOL.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> I'd rather think of Obama as protecting the middle class rather than being an obstructionist. Have you forgotten or did you not hear the Republicans hail the philosophy of "NO" and the battle cry of "Lets make him a one term president". Ho does that work for you and the rest of the country?


So why has the wealth and wages of the Middle Class *decreased* under Obama's watch? Why has the unemployment claims gone up under O's watch. Why have those on food stamps increased more than 50% under O's economy?

Why hasn't the Senate even heard a bill in the past six years or produced an actual/approved budget under O's watch?

Where are the jobs and job creators under O's policies and watch?

The answers are all because Obama and the Dem party are the obstructionists in D.C. Always have been too.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> My school district was a county district in New York and I never had to supply anything. when I moved to the South, I had to spend my own money for supplies. Born and raised in New York I had a great education I can't say that about the say other states I have lived in. From the time I began teaching and they left things had changed significantly, due to lack of money being invested in our children and education. Education is the most important factor in reaching our children to succeed, investing in our children is not a waste of money. Being ranked 36th in the world is a shame.


The US ranking in education is one of those things conservatives aren't concerned about, apparently. They're more concerned with changing education to include teaching a false history that claims the US was started as a "Christian nation" (read about the founding fathers; not so) and instituting a national religion (you can pass laws, but you can't brainwash every child. If that were so, I'd have grown up to be the biggest conservative ever). Any type of thinking and emotion will go underground before it ever gets governed out of existence, and when the time is right, it will reappear, like it or not. I agree that being 36th in the rankings and still being considered a world leader is pathetic. We'd better be watching what other, higher ranked countries are doing instead of trying to dictate that the beliefs of some become the law for all in our own country.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Wow just Wow. I"ve never seen a humble Dem.


Where?


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> 20% of a million dollars is still a lot of money. The "act" is coming up in the Supreme Court shortly. We'll see. What one man believes is another man's trash. He also believes we should change the constitution. Are you in favor of that too?


The Constitution has been 'changed' 27 times (the last time was 1992) and will, no doubt, be changed many times more as time moves on.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> yeah the RIGHT Americans. Ain't that great.


No, Americans who live in fear and vote against their own best interests.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So why has the wealth and wages of the Middle Class *decreased* under Obama's watch? Why has the unemployment gone up under O's watch. Why have those on food stamps increased more than 50% under O's economy?
> 
> Why hasn't the Senate even heard a bill in the past six years or produced an actual/approved budget under O's watch?
> 
> ...


You can answer all of your questions by informing yourself about what has gone on in our political system over the past 50 years--read factual history instead of Repub/Demo colored history. Your take on it seems very, very narrow to me. After you have gotten the nonpartisan facts, we'll talk.

Because this thread seems to have degenerated to opinionating, trash talk, and name calling, I think I've had enough.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> You can answer all of your questions by informing yourself about what has gone on in our political system over the past 50 years--read factual history instead of Repub/Demo colored history. Your take on it seems very, very narrow to me. After you have gotten the nonpartisan facts, we'll talk.


Thank you, thank you!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Thank you, thank you!


:~D! Hang in.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> She never answered me. Deflection again. How's that working for them? LOL.


Do they work? Any of them? I do. I think the majority of KPers are retired but their brains shouldn't be.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> No, Americans who live in fear and vote against their own best interests.


I voted, never in fear, and for who I felt was in my best interest.

Sounds to me, those who are in fear, uninformed and uninterested didn't vote at'll.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> Take a look at one of the comments Joni Ernst has made during her campaign. Ho about the one about states can nullify federal laws? This is an example of critical thinking skills that people are lacking.
> 
> As an Iowa state senator, Ernst co-sponsored resolutions concerning state nullification of federal law. One such bill asserted that Iowa could ignore any federal laws which "are directly in violation of the Tenth Amendment," while another "urg[ed] the nullification" of certain EPA regulations related to coal-fired electricity plants. In a September 2013 forum held by the Iowa Faith & Freedom Coalition, Ernst said Congress shouldn't bother to pass laws "that the states would consider nullifying", referring to what she describes as "200-plus years of federal legislators going against the Tenth Amendment's states' rights." Courts have consistently ruled that nullification is unconstitutional.[26] During the 2014 Senatorial general election, Ernst's supporters argued that she did not support nullification, and that "her comments on it were about encouraging Iowans to send her to Washington to pass good laws."


She's following the Tea Party agenda. A law that allows Arizona to prohibit spending on ANY Federal regulation that any Arizona citizen or the Arizona Legislature believes is unconstitutional was passed last week. It was promoted as a way to "protect children" but is actually aimed primarily at avoiding EPA, BIA and Forest Service regulations. The text of the bill was provided by ALEC, who claims to be anything but a lobbying group, but whose activities prove it is.

They have more ideas. Like going back to having state legislatures choose senators instead of a citizen vote by repealing the 17th Amendment. That states can ignore any Supreme Court decision they don't agree with by putting it before the legislature.

These are extreme right wing ideas. Close ties to Koch.

You ain't seen nuthin' yet. Once the republicans get revved up, this kind of thing will be flying in from every direction. Throw in ideas from Sovereign Citizens and it's bound to be a circus.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Maybe you you tell Obama that number. In his news conference he said 1/3. Only one can be correct.


I think the count is correct and the country will stick with the results. :thumbup:

V!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Wow just Wow. I"ve never seen a humble Dem.


How do you think you're qualified to recognize humble?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> You can answer all of your questions by informing yourself about what has gone on in our political system over the past 50 years--read factual history instead of Repub/Demo colored history. Your take on it seems very, very narrow to me. After you have gotten the nonpartisan facts, we'll talk.
> 
> Because this thread seems to have degenerated to opinionating, trash talk, and name calling, I think I've had enough.


I know and take great interest in what is and has been the history in American Civics. You continue to attempt to speak for others and have no proof or facts to support your *opinions.*

I have no interest to talk to someone like you who only wishes to repeat Dem propaganda and talking points.

I live in the real world, perhaps you should too.

Any degenerating of this thread is a result of the Dems/Libs, might want to try a thread of your own if you feel differently.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> We are concerned about education. The Democrats are throwing money at it and creating more and more federal programs. Federal programs do NOT work. The schools HAVE to go back to state and local control to succeed.
> 
> A good example is the failure of Michelle's School Lunch Program. In order to get federal money, they have to follow her guidelines. But fewer students are buying hot lunch, and for those who have free lunch, more food is going in the garbage. Many schools are going in the Red. There is not enough food to satisfy older students, especially athletes. The cooks in each individual school know what food the children will eat. and the best way to use the money available. For low income families, the free school lunch was supposed to be their most nutritious meal of the day. It cannot be if they will not eat it.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: I must repeat your sentence which was mine earlier, "Money does not solve the problem."


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> How do you think you're qualified to recognize humble?


I sure do.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You're slipping, I also typed "Canadian" instead of "Canada." So shoot me.
> 
> Since you don't know me, I'll tell you a bit about myself. I'm a world traveler, business owner, fairly good knitter and seamstress, pretty good cook, interested in nearly everything, and feel I do OK in writing, spelling, grammar and vocabulary. I've owned a business even in a foreign country (not America), so I'm fairly versed in the global community. But, thanks for your concern.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I changed my mind - although I do thank Novice Knitter for her kind words. I think you will all have to make your own judgment about me and KPG. 

YOu are welcome to start about 6 months ago and read all our posts, mine and hers and make your own decision whether I hate her or whether I have no respect for her. There is a big difference.

As far as the other Canadian she mentions, she is a very nice lady who has posted here on occasion. We do not agree about some things but I respect her opinions. I have respect for her. She is not nasty nor is she unkind. We are allowed to have different opinions as are all of you. We are also both allowed to post on this forum.


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

I always have a laugh when people complain that the cost of education has risen over the last 30 years. The cost of everything has gone up, probably at a greater rate. We have the education system we are willing to pay for. Want better results? Ante up.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

The chit-chat section is where I loose a lot of respect for so many KP members. And worse...my faith in us as good human beings.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I changed my mind - although I do thank Novice Knitter for her kind words. I think you will all have to make your own judgment about me and KPG.
> 
> YOu are welcome to start about 6 months ago and read all our posts, mine and hers and make your own decision whether I hate her or whether I have no respect for her. There is a big difference.
> 
> As far as the other Canadian she mentions, she is a very nice lady who has posted here on occasion. We do not agree about some things but I respect her opinions. I have respect for her. She is not nasty nor is she unkind. We are allowed to have different opinions as are all of you. We are also both allowed to post on this forum.


I don't need to go back to anything to know who is the hater and who is ugly, condescending and arrogant. It is NOT you, Designer.

Keep posting! I enjoy reading your contribution to the discussions.


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

What part of the constitution are you saying the President wants to change?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

gwennieh68 said:


> What part of the constitution are you saying the President wants to change?


No one has mentioned any specifics, but I am aware of a grassroots movement to call a constitutional convention with the express purpose of providing for publicly funded elections and even more importantly, to overturn Citizens United, outlawing the ruling that corporations are people.

I believe Obama has said he would support such an amendment.

It is important to remember that President Obama cannot change the constitution. Only Congress can do that - and changes must be ratified by 3/4 of the states. Therefore, on the face of it, anyone charging Obama with wanting to change the constitution is being a little misleading because there is the implication that he wants to do this himself. A lot of things would have to happen before that reached his desk for signature.

I enthusiastically endorse the idea of ensuring free and fair elections. An overwhelming majority of Americans agree that money in politics is corrupting. (The figure is about 87%). It's a non-partisan issue when you think about it. Republicans complain about unions having too much influence and democrats complain that corporations have too much influence. Get rid of the bribery and influence peddling and the people's voice will be heard instead.

When 50% of a legislator's time is spent fundraising, things need to change.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

DGreen said:


> #1 is trickle-up economics.
> #2 is a TV show. I'm talking about the Walton's of WalMart. One is fictitious, one is all too real.
> 
> I am not in favor of getting money out of republican politics. I'm in favor of getting money out of ALL politics. Then your voice and mine can be heard. This is not a partisan issue so please stop trying to make it one.


HOW does #1 represent a NON-existent trickle-up system? The big boss puts up money for product/purchase. He sells his product and makes a profit. He shares some of that with those under him--employees--in the form of wages. They go out and spent. That boss pays those under him. The money is moving continually DOWN. That is capitalism.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

StitchDesigner said:


> HOW does #1 represent a NON-existent trickle-up system? The big boss puts up money for product/purchase. He sells his product and makes a profit. He shares some of that with those under him--employees--in the form of wages. They go out and spent. That boss pays those under him. The money is moving continually DOWN. That is capitalism.


Yes, capitalism.

Trickle down gives tax cuts to business, putting more money in their pockets on the ASSUMPTION that they will spend it to create jobs and the benefit will magically trickle down. Experience has shown that they don't really do that - they keep it or invest it or spend it on themselves. Consumers create jobs by spending, thereby keeping money in circulation, benefitting everyone.

Experience over the last 40 years shows Regan's policies resulted in a temporary boost to the economy but that it has not lasted because the theory was flawed. So instead of scrapping the theory, lawmakers doubled down on tax cuts and have continually made matters worse.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Yes, capitalism.
> 
> Trickle down gives tax cuts to business, putting more money in their pockets on the ASSUMPTION that they will spend it to create jobs and the benefit will magically trickle down. Experience has shown that they don't really do that - they keep it or invest it or spend it on themselves. Consumers create jobs by spending, thereby keeping money in circulation, benefitting everyone.
> 
> Experience over the last 40 years shows Regan's policies resulted in a temporary boost to the economy but that it has not lasted because the theory was flawed. So instead of scrapping the theory, lawmakers doubled down on tax cuts and have continually made matters worse.


Name a job the government created?


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

DGreen said:


> #2 is a TV show. I'm talking about the Walton's of WalMart. One is fictitious, one is all too real.


And how was I or anyone else supposed to know that? As a matter of fact, the actual family name was Hamner and for the first 5 seasons Earl Hamner, Jr. told the story of his for-real family.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Name a job the government created?


Go sleep it off. You're drunk.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Go sleep it off. You're drunk.


Another issue you know lots about I see. If you have nothing that's all you go to fall back on.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

StitchDesigner said:


> And how was I or anyone else supposed to know that? As a matter of fact, the actual family name was Hamner and for the first 5 seasons Earl Hamner, Jr. told the story of his for-real family.


Both are real. Which one does she think is fictitious?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Buying yourself a supreme court should be easy. That was the theory, anyway, that led conservatives to launch an unprecedented campaign this election cycle to vote out left-leaning state supreme court judges in Tennessee, North Carolina, Kansas, and Montana. Given the political climate, many observers expected them to succeed. Instead, they fell shortor perhaps more accurately, they were completely and utterly trounced. In all four states, conservatives failed to flip the court; in fact, they failed to oust a single supreme court judge. Aided by progressives and bipartisan state bar associations, the judges fought back and won big.

The total cost of all this judicial electioneering? Nearly $14 million.

I think this is awesome. The court is not suppose to be political anyway. Some people got it right.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> They won 7 seats, that's all. They do have control of both houses, but there is still a Democratic president in the White House, who can apply his Executive Orders and Vetoes when needed. And as much as people bitch about it, it is his right as President of the United States to use them.
> I for one am not happy with the caliber of some of these new repubs.
> One who has been indicted on several counts of fraud and tax evasion just got re-elected in New York. Republican Rep Michael Grimm. The same one who threatened to throw a reporter over a balcony. He may lose his seat soon. Why people vote scum like that into office is beyond me.
> You can read all about it on Fox.


They vote for the party and probably have no idea what type of person he really is. If you don't pay attention to the news other than Fox, you wouldn't know that he is a scum bag.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I don't need to go back to anything to know who is the hater and who is ugly, condescending and arrogant. It is NOT you, Designer.
> 
> Keep posting! I enjoy reading your contribution to the discussions.


Thankyou!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Winding Road:
> 
> I just remembered the Democratic Mayor of LA who was both indicted and convicted of 20 of the 21 charges against him!
> 
> ...


No one forgot him, he is where he is suppose to be, and Grimm will be the next one to go.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Wouldn't it be a hoot if we elected a black republican woman president in 2016. LOL They wouldn't know how to act. LOL
> 
> And when they complained about her we could turn the "card" over.


Oh come on now, that made me laugh. Republicans will never do that. They weren't even ready for a black man, let alone a woman too. Funny funny


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

NJG said:


> Buying yourself a supreme court should be easy. That was the theory, anyway, that led conservatives to launch an unprecedented campaign this election cycle to vote out left-leaning state supreme court judges in Tennessee, North Carolina, Kansas, and Montana. Given the political climate, many observers expected them to succeed. Instead, they fell shortor perhaps more accurately, they were completely and utterly trounced. In all four states, conservatives failed to flip the court; in fact, they failed to oust a single supreme court judge. Aided by progressives and bipartisan state bar associations, the judges fought back and won big.
> 
> The total cost of all this judicial electioneering? Nearly $14 million.
> 
> I think this is awesome. The court is not suppose to be political anyway. Some people got it right.


It is scandalous that they had to spend that kind of money to do it. Simple truth should be adequate.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

gwennieh68 said:


> If the Republicans come to the table with plans to repeal the Affordable Care Act, which they are threatening to do, would you consider that President Obama is being obstructionist if he vetoes it? I would consider it as him standing up for what he believes in and not giving in to the bullies who don't want everyone in this country to have a decent health care plan. It is not being obstructionist to fight for what you believe is best for the country.


They don't care if you have a decent health care plan, as long as you can pay for it. If you can't afford it, then too bad for you.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You're slipping, I also typed "Canadian" instead of "Canada." So shoot me.
> 
> Since you don't know me, I'll tell you a bit about myself. I'm a world traveler, business owner, fairly good knitter and seamstress, pretty good cook, interested in nearly everything, and feel I do OK in writing, spelling, grammar and vocabulary. I've owned a business even in a foreign country (not America), so I'm fairly versed in the global community. But, thanks for your concern.
> 
> ...


Oh, there you go again boasting about yourself again. You know what people say about those who constantly pat themselves on the back?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> The US ranking in education is one of those things conservatives aren't concerned about, apparently. They're more concerned with changing education to include teaching a false history that claims the US was started as a "Christian nation" (read about the founding fathers; not so) and instituting a national religion (you can pass laws, but you can't brainwash every child. If that were so, I'd have grown up to be the biggest conservative ever). Any type of thinking and emotion will go underground before it ever gets governed out of existence, and when the time is right, it will reappear, like it or not. I agree that being 36th in the rankings and still being considered a world leader is pathetic. We'd better be watching what other, higher ranked countries are doing instead of trying to dictate that the beliefs of some become the law for all in our own country.


And now in Colorado they are trying to take pages out of text books, because they don't say what the conservatives want them to. If you don't like history just take those pages out of the book and don't tell the kids it happened. Problem is, those students are too smart to let them get away with it.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/11/07/1342921/-Colorado-students-disrupt-school-board-meeting-with-protest-VIDEO?detail=facebook?detail=email


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

NJG said:


> Oh, there you go again boasting about yourself again. You know what people say about those who constantly pat themselves on the back?


That they are insecure.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

NJG said:


> And now in Colorado they are trying to take pages out of text books, because they don't say what the conservatives want them to. If you don't like history just take those pages out of the book and don't tell the kids it happened. Problem is, those students are too smart to let them get away with it.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/11/07/1342921/-Colorado-students-disrupt-school-board-meeting-with-protest-VIDEO?detail=facebook?detail=email


Stand by for more of the same.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> That they are insecure.


Right.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Wisconsin had a voter turnout of 54.5%. Best for a mid-term election.


Just think of all the money the Dems and various unions have spent trying to get rid of your governor. What 4 elections in 5 years? Think of all the starving children that could have been fed with the money the unions and DNC spent in your state. Pretty pathetic. But I guess you can't fix stupid.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I sure do.


Your answer does not compute in that it doesn't answer the question asked.

I do hope you feel better after having expressed yourself towards me. We've been on a collision course for a long time, and no doubt will remain that way, so take a deep breath and carry on. I know I will.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Just think of all the money the Dems and various unions have spent trying to get rid of your governor. What 4 elections in 5 years? Think of all the starving children that could have been fed with the money the unions and DNC spent in your state. Pretty pathetic. But I guess you can't fix stupid.


You prove that every time you post.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> " that reached his desk for signature." What will he be signing????


Read it again and pay attention this time. Ideas at this point with a goal. Which was stated.

Sorry, I didn't have a freakin' document to cut and paste.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Wonderful non answer!


I stated the purpose and goal of the organization. You're changing the subject.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> What do you think has stayed the same. That's the burning question.


The never ending battle between Dems and Reps.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Hot button issues don't do well on this forum, do they? There have been a few that have done a stellar job of being rational and using their brains for thinking rather than reacting on a strictly emotional level. I think the reactors are still in the majority everywhere, that's part of the human condition. Try as some of us will, it's really hard to change that, even in ourselves sometimes. I notice that many conservatives have continued to champion a "I am better than you" view of themselves, their countries, their ideas; whereas liberals tend to take a more realistic, inclusive, and world view of life. The divide continues to grow and I probably will not be around long enough to see the pendulum swing the other way to any degree. I look back over a lifetime in which I was able to live in less polarized times and I much preferred it that way. As long as extremists in any era and of any ideological persuasion are voted into office, the current standoff is likely to continue. But we hang in there, anyway :~).


I think you just waved the red flag at them. They are very sensitive to Liberal thought processes. Keep it up!!


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Wow just Wow. I"ve never seen a humble Dem.


Yes you have , just can't tell them apart from humble Reps.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> She never answered me. Deflection again. How's that working for them? LOL.


http://georgewbush-whitehouse.archives.gov/news/orders/

http://georgewbush-whitehouse.archives.gov/news/orders/

Here you go, feel like going through all of them and then you can be the expert on Executive orders.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So why has the wealth and wages of the Middle Class *decreased* under Obama's watch? Why has the unemployment claims gone up under O's watch. Why have those on food stamps increased more than 50% under O's economy?
> 
> Why hasn't the Senate even heard a bill in the past six years or produced an actual/approved budget under O's watch?
> 
> ...


They started decreasing thirty years ago with Trickle Down Economics. Anyone here from the state of Kansas, can you tell us about the policies of your governor and how your credit rating has dropped three times? I love how you defend
the rich and don't give a tinker's damn about the poor.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> The US ranking in education is one of those things conservatives aren't concerned about, apparently. They're more concerned with changing education to include teaching a false history that claims the US was started as a "Christian nation" (read about the founding fathers; not so) and instituting a national religion (you can pass laws, but you can't brainwash every child. If that were so, I'd have grown up to be the biggest conservative ever). Any type of thinking and emotion will go underground before it ever gets governed out of existence, and when the time is right, it will reappear, like it or not. I agree that being 36th in the rankings and still being considered a world leader is pathetic. We'd better be watching what other, higher ranked countries are doing instead of trying to dictate that the beliefs of some become the law for all in our own country.


I am so glad to hear such an outspoken rational person. I had given up hope. Although, last year I moved form the stte of Florida to Washington. Need I tell you how great it is to live in a progressive area/ Do you realize that the voters voted for background checks and closing loopholes for buying weapons. Do you think the congress is ready for that? Glad I don't live in a brain free state. As for religion, the fouding fathers were Deists and Free Masons, this country was not founded on Christianity.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Maybe you you tell Obama that number. In his news conference he said 1/3. Only one can be correct.


What I said before was that 33 percent of the voters voted therefor the Pubs won by about 17 percent of the total votes. It is a shame that dems did not come out to vote, everyone should take their civic duty seriously. I suppose it doesn't help to have gerrymandered districts either or voter suppression.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> I am so glad to hear such an outspoken rational person. I had given up hope. Although, last year I moved form the stte of Florida to Washington. Need I tell you how great it is to live in a progressive area/ Do you realize that the voters voted for background checks and closing loopholes for buying weapons. Do you think the congress is ready for that?  Glad I don't live in a brain free state. As for religion, the fouding fathers were Deists and Free Masons, this country was not founded on Christianity.


I'm so glad to see another rational person join the conversation.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> They started decreasing thirty years ago with Trickle Down Economics. Anyone here from the state of Kansas, can you tell us about the policies of your governor and how your credit rating has dropped three times? I love how you defend
> the rich and don't give a tinker's damn about the poor.


 :thumbup:


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think the count is correct and the country will stick with the results. :thumbup:
> 
> V!


Who said the count was incorrect?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I know and take great interest in what is and has been the history in American Civics. You continue to attempt to speak for others and have no proof or facts to support your *opinions.*
> 
> I have no interest to talk to someone like you who only wishes to repeat Dem propaganda and talking points.
> 
> ...


I think you fell into the rabbit hole of rep propaganda and wouldn't recognize a fact if it hit you .


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I don't need to go back to anything to know who is the hater and who is ugly, condescending and arrogant. It is NOT you, Designer.
> 
> Keep posting! I enjoy reading your contribution to the discussions.


i have to agree, it is not you Designer1234


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> HOW does #1 represent a NON-existent trickle-up system? The big boss puts up money for product/purchase. He sells his product and makes a profit. He shares some of that with those under him--employees--in the form of wages. They go out and spent. That boss pays those under him. The money is moving continually DOWN. That is capitalism.


Do you have a clue how economics works in this county? Money is no longer moving down to the employees. Businesses are hiring less and less employees, paying wages less than they can live on and pocketing the profits. why haven't the wages gone up for the middle class? Businesses are making record profits, none of which are going to their employees. Look at the fast food industry, low wages all around. Look at Walmart, low wages, part time employees, no health care. But the taxpayers are supporting their food stamps and medical care. It certainly is in the nature of capitalism to make money, but isn't it American nature to want equality in the workplace?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> i have to agree, it is not you Designer1234


Thankyou.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> http://georgewbush-whitehouse.archives.gov/news/orders/
> 
> http://georgewbush-whitehouse.archives.gov/news/orders/
> 
> Here you go, feel like going through all of them and then you can be the expert on Executive orders.


Do I have to tell you the sun is hot?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Designer why did you delete your post?

Just wondering???


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Designer why did you delete your post?
> 
> Just wondering???


Because I changed my mind yarnie - I started answering your "friend's "posts and decided it wasn't worth it. Anything else you want to know. It is called editing.

I often do it - so that I end up with what I want to say not what I might say without thinking or with anger. Does that answer your question, and why does it interest you Yarnie? You already know my reasons -- I often edit my posts and sometimes if I feel I don't want to get into it with someone - I delete what I have written. She loves to bait me and I try not to let her -

That is why there is an edit button -- so that you can change your mind as to what you want to be dragged into. Also you can add to your posts if you wish . Sometimes I have rewritten answers to make them clearer. I have edited my letters and posts and emails for years. Started when I was working as an Executive Secretary for a very busy man who wanted me to write his letters for him after giving me a general Idea of what he wanted me to say --- habit I guess. What I finally say is what I want to say. OKAY?"????


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Because I changed my mind yarnie - I started answering your friends posts and decided it wasn't worth it. Anything else you want to know. It is called editing.
> 
> I Often do it - so that I end up with what I want to say not what I might say without thinking. Does that answer your question, and why does it interest you Yarnie? You already know my reasons -- I often edit my posts and sometimes if I feel I don't want to get into it with someone - I delete what I have written. She loves to bait me and I try not to let her -
> 
> That is why there is an edit button -- so that you can change your mind as to what you want to be dragged into. Also you can add to your posts if you wish . Sometimes I have rewritten answers to make them clearer. I have edited my letters and posts and emails for years. Started when I was working -- habit I guess. What I finally say is what I want to say.


Testy....


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Testy....


yep, I edited it again. so read the next one. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> yep, I edited it again. so read the next one. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yawn. You never say anything new.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Yawn. You never say anything new.


so why read them???? yawn!!!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Businesses are holding on to their money. They are not expanding, they are not hiring new employees. They have no idea when Obama will change his mind about something, like changing the dates in the ACA. They do not know what kind of executive orders he might sign that will affect their business. Mandates for automobiles, oil wells, coal mines, grazing rights, tax codes, etc. They need to plan months, if not years in advance. They cannot under Obama, since they have no idea what he will do next.`
> 
> There will *never* be equality in the workplace. Each employee is different. Some will earn more as they are more valuable to the employers. For those who begrudgingly show up for work should make little, as they probably do little to actually earn their pay.
> 
> Unions may pay equally but some union workers do not do more than punch in and punch out. Therefore no equality, since many have to do the work to make up for the one that does not work.


Many of their stockholders aren't complaining. LOL


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Many of their stockholders aren't complaining. LOL


a few of them like our President and his wife sure are not. As Romney mention in the debates, Mr. President is invested in stocks and even those whose companys are overseas.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Where did you get those numbers? Walker ran and won his original bid for governorship. Then there was a recall election which he won. Now, his term is up and he ran again and won. That's two normal elections and the recall. January starts his second term, which will be ignored as he throws in his hat for the Presidency. You can have him.


lovethelake said:


> Just think of all the money the Dems and various unions have spent trying to get rid of your governor. What 4 elections in 5 years? Think of all the starving children that could have been fed with the money the unions and DNC spent in your state. Pretty pathetic. But I guess you can't fix stupid.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Where did you get those numbers? Walker ran and won his original bid for governorship. Then there was a recall election which he won. Now, his term is up and he ran again and won. That's two normal elections and the recall. January starts his second term, which will be ignored as he throws in his hat for the Presidency. You can have him.


She knows as someone else explain it to her. Don't think he will run for Presidency. 
We the rest of those whom you dislike will keep him thank you. 
Seem more like him then dislike him as he won did he not.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Nothing was damaged. People taped posters to the marble columns and the fear was that the adhesive would trash the marble. It didn't.


joeysomma said:


> It was 3 elections in 4 years. I believe he is the only governor to survive a recall.
> 
> The unions and the DNC bused in protesters (I should say mob), when Act 10 was up for a vote and the Democratic State Senators hid in Illinois. They did a tremendous amount of damage to the capital building. There was a waste of money that could have fed many.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Where did you get those numbers? Walker ran and won his original bid for governorship. Then there was a recall election which he won. Now, his term is up and he ran again and won. That's two normal elections and the recall. January starts his second term, which will be ignored as he throws in his hat for the Presidency. You can have him.


No thanks!! :-D :-D :-D 
I feel for you, Knovice Knitter. He is a real dirt bag.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Nothing was damaged. People taped posters to the marble columns and the fear was that the adhesive would trash the marble. It didn't.


Let's talk about the damage that Walker did at a construction site of the new Vikings stadium in Minneapolis. Spray painting all over steel.
I hope he gets the bill for the clean up of the mess he made. 
The protesters did nothing to vandalize the Madison capitol.

Your governor sets a bad example. I feel for you, Knitter.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Oh, I see. KPG and her minions are here going after Shirley again. Shame on you! Jesus does not approve of that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Nothing was damaged. People taped posters to the marble columns and the fear was that the adhesive would trash the marble. It didn't.


Try 500,000 and that does not include the cost of police ect that added to our states budget.

Think how many people who could have been fed clothed and given a place to sleep at night.

You may want to look that up before you answer it next time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Let's talk about the damage that Walker did at a construction site of the new Vikings stadium in Minneapolis. Spray painting all over steel.
> I hope he gets the bill for the clean up of the mess he made.
> The protesters did nothing to vandalize the Madison capitol.
> 
> Your governor sets a bad example. I feel for you, Knitter.


He wrote his name on one beam. They the protesters sure did.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> He wrote his name on one beam. They the protesters sure did.


He did not write his name only on one beam.
There was a "Go Packers" on the other one.
Such a juvenile twit he is.
If a street kid from the city had done it he would be in jail.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I was there, marching around the square...in subzero temperatures, listening to speeches and carrying my sign outdoors. As a Conservative, you cannot point the finger at me and ask how many poor could be fed. Feeding the poor has never been on the Conservative's to do list.


theyarnlady said:


> He wrote his name on one beam. They the protesters sure did.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> I was there, marching around the square...in subzero temperatures, listening to speeches and carrying my sign outdoors. As a Conservative, you cannot point the finger at me and ask how many poor could be fed. Feeding the poor has never been on the Conservative's to do list.


Are you kidding? Feed the poor? They would rather kick them while they are down.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> I am so glad to hear such an outspoken rational person. I had given up hope. Although, last year I moved form the stte of Florida to Washington. Need I tell you how great it is to live in a progressive area/ Do you realize that the voters voted for background checks and closing loopholes for buying weapons. Do you think the congress is ready for that? Glad I don't live in a brain free state. As for religion, the fouding fathers were Deists and Free Masons, this country was not founded on Christianity.


Thank you, I think :~). I was quiet as a tongueless idiot until about five years ago, at which time I decided it was pointless to be that way. I envy your living in Washington; I cannot imagine my surviving in Florida. Michigan is a total disaster at the moment as a former blue state that got gerrymandered into becoming a red one. I'm glad you don't live in a brain free state, too. Regarding the religious right, I guess they think that if they insist long enough that our country was founded upon Christianity, brainwashing will work. Believing something that isn't true doesn't change the facts.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

NJG said:


> Oh, there you go again boasting about yourself again. You know what people say about those who constantly pat themselves on the back?


No what?????


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> No what?????


Narcissistic Personality Disorder comes to mind.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thankyou.


Sigh. You know I'm one of your biggest fans, but we've got to stop meeting in places like this :~D! I'm finding this kind of place to be unusually exhausting, so I'm going to bow out again. Thank heaven I'm working this weekend, it keeps me offline.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> Sigh. You know I'm one of your biggest fans, but we've got to stop meeting in places like this :~D! I'm finding this kind of place to be unusually exhausting, so I'm going to bow out again. Thank heaven I'm working this weekend, it keeps me offline.


I always thought you were very conservative. Don't you mostly post with the denims?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Narcissistic Personality Disorder comes to mind.


Oh! That was established a long time ago. Let us move on to other topics so as not to nourish her ego.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh so sorry I left you hanging. I noticed I didn't have any hot water, so I had to rip my tank-less water heater apart to diagnose the problem. I believe it is the thermocouple r. With a little trial and error, I think I can fix the problem. Then I got a little dolled up and took my niece out to dinner as it is her birthday. In other words, I have a life outside of this conversation. Now that I am back and found that you have been waiting to hear from me, I am flattered. I want to thank Rocky for stepping in during my absence. But speaking of waiting, I am still waiting to hear from Yarnie, what her favorite things Scott Walker has done for Wisconsin are. Thank you for your patience.


WindingRoad said:


> She never answered me. Deflection again. How's that working for them? LOL.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Here's a look at the real damage costs. If you read the entire article, you will see the protesters praised for not doing any malicious damage. The damage was chips and nicks in the stone and landscaping due to grounds thawing and thousands of people in a short span of time. Building aged 3-5 years in those couple of months. So your quote of 500,000 is quite a bit higher than actual costs. So you see, I did look it up before answering you. You might follow suit.


theyarnlady said:


> Try 500,000 and that does not include the cost of police ect that added to our states budget.
> 
> Think how many people who could have been fed clothed and given a place to sleep at night.
> 
> You may want to look that up before you answer it next time.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> a few of them like our President and his wife sure are not. As Romney mention in the debates, Mr. President is invested in stocks and even those whose companys are overseas.


Not true. You need to check your facts.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knovice knitter said:


> Oh so sorry I left you hanging. I noticed I didn't have any hot water, so I had to rip my tank-less water heater apart to diagnose the problem. I believe it is the thermocouple r. With a little trial and error, I think I can fix the problem. Then I got a little dolled up and took my niece out to dinner as it is her birthday. In other words, I have a life outside of this conversation. Now that I am back and found that you have been waiting to hear from me, I am flattered. I want to thank Rocky for stepping in during my absence. But speaking of waiting, I am still waiting to hear from Yarnie, what her favorite things Scott Walker has done for Wisconsin are. Thank you for your patience.


Another great answer. Amazing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

knovice knitter said:


> I was there, marching around the square...in subzero temperatures, listening to speeches and carrying my sign outdoors. As a Conservative, you cannot point the finger at me and ask how many poor could be fed. Feeding the poor has never been on the Conservative's to do list.


Says who, you? I'm a Conservative and join many others to help feed the poor. Are you misspeaking like so many other Libs on KP do or are you lying?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Says who, you? I'm a Conservative and join many others to help feed the poor. Are you misspeaking like so many other Libs on KP do or lying?


Stats show that Republicans are more charitable. Remember a Lib will give you the shirt right off of

someone else back.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

knovice knitter said:


> Here's a look at the real damage costs. If you read the entire article, you will see the protesters praised for not doing any malicious damage. The damage was chips and nicks in the stone and landscaping due to grounds thawing and thousands of people in a short span of time. Building aged 3-5 years in those couple of months. So your quote of 500,000 is quite a bit higher than actual costs. So you see, I did look it up before answering you. You might follow suit.


How much did your Dem Senators/Reps cost your state for their walk out and stay out-of-state as they acted like spoiled brats because they couldn't force their way on their constitutents? Losers - all of them. Cared about themselves rather than for the people who hired them. They should have been forced to stay in prison for their childish actions since they couldn't stand the heat they all should have been removed from the kitchen never to return. Walker, stood and faced the music, three times, and was victorious three times. That is a person to respect and one who lives what he believes.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Stats show that Republicans are more charitable. Remember a Lib will give you the shirt right off of
> 
> someone else back.


Yep - same old stupid statements and refrain. You'd think they would learn no one buys their stories.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> How about YOU checking the facts!
> 
> http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/image/2013_potus_tax_returns.pdf
> 
> ...


Joey, we know the Libs don't like the facts nor understand numbers and economics. They need to go back to school and try again. Except, with Common Core the Libs put in place, they'll not learn anything in school either, but will have the taxpayers throw more money at them so they can complain about it, and still not learn a darn thing. They like circles, didn't you know? :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> Do you have a clue how economics works in this county?


Well, it is obvious, you don't.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knovice knitter said:


> Here's a look at the real damage costs. If you read the entire article, you will see the protesters praised for not doing any malicious damage. The damage was chips and nicks in the stone and landscaping due to grounds thawing and thousands of people in a short span of time. Building aged 3-5 years in those couple of months. So your quote of 500,000 is quite a bit higher than actual costs. So you see, I did look it up before answering you. You might follow suit.


Seems the Libs are nakid again.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Says who, you? I'm a Conservative and join many others to help feed the poor. Are you misspeaking like so many other Libs on KP do or are you lying?


None of the above, KPG. She's just blinded by the liberal agenda which says that conservatives have neither a heart for others nor a mind of their own. She's lost...and proud of it!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> None of the above, KPG. She's just blinded by the liberal agenda which says that conservatives have neither a heart for others nor a mind of their own. She's lost...and proud of it!


I think that should be the slogan for "16. They are lost and proud of it. LOL Thanks for the great chuckle first thing in the morning.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I think that should be the slogan for "16. They are lost and proud of it. LOL Thanks for the great chuckle first thing in the morning.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Here's why Mainahs voted for a Republican governor.

http://www.pressherald.com/2014/11/09/in-greene-lepage-reigns/

Note how people say he gets things done. Note how people say not to run up debt. Pay your bills as you go. Maybe if the Feds could do that we might have a viable economy. That's the difference between the two parties. And they may be why Republicans have some money. They don't spend what they don't have. They don't run up massive debt.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

SQM said:


> I always thought you were very conservative. Don't you mostly post with the denims?


Who are the denims? Some call me a screaming liberal; I'm a liberal but not that extreme. It's just that I've become considerably more verbal in my old age :~).


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Here's why Mainahs voted for a Republican governor.
> 
> http://www.pressherald.com/2014/11/09/in-greene-lepage-reigns/
> 
> Note how people say he gets things done. Note how people say not to run up debt. Pay your bills as you go. Maybe if the Feds could do that we might have a viable economy. That's the difference between the two parties. And they may be why Republicans have some money. They don't spend what they don't have. They don't run up massive debt.


As I read online earlier this morning, exit polls show that Republicans and Democrats live in two different countries. I believe it.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Here's why Mainahs voted for a Republican governor.
> 
> http://www.pressherald.com/2014/11/09/in-greene-lepage-reigns/
> 
> Note how people say he gets things done. Note how people say not to run up debt. Pay your bills as you go. Maybe if the Feds could do that we might have a viable economy. That's the difference between the two parties. And they may be why Republicans have some money. They don't spend what they don't have. They don't run up massive debt.


Ayup!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> How about YOU checking the facts!
> 
> http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/image/2013_potus_tax_returns.pdf
> 
> ...


He invests in US Treasury Bonds and the Vanguard Fund. Foreign income is from book sales. Please tell us how you know the income was from investments.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Oh so sorry I left you hanging. I noticed I didn't have any hot water, so I had to rip my tank-less water heater apart to diagnose the problem. I believe it is the thermocouple r. With a little trial and error, I think I can fix the problem. Then I got a little dolled up and took my niece out to dinner as it is her birthday. In other words, I have a life outside of this conversation. Now that I am back and found that you have been waiting to hear from me, I am flattered. I want to thank Rocky for stepping in during my absence. But speaking of waiting, I am still waiting to hear from Yarnie, what her favorite things Scott Walker has done for Wisconsin are. Thank you for your patience.


Balance budget and 1 million dollars in surplus. Check Wisconsin gov. org.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/11819276/minnesota-vikings-erase-wisconsin-gov-scott-walker-signature-pro-green-bay-packers-line-new-stadium

Erase by company who made beams in West Salem Wisconsin. During campaign Stop. So never made it into stadium being build for Vikings.

ESPN report.


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Guess I am the only Democrat here?


No your not alone. I am registred as an Independent but I could see our (former )gov. Duval Patrick in a higher office. Actually someone once told me I am not wealthy enough to be a republican. lol and to make matters worse: the only one that loved George Bush.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> None of the above, KPG. She's just blinded by the liberal agenda which says that conservatives have neither a heart for others nor a mind of their own. She's lost...and proud of it!


Well she doesn't speak for me, I'm not lost and proud of it!

I pray, encourage, give of my time and treasure and whatever skills I can offer to the poor. She may even be one to whom I gladly give.

If she is lost, and remains that way by choice, she has no one to blame but herself.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I was marching to support unions so a decent wage and benefits are assured, though I am not a member of a union. I am grateful for what unions have done for the American worker. I was also marching against Walker as he was trying to shut down the state medicaid, where he, unfortunately succeeded. I say that Conservatives are not interested in feeding the poor because programs to do that are not supported by them. Their perception is that the poor are lazy, good-for-nothing bums looking for hand outs and sucking the life out of the tax payers. Just look at what happened in Florida this week and tell me Reps want to feed the poor. Floridians can't even help out on a volunteer basis. I think they might be confused with training dogs not to beg at the table. Don't feed them. These people are not dogs. They are human beings struggling.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Says who, you? I'm a Conservative and join many others to help feed the poor. Are you misspeaking like so many other Libs on KP do or are you lying?


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh sorry Joeysmomma, I forgot to paste. Wisconsin Capitol security costs dwarf damage costs
Bill Lueders on Friday 05/13/2011 1:18 pm, (1) Comment
Huebsch: 'There was no malicious damage to the Capitol.'
Huebsch: 'There was no malicious damage to the Capitol.'
Credit:Bill Lueders

The Wisconsin Department of Administration today detailed the cost of alleged damage to the state Capitol sustained during weeks of protests over Gov. Scott Walker's anti-union agenda.

It turns out this cost, which the DOA originally estimated at $7.5 million, is even lower than the subsequent revised estimate of $347,000. Indeed, the actual total comes to just $269,550 -- $161,050 for internal repairs and $111,750 for the Capitol grounds. It's an amount that's dwarfed by the $7.8 million the state reckons it will have to come up with to pay for increased security through March 13.

At a press conference this morning at which these numbers were released, DOA Secretary Mike Huebsch sought to provide damage control regarding the original damage estimate. He said the $7.5 million amount had been "a purely preliminary figure" based on what information was available at the time.

Included in the materials distributed to the press was a March 4 memo (PDF) to Huebsch explaining that this higher estimate was "based on the experience of" a single manager with the DOA's Division of State Facilities. Also included was a copy of Huebsch's subsequent letter (PDF) to a Dane County judge, explaining why he used the erroneous $7.5 million figure in testimony to the court.

Huebsch, asked by a reporter whether his use of the $7.5 million figure was a "mistake," declined to agree: "I don't necessarily think it was a mistake." He said it was based on estimates made during a time when it was difficult for "our people" to even get into the building.

The new, much lower, estimate is based on a report (PDF) prepared by Charles Quagliana, a historic preservation architect who works for the UW-Madison. Quagliana conducted an "initial walk-through" of the building on March 10, just after the last of the major protests, and subsequently returned to verify his findings.

"Essentially the building experienced 3-5 years of wear within a two-week period of late February and early March, 2011," Quagliana's report says. Most of the damage consists of "nicks and chips" that are difficult to repair.

But Huebsch pointedly did not blame protesters, saying "there was no malicious damage to the Capitol, though there was that opportunity." He said there were times when the protesters had control of the building and could have engaged in behavior that would have made the state's costs much higher.

As for the security costs, a breakdown provided by DOA (PDF) says the $7.8 million cost is divided evenly between state agencies like the State Patrol and Capitol Police and the 200 law enforcement agencies that provided services under memorandums of understanding with the state.

These, it turns out, also served as memorandums of misunderstanding. Huebsch says many police agencies billed the state for costs beyond the scope of these agreements, like meals. But the DOA has decided to pay for these as well.

What about the dozens of agencies that did not bill the state for meal costs? Huebsch said that they would still be able to do so, by submitting fresh claims. Indeed, more than 30 of the agencies that entered into agreements with the state to provide services have not yet submitted any claims.
In addition, Huebsch acknowledged there are substantial ongoing costs, but was unable to provide dollar amounts. He justified the continued high law enforcement presence and restrictions on Capitol access, including weapons screening of visitors. He said the judge who ordered the Capitol restored to former access levels also gave DOA authority to do what it thought was needed to keep the building secure and safe.

Others disagree. A hearing on a motion seeking to have the state found in contempt for failing to restore the building to its former levels of access is set for May 24. The plaintiff is the Wisconsin State Employees Union, represented by former state Attorney General Peg Lautenschlager.

Huebsch gave no indication as to when the heightened security now in place at the Capitol would end. As he put it, "The issue that really instigated the demonstrations in the first place has by no means been resolved."



joeysomma said:


> What article?


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Please post the stats from a reliable source.


WindingRoad said:


> Stats show that Republicans are more charitable. Remember a Lib will give you the shirt right off of
> 
> someone else back.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Surplus...on whose backs? So many jobs lost, it's ridiculous. Medicaid cut...nice. Did you see that this resulted in a tax cut for you? I don't have the figures in front of me, but it was less than $50 per household. Go drop that in your kid's college fund. In 300 years you may have enough to pay part of the tuition.


theyarnlady said:


> Balance budget and 1 million dollars in surplus. Check Wisconsin gov. org.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

knovice knitter said:


> I was marching to support unions so a decent wage and benefits are assured, though I am not a member of a union. I am grateful for what unions have done for the American worker. I was also marching against Walker as he was trying to shut down the state medicaid, where he, unfortunately succeeded. I say that Conservatives are not interested in feeding the poor because programs to do that are not supported by them. Their perception is that the poor are lazy, good-for-nothing bums looking for hand outs and sucking the life out of the tax payers. Just look at what happened in Florida this week and tell me Reps want to feed the poor. Floridians can't even help out on a volunteer basis. I think they might be confused with training dogs not to beg at the table. Don't feed them. These people are not dogs. They are human beings struggling.


You are so wrong and beyond reasoning or discussion. You continue to attempt to speak for everyone. Most charities and social support organization are Conservative! So stop complaining about the Conservatives who do nothing or do not help or assist the poor. You're wrong and offensive.

The FACTS prove that Republicans and Conservatives and Churches do more for the poor than those not listed.

Conservatives pay taxes too and a portion assist the poor.

My goodness, learn the facts and learn to speak the truth.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Surplus...on whose backs? So many jobs lost, it's ridiculous. Medicaid cut...nice. Did you see that this resulted in a tax cut for you? I don't have the figures in front of me, but it was less than $50 per household. Go drop that in your kid's college fund. In 300 years you may have enough to pay part of the tuition.


Just asking a question of you. Did you get tax cuts too? How many lost jobs? Did not see that please post I am not being nasty just want to know.

Not govenors fault about college funds. The colleges rise that and collect money from the state too. Plus many who can not afford college and are welfare now are given grants to go to college. As to medicare cuts, those cut from funds were really not intitled to collect. They could work and did not want to.

Did you pay for clean up of capital with the rest of protester? You know it was not just people from our state who joined in the union brought in many who were not even from this state. You do know that we the taxs payers in this state paid that out and more for clean up and police ect . For that mess.

Isn't it great that we are a free country and allowed to protest what we think is wrong.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Just a thought on protest. I know the Liberals are against capitalism.

I saw where Micheal Moore was brought in as feature speaker by the unions. Do you know if he was paid a fee for that.

Do you know if it wasn't for capitalism Micheal would be middle class or less. He is in the one percent tax group. Worth 50 million now.

Whats with the always blaming company's as the upper one percent. 

What about the Micheal Moore's that are worth more then they say they are. Did you know Moore is heavily invested in stock market which he said would never do and wrote book about how the market is bad. Oh and one of his stock is in war trade.

Good thing he has capitalism to make his millions. 

Also wonder why it is never brought up about actors, ball players and government all of governemnt being in the upper 1% . 

Do any of you actual think that if push comes to shove these people will agree to giving up their 
Capitalism and pay to help the poor. They haven't done so yet.

Those who run for office a money making I will get rich same with all the rest.

One for all the money they can get.

Capitalism at work for you? I would rather have a company hire me then a bunch of cronies making money off the backs of the little guy. How does Al Gore reaching in your pocket sit with you.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Here's a website you can read. http://www.jsonline.com/news/statepolitics/117154428.html. Just to answer your question as to whether I received a tax cut...probably did...it says a house worth $120,000 had a reduction of $42. My house is not worth that much. The forty two bucks hardly made up for the private sector individual health care plan premiums I had to pay. Thank heavens for the ACA. Walker cut medicaid for those who could work but did not want to, you say? Well, he cut mine and I wanted to work. I lost my job of 17 years due to a disability. There were few available jobs out there, but I tried networking, walk-ins, job websites, employment office, job fairs etc. I knocked on doors and computers for four years looking for work. Who wanted to hire a 58 year old woman who had no recent experience in the office world? It didn't matter that I took courses on updating my skills. So tell me again, how I am lazy? I am a Liberal who, like many other Liberals, paid as I went and saved money. That's how I survived for four years without income. I was bleeding out my 401k account , and sporadically pet sitting and kid sitting.

I am not going to look up job lost numbers right now because I have to get back to my broken water heater and then go babysit. But I know a number of people who retired early because they were going to lose their pension (city worker Parks and Forestry guy who lives next door) I know teachers who did the same. These jobs were not filled then...lost jobs through attrition.

Middle income folks fall in a bracket where college grants are not available, but tuition rates, cost of living etc. make it impossible to afford education.

School vouchers stink in my opinion.


theyarnlady said:


> Just asking a question of you. Did you get tax cuts too? How many lost jobs? Did not see that please post I am not being nasty just want to know.
> 
> Not govenors fault about college funds. The colleges rise that and collect money from the state too. Plus many who can not afford college and are welfare now are given grants to go to college. As to medicare cuts, those cut from funds were really not intitled to collect. They could work and did not want to.
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Here's a website you can read. http://www.jsonline.com/news/statepolitics/117154428.html. Just to answer your question as to whether I received a tax cut...probably did...it says a house worth $120,000 had a reduction of $42. My house is not worth that much. The forty two bucks hardly made up for the private sector individual health care plan premiums I had to pay. Thank heavens for the ACA. Walker cut medicaid for those who could work but did not want to, you say? Well, he cut mine and I wanted to work. I lost my job of 17 years due to a disability. There were few available jobs out there, but I tried networking, walk-ins, job websites, employment office, job fairs etc. I knocked on doors and computers for four years looking for work. Who wanted to hire a 58 year old woman who had no recent experience in the office world? It didn't matter that I took courses on updating my skills. So tell me again, how I am lazy? I am a Liberal who, like many other Liberals, paid as I went and saved money. That's how I survived for four years without income. I was bleeding out my 401k account , and sporadically pet sitting and kid sitting.
> 
> I am not going to look up job lost numbers right now because I have to get back to my broken water heater and then go babysit. But I know a number of people who retired early because they were going to lose their pension (city worker Parks and Forestry guy who lives next door) I know teachers who did the same. These jobs were not filled then...lost jobs through attrition.
> 
> ...


Where did I say you were lazy never said that.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Here's the link: http://www.isthmus.com/daily/article.php?article=33493. I pasted the article because many people will just not click on a link.


joeysomma said:


> All I wanted was a website, which you still failed to give. Even the numbers quoted in the article, is still a tremendous amount of damage to the Capital building and grounds, then cost of increased security.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

You said people cut from state medicaid were just the people who were able to work but didn't want to. I think that is the definition of lazy. You and your friends have often referred to people in my situation as lazy. You also asked if the SCOTUS reverses the ACA, how would I feel about paying back my subsidies? If that happened, I'd probably get a refund as I have not met my deductible and I've been paying my designated premium. I have insurance in case something happens to me. Nothing has happened since I've been on ACA.


theyarnlady said:


> Where did I say you were lazy never said that.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Do I have to tell you the sun is hot?


Ya think? So unlike a republicon.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Businesses are holding on to their money. They are not expanding, they are not hiring new employees. They have no idea when Obama will change his mind about something, like changing the dates in the ACA. They do not know what kind of executive orders he might sign that will affect their business. Mandates for automobiles, oil wells, coal mines, grazing rights, tax codes, etc. They need to plan months, if not years in advance. They cannot under Obama, since they have no idea what he will do next.`
> 
> There will *never* be equality in the workplace. Each employee is different. Some will earn more as they are more valuable to the employers. For those who begrudgingly show up for work should make little, as they probably do little to actually earn their pay.
> 
> Unions may pay equally but some union workers do not do more than punch in and punch out. Therefore no equality, since many have to do more work to cover for the one that does little work.


Corporations have thrived under Obama as has the stock market. Corporations are stockpiling their money for themselves. It is called GREED. Profits are exceedingly high and jobs are not being created by big business. However countries outside the US are hiding tax money from us. Never ceases to amaze me how you can defend big corporations and let the middle class suffer. The middle class has been suffering for 40 years or more due to repub obstinacy.Tripling down on a failed policy called Trickle Down Economics. Keep up the fight Pubs you are tearing down America and making it an oligarchy. Those who love money more than people are now in the drivers seat, except for a small problem, called the VETO. I suppose we will all have to wait and see what happens next.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are a Canadian. Release your breath because what you think of what American voters do is not relevant.


What a rotten thing to write.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I guess that is why the stock market is booming. Then Obama must be the one responsible for the rich getting richer and the poor getting poorer.


Not really, Obama's policies have been filibustered. Perhaps if it weren't for the filibusters, income inequality would be getting more equitable. How are you going to react if the Dems use the filibuster as successfully as the reps? Are you going to call them obstructionist?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Wisconsin had a voter turnout of 54.5%. Best for a mid-term election.


Your districts are gerrymandered so it would be interesting to know how many democratic and republican votes. When there are more democratic votes, but republicans still win, I don't see that as something to be proud of. Wisconsin teaching their children to cheat. Amazing


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, it is obvious, you don't.


Really? Coming from you I am completely distraught,

Anything from you rRWingers must e right, right?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The reason for the drop in Medicaid was because of Obamacare. Wisconsin was just fine before Obama had to interfere with insurance.
> 
> So Obamacare was better for you, good. I remember you saying you got a subsidy to help you pay for it. Then what will you do if the Supreme Court decides you are not entitled to that subsidy, will you have to pay it back? The wording in the actually ACA passed by Congress says only a few states who have set up their own marketplace are entitled to the subsidy.
> 
> Wisconsin is not included.


Those people who did get subsidies and may no not get them will probably die.That's the rep plan for health insurance for all.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just a thought on protest. I know the Liberals are against capitalism.
> 
> I saw where Micheal Moore was brought in as feature speaker by the unions. Do you know if he was paid a fee for that.
> 
> ...


Who made that generalized statement that Liberals are against Capitalism? Gross generalization don't you think?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You clearly have no understanding of Capitalism and Economics.


Coming from you I am offended...........NOT!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Both are real. Which one does she think is fictitious?


It was a fictional story. It was based on Earl Hammers family, but every story line was not something that actually happened in their family. The "Homecoming" was based on an actual family event, but it was fictional. It was not a biography.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I wonder how they could have been filibustered. In order to have a filibuster, a bill (that was passed by the House of Representatives) has to be debated on the senate floor. How many bills were presented by Harry Reid for debate on the Senate Floor? If he didn't present any bills, there could not be a filibuster. Then the Democrats pulled a switcher-roo so the bills only needed a simple majority, which the Democrats had.
> 
> How can Obama's policies be filibustered? Policies are not bills (potential laws).


http://www.politicususa.com/2012/12/09/block-blame-successful-republican-filibuster-strategy.html


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> How about going back to 2010, and then starting again to find a way to help only the ones who did not have insurance of any kind. I personally know as many people that gained insurance through Obamacare, also either lost insurance, or it is now so expensive they cannot afford the premiums, yet alone the deductibles if they would have health issues. They will take their chances, and if a disaster strikes, they can file for bankruptcy. As far as the penalty for not having insurance, at the present time, the only way it will be collected is by reducing the tax refund.
> 
> Those that have Obamacare with a subsidy will probably loose it, with Supreme Court action. Then how will they pay it back.
> 
> You do know that if the government overpays you for something they later find you did not qualify for, they want it paid back, sooner the better. They could care less of your income status.


Okay, let's go to single payer.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

ute4kp said:



> What a rotten thing to write.


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

yep that is KPG. She doesn't ever stop me from writing what I wish. I just edited this post.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just think of all the money the Dems and various unions have spent trying to get rid of your governor. What 4 elections in 5 years? Think of all the starving children that could have been fed with the money the unions and DNC spent in your state. Pretty pathetic. But I guess you can't fix stupid.


Think of all the money spent by the Koch brothers to purchase their congress people. Think of all the starving children that could have been fed with that money.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Of course, I am not expecting a refund. I was being facetious. My point was that no tax money was wasted on me.


joeysomma said:


> That is not how insurance or the subsidies work. I know that when I prepare taxes this year there will be calculations of the subsidies, some will receive an additional refund and some will be paying in, if the subsidy was greater than they were entitled to. I do not have the details yet, as I will have classes this next week, hope to get the information then.
> 
> For any insurance, unless you have a specific policy that says you will get a refund if you do not use it, you will not get a refund of premium.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Walker was trying to drop people like me for a long time, way before the bill of ACA finally went through. I've told you this before. My premiums went from 120/mo. to 225/mo in the first year. The very next month, it rose to 325/mo. He knew that someone unemployed could not afford that so the goal was to have everyone just drop out. Well, a few of us who put everything else aside to have health insurance finally had to be dropped by Wisconsin.


joeysomma said:


> The reason for the drop in Medicaid was because of Obamacare. Wisconsin was just fine before Obama had to interfere with insurance.
> 
> So Obamacare was better for you, good. I remember you saying you got a subsidy to help you pay for it. Then what will you do if the Supreme Court decides you are not entitled to that subsidy, will you have to pay it back? The wording in the actually ACA passed by Congress says only a few states who have set up their own marketplace are entitled to the subsidy.
> 
> Wisconsin is not included.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NJG said:


> It was a fictional story. It was based on Earl Hammers family, but every story line was not something that actually happened in their family. The "Homecoming" was based on an actual family event, but it was fictional. It was not a biography.


So one story line that didn't tow the mark in your opinion makes it fictional . I don't think so. That's what they say it's "based" on a true story. If we follow your logic then every story is fictional.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I will pay for a oneway ticket for you to a country with a one payer system as long as you give up your citizenship. Then you can be happy with your "single payer" system


I'd be happy to chip in. Funny thing is as soon as you tell them there is another place to live besides the USA they don't wanna go. So how bad can it be?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> They started decreasing thirty years ago with Trickle Down Economics. Anyone here from the state of Kansas, can you tell us about the policies of your governor and how your credit rating has dropped three times? I love how you defend
> the rich and don't give a tinker's damn about the poor.


After what Brownback has done to their state economy, they still voted him back in. What does that say about the intelligence of republicans. Four red states voted to raise the minimum wage and then still voted republican. I know in Michigan the gerrymandering kept them a red state even though they had more democratic votes. It would be interesting to know how the rest of the states fared. It will also be interesting to know how long it will take for the people to start a revolt when they finally wake up to the gerrymandering and voter suppression. Republicans can't continue to steal elections for ever, even though that is their plan.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I wanna' go. Canada is my wish, but I would have to be independently wealthy to go as I could not be part of the single payer system until I had established myself as a citizen for a certain number of years. Are you willing to pitch in for that so I can get out of your life?


WindingRoad said:


> I'd be happy to chip in. Funny thing is as soon as you tell them there is another place to live besides the USA they don't wanna go. So how bad can it be?


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Oops.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I'd be happy to chip in. Funny thing is as soon as you tell them there is another place to live besides the USA they don't wanna go. So how bad can it be?


I guess it is because they love their country and won't give up on it. Understandable, it is a very good country.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

NJG said:


> It was a fictional story. It was based on Earl Hammers family, but every story line was not something that actually happened in their family. The "Homecoming" was based on an actual family event, but it was fictional. It was not a biography.


Thank you for being in touch with reality.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

sumpleby said:


> The Constitution has been 'changed' 27 times (the last time was 1992) and will, no doubt, be changed many times more as time moves on.


 :thumbup:


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> So one story line that didn't tow the mark in your opinion makes it fictional . I don't think so. That's what they say it's "based" on a true story. If we follow your logic then every story is fictional.


The show ran for years. Many episodes. ONLY ONE was closely based on a true story. It was entertainment, not a documentary.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> I wanna' go. Canada is my wish, but I would have to be independently wealthy to go as I could not be part of the single payer system until I had established myself as a citizen for a certain number of years. Are you willing to pitch in for that so I can get out of your life?


KNovice- how many years do you have to wait here to get our health care? I know we have tightened up our immigration laws but I thought once you are a citizen, which could take awhile, you would qualify for our Government health care. I will have to look that up.

Have you looked into it? It is a very good place to live in my opinion. Our health care has kept my husband and I from bankruptcy as he was very very ill with heart problems -- he came through the problems quite well and so they also saved his life. Our Alberta Health care covered everything as well as tests, and 45 days in the hospital. I am so thankful for it.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

So right. I'm sorry the other people slammed you for voicing your ideas.



Designer1234 said:


> I changed my mind - although I do thank Novice Knitter for her kind words. I think you will all have to make your own judgment about me and KPG.
> 
> YOu are welcome to start about 6 months ago and read all our posts, mine and hers and make your own decision whether I hate her or whether I have no respect for her. There is a big difference.
> 
> As far as the other Canadian she mentions, she is a very nice lady who has posted here on occasion. We do not agree about some things but I respect her opinions. I have respect for her. She is not nasty nor is she unkind. We are allowed to have different opinions as are all of you. We are also both allowed to post on this forum.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Many of their stockholders aren't complaining. LOL


You make some dumb comments, but none as dumb as this one. :!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

DGreen said:


> The show ran for years. Many episodes. ONLY ONE was closely based on a true story. It was entertainment, not a documentary.


Nobody said it was a documentary. Just because you think MM makes documentaries. It was based on a true character. Yes some of the episodes might not have happened exactly as portrayed on TV but it was not fictional.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> So right. I'm sorry the other people slammed you for voicing your ideas.


Don't worry about her. I just remember who is posting and ignore it. Nice to see you here.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> No what?????


She is very insecure, and has to always tell everyone how smart and important she thinks she is.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> I wanna' go. Canada is my wish, but I would have to be independently wealthy to go as I could not be part of the single payer system until I had established myself as a citizen for a certain number of years. Are you willing to pitch in for that so I can get out of your life?


=======
Health care
Health care in Canada

All Canadian citizens and permanent residents are eligible for health insurance in Canada.

Canadas health insurance system is set up to respond to peoples need for health care rather than their ability to pay for it. Often referred to as medicare, the system is designed to make sure that all residents of Canada have reasonable access to health care from doctors and hospitals.

Instead of having a single national plan, Canadas health care program is made up of provincial and territorial health insurance plans, all of which share certain common features and standards. Canadas public health care system is funded through taxes and administered by the provinces and territories.
Public health insurance

All Canadians and permanent residents may apply for health insurance. When you have health insurance you do not have to pay directly for most health-care services. They are paid for through your taxes. When you use health-care services, you simply show your health insurance card to the hospital or medical clinic.

Health insurance is different in each province and territory. The medical care your province or territory offers might not be covered in other provinces and territories. When you travel, check your coverage; you may require private health insurance.
Apply for public health insurance as soon as possible

You should apply for a health insurance card from your provincial or territorial government as soon as possible after you arrive in Canada.

You can get an application form at a doctors office, a hospital, a pharmacy or an immigrant-serving organization. You can also get forms online from your province or territorys ministry responsible for health.
Required documents

When you apply for your health insurance card you will need to show some identification, such as your birth certificate or passport, or your Confirmation of Permanent Residence (IMM 5292). You can also show your Permanent Resident Card.

=====
It appears you qualify for healthcare in any of our Provinces if you are a registered permanent Resident.

I just learned something new too.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> yep, I edited it again. so read the next one. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> =======
> Health care
> Health care in Canada
> 
> ...


And several provinces don't have enough money in their coffers to compete with other provinces. Just wanted fair and balance synopsis.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NJG said:


> You make some dumb comments, but none as dumb as this one. :!: :!: :!: :!:


I'm certainly not complaining. UP 107% in a year. Let me know if any Dems can match it.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I guess it is because they love their country and won't give up on it. Understandable, it is a very good country.


Then it's time for them to stop whining.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NJG said:


> She is very insecure, and has to always tell everyone how smart and important she thinks she is.


Can you site a post of mine where I've said I'm smart or important. But thanks for the vote of confidence.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knovice knitter said:


> I wanna' go. Canada is my wish, but I would have to be independently wealthy to go as I could not be part of the single payer system until I had established myself as a citizen for a certain number of years. Are you willing to pitch in for that so I can get out of your life?


IF is such a big word isn't it?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Here's why Mainahs voted for a Republican governor.
> 
> http://www.pressherald.com/2014/11/09/in-greene-lepage-reigns/
> 
> Note how people say he gets things done. Note how people say not to run up debt. Pay your bills as you go. Maybe if the Feds could do that we might have a viable economy. That's the difference between the two parties. And they may be why Republicans have some money. They don't spend what they don't have. They don't run up massive debt.


And, maybe we shouldn't have gone into Iraq and killed all those people, because there wasn't money for it. Do you realize how stupid your statement "they don't spend what they don't have" sounds coming from a republican. Just 3 of the things the republicans want to do [stated in Boehner and McConnells op ed} will raise the deficit by 211 billion. The thing is they don't care about the deficit as long as they are the ones doing it. HYPOCRITES


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I will pay for a oneway ticket for you to a country with a one payer system as long as you give up your citizenship. Then you can be happy with your "single payer" system


for the most part Medicare works and it is single payer. Why not single payer for all? I know some people are worth more than others, the repub way.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NJG said:


> And, maybe we shouldn't have gone into Iraq and killed all those people, because there wasn't money for it. Do you realize how stupid your statement "they don't spend what they don't have" sounds coming from a republican. Just 3 of the things the republicans want to do [stated in Boehner and McConnells op ed} will raise the deficit by 211 billion. The thing is they don't care about the deficit as long as they are the ones doing it. HYPOCRITES


I just have to tell you once more I am not a Republican. I'm independent. And what 3 things might that be? Talk is cheap.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I'd be happy to chip in. Funny thing is as soon as you tell them there is another place to live besides the USA they don't wanna go. So how bad can it be?


I have great insurance no need for me to leave, but feel free to go elsewhere.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> for the most part Medicare works and it is single payer. Why not single payer for all? I know some people are worth more than others, the repub way.


Yeah it works real well for criminals. Do you have one inkling of the amount of fraud in Medicare. OMG> And the amount of money that is thrown down the drain daily?????

Do you know that if you are in a nursing home and go to the hospital you can't go back to the nursing home unless you have been in the hospital for 3 days even if you are better.

Medicare regulation.

Have you seen how solvent the USPS is?


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Don't worry about her. I just remember who is posting and ignore it. Nice to see you here.


Same here. A virtual hand wave


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Nobody said it was a documentary. Just because you think MM makes documentaries. It was based on a true character. Yes some of the episodes might not have happened exactly as portrayed on TV but it was not fictional.


"Some episodes may not have happened exactly as portrayed." ONLY ONE was based on the book per se, the rest were written by Hollywood writers who MADE STUFF UP for entertainment purposes.

The series was FICTIONAL.

I'm beginning to understand how you can regurgitate right wing talking points as if they were fact. You obviously don't know the difference between fact and fiction and just proved it.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Nobody said it was a documentary. Just because you think MM makes documentaries. It was based on a true character. Yes some of the episodes might not have happened exactly as portrayed on TV but it was not fictional.


By the way, I have made no comments on MM. Once again, you are engaging in projections that have been fabricated out of nothing.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> And several provinces don't have enough money in their coffers to compete with other provinces. Just wanted fair and balance synopsis.


There is a paragraph in her post explaining that.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Yeah it works real well for criminals. Do you have one inkling of the amount of fraud in Medicare. OMG> And the amount of money that is thrown down the drain daily?????
> 
> Do you know that if you are in a nursing home and go to the hospital you can't go back to the nursing home unless you have been in the hospital for 3 days even if you are better.
> 
> ...


no I would love to see your proof of all these statements???


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> IF is such a big word isn't it?


So true. I'm sure lots of people here are thinking "IF ONLY WR would go away"


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

DGreen said:


> "Some episodes may not have happened exactly as portrayed." ONLY ONE was based on the book per se, the rest were written by Hollywood writers who MADE STUFF UP for entertainment purposes.
> 
> The series was FICTIONAL.
> 
> I'm beginning to understand how you can regurgitate right wing talking points as if they were fact. You obviously don't know the difference between fact and fiction and just proved it.


It only takes one to make it non fiction.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DGreen said:


> So true. I'm sure lots of people here are thinking "IF ONLY WR would go away"


yes I agree! 'sigh'


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

DGreen said:


> So true. I'm sure lots of people here are thinking "IF ONLY WR would go away"


I'm thinking that will be a new experience for all of them.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> no I would love to see your proof of all these statements???


Look it up.

Oh wait I did

http://oig.hhs.gov/fraud/enforcement/criminal/

http://www.irs.gov/uac/Examples-of-Healthcare-Fraud-Investigations-Fiscal-Year-2014

http://www.washingtonpost.com/sf/national/2014/08/16/a-medicare-scam-that-just-kept-rolling/


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> And several provinces don't have enough money in their coffers to compete with other provinces. Just wanted fair and balance synopsis.


Which are the 'several' Provinces ? or are you just 
dreaming again. It would be interesting for you to show which ones. I would honestly like to know if you give me facts that can be proven I will gladly admit you are right (which would be a new experience).


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Which are the 'several' Provinces ? or are you just
> dreaming again. It would be interesting for you to show which ones. I would honestly like to know as it is news to me - if you give me facts that can be proven I will gladly admit you are right (which would be a new experience).


Just checking to see if you know what you are talking about your own government. I didn't read all of your post so I went back after I posted and indeed you mentioned that not all provinces are equal. Try again.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Maybe some gerrymandering, but the Republican area in which I live was put into a Democratic Representative district, and the Democrat won.
> 
> What cheating? You need to explain that comment!


Gerrymandering is cheating, no matter if it is just "some" or a lot and no matte if it is done by republicans or democrats. Why do you need that explained?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Look it up.


I am confused itsn't this the Victory for Republicans thread? Looks like the" I am mad about it Dems "are the ones doing all the posting. :shock: :roll: Just sayin. Victory! :thumbup:


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Yeah it works real well for criminals. Do you have one inkling of the amount of fraud in Medicare. OMG> And the amount of money that is thrown down the drain daily?????
> 
> Do you know that if you are in a nursing home and go to the hospital you can't go back to the nursing home unless you have been in the hospital for 3 days even if you are better.
> 
> ...


Medicare fraud is primarily committed by doctors, since they are the ones getting the money. I don't care whether they are republicans or democrats - they're thieves. You have not proposed any solutions, which is your habit. So, how can we stop the abuse? Unless your only goal is to criticize, which is the only thing you seem capable of.

You have stated no facts and drawn no conclusions about the USPS - innuendo being your weapon of choice. Make a point and back it up with rational arguments or shut up about it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Look it up.
> 
> Oh wait I did
> 
> ...


You have to take the s out of https. Oh I see you did.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You have to take the s out of https. Oh I see you did.


All gone baby.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> no I would love to see your proof of all these statements???


Here's the one on the 3 day rule for Medicare Read it and weep. If I have to send you something about the USPS you'll have to grovel.

http://www.medicare.gov/coverage/skilled-nursing-facility-care.html

Let me know if you are in need for more information about how our medical system works.

Oh wait if I give you more information it will show how our government DOESN'T work. My bad.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I wonder how they could have been filibustered. In order to have a filibuster, a bill (that was passed by the House of Representatives) has to be debated on the senate floor. How many bills were presented by Harry Reid for debate on the Senate Floor? If he didn't present any bills, there could not be a filibuster. Then the Democrats pulled a switcher-roo so the bills only needed a simple majority, which the Democrats had.
> 
> How can Obama's policies be filibustered? Policies are not bills (potential laws).


THE ONLY THING THE FILIBUSTER RULE WAS CHANGED ON WAS APPOINTEES. I know that this was explained to you once before. You either have no memory or just don't want to remember, because your lies are more fun to repeat. The following bills needed 60 votes because of the filibuster so they did not pass.

113th congress 
Manchin-Toomey Background Checks
Vote: 54-46

Keep Student Loans Affordable Act of 2013
Vote: 51-49
Would keep the interest rate of subsidized federal student loans at 3.4% for another year

Student Loan Affordability Act
Vote: 51-46
Would keep the interest rate of subsidized federal student loans at 3.4% for two years.

Sequestration replacement
Vote: 51-49
Would postpone the sequester until Jan 2, 2014
Required millionaires to pay at least a 30% tax rate

112th congress

Bring Jobs Home Act
Vote: 56-42
Would grant businesses a tax credit for eliminating a business outside the US and relocating it in the US
Would deny businesses a tax deduction for outsourcing expenses related to outsourcing a business

Small Business Jobs and Tax Relief Act
Vote: 53-44
Gives small businesses a tax credit if their 2012 payrolls were higher than their 2011 payrolls

Paycheck Fairness Act

Vote: 52-47
Requires employers to prove differences in pay are not gender-related
Would allow employees to discuss salaries without retaliation, and allows government to collect data on women workers to better evaluate the wage gap

DISCLOSE Act
Vote: 51-44; reconsidered 53-45
Requires corporations, super PACs, labor unions, and other groups to disclose donors who give in excess of $10,000 for political contributions

Paying a Fair Share Act of 2012
Vote: 51-45
Requires millionaires to pay a 30% minimum tax rate
Expresses the Sense of the Senate that tax reform should repeal unfair loopholes and expenditures and make sure the wealthiest taxpayers pay a fair share of taxes

Repeal Big Oil Tax Subsidies Act
Vote: 51-47
Extends tax credits for energy efficient residences, electric vehicles, and other alternative forms of energy including wind facilities

Teachers and First Responders Back to Work Act of 2011
Vote: 50-50
Allocates grants to states to help them rehire teachers and others working in educational support

110th Congress

DREAM Act of 2010
Vote: 55-43

Emergency Senior Citizens Relief Act
Vote: 53-45
Provide senior citizens with a tax credit in lieu of a Social Security COLA

Paycheck Fairness Act (again)
Vote: 58-41

Creating American Jobs and Ending Offshoring Act
Vote: 53-45
Giving employers tax breaks for bringing overseas jobs back to America

DISCLOSE Act (again)
Vote: 59-39


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> But I *can* pay for what Medicare does not cover. I can go to the Doctor and Hospital of my choice. I can pay for prescriptions that my doctor prescribes.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

So much for that "Christian country" we keep hearing about from the right!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> So one story line that didn't tow the mark in your opinion makes it fictional . I don't think so. That's what they say it's "based" on a true story. If we follow your logic then every story is fictional.


It was based on the life of Earl Hammer and his family. Waltons Mountain was a fictional place, the county they lived in was fictional. One script was written by a fan who started writing while she was in high school, so definitely fictional.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> They are PMG again...


High jacked ;-)
Or is it hi-jacked?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NJG said:


> It was based on the life of Earl Hammer and his family. Waltons Mountain was a fictional place, the county they lived in was fictional. One script was written by a fan who started writing while she was in high school, so definitely fictional.


It is not fictional.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiction

Every episode depicted one of the family at some point.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are so wrong and beyond reasoning or discussion. You continue to attempt to speak for everyone. Most charities and social support organization are Conservative! So stop complaining about the Conservatives who do nothing or do not help or assist the poor. You're wrong and offensive.
> 
> The FACTS prove that Republicans and Conservatives and Churches do more for the poor than those not listed.
> 
> ...


Are you looking into a mirror and talking to yourself again? Tsk, tsk. It's tough being a Conservative I guess, even when you "win."


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Katsch said:


> High jacked ;-)
> Or is it hi-jacked?


Hard to tell, not knowing.

I'm thinking hi-balled.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I'm certainly not complaining. UP 107% in a year. Let me know if any Dems can match it.


Of course you're not complaining, but the employees doing the work and not getting raises are complaining. Your comments just make you look like a typical republican.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Can you site a post of mine where I've said I'm smart or important. But thanks for the vote of confidence.


That is KPG, not you.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> There is a paragraph in her post explaining that.


And she questioned me about my post. LOL She doesn't even know what she posts. And I thought so that's why I posted it. Try to keep up.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NJG said:


> Of course you're not complaining, but the employees doing the work and not getting raises are complaining. Your comments just make you look like a typical republican.


I'd hate to say in mixed company what your posts make you look like......


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Medicare fraud is primarily committed by doctors, since they are the ones getting the money. I don't care whether they are republicans or democrats - they're thieves. You have not proposed any solutions, which is your habit. So, how can we stop the abuse? Unless your only goal is to criticize, which is the only thing you seem capable of.
> 
> You have stated no facts and drawn no conclusions about the USPS - innuendo being your weapon of choice. Make a point and back it up with rational arguments or shut up about it.


Here's what a leading DEMOCRAT says about the USPS

http://www.carper.senate.gov/public/index.cfm/postal-reform-myths-vs-facts

Sorry I had to use a Democrat's assessment. But I did find it enlightening.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> What a rotten thing to write.


Read her posts and what she writes about me. While I don't pay her much attention, she thrives on being rotten to lots of folks. 
Besides, the topic is boring and none of your business just like what Americans do within the political arena of their own country is none of hers. She writes about America and says, "we."


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I just have to tell you once more I am not a Republican. I'm independent. And what 3 things might that be? Talk is cheap.


One thing was a proposal to restore the traditional 40-hour definition of full-time employment, as pertaining to the ACA. They want a business to be able to schedule an employee for 39.5 hours so they don't have to provide health insurance because it's not 40 hrs. Right now it is 30 hours.

Of course tax cuts for the wealthy and I don't remember the other one. It's not my job to look things up for you. You won't believe it anyway.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I'd hate to say in mixed company what your posts make you look like......


Oh, come on, don't hold back. Say it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> You clearly have no understanding of Capitalism and Economics.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> Really? Coming from you I am completely distraught,
> 
> Anything from you rRWingers must e right, right?


Nothing to do with an affiliation with a political party. Everything to do with understanding numbers, formulas, laws, investment, business, management, taxes and economics.

Simple arithmetic comes in handy too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> Who made that generalized statement that Liberals are against Capitalism? Gross generalization don't you think?


Your statement that Repubs want people to die isn't? 
Ridiculous.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> How about going back to 2010, and then starting again to find a way to help only the ones who did not have insurance of any kind. I personally know as many people that gained insurance through Obamacare, also either lost insurance, or it is now so expensive they cannot afford the premiums, yet alone the deductibles if they would have health issues. They will take their chances, and if a disaster strikes, they can file for bankruptcy. As far as the penalty for not having insurance, at the present time, the only way it will be collected is by reducing the tax refund.
> 
> Those that have Obamacare with a subsidy will probably loose it, with Supreme Court action. Then how will they pay it back.
> 
> You do know that if the government overpays you for something they later find you did not qualify for, they want it paid back, sooner the better. They could care less of your income status.


I'm betting she doesn't know and will be one to complain when she does know.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I wonder how they could have been filibustered. In order to have a filibuster, a bill (that was passed by the House of Representatives) has to be debated on the senate floor. How many bills were presented by Harry Reid for debate on the Senate Floor? If he didn't present any bills, there could not be a filibuster. Then the Democrats pulled a switcher-roo so the bills only needed a simple majority, which the Democrats had.
> 
> How can Obama's policies be filibustered? Policies are not bills (potential laws).


Try gerrymandered. I'm quite certain you'll have an argument for that, too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

NJG said:


> Think of all the money spent by the Koch brothers to purchase their congress people. Think of all the starving children that could have been fed with that money.


Think of all the Dem sugar daddies and how all their money could have gone to the children:

Tom Steyer, Jeff Katzenberg, Jonathan Soros, the Mostyns, Sean Parker, etc.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

knovice knitter said:


> I wanna' go. Canada is my wish, but I would have to be independently wealthy to go as I could not be part of the single payer system until I had established myself as a citizen for a certain number of years. Are you willing to pitch in for that so I can get out of your life?


Why aren't you independently wealthy and why should anyone have to pitch in for you? Others do it on their own, why can't you?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I'm certainly not complaining. UP 107% in a year. Let me know if any Dems can match it.


I'm not complaining on my investments either. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> Same here. A virtual hand wave


She is a liar and laughing stock. I noticed you responded to two messages about me as well. Guess you like to be in the dregs too, eh? She NEVER ignores me and usually writes at least two responses to every post I write and thens write hundreds of posts about me when I haven't conversed with her for months. She CANNOT ignore me, she is obsessed with me.

I have KP friends that read her posts and tell me the majority of her posts are not on topic but about me or others; always negative. A sad soul and wasted life, indeed.

You should teach her the virtual hand wave. I bet you both would benefit.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I'm thinking that will be a new experience for all of them.


Don't go, you are a voice of sanity in the cesspool of stupidity!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am confused itsn't this the Victory for Republicans thread? Looks like the" I am mad about it Dems "are the ones doing all the posting. :shock: :roll: Just sayin. Victory! :thumbup:


Yes - *Victory for Republicans!*

The Dems have L.O.L.L. and cannot even keep that thread alive so they post their ugliness here amongst the *winners!*


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't go, you are a voice of sanity in the cesspool of stupidity!


RIGHT here. Waiting to say, "I told you so" to several.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Explain this statement " Wisconsin teaching their children to cheat." How do children become involved in politics?
> 
> I do believe Iowa does the same!


Because republicans obviously believe their gerrymandering is ok so you pass that on to your children. There hear everything, either on tv or school. They know a whole lot more than you think the do.

This is how it is done in Iowa.

DES MOINES  In a locked windowless chamber across the street from the Iowa State House, three bureaucrats sequester themselves for 45 days every decade after census data is released. Their top-secret task: the redistricting of the states legislative and congressional boundaries.

But here, unlike in most other states, every care is taken to ensure the process is not political.

The mapmakers are not allowed to consider previous election results, voter registration, or even the addresses of incumbent members of Congress. No politician  not the governor, the House speaker, or Senate majority leader  is allowed to weigh in, or get a sneak preview.

Instead of drawing lines that favor a single political party, the Iowa mapmakers abide by nonpartisan metrics that all sides agree are fair  a seemingly revolutionary concept in the high-stakes decennial rite of redistricting.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Katsch said:


> High jacked ;-)
> Or is it hi-jacked?


Normal on KP, Kathy, par for the course.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Normal on KP, Kathy, par for the course.


I think she done good. LOL


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> Are you looking into a mirror and talking to yourself again? Tsk, tsk. It's tough being a Conservative I guess, even when you "win."


It isn't being tough being a Conservative in America at all. I know what I stand for and don't need you or a mirror to reflect my beliefs.

You cannot follow the conversation since my response was to one who commented to me. I guess you never learned common courtesy or anything about politeness or truth. Tsk, tsk. (I assume that's just another Dem talking point.)

It would be delightful to hear what you do for the poor, if anything or prove my words wrong. I'll wait, except, wait! You said you weren't going to respond on this thread anymore.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Hard to tell, not knowing.
> 
> I'm thinking hi-balled.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I'd hate to say in mixed company what your posts make you look like......


 :-D if you can bear to read them. I can't.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :-D


Geeeez and they say I follow them around. Did ya see "Can't we all get along"


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :-D if you can bear to read them.


I think I'd have to be bare to read them. OMG>


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> RIGHT here. Waiting to say, "I told you so" to several.


I just laugh and shake my head. I've heard it all before, ad nauseam. They cannot argue their points, or stay on topic, it is always, "she did this and he did that, she said that or he did," we are all "mean and nasty" because "we don't care about the poor" and cheat and buy our way through everything and everybody suffers. They cannot handle the truth or facts or debate on substance.

Complete nonsense but entertaining just the same.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Why don't you prove she is wrong. I seem to do that for you.


She did not make any point or draw any conclusions. I'm not interested in engaging with someone who simply states some random "fact" as if that is an argument or proves a point. Kind of like the cut and paste jobs you are so fond of.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I think she done good. LOL


I know she done good.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

DGreen said:


> She did not make any point or draw any conclusions. I'm not interested in engaging with someone who simply states some random "fact" as if that is an argument or proves a point. Kind of like the cut and paste jobs you are so fond of.


You should try cut and paste it's fun.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I think I'd have to be bare to read them. OMG>


She is such a debbie downer. I'd drown if I read every one of the Dems' posts, especially some. Do you read every word?

OMG is RIGHT!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> You should try cut and paste it's fun.


or fold and cut = snowflakes!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She is such a debbie downer. I'd drown if I read every one of the Dems' posts, especially some. Do you read every word?
> 
> OMG is RIGHT!


Of course not. But don't tell them they'll have another argument and I wanna watch Forensic Files. Please.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> or fold and cut = snowflakes!


Nah you need talent for that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Of course not. But don't tell them they'll have another argument and I wanna watch Forensic Files. Please.


O'tay. I'm ready for something more positive and enlightening too. Think I'll head to my craft room and get creative.

TL


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Nah you need talent for that.


oh, you are right!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> O'tay. I'm ready for something more positive and enlightening too. Think I'll head to my craft room and get creative.
> 
> TL


K I'll hold down the fort. OMG>


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She is a liar and laughing stock. I noticed you responded to two messages about me as well. Guess you like to be in the dregs too, eh? She NEVER ignores me and usually writes at least two responses to every post I write and thens write hundreds of posts about me when I haven't conversed with her for months. She CANNOT ignore me, she is obsessed with me.
> 
> I have KP friends that read her posts and tell me the majority of her posts are not on topic but about me or others; always negative. A sad soul and wasted life, indeed.
> 
> You should teach her the virtual hand wave. I bet you both would benefit.


Projecting again???? That's a very bad habit you have, Cheryl.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

What I fear with the Republicans gaining control of the Senate is that our centrist president will continue to act like a liberal republican and decide to work with Mitch from Kentucky and the other climate deniers and approve the Keystone pipeline, compromise on immigration reform and approve an increase in military spending. Also, I fear the Asian Pacific trade agreement will be approved and we will loose even more jobs overseas and control of where much of our food comes from. 

By the way, has anyone read how much coal Mitch and family imports from Columbia? Check it out...he is such a hypocrite on that issue...just like most politicians.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> No Gerrymandering here???????? Just check the previous maps!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iowa's_congressional_districts


Joey, please, consider who you are arguing your logic with; you'll go nowhere fast. I'm with you sister, but you'll not make progress with the progressives. :-D


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It isn't being tough being a Conservative in America at all. I know what I stand for and don't need you or a mirror to reflect my beliefs.
> 
> You cannot follow the conversation since my response was to one who commented to me. I guess you never learned common courtesy or anything about politeness or truth. Tsk, tsk. (I assume that's just another Dem talking point.)
> 
> It would be delightful to hear what you do for the poor, if anything or prove my words wrong. I'll wait, except, wait! You said you weren't going to respond on this thread anymore.


I'm sorry, I don't put on a performance for anyone on demand. Find a trained monkey, I'm sure it will know what you want to see and hear.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> I'm sorry, I don't put on a performance for anyone on demand. Find a trained monkey, I'm sure it will know what you want to see and hear.


Thank God. What would we do it you did?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I have to try. I guess that is the teacher in me. I could not tell you how many times I have explained how to solve a quadratic equation, to someone with closed mind. But I kept on trying. Some never got it. Some will never get it here either.


On that, I'll agree! "Some will never get it here."


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Thank God. What would we do it you did?


Cracks me up, she wrote to me and now doesn't want to write to me. Confused? I think so. Me, I'm thrilled.

But, I don't think she does anything for the poor or those in need.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Read her posts and what she writes about me. While I don't pay her much attention, she thrives on being rotten to lots of folks.
> Besides, the topic is boring and none of your business just like what Americans do within the political arena of their own country is none of hers. She writes about America and says, "we."


Yes, it's my business.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

That is disgusting!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is disgusting!


Nothing Squirrel wrote is disgusting.

If you are referring to my pic - remember the lyrics to " Let's Do It; Let's Fall in Love"? Think of that.

Where is your sense of humor, Bumps?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SQM said:


> Nothing Squirrel wrote is disgusting.
> 
> If you are referring to my pic - remember the lyrics to " Let's Do It; Let's Fall in Love"? Think of that.
> 
> Where is your sense of humor, Bumps?


Yes your pic. Too crude for me.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I agree with you - it is disgusting on many levels. I never liked that position - always felt it did not show me off at my best.

Was sent to me by a staunch rep. friend from Kindergarten.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Uh-oh. 
hey there, Slothy.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

ute4kp said:


> Uh-oh.


They are just "playing".


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

SQM said:


> They are just "playing".


Pin the tail on the donkey is my guess.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Nothing was damaged. People taped posters to the marble columns and the fear was that the adhesive would trash the marble. It didn't.


Marble that can be damaged by tape is fake marble. Just what I'd expect from Walker's admin.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

ute4kp said:


> Pin the tail on the donkey is my guess.


Squirrel - you are the best!


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

SQM said:


> Squirrel - you are the best!


I try. 
(giggles)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> How about YOU checking the facts!
> 
> http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/image/2013_potus_tax_returns.pdf
> 
> ...


Possibly because the foreign income came via investment in a fund, where investors have no authority over where the fund invests. If the managers decide to invest outside the country, they don't wait to hear from all their shareholders.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is disgusting!


Surprised? I'm not.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Cracks me up, she wrote to me and now doesn't want to write to me. Confused? I think so. Me, I'm thrilled.
> 
> But, I don't think she does anything for the poor or those in need.


I'll agree with the "But, I don't think" part. Your thinking process short circuits with your predetermined beliefs. Lots of people believe lots of different things, which is their privilege; but they overlook the fact that there are very few absolutes in life. Your attitude lends itself to the idea that you think you are absolutely correct about everything that crosses your mind, whether you think it through or not, to the point that even nonsensical ideas are presented as gospel, even while you accuse anyone who disagrees with you of what you are doing yourself. I find it very annoying. My mother was schizophrenic and that was her thought pattern. It may be a joke to you to push that attitude, because I don't think for a second that you're psychotic, but sometimes you seem to believe it's cute to behave as if you are. It loses it's charm when carried too far or when you've had to live with it in someone else for years who wasn't able to think rationally. You are able to think rationally, you just appear to think it's cute not to. I don't think it's funny and it's becoming increasingly difficult for some of us to take you seriously at all. I'm afraid you're going to find that it will backfire if you continue to push it. Sadly, you aren't alone on this thread in your attitude.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thanks, I knew I would get some help. I wonder how happy she will be when her one payer system denies a procedure that her Doctor says it is the only way to save her life. They may not even let her pay for it personally.
> 
> I took a prescription for a strong painkiller to a drug store for a friend who had major surgery two days before. Since she was on medicaid, she was denied that particular painkiller. They would not allow me to pay cash for it. For me the amount of money involved was nothing if I could help my friend relieve her pain. She had to suffer, Naproxin was the best she could do.


The reason you couldn't pay for the medication is because if the person on medicaid has money to pay full price for meds, then they shouldn't be on medicaid. Or if the person on medicaid has someone else that is willing to pay for their meds, then they shouldn't be on medicaid. They are trying to avoid fraud. 
I had a man come into Lenscrafters to get free glasses on Hometown day when we helped those in need. He didn't show me his certificate for free glasses, just picked out his frame and wanted progressive photogray glass lenses. After I gave him his total, he handed me his certificate. I explained the things he picked out were not part of the program. He wanted to pay the difference, which was over $380.00, I said if you can afford to pay that, why are you getting free glasses? He was pretty mad, but his girlfriend had signed him up as if he was really in need. He wasn't, just wanted to cheat the system.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Possibly because the foreign income came via investment in a fund, where investors have no authority over where the fund invests. If the managers decide to invest outside the country, they don't wait to hear from all their shareholders.


Poor Purl
you are too smart for those dimwits. They will never understand how things work.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Where in my statements did I say he had control over the funds? He did *not* have a signature authority in any foreign account. He does have investments in companies that have their home offices in foreign countries. He has foreign income of over $26,000 and he paid more than $2,700 in foreign tax which is subtracted from the tax he owes the US.
> 
> Quite often elected officials put the money in a blind trust, and the trust handles the investments. This may be what he has done. But then I did not see any trust documents in his return. But then I did not study every page or every word of his 1040. Just a quick page through to answer the question about foreign investments.


joeysomma
Amazing how much time you spend on stuff you don't even read carefully and understand. Leap before you jump.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Only four bills were filibustered in 2013-2014. Not many for 2 years. How many were actually passed? How many did Harry Reid actually bring to the floor?
> 
> Only 7 in 2011-2012.
> 
> ...


Harry didn't bring them to the floor the same way Boehner doesn't bring things to the floor in the house. Harry didn't bring them to the floor because he knew they would not be good for the country. 55 of those bills were to repeal the ACA. Boehner knew they would go no where so why keep voting? Sure, paycheck fairness, teachers back to work, lower interest on student loans, that is certainly bad for us, NOT


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> The reason you couldn't pay for the medication is because if the person on medicaid has money to pay full price for meds, then they shouldn't be on medicaid. Or if the person on medicaid has someone else that is willing to pay for their meds, then they shouldn't be on medicaid. They are trying to avoid fraud.
> I had a man come into Lenscrafters to get free glasses on Hometown day when we helped those in need. He didn't show me his certificate for free glasses, just picked out his frame and wanted progressive photogray glass lenses. After I gave him his total, he handed me his certificate. I explained the things he picked out were not part of the program. He wanted to pay the difference, which was over $380.00, I said if you can afford to pay that, why are you getting free glasses? He was pretty mad, but his girlfriend had signed him up as if he was really in need. He wasn't, just wanted to cheat the system.


NJG
I am just so glad that finally there is some oversight into possible fraud. If we could erase all fraud, everyone of us could get free healthcare. Many of those of means have found ways to get something for nothing. They are the ones who have the time to look for the loopholes.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> Amazing how much time you spend on stuff you don't even read carefully and understand. Leap before you jump.


Are you an enlisted or commissioned?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> NJG
> I am just so glad that finally there is some oversight into possible fraud. If we could erase all fraud, everyone of us could get free healthcare. Many of those of means have found ways to get something for nothing. They are the ones who have the time to look for the loopholes.


Fraud in Medicare has been going on since it's inception. It's a government entity and they don't care. Have you ever heard of kickbacks. OMG.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> So are you as smart as the sheep, that provide the wool for your knitting?


Hardly.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She is a liar and laughing stock. I noticed you responded to two messages about me as well. Guess you like to be in the dregs too, eh? She NEVER ignores me and usually writes at least two responses to every post I write and thens write hundreds of posts about me when I haven't conversed with her for months. She CANNOT ignore me, she is obsessed with me.
> 
> I have KP friends that read her posts and tell me the majority of her posts are not on topic but about me or others; always negative. A sad soul and wasted life, indeed.
> 
> You should teach her the virtual hand wave. I bet you both would benefit.


You wish you had a life like Designer's. All the talk about you is brought on by your behaviour on the various threads you choose to target.

Don't denigrate Designer, you are not a patch on her and you never will be. You, madam, are disgraceful.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> I'll agree with the "But, I don't think" part. Your thinking process short circuits with your predetermined beliefs. Lots of people believe lots of different things, which is their privilege; but they overlook the fact that there are very few absolutes in life. Your attitude lends itself to the idea that you think you are absolutely correct about everything that crosses your mind, whether you think it through or not, to the point that even nonsensical ideas are presented as gospel, even while you accuse anyone who disagrees with you of what you are doing yourself. I find it very annoying. My mother was schizophrenic and that was her thought pattern. It may be a joke to you to push that attitude, because I don't think for a second that you're psychotic, but sometimes you seem to believe it's cute to behave as if you are. It loses it's charm when carried too far or when you've had to live with it in someone else for years who wasn't able to think rationally. You are able to think rationally, you just appear to think it's cute not to. I don't think it's funny and it's becoming increasingly difficult for some of us to take you seriously at all. I'm afraid you're going to find that it will backfire if you continue to push it. Sadly, you aren't alone on this thread in your attitude.


SAMkewel
your diagnosis is on target.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> You wish you had a life like Designer's. All the talk about you is brought on by your behaviour on the various threads you choose to target.
> 
> Don't denigrate Designer, you are not a patch on her and you never will be. You, madam, are disgraceful.


And you are biased. Designer looks for us and starts the fire.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Where in my statements did I say he had control over the funds? He did not have a signature authority in any foreign account. He does have investments in companies that have their home offices in foreign countries. He has foreign income of over $26,000 and he paid more than $2,700 in foreign tax which is subtracted from the tax he owes the US.
> 
> Quite often elected officials put the money in a blind trust, and the trust handles the investments. This may be what he has done. But then I did not see any trust documents in his return. But then I did not study every page or every word of his 1040. Just a quick page through to answer the question about foreign investments.


Joey! You know PP doesn't understand finances and income tax returns and laws. Don't waste your breath, please! I'll debate with you privately if you want some fun. Geez! :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Are you an enlisted or commissioned?


Her husband and son were in the service. She's a nationalized German.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> And you are biased. Designer looks for us and starts the fire.


I don't want to get into it with you WR. I have a shred of respect left for you and I want to save it.

Designer's comments are always relevant. If you don't like them, don't read them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> So are you as smart as the sheep, that provide the wool for your knitting?


oh, this ought to be good ...


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Her husband and son were in the service. She's a nationalized German.


You mean another foreigner who knows more about America than those of us who live it every day.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> And you are biased. Designer looks for us and starts the fire.


Every time, she cannot stop herself.

I feel sorry for her but only she can control her actions.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> I don't want to get into it with you WR. I have a shred of respect left for you and I want to save it.
> 
> Designer's comments are always relevant. If you don't like them, don't read them.


Don't bother. Her comments are about as relevant as T*ts on a bull.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> You are right and Huck knows almost nothing, so why am I trying. It is almost impossible to pound any knowledge in a closed mind. I guess they do not have to worry about an audit from the IRS.


There reinforcements are rather shabby don't you think?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Just to show I am a good sport.


The photograph is funny. The animals are playing, they know who to procreate with and who not to. Duh!

Anyway, that position in a sexual sense is perfectly natural.

Seems some who live a G-dly life have no fun in that department.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> You mean another foreigner who knows more about America than those of us who live it every day.


Yep. I don't read her comments either, used to. Waaaaay out there ....


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> The photograph is funny. The animals are playing, they know who to procreate with and who not to. Duh!
> 
> Anyway, that position in a sexual sense is perfectly natural.
> 
> Seems some who live a G-dly life have no fun in that department.


So that's funny but you can't even get satire. REALLY.

Would it be ok if I posted one of humans. After all they are in the animal kingdom.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> You are right and Huck knows almost nothing, so why am I trying. It is almost impossible to pound any knowledge in a closed mind. I guess they do not have to worry about an audit from the IRS.


It's fairly easy to track lots of nothing.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> So that's funny but you can't even get satire. REALLY.
> 
> Would it be ok if I posted one of humans. After all they are in the animal kingdom.


Dare you. Double dare you.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SQM said:


> Dare you. Double dare you.


Save your breathe. I don't need to go that low.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> There reinforcements are rather shabby don't you think?


Huck/Ingried is good for a laugh. She once buried her alive husband, shipped him to Europe, buried him, and then *up* he came and is back living in MN as a young Whippersnapper of a husband, although with health problems, with her again. She lived on an island for awhile and then took a cruise ship home. Texted to KP while disembarking the big ship. Great fun! I'll never forget, it was fantastic theater. :-D  :XD:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huck/Ingried is good for a laugh. She once buried her alive husband, shipped him to Europe, buried him, and then *up* he came and is back living in MN as a young Whippersnapper with her again. She lived on an island for awhile and then took a cruise ship home. Great fun! I'll never forget, it was fantastic theater. :-D  :XD:


And they think I'm crazy. This information restores my faith in myself. JK... As if....


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> So that's funny but you can't even get satire. REALLY.
> 
> Would it be ok if I posted one of humans. After all they are in the animal kingdom.


Post away. I'm responding to the one who stated "that's disgusting." She's the one that doesn't get satire.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Save your breathe. I don't need to go that low.


She is hoping to get you thrown off, don't lower yourself to their level.

I know I don't have to tell you that, but I like you, so please hang around.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huck/Ingried is good for a laugh. She once buried her alive husband, shipped him to Europe, buried him, and then *up* he came and is back living in MN as a young Whippersnapper of a husband, although with health problems, with her again. She lived on an island for awhile and then took a cruise ship home. Texted to KP while disembarking the big ship. Great fun! I'll never forget, it was fantastic theater. :-D  :XD:


Do you have any insight into how nasty you are?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She is hoping to get you thrown off, don't lower yourself to their level.
> 
> I know I don't have to tell you that, but I like you, so please hang around.


I'm so far down now I won't see the sun until 2020.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> And they think I'm crazy. This information restores my faith in myself. JK... As if....


I'm telling you, great fun reading their posts. Of course, bantering with the good folks of KP is lots better.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> What does that have to do with Obama's policies? Districts are redrawn every 10 years to correspond with the census. That is politics, both parties share responsibility. The federal government decides how many Legislative seats each State gets, and the state draws the lines, along with their own state districts.
> The only real problem is if they have to reduce the number of seats and two sitting elected officials are now in the same district. Otherwise why are you complaining, it is a fact of life. You may not like it but someone has to do it.


Both parties do not share the responsibility in Wisconsin, the republican legislature does it. I posted how Iowa does it. That is how it should be done. Politics should not enter into it.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SQM said:


> Do you have any insight into how nasty you are?


Are you describing yourself again. You don't need to for us.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She is hoping to get you thrown off, don't lower yourself to their level.
> 
> I know I don't have to tell you that, but I like you, so please hang around.


Take your kissy a*se back to D&P and continue your love fest there. Oh what a relief that would be!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I sort of like Windy. It is only you and the Belgian Nazi that I don't like one bit.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm telling you, great fun reading their posts. Of course, bantering with the good folks of KP is lots better.


Oh I've been multitasking all night. LOL Got some nice patterns, helped several people with real issues and almost finished a pair of socks. Also watched a couple of episodes of Forensic Files.

OH and made a fabulous Quiche. I got the recipe earlier today from another KP'er.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Do you have any insight into how nasty you are?


None. Nada. Zilch. Zero. If she did, she'd curl up in a ball and cry. She should.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> None. Nada. Zilch. Zero. If she did, she'd curl up in a ball and cry. She should.


I would have thought that you understood that your opinion of me neither inflates nor deflates my ego. Sad that you are so concerned. Really sad.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

When is the first Republican celebration in a state? I don't mean the swearing in that occurs in January in D.C., but the state ceremonies.

Anyone know? I'm ready to party!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I would have thought that you understood that your opinion of me neither inflates nor deflates my ego. Sad that you are so concerned. Really sad.


Okay. Shred of respect gone. Go be pathetically nasty and ridiculous like your new BFF. It's never informative but it is entertaining.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> When is the first Republican celebration in a state? I don't mean the swearing in in D.C., but in each state?
> 
> Anyone know? I'm ready to party!


Oh heck we partied on 4 Nov. LOL We re-elected one of the most UNpopular Republican Governor's in the country. LOL

And the local Dem shill thanked the Governor for helping him keep his opinion column in the newspaper. See Republicans do create good jobs.

Ya gotta read this. It's short

http://www.pressherald.com/2014/11/09/in-greene-lepage-reigns/


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

This is what a SHELLAC CAN looks like...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Oh I've been multitasking all night. LOL Got some nice patterns, helped several people with real issues and almost finished a pair of socks. Also watched a couple of episodes of Forensic Files.
> 
> OH and made a fabulous Quiche. I got the recipe earlier today from another KP'er.


Really? Good for you. I managed to go to Church, laugh with my pastor, meet some friends for lunch, had a huge, full glass of tea spilled on me, got a complimentary gift card for the restaurant, shopped (bought nothing), cleaned my kitchen and watched The Good Wife. I don't know what the Forensic Files are and don't knit socks. I buy them!

Did you like the fabulous Quiche? I've gotta know? BTW; that was yesterday. :-D


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Happy days are here again
The skies above are clear again
So lets sing a song of cheer again
Happy times, happy nights
Happy days are here again!

EVERYBODY DANCE!!!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> This is what a SHELLAC CAN looks like...


I love that map!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> No Gerrymandering here???????? Just check the previous maps!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iowa's_congressional_districts


You think because there are not straight lines dividing the state, it is gerrymandering. Wake up Joey. They also have to divide according to population. DUH


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I would have thought that you understood that your opinion of me neither inflates nor deflates my ego. Sad that you are so concerned. Really sad.


All I repeated was what they post, you cannot make up the stories they tell. I'm telling you, this is better than a book or TV usually.

Perhaps I'm a better story teller but they are the authors.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> This is what a SHELLAC CAN looks like...


I love. RED RIGHT RIGHT RED.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I love. RED RIGHT RIGHT RED.


Yes my favorite Right color. REEEEEDDDDD!
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:  I am still happy can you tell?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Happy days are here again
> The skies above are clear again
> So lets sing a song of cheer again
> Happy times, happy nights
> ...


YES. The silence here seems a tad bit deafening. Poor babies must be tired from beating their dead horses all day. We live to ride another day. LOL


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Ya gotta read this. It's short
> 
> http://www.pressherald.com/2014/11/09/in-greene-lepage-reigns/


Very good! I read the Republican Governor is fiscally conservative, the town nearly equally representation of Rep vs. Dem and a vote for either party doesn't end friendships or lack of respect between folks. That's refreshing and something to be commended.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> And there is no gerrymandering in Iowa??? HA! All you have to do is look at the maps. I said nothing about politics in Wisconsin's redistricting. The state does it. So how do you know that the Republican legislature does it? So if the Democrats are in power does the Republican legislature still do it?
> 
> Use some common sense!!!!!!!!!!!!


Joey, do we have to remind you again to whom you are speaking.

Everybody dance now!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Very good! I read the Republican Governor is fiscally conservative, the town nearly equally representation of Rep vs. Dem and a vote for either party doesn't end friendships or lack of respect between folks. That's refreshing and something to be commended.


That's just the way Mainah's are. And if you ask for directions the first thing we will say is "You can't git thah from heah." And then laugh. I"ll have to find a link to Mainah vocabulary. You'll have to buy more depends though... LOL


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> This is what a SHELLAC CAN looks like...


Hi G! We've got a Victory Party going on. Good to see you again! Where's Kathy? She's our hostess.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Oh heck we partied on 4 Nov. LOL We re-elected one of the most UNpopular Republican Governor's in the country. LOL
> 
> And the local Dem shill thanked the Governor for helping him keep his opinion column in the newspaper. See Republicans do create good jobs.
> 
> ...


Interesting! 70% went for LePage...must have included a lot of Dems. Guess he was doing something right...and RIGHT!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Joey, do we have to remind you again to whom you are speaking.
> 
> Everybody dance now!


Here we go.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ueJ4-lTa1s


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love that map!


I see  Red!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes my favorite Right color. REEEEEDDDDD!
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:  I am still happy can you tell?


uh, huh :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here we go.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ueJ4-lTa1s


CB...that guy is GREAT!!! Have you posted it before...? I can't remember where I've seen it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> YES. The silence here seems a tad bit deafening. Poor babies must be tired from beating their dead horses all day. We live to ride another day. LOL


Tell me, you really did make/like the Cracked Quiche? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> What I fear with the Republicans gaining control of the Senate is that our centrist president will continue to act like a liberal republican and decide to work with Mitch from Kentucky and the other climate deniers and approve the Keystone pipeline, compromise on immigration reform and approve an increase in military spending. Also, I fear the Asian Pacific trade agreement will be approved and we will loose even more jobs overseas and control of where much of our food comes from.
> 
> By the way, has anyone read how much coal Mitch and family imports from Columbia? Check it out...he is such a hypocrite on that issue...just like most politicians.


Yes, I am concerned about the pipeline too and there has been so much gridlock no one has said anything in awhile about the TPP. I think I remember quite a few on both sides being against it, so I hope that is still true. I read something recently about the turtles father-in-law and a bunch of money found on one of his ships. Don't remember now what it was about.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> That's just the way Mainah's are. And if you ask for directions the first thing we will say is "You can't git thah from heah." And then laugh. I"ll have to find a link to Mainah vocabulary. You'll have to buy more depends though... LOL


More? I don't own _any_. I have complete control over my body. 

Say hi to CB, she's one of us.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> CB...that guy is GREAT!!! Have you posted it before...? I can't remember where I've seen it.


Yes, I think I saw it in Denim Country.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> CB...that guy is GREAT!!! Have you posted it before...? I can't remember where I've seen it.


Yes Tuesday night when we danced .


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> Pin the tail on the donkey is my guess.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> More? I don't own _any_. I have complete control over my body.
> 
> Say hi to CB, she's one of us.


We know each other. :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes Tuesday night when we danced .


This is the Victory thread. A Happy place!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We know each other. :XD:


Oh, you do? Sorry, I just met WR yesterday. My mistake.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes Tuesday night when we danced .


I think I used to be flexible like that...but I can't remember exactly!

ROFL..........


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> What I fear with the Republicans gaining control of the Senate is that our centrist president will continue to act like a liberal republican and decide to work with Mitch from Kentucky and the other climate deniers and approve the Keystone pipeline, compromise on immigration reform and approve an increase in military spending. Also, I fear the Asian Pacific trade agreement will be approved and we will loose even more jobs overseas and control of where much of our food comes from.(edited for brevity)


My greatest hope is that the Keystone pipeline will finally be approved, that the climate high priests will come to repentence, that coal will be given the green light that it deserves, that immigration reform will be speedy and just, and that there will be a necessary increase in military spending with special attention given to veterans.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> And there is no gerrymandering in Iowa??? HA! All you have to do is look at the maps. I said nothing about politics in Wisconsin's redistricting. The state does it. So how do you know that the Republican legislature does it? So if the Democrats are in power does the Republican legislature still do it?
> 
> Use some common sense!!!!!!!!!!!!


Stupid question, but I will answer it any way. If the democrats are in power, then the democrats do it. All you have to do is read and you find out things. Iowa conducts redistricting unlike any other state. The Iowa system does not put the task in the hands of a commission, but rather non-partisan legislative staff develop maps for the Iowa House and Senate, as well as U.S. House districts, without any political or election data (including the addresses of incumbents). A 5-person advisory commission is also formed. This is different from all other states. The redistricting plans from the non-partisan legislative staff are then presented to the Iowa Legislature for a straight 'Up' or 'Down' vote; if the Legislature rejects the redistricting plans, the process starts over. (Eventually, the Iowa Supreme Court will enter the process if the Legislature fails to adopt a plan three times.) Detailed descriptions of the Iowa system are available from the Iowa Legislature.

Before the last election Dave Lobesack, representative from Iowa moved because he was in a district with another democrat after redistricting was done. He use to be my rep, but no longer is. He chose to move rather than be in the same district as I thing Bruce Braley. They and their politics were not part of the decision making process.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> My greatest hope is that the Keystone pipeline will finally be approved, that the climate high priests will come to repentence, that coal will be given the green light that it deserves, that immigration reform will be speedy and just, and that there will be a necessary increase in military spending with special attention given to veterans.


I'm afraid we'll be disappointed. I cannot imagine Obama will veto the pipeline. I think it will be the final curtain for him for votes by any party if he stops it again.

Coal and oil will be delayed and prices raised until Obama is out of office IMO.

I bet Obama will use an EO to pass some type of huge amnesty for illegal immigrants and do nothing for legal immigration. If that happens, the you know what will hit the fan.

I believe Obama will request military funding, and once approved, say he didn't want it but didn't want to refuse the bill sponsored by the Repubs, who are responsible for funding the military and continuing the war(s).

In other words, pure politics, nothing more.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm afraid we'll be disappointed. I cannot imagine Obama will veto the pipeline. I think it will be the final curtain for him for votes by any party if he stops it again.
> 
> Coal and oil will be delayed and prices raised until Obama is out of office IMO.
> 
> ...


I do think you're right, that's why I couched my thoughts as "greatest hopes"...and maybe it'll mean waiting for 2016!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Okay. Shred of respect gone. Go be pathetically nasty and ridiculous like your new BFF. It's never informative but it is entertaining.


Again I don't care what you think. Why do you persist in telling me what you think. You do know the definition of insanity don't you. Was I supposed to cry or something?

You should be thanking me for saving you lots of time.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> That's just the way Mainah's are. And if you ask for directions the first thing we will say is "You can't git thah from heah." And then laugh. I"ll have to find a link to Mainah vocabulary. You'll have to buy more depends though... LOL


Love me some Maine! Spent a lot of time camping at Black Woods in Arcadia (Thunder Hole, Jordan Pond House, etc). Also summered for many years in Gorham NH and often went over the line to Bethel ME for dances and to meet up with some good lookin Mainiacs! Lots of really good memories!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Love me some Maine! Spent a lot of time camping at Black Woods in Arcadia (Thunder Hole, Jordan Pond House, etc). Also summered for many years in Gorham NH and often went over the line to Bethel ME for dances and to meet up with some good lookin Mainiacs! Lots of really good memories!


yeah. Many don't understand us and we like it that way and we won't have any qualms telling ya that. LOL

Did ya know the Maine state legislature tried to pass a law several years ago that allowed people to call themselves Maniahs if they have lived here a certain amount of time.

It didn't pass.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> yeah. Many don't understand us and we like it that way and we won't have any qualms telling ya that. LOL
> 
> Did ya know the Maine state legislature tried to pass a law several years ago that allowed people to call themselves Maniahs if they have lived here a certain amount of time.
> 
> It didn't pass.


Like they need permission?

:lol:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Again I don't care what you think. Why do you persist in telling me what you think. You do know the definition of insanity don't you. Was I supposed to cry or something?
> 
> You should be thanking me for saving you lots of time.


It's a pity you don't value your self respect. You're certainly demonstrating that you have none. I won't waste my time any more.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> It's a pity you don't value your self respect. You're certainly demonstrating that you have none. I won't waste my time any more.


Thank you. I bet your blood pressure just dropped by several points. Why were you so fascinated in the first place?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Did you know that Westminster, MA is the first municipality in the United States to have a proposal to ban sales of all tobacco products within town lines? 

I get to say that because once a Masshole always a Masshole!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Like they need permission?
> 
> :lol:


Damn straight they do. We look at birth certificate if we are in doubt. Plus we can spot a landlubber from 2 miles away in thick fog.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Thank you. I bet your blood pressure just dropped by several points. Why were you so fascinated in the first place?


Fascinated? Don't flatter yourself. Once, I found you responded decently when shown some respect. What a mistake that was.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Did you know that Westminster, MA is the first municipality in the United States to have a proposal to ban sales of all tobacco products within town lines?
> 
> I get to say that because once a Masshole always a Masshole!


Oh My. I used that moniker on Plenty of Fish and got booted. LOL Sometimes we call them Mass*sses.

I love going to the last overpass on the Maine turnpike on Labor Day weekend and read the banner on the south side. It says Buh Bye. LOL Well, recently we had to wait until leaf peeping is over.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Fascinated? Don't flatter yourself. Once, I found you responded decently when shown some respect. What a mistake that was.


And I still do.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Oh My. I used that moniker on Plenty of Fish and got booted. LOL Sometimes we call them Mass*sses.
> 
> I love going to the last overpass on the Maine turnpike on Labor Day weekend and read the banner on the south side. It says Buh Bye. LOL Well, recently we had to wait until leaf peeping is over.


Too funny...!

Did you hear about the signs on highways across the state (Mass) last spring?

"Changing lanes?"
"Use yah blinkah."


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Too funny...!
> 
> Did you hear about the signs on highways across the state (Mass) last spring?
> 
> ...


My dad always called it a flipper dipper. And he call the window washer a doggie. LOL

I found some of our "words" earlier and indeed Lauoey is in there. My MIL used to say that all the time.

And of course we never pronounce the "r" expect in Auguster. Which BTW has no "r''

I had a friend when I lived in NC and when I called her I would always say HI this is the woman who pahs her cah in Hahvd yahd. LOL


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I do think you're right, that's why I couched my thoughts as "greatest hopes"...and maybe it'll mean waiting for 2016!


I'm afraid you are correct. I am hopeful, but don't believe Obama will change or even bend one iota.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm afraid you are correct. I am hopeful, but don't believe Obama will change or even bend one iota.


This isn't the first time he's talked a good game. Time's up now. He got the 2 minute warning the other night.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Thank you. I bet your blood pressure just dropped by several points. Why were you so fascinated in the first place?


They say over and over they'll ignore us and yet they keep responding and talking about us.

They love us, I'm telling you ... pure obsession.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> My dad always called it a flipper dipper. And he call the window washer a doggie. LOL
> 
> I found some of our "words" earlier and indeed Laurey is in there. My MIL used to say that all the time.


What's Laurey? I don't know that one at all.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Did you know that Westminster, MA is the first municipality in the United States to have a proposal to ban sales of all tobacco products within town lines?
> 
> I get to say that because once a Masshole always a Masshole!


 :shock:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> They say over and over they'll ignore us and yet they keep responding and talking about us.
> 
> They love us, I'm telling you ... pure obsession.


Funny as hell if you ask me. Of course you didn't ask now did you.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> This isn't the first time he's talked a good game. Time's up now. He got the 2 minute warning the other night.


2 minutes and counting....

tic

tic

tic


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> This isn't the first time he's talked a good game. Time's up now. He got the 2 minute warning the other night.


But, he still has his telepromters; so we'll still hear more of the same.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Funny as hell if you ask me. Of course you didn't ask now did you.


I didn't but it is very funny. I'm amazed actually. So much so, I wanted a royalty every time they wrote my name.

$Cha-Ching$ you know, buy meta words and get paid!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> What's Laurey? I don't know that one at all.


Overcast, cloudy, probably gonna rain soon, but not a thunder storm. Just very big clouds and that smell of rain. Of course that's not webster's.

Once I asked my dad what no treespassing meant. I was just learning to read phonetically. He told me look at the word again . And put the emphasis where is belongs. So I got no trespassing, but I still didn't know what it meant. So he said, "if you go on the man's land you'll get buckshot in your a**" Best definition I've gotten in a long time. I was about 4-5 years old.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

How old are you now, 10?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> How old are you now, 10?


Might we know to whom you are jabbering?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Oh, there are two of you? I should have guessed. It fits your profile perfectly.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh, there are two of you? I should have guessed. It fits your profile perfectly.


Do any of you just answer the question?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Corporations have thrived under Obama as has the stock market. Corporations are stockpiling their money for themselves. It is called GREED. Profits are exceedingly high and jobs are not being created by big business. However countries outside the US are hiding tax money from us. Never ceases to amaze me how you can defend big corporations and let the middle class suffer. The middle class has been suffering for 40 years or more due to repub obstinacy.Tripling down on a failed policy called Trickle Down Economics. Keep up the fight Pubs you are tearing down America and making it an oligarchy. Those who love money more than people are now in the drivers seat, except for a small problem, called the VETO. I suppose we will all have to wait and see what happens next.


Isn't it absurd that they have to be told all this? Surely they're not all living off inherited wealth. They have eyes but they see not.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I will pay for a oneway ticket for you to a country with a one payer system as long as you give up your citizenship. Then you can be happy with your "single payer" system


I get the greater part of my medical care through a single-payer system, and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Here's what a leading DEMOCRAT says about the USPS
> 
> http://www.carper.senate.gov/public/index.cfm/postal-reform-myths-vs-facts
> 
> Sorry I had to use a Democrat's assessment. But I did find it enlightening.


Did you read the whole thing or just what Carper calls the myths? Because he seems to think that whatever is wrong with the USPS can be easily repaired if Congress would keep their hands off.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I agree with you - it is disgusting on many levels. I never liked that position - always felt it did not show me off at my best.
> 
> Was sent to me by a staunch rep. friend from Kindergarten.


Where is that picture? I need a page number.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Where in my statements did I say he had control over the funds? He did not have a signature authority in any foreign account. He does have investments in companies that have their home offices in foreign countries. He has foreign income of over $26,000 and he paid more than $2,700 in foreign tax which is subtracted from the tax he owes the US.
> 
> Quite often elected officials put the money in a blind trust, and the trust handles the investments. This may be what he has done. But then I did not see any trust documents in his return. But then I did not study every page or every word of his 1040. Just a quick page through to answer the question about foreign investments.


You didn't say he had control over the funds. In fact, you said very clearly that he didn't have signature authority. I wasn't disagreeing, just pointing out how someone can invest in foreign companies without knowing it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Do you have any insight into how nasty you are?


Not just nasty but madly, truly, deeply stupid. And with a very imperfect memory.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Maybe getting the citizenship was what I was thinking would take a while. I could not afford private insurance until that time, if I could even get it. I am assuming that I would have to establish residency first, brush up on my French (is that still a requirement?). I do need to look into everything so assumptions won't be necessary. I would truly love to live in Canada. The people and the land are beautiful. I've been to every province except PEI and both the Yukon and Northwest.


Designer1234 said:


> KNovice- how many years do you have to wait here to get our health care? I know we have tightened up our immigration laws but I thought once you are a citizen, which could take awhile, you would qualify for our Government health care. I will have to look that up.
> 
> Have you looked into it? It is a very good place to live in my opinion. Our health care has kept my husband and I from bankruptcy as he was very very ill with heart problems -- he came through the problems quite well and so they also saved his life. Our Alberta Health care covered everything as well as tests, and 45 days in the hospital. I am so thankful for it.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

wow Thanks Designer.


Designer1234 said:


> =======
> Health care
> Health care in Canada
> 
> ...


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

No matter what happens, at the time ACA was enacted, I was eligible. I was never given subsidies, they are paid directly to the insurance company. It seems the insurance company would be the one to return the money. You are correct that I have not looked it up. I just got home from babysitting and it is 3:20 am. I am a little tired tonight. I will let you know my findings tomorrow.


knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm betting she doesn't know and will be one to complain when she does know.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I receive Social Security and I have a retirement account. I do just fine. The key word is wealthy. I am not wealthy enough to take advantage of tax loopholes, have my money in Swiss bank accounts or buy congressmen. My father was a jobless alcoholic and my mother worked three jobs. No silverspoon here. Anything else you'd like to pry into?


knitpresentgifts said:


> Why aren't you independently wealthy and why should anyone have to pitch in for you? Others do it on their own, why can't you?


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh the marble in the capitol building is not fake. The damage was fake.


Poor Purl said:


> Marble that can be damaged by tape is fake marble. Just what I'd expect from Walker's admin.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> My greatest hope is that the Keystone pipeline will finally be approved, that the climate high priests will come to repentence, that coal will be given the green light that it deserves, that immigration reform will be speedy and just, and that there will be a necessary increase in military spending with special attention given to veterans.


I agree veterans need more assistance.

So what are your thoughts on imported coal and the proposed Asian Pacific trade agreement?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm afraid we'll be disappointed. I cannot imagine Obama will veto the pipeline. I think it will be the final curtain for him for votes by any party if he stops it again.
> 
> Coal and oil will be delayed and prices raised until Obama is out of office IMO.
> 
> ...


What about imported coal and the Asian Pacific trade agreement?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

knovice knitter said:


> I receive Social Security and I have a retirement account. I do just fine. The key word is wealthy. I am not wealthy enough to take advantage of tax loopholes, have my money in Swiss bank accounts or buy congressmen. My father was a jobless alcoholic and my mother worked three jobs. No silverspoon here. Anything else you'd like to pry into?


Most people are exactly like you. Do you know the wealthy are also like you? No loopholes, no foreign bank accounts or bought Congressmen. That stuff is for people to talk about and normally isn't reality and is based in envy. I wrote, _independently wealthy_, which means just that; not dependent on others. I wasn't prying, just asking why you don't believe you can do what the majority accomplish without assistance.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> YOU received the subsidy. It was paid to the insurance company as part of your premium. The insurance company will not pay it back. You have already received the coverage of the insurance.


I'm afraid so many will be in shock when they learn they received too much of a subsidy which needs to be returned and/or is a liability for them.

I don't envy you, Joey, when you must explain to your clients how the ACA law was so poorly designed and why the client received too great of a subsidy. Especially when so many millions will be learning about their higher premiums soon, too, because the employer mandate, which Obama delayed so many times, will finally take effect now that the midterm election is over.

Eeech!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm afraid so many will be in shock when they learn they received too much of a subsidy which needs to be returned, or is a liability for them.
> 
> I don't envy you, Joey, when you must explain to your client's about how the ACA law was so poorly designed and why the client received too great of a subsidy. Especially when so many millions will be learning about their higher premiums sonn too, because the employer mandate, which Obama delayed so many times, will finally take effect not that the midterm election is over.
> 
> Eeech!


Or the simple math that 20% of a Million $ is still a lot of money.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Or the simple math that 20% of a Million $ is still a lot of money.


Good morning! I see no happy days for those who will learn the news when preparing their 2014 income tax returns or see their premiums/deductibles for the future.

I believe many Americans have no idea what to expect regardless of what BS they've been fed by the Dems and Obama and his team.

The facts and reality will be a shocker for a lot of Americans.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good morning! I see no happy days for those who will learn the news when preparing their 2014 income tax returns.
> 
> I believe many Americans have no idea what to expect regardless of what BS they've been fed by the Dems and Obama and his team.
> 
> The facts and reality will be a shocker for a lot of Americans.


There was a report on one of the new channels 60 minutes. 20/20 about people who still can't afford the "affordable" care and about a doc and a couple of NP's going around in beat up RV to give them care. Don't be fooled. COST has not be contained. Not by a long shot.

I found it.

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/on-the-road-with-the-health-wagon/


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> There was a report on one of the new channels 60 minutes. 20/20 about people who still can't afford the "affordable" care and about a doc and a couple of NP's going around in beat up RV to give them care. Don't be fooled. COST has not be contained. Not by a long shot.


Oh, I know that, and am not directly affected, as I buy my insurance privately, not through the ACA. I'm speaking about the thousands or perhaps millions who believe they have good insurance at reasonable costs and don't know what they're about to be facing.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

The Employer Mandate is going to make it's debut Jan. 2015 unless it's delayed again.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, I know that, and am not directly affected, as I buy my insurance privately, not through the ACA. I'm speaking about the thousands or perhaps millions who believe they have good insurance at reasonable costs and don't know what they're about to be facing.


I know exactly what you are talking about. Getting health care has never been an issue in this country. COST is the underlying issue. And until COSTS are controlled it will always be difficult to pay for. 2+2=4 EVERY TIME.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I agree veterans need more assistance.
> 
> So what are your thoughts on imported coal and the proposed Asian Pacific trade agreement?


None presently. I'm not informed enough on those subjects to have formed an opinion.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> None presently. I'm not informed enough on those subjects to have formed an opinion.


Shades of NAFTA? I don't know either.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> There was a report on one of the new channels 60 minutes. 20/20 about people who still can't afford the "affordable" care and about a doc and a couple of NP's going around in beat up RV to give them care. Don't be fooled. COST has not be contained. Not by a long shot.
> 
> I found it.
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/on-the-road-with-the-health-wagon/


Interesting...I remember that initial story.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Interesting...I remember that initial story.


I'll say it one more time. 20% of a Million dollars is still a lot of money.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I do believe that the employer mandate was delayed for another year.
> 
> I wonder what Obama would do if the Congress would pass a law that said the ACA has to be fully implemented as originally written, immediately. No waivers. Would he veto it? I can not think of a bigger mess. Then the unions, members of Congress and their staff would riot.


The ACA is being challenged again in the Supreme Court.

http://www.npr.org/blogs/health/2014/11/07/362315906/in-surprise-move-supreme-court-takes-on-fate-of-obamacare-again


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I do believe that the employer mandate was delayed for another year.
> 
> I wonder what Obama would do if the Congress would pass a law that said the ACA has to be fully implemented as originally written, immediately. No waivers. Would he veto it? I can not think of a bigger mess. Then the unions, members of Congress and their staff would riot.


Do you mean another year, Joey...2015/2016? Making it actually 2 years from inception?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> The Employer Mandate is going to make it's debut Jan. 2015 unless it's delayed again.


I can hear the shouting already ...


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

B Strong - You are not alone. Not by a long shot. Too many of us stayed home. Darn shame. I have stopped talking to people if they complain about the way things are and then tell me they didn't vote. Why waste my time on them? They had their chance to speak their peace. 
I am keeping my fingers crossed there will be an opening in the stalemate,but I fear there won't. There is just something about this President that the Rs will not work with.
Our economy is improving, steadily, fewer Seniors are facing the donut hole thanks it being reduced by the ACA. More of our troops are home. I don't know what people want.
But, it is another election over with and we'll wait and see what they do. I was just happy when Eric Cantor R (VA)lost in the primary. That man actually had stock in a company that he would have made money on if the US defaulted on its loans. He is a traitor with a big, fat Wall Street job now.
I just want them to work for us. I work every day and have for 40 years. My DH works as well, even though he is retired. I get tired of being referred to as someone who wants to be on the dole because I am a Democrat. Nothing could be farther from the truth.
Wow, I will shut up. Sorry for the rant. 
BTW - Katsch - I really liked your pendant over your table. I thought it looked great!

Wow - I responded to something quite a few pages back. Didn't realize this had taken such an ugly turn and garnered so many pages. Oh well. Should have known. Been there, done that.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

shayfaye said:


> You are not alone. Not by a long shot. Too many of us stayed home. Darn shame. I have stopped talking to people if they complain about the way things are and then tell me they didn't vote. Why waste my time on them? They had their chance to speak their peace.
> I am keeping my fingers crossed there will be an opening in the stalemate,but I fear there won't. There is just something about this President that the Rs will not work with.
> Our economy is improving, steadily, fewer Seniors are facing the donut hole thanks it being reduced by the ACA. More of our troops are home. I don't know what people want.
> But, it is another election over with and we'll wait and see what they do. I was just happy when Eric Cantor R (VA)lost in the primary. That man actually had stock in a company that he would have made money on if the US defaulted on its loans. He is a traitor with a big, fat Wall Street job now.
> ...


1500 troops were just deployed to the ME.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/08/world/middleeast/us-to-send-1500-more-troops-to-iraq.html?_r=0


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

To Iraq, not Afghanistan. Do you not agree that we have to combat ISIS? You all are the hawks, wanting a strong defense. If he didn't send anyone, there would be whining about how weak he is. Obama can't win. 1500 troops is nothing in comparison to past troop movements.


WindingRoad said:


> 1500 troops were just deployed to the ME.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> None presently. I'm not informed enough on those subjects to have formed an opinion.


It might surprise you to see the loss of jobs due to trade agreements and imports of energy.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

shayfaye said:


> To Iraq, not Afghanistan. Do you not agree that we have to combat ISIS? You all are the hawks, wanting a strong defense. If he didn't send anyone, there would be whining about how weak he is. Obama can't win. 1500 troops is nothing in comparison to past troop movements.


Yes Afghanistan is not in the ME.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

shayfaye said:


> To Iraq, not Afghanistan. Do you not agree that we have to combat ISIS? You all are the hawks, wanting a strong defense. If he didn't send anyone, there would be whining about how weak he is. Obama can't win. 1500 troops is nothing in comparison to past troop movements.


I was replying to your statement that more of our troops are home. Do you think every Democrat agrees with every policy and every other Democrat?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> B Strong - You are not alone. Not by a long shot. Too many of us stayed home. Darn shame. I have stopped talking to people if they complain about the way things are and then tell me they didn't vote. Why waste my time on them? They had their chance to speak their peace.
> I am keeping my fingers crossed there will be an opening in the stalemate,but I fear there won't. There is just something about this President that the Rs will not work with.
> Our economy is improving, steadily, fewer Seniors are facing the donut hole thanks it being reduced by the ACA. More of our troops are home. I don't know what people want.
> But, it is another election over with and we'll wait and see what they do. I was just happy when Eric Cantor R (VA)lost in the primary. That man actually had stock in a company that he would have made money on if the US defaulted on its loans. He is a traitor with a big, fat Wall Street job now.
> ...


One of the reasons the GOP won't work with this President is because this President has not reached out to them in any significant way and when he has its been with snide remarks like, "They can come for the ride, but they gotta sit in back.

This is our President speaking like this? Naw...turned out he's just another thug from Chicago!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> It might surprise you to see the loss of jobs due to trade agreements and imports of energy.


All the more to drill in the ANWR and approve Keystone.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I know exactly what you are talking about. Getting health care has never been an issue in this country. COST is the underlying issue. And until COSTS are controlled it will always be difficult to pay for. 2+2=4 EVERY TIME.


... except in Common Core math curriculums ... :-D

2 + 2 = anything you want it to as long as you can explain how you arrived at your answer.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Sorry if that sounded like an attack. I i not mean it that way. Gosh no, I don't think we all agree. We are individuals. In my own home, I am a conservative Democrat and my husband is a liberal Democrat. You can imagine the conversations we have. LOL I am sorry if I offended you. I did not mean to, just voicing an opinion.


WindingRoad said:


> I was replying to your statement that more of our troops are home. Do you think every Democrat agrees with every policy and every other Democrat?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

shayfaye said:


> Sorry if that sounded like an attack. I i not mean it that way. Gosh no, I don't think we all agree. We are individuals. In my own home, I am a conservative Democrat and my husband is a liberal Democrat. You can imagine the conversations we have. LOL I am sorry if I offended you. I did not mean to, just voicing an opinion.


Then why do you think all Republicans are alike? I'm an atheist. Many Republicans wouldn't even talk to me. I'm a liberal in that I believe in individual liberties. I believe in a woman's right to choice.

But I believe we should be fiscally responsible. I believe if you give a man a fish he eats for one day. If you teach him to fish he's never hungry and that has nothing to do with religion. It has to do with common sense.

I believe Obama is not a good president. To some that makes me a racist. And yet I don't believe OJ was a nice person nor Michael Vick. Does that make me a racist. You really need to read everything and not just pick and choose.
I speak my mind. I don't hide behind theories, misinformation, and untruths. I hate apathy. That is the real reason we are in the predicament we are in right now.

NO one cares or has enough balls to do what needs to be done. They don't want to be nasty to someone. They just wanna be nice. They wanna keep their jobs. At my job we are told to have a positive attitude. Ya know why. Because with a positive attitude TPTB won't have to confront any untoward issues. They can report to their superiors that all is well in their fiefdom. They keep their jobs, the common workers keep their mouth shut, and their job. And ya know what no one is happy. If we stay positive every thing is fine. No has to have the balls to fire the slackers. I'm just biding my time 2 1/2 years and I retire.

A good egg either has to crack or go bad. Which way do you want to head?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Shades of NAFTA? I don't know either.


It is time to read up on the Asian Pacific trade agreement as it will be up for approval very soon.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Then why do you think all Republicans are alike? I'm an atheist. Many Republicans wouldn't even talk to me. I'm a liberal in that I believe in individual liberties. I believe in a woman's right to choice.
> 
> But I believe we should be fiscally responsible. I believe if you give a man a fish he eats for one day. If you teach him to fish he's never hungry and that has nothing to do with religion. It has to do with common sense.
> 
> ...


This is why I said earlier that I like you.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SQM said:


> This is why I said earlier that I like you.


Today maybe. What about yesterday? You're aware of the fact that you won't be popular with that stance?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

What stance?

Why do I need to be popular here?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

EVERYTHING OBAMA TOUCHES:
http://hotair.com/archives/2014/11/09/surveying-the-wreckage-the-obama-era-has-sacrificed-a-generation-of-democrats/

When Barack Obama took office, he was hailed as a liberal savior. His presidency, it was believed, would usher in a new era of progressive dominance not seen since Roosevelt. Instead, Republicans have been restored to a position of power across the country they had not known since Al Smith lost 40 states to Herbert Hoover. Far from revitalizing it, Obama has erased generations of the Democratic Partys progress.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SQM said:


> What stance?
> 
> Why do I need to be popular here?


Damned if I know. I'm not popular how would I know why you need to be. What stance. Liking horrible me. What other stance did you think I meant?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> It might surprise you to see the loss of jobs due to trade agreements and imports of energy.


Have to agree with you about APTA Peacegoddess.

It is the same thing that was pass by government and NAFTA.

None listen then to the cotton industry down south who protested the trade act. None seem then to understand that it would lead to companies in the USA taking jobs over seas.

Obama said our goverment when on tour of Asian countries that we are almost ready to pass APTA here .

Most people in this country do not realize that in doing so we are opening up more companies going overseas to Asian countries.
None seem to realize that the Asian companys that have built plants over here for American workers will close down as it will be cheaper for them to do so in their own countries. More lost of jobs can be expected. Plus the China has already because of lower traiff's are causing lost money . They do not seem to notice that either.

Your right about the free flow of coal industrys to this country.
By closing our coal industries we rae going to lose again. Coal may not be good for air control. But at least the coal industries in the US were starting to get a handle on cleaning coal up so not having immission that will harm atmosphere as bad as it was before.
I blame the whole of goverment for what it is going to do. If this law is pass we are opening another can of worms.

Seem it would be a good time for both sides of the table Libs and Repb. to start protesting this and writing their so called leader to stop this nonsense before it is pass. 
But I fear it will be like NAFTA pass under table and no one will hear it's passing until it is to late.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> EVERYTHING OBAMA TOUCHES:
> http://hotair.com/archives/2014/11/09/surveying-the-wreckage-the-obama-era-has-sacrificed-a-generation-of-democrats/
> 
> When Barack Obama took office, he was hailed as a liberal savior. His presidency, it was believed, would usher in a new era of progressive dominance not seen since Roosevelt. Instead, Republicans have been restored to a position of power across the country they had not known since Al Smith lost 40 states to Herbert Hoover. Far from revitalizing it, Obama has erased generations of the Democratic Partys progress.


Yes the states did well also. And that's where we need a grassroots movement.

See how warped some people views of others are.

http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2014/01/paul-lepage-maine-governor-crazy-101923.html#.VGDn3if2TIo

Being referred to as mild mannered is not exactly a compliment to many Maihahs.

And guess what we proved the author wrong about us TWICE EVEN.. LOL


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

If I don't think all Democrats are alike, why would I think that all Republicans are alike? 

We agree on this one - I believe in a woman's right to choice.

We agree on this one - But I believe we should be fiscally responsible. 

I didn't believe Bush was a good President, so this one is a wash. 

We agree on this - I speak my mind. I don't hide behind theories, misinformation, and untruths. I hate apathy. That is the real reason we are in the predicament we are in right now.

We need a Teddy Roosevelt again - NO one cares or has enough balls to do what needs to be done. 

I retire on January 31, 2015. Can't wait. 11 more Fridays to go.

I think we are going to crack and soon. We have rolled down this hill long enough and the wall is coming up. Neither side wants to give up their special interests.

See, we have common ground and I am sorry, but I am still smiling. It is just my way.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

shayfaye said:


> If I don't think all Democrats are alike, why would I think that all Republicans are alike?
> 
> We agree on this one - I believe in a woman's right to choice.
> 
> ...


And I've never said Bush was a good president. AAMOF I don't believe we've had many, good ones that is. And I believe that's what the founding fathers wanted.

Nothing good really comes from fear. You have to come from a place of strength. As a fledgeling country we certainly weren't coming from strength. "Street smarts" in that we had the NA's on our sides and we knew the topography of the land was pretty much what defeated the British that and the fact that they had to make a long trip over the Big Pond to even get to the battle.

This is an example of what I mean about doing the unpopular stuff. BTW the PPH is a liberal shill all the way.

http://www.pressherald.com/2014/11/09/in-greene-lepage-reigns/


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> I receive Social Security and I have a retirement account. I do just fine. The key word is wealthy. I am not wealthy enough to take advantage of tax loopholes, have my money in Swiss bank accounts or buy congressmen. My father was a jobless alcoholic and my mother worked three jobs. No silverspoon here. Anything else you'd like to pry into?


_Why aren't you independently wealthy????_ Who asks such questions? I'm surprised you responded so calmly.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Oh the marble in the capitol building is not fake. The damage was fake.


So I gathered.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Look it up.
> 
> Oh wait I did
> 
> ...


Guess who paid the largest fine for medicare fraud? Can't wait to hear? Let me tell you, the republican governor of the great state of Florida, Rick Scott. Also pleased the fifth 75 times.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Here's the one on the 3 day rule for Medicare Read it and weep. If I have to send you something about the USPS you'll have to grovel.
> 
> http://www.medicare.gov/coverage/skilled-nursing-facility-care.html
> 
> ...


Do you know the reason the USPS is in financial trouble?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> But I *can* pay for what Medicare does not cover. I can go to the Doctor and Hospital of my choice. I can pay for prescriptions that my doctor prescribes.


Well aren't you special? I see it's only YOU that matters. The hell with everyone else. The poor are such terrible managers of money, they should be punished. Way to trest you fellow countrymen.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Why don't you prove she is wrong. I seem to do that for you.


It is not only doctors that defraud medicare, look up Rick Scott.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> Do you know the reason the USPS is in financial trouble?


Do you that's the question.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Are you looking into a mirror and talking to yourself again? Tsk, tsk. It's tough being a Conservative I guess, even when you "win."


http://www.latimes.com/business/hiltzik/la-fi-mh-conservatives-or-liberals-20140331-story.html
Some information about contributions.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> She is not very observant, the answer was already posted on this thread, I believe.


Four posts in a row. AS..


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I'd hate to say in mixed company what your posts make you look like......


You know what it meas hen you point a finger at someone else, there are four pointing right back at you.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Here's what a leading DEMOCRAT says about the USPS
> 
> http://www.carper.senate.gov/public/index.cfm/postal-reform-myths-vs-facts
> 
> Sorry I had to use a Democrat's assessment. But I did find it enlightening.


What is your point?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> You know what it meas hen you point a finger at someone else, there are four pointing right back at you.


Damn straight there are. And that's the way I like. You're so observant, for a ragtag team.....


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> What is your point?


I know how to copy and paste?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Do you that's the question.


I asked you first.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> She is not very observant, the answer was already posted on this thread, I believe.


not sufficiently


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Guess who paid the largest fine for medicare fraud? Can't wait to hear? Let me tell you, the republican governor of the great state of Florida, Rick Scott. Also pleased the fifth 75 times.


And yet the republicans voted him back in. That says a lot about them.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> I asked you first.


You weren't the first you won't be the last.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> Guess who paid the largest fine for medicare fraud? Can't wait to hear? Let me tell you, the republican governor of the great state of Florida, Rick Scott. Also pleased the fifth 75 times.


You mean this Rick Scott. Why skew the facts?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rick_Scott

Maybe this one will suit you better. It works for me.

http://www.factcheck.org/2014/06/floridas-medicare-fraud-flashback/


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Damn straight there are. And that's the way I like. You're so observant, for a ragtag team.....[/quo
> 
> Tough being a winner isn't it. just what have you won with this victory of republicanism? Obama is still President, the congress is still dysfunctional, executive Orders will e written, nothing will get done. Just say No was a great way to deal with the President. Making him a one term President worked so well for you. Well, the American people have spoken, you won, but how will the republicans deal with their mandate? Will they care about he American people or will they care about corporations, because corporations are people?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I know how to copy and paste?


You do that well, but son can a kinderartner.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> WindingRoad said:
> 
> 
> > Damn straight there are. And that's the way I like. You're so observant, for a ragtag team.....[/quo
> ...


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> You do that well, but son can a kinderartner.


Thanks and kindergarteners, spelt correctly are LTAO.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Then why do you think all Republicans are alike? I'm an atheist. Many Republicans wouldn't even talk to me. I'm a liberal in that I believe in individual liberties. I believe in a woman's right to choice.
> 
> But I believe we should be fiscally responsible. I believe if you give a man a fish he eats for one day. If you teach him to fish he's never hungry and that has nothing to do with religion. It has to do with common sense.
> 
> ...


The problem is that you don't have to be nasty all the time - once in awhile be a bit kind and you will convince people that you are a balanced person. All we see is negativity - you are smart, that is obvious, you have some good ideas, but sometimes give other ideas a chance - sometime quit attacking everyone in every post. Post something positive and nice for a change - maybe one post out of 4 ? People might listen to you then, but when you are nasty all the time, people turn you off or the opposite, argue and dislike you.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Well, I seriously doubt that I will have to pay it back. The government should collect what's owed from tax evaders, off-shore bank accounts and other shoddy business practices. We poor who cannot afford insurance premiums will never be able to pay it back. If I go to jail, I'll be covered there, I guess. I am not going to get my undies in a bundle over your scare tactics.


joeysomma said:


> YOU received the subsidy. It was paid to the insurance company as part of your premium. The insurance company will not pay it back. You have already received the coverage of the insurance.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> The problem is that you don't have to be nasty all the time - once in awhile be a bit kind and you will convince people that you are a balanced person. All we see is negativity - you are smart, that is obvious, you have some good ideas, but sometimes give other ideas a chance - sometime quit attacking everyone in every post. Post something positive and nice for a change - maybe one post out of 4 ? People might listen to you then, but when you are nasty all the time, people turn you off or the opposite, argue and dislike you.


PFFFFFTTT. Apathy stinks. Why do you persist in your control mode? Has it worked so far? How many times do I have to tell you that I don't get my sense of anything from anyone else. You are not gonna change that. The better part of valor on your part is to give your pipe dream up.

As for friends here you've no idea. I live and breathe by the motto of: Say what you mean: those that mind don't matter, those who matter won't mind. Which category are you gonna fall into. I fall into the category of those who don't mind. As long as you don't lie.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> The problem is that you don't have to be nasty all the time - once in awhile be a bit kind and you will convince people that you are a balanced person. All we see is negativity - you are smart, that is obvious, you have some good ideas, but sometimes give other ideas a chance - sometime quit attacking everyone in every post. Post something positive and nice for a change - maybe one post out of 4 ? People might listen to you then, but when you are nasty all the time, people turn you off or the opposite, argue and dislike you.


Besides it's too late to be nice to me now.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knovice knitter said:


> Well, I seriously doubt that I will have to pay it back. The government should collect what's owed from tax evaders, off-shore bank accounts and other shoddy business practices. We poor who cannot afford insurance premiums will never be able to pay it back. If I go to jail, I'll be covered there, I guess. I am not going to get my undies in a bundle over your scare tactics.


Do you really think the government cares if the poor can "pay it back" They don't care if you can pay it to begin with.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> The problem is that you don't have to be nasty all the time - once in awhile be a bit kind and you will convince people that you are a balanced person. All we see is negativity - you are smart, that is obvious, you have some good ideas, but sometimes give other ideas a chance - sometime quit attacking everyone in every post. Post something positive and nice for a change - maybe one post out of 4 ? People might listen to you then, but when you are nasty all the time, people turn you off or the opposite, argue and dislike you.


You got that right Shirley. I just scroll past as they put others down and tell each other how smart they are.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NJG said:


> You got that right Shirley. I just scroll past as they put others down and tell each other how smart they are.


Thank God. NO sense in reading something you don't understand.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

The only assistance I get is the insurance premium which you would love to take away. Why did I not get ahead in life you ask. I don't know. It was not for lack of trying. I worked hard at full time jobs ever since I was 17. I paid as I went and have never been in debt except for my mortgage which has been paid a few years ago. Never owned a car on credit. My bosses, however, got quite wealthy. It must have been because of people like me. I would say they have been dependent on me and my co-workers. Plus, they have tax breaks which help them get even farther ahead. I am not envious. I am quite content with my personal livelihood. I just need affordable insurance. Oh, I never married either, so my household has always been a single income.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Most people are exactly like you. Do you know the wealthy are also like you? No loopholes, no foreign bank accounts or bought Congressmen. That stuff is for people to talk about and normally isn't reality and is based in envy. I wrote, _independently wealthy_, which means just that; not dependent on others. I wasn't prying, just asking why you don't believe you can do what the majority accomplish without assistance.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> What is your point?


Her point is that she can't understand what she links to, or doesn't read past the first headline. It's the point that's right there on top of her head.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

If they don't care, why should I worry? If they try to collect, fine. Can't get blood out of a stone. By the way, I received a letter recently about my new premium. It has gone up. It still falls into affordable care for me.


WindingRoad said:


> Do you really think the government cares if the poor can "pay it back" They don't care if you can pay it to begin with.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knovice knitter said:


> If they don't care, why should I worry? If they try to collect, fine. Can't get blood out of a stone. By the way, I received a letter recently about my new premium. It has gone up. It still falls into affordable care for me.


Just don't know want you to be surprised. I was just reading that not as many signed up as they wanted and they don't think as many will sign up this time. It may petered itself right out.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> The subsidy is one of the things we need to calculate with this years taxes. (The dates may change since the IRS can change them at any time). What I have read, anyone getting a subsidy will be getting a form in the mail before February 15th. They will need to bring that form with them when the individual tax is prepared. Then the income for the year will need to be considered with the subsidy, to see if they were given to much. If it is to much, they will either need to pay it back or this years will be reduced. If the individual had more than one job, it will need to be calculated month, by month. The penalty for not buying insurance will also be calculated month by month if more than one job. I can see the cost of preparing a tax return going up, and fewer people being able to prepare their own. Of course, it will not change for those who have worked in the same job all year, and have health insurance, without subsidies.
> 
> If the government thinks you owe them, they will collect, unless you prove them wrong.


And that's not easy at all.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Yes the out going Congress will be dysfunctional. That's the only true fact you've got. The new and improved REPUBLICAN congress hasn't taken the reins yet. Watch out it's gonna be a wild ride.


Especially for the middle class. Good thing you are a 1 per center. You are going to love how the pubs treat the unfortunate in this country. probably gleeful that many may lose health insurance, or food stamps. Bet you can't wait to see your fellow Americans even more desperate than they already are. Christians???? Worse than I could ever imagine.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> Especially for the middle class. Good thing you are a 1 per center. You are going to love how the pubs treat the unfortunate in this country. probably gleeful that many may lose health insurance, or food stamps. Bet you can't wait to see your fellow Americans even more desperate than they already are. Christians???? Worse than I could ever imagine.


When did the middle class move up to the 1%? BTW I'm an atheist.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Surprised? I'm not.


Worse is shown on wild animal shows on regular TV. They're shown in action. These are some animal friends playing at an animal sanctuary.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> you are too smart for those dimwits. They will never understand how things work.


Interesting yarn avatar.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> You wish you had a life like Designer's. All the talk about you is brought on by your behaviour on the various threads you choose to target.
> 
> Don't denigrate Designer, you are not a patch on her and you never will be. You, madam, are disgraceful.


Yes, Wombatnomore. :thumbup:


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> You mean another foreigner who knows more about America than those of us who live it every day.


Heavens to Betsy!


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huck/Ingried is good for a laugh. She once buried her alive husband, shipped him to Europe, buried him, and then *up* he came and is back living in MN as a young Whippersnapper of a husband, although with health problems, with her again. She lived on an island for awhile and then took a cruise ship home. Texted to KP while disembarking the big ship. Great fun! I'll never forget, it was fantastic theater. :-D  :XD:


Huh??????
what???????????
are you dreaming?


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes my favorite Right color. REEEEEDDDDD!
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:  I am still happy can you tell?


Communists are Red. Is that it?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> Heavens to Betsy!


AS????


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

shayfaye said:


> To Iraq, not Afghanistan. Do you not agree that we have to combat ISIS? You all are the hawks, wanting a strong defense. If he didn't send anyone, there would be whining about how weak he is. Obama can't win. 1500 troops is nothing in comparison to past troop movements.


Yup!! :thumbup:


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> One of the reasons the GOP won't work with this President is because this President has not reached out to them in any significant way and when he has its been with snide remarks like, "They can come for the ride, but they gotta sit in back.
> 
> This is our President speaking like this? Naw...turned out he's just another thug from Chicago!


'thug' is a covert substitute for the N-word.
Also what is supposed to be wrong with Chicago.?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> 'thug' is a covert substitute for the N-word.
> Also what is supposed to be wrong with Chicago.?


The comment about a seat in the back was made after 6 years of dealing with the do nothings. 
Now that they have control of the house and senate, all of a sudden they think they are special and in charge. Wrong, they wouldn't work with him before, so now just take a seat in the back. I love that statement.

Rep Lynn Jenkins, republican blames Harry Reid for everything like the right does on this forum. Her comments were fact checked and was voted half true. If you want to read it yourself, here is the link.

http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2014/aug/06/lynn-jenkins/rep-lynn-jenkins-blames-harry-reid-do-nothing-sena/


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> 'thug' is a covert substitute for the N-word.
> Also what is supposed to be wrong with Chicago.?


You have to ask what's wrong with Chicago? You never heard of Daley?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NJG said:


> The comment about a seat in the back was made after 6 years of dealing with the do nothings.
> Now that they have control of the house and senate, all of a sudden they think they are special and in charge. Wrong, they wouldn't work with him before, so now just take a seat in the back. I love that statement.
> 
> Rep Lynn Jenkins, republican blames Harry Reid for everything like the right does on this forum. Her comments were fact checked and was voted half true. If you want to read it yourself, here is the link.
> ...


Yeah 50% is a passing grade. Heck is it higher than OB's approval rating.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Good information. Thnx.



NJG said:


> The comment about a seat in the back was made after 6 years of dealing with the do nothings.
> Now that they have control of the house and senate, all of a sudden they think they are special and in charge. Wrong, they wouldn't work with him before, so now just take a seat in the back. I love that statement.
> 
> Rep Lynn Jenkins, republican blames Harry Reid for everything like the right does on this forum. Her comments were fact checked and was voted half true. If you want to read it yourself, here is the link.
> ...


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> Good information. Thnx.


I don't know how you do math but I'm pretty sure 2010 -2008 is TWO Years.

Note the date and note who complained about the BLACK Republicans.

http://www.newsmax.com/InsideCover/Obama-Black-Republicans-Bus/2010/10/27/id/375089/


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Just don't know want you to be surprised. I was just reading that not as many signed up as they wanted and they don't think as many will sign up this time. It may petered itself right out.


removed my post. Sorry


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> Huh??????
> what???????????
> are you dreaming?


changed my mind.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> PFFFFFTTT. Apathy stinks. Why do you persist in your control mode? Has it worked so far? How many times do I have to tell you that I don't get my sense of anything from anyone else. You are not gonna change that. The better part of valor on your part is to give your pipe dream up.
> 
> As for friends here you've no idea. I live and breathe by the motto of: Say what you mean: those that mind don't matter, those who matter won't mind. Which category are you gonna fall into. I fall into the category of those who don't mind. As long as you don't lie.


I am just thankful that I don't feel the same way you do- everything negative - every post an argument - spending my time taking people on who have made simple statements, all over KP. I have seen how many people you have tried to drive off of KP and I am sure you have chuckled when you have hurt someone. You enjoy the battle -- but you hurt people and you insult people and you are nasty. You enjoy that -- good for you. I think we all get your message so best if we can keep ourselves from paying attention to you, as that is what you want us to do. Not just here but all over the Forum, you float around and insert yourself in threads and manage to spoil them with your negativity. I am so glad that I don't look at life like you do. I will continue to call you on it if I ever feel you are hurting people or trying to spoil different threads. You are judgmental and argumentative. Some of us call you on it. We shouldn't but it is hard when we see you deliberately taking pot shots at people just for the fun of it.


----------



## rosebud527 (Jun 20, 2014)

A sad day for me


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am just thankful that I don't feel the same way you do- everything negative - every post an argument - spending my time taking people on who have made simple statements, all over KP. I have seen how many people you have tried to drive off of KP and I am sure you have chuckled when you have hurt someone. You enjoy the battle -- but you hurt people and you insult people and you are nasty. You enjoy that -- good for you. I think we all get your message so best if we can keep ourselves from paying attention to you, as that is what you want us to do. Not just here but all over the Forum, you float around and insert yourself in threads and manage to spoil them with your negativity. I am so glad that I don't look at life like you do. I will continue to call you on it if I ever feel you are hurting people or trying to spoil different threads. You are judgmental and argumentative. Some of us call you on it. We shouldn't but it is hard when we see you deliberately taking pot shots at people just for the fun of it.


.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I changed my mind!


I changed mine too. LOL


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> 'thug' is a covert substitute for the N-word.
> Also what is supposed to be wrong with Chicago.?


You are hilarious! The Chicago Thugocracy goes back to Capone!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I am just thankful that I don't feel the same way you do- everything negative - every post an argument - spending my time taking people on who have made simple statements, all over KP. I have seen how many people you have tried to drive off of KP and I am sure you have chuckled when you have hurt someone. You enjoy the battle -- but you hurt people and you insult people and you are nasty. You enjoy that -- good for you. I think we all get your message so best if we can keep ourselves from paying attention to you, as that is what you want us to do. Not just here but all over the Forum, you float around and insert yourself in threads and manage to spoil them with your negativity. I am so glad that I don't look at life like you do. I will continue to call you on it if I ever feel you are hurting people or trying to spoil different threads. You are judgmental and argumentative. Some of us call you on it. We shouldn't but it is hard when we see you deliberately taking pot shots at people just for the fun of it.


Again I will tell you I don't believe in censorship. If you don't wanna play with the Big Dogs stay on the porch. This isn't the knitting section. If you want to be flattered and fawned over you've come to the wrong place. Eleanor Roosevelt. She said it so succinctly. Do I need to post a link?

And really I think it's nasty that you didn't make a response solely for me. Mean even to send me a personal response that is canned text. I deserve better than that from you.

Sorry I posted before you could delete. Or maybe not.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Again I will tell you I don't believe in censorship. If you don't wanna play with the Big Dogs stay on the porch. This isn't the knitting section. If you want to be flattered and fawned over you've come to the wrong place. Eleanor Roosevelt. She said it so succinctly. Do I need to post a link?
> 
> And really I think it's nasty that you didn't make a response solely for me. Mean even to send me a personal response that is canned text. I deserve better than that from you.
> 
> Sorry I posted before you could delete. Or maybe not.


-

I will have to admit - I should have sent you that message in a pm. For doing it publicly I am sorry -- however, you don't ever apologize for your nastiness. Nor do you ever feel badly
when you drive people off the forum with your posts.

I don't want to be flattered and fawned over -- I can hold my own with you -- I do feel that you enjoy greatly stirring on threads that are started innocently and you get pleasure in 
upsetting people. Some don't know how to deal with you and that is what bothers me. An even playing field is a different thing. So go ahead -- I have said my piece. Do what you must and I will try to stay away as I realize I am playing your game.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> You are hilarious! The Chicago Thugocracy goes back to Capone!


Very true, Gerslay, but it also applies to today's gangbangers.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> -


I didn't have to delete mine.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I am still confused (big surprise). What does ! - or any other symbol mean when it is used alone?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SQM said:


> I am still confused (big surprise). What does ! - or any other symbol mean when it is used alone?


Can you show the context.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> Huh??????
> what???????????
> are you dreaming?


knitpresentgifts wrote:
Huck/Ingried is good for a laugh. etc. etc. I won't repeat it but 
If even part of that is true- you have reached a new low.
You are sick. If it is a joke - same thing.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

The post before mine on this page.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am still confused (big surprise). What does ! - or any other symbol mean when it is used alone?


You can't just post a picture, you have to have some text and some people use symbols instead.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> You can't just post a picture, you have to have some text and some people use symbols instead.


Why can't you just post a pic?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Regarding the post from KPG



Designer1234 said:


> If even part of that is true- you have reached a new low.
> You are sick. If it is a joke - same thing.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> -
> 
> I will have to admit - I should have sent you that message in a pm. For doing it publicly I am sorry -- however, you don't ever apologize for your nastiness. Nor do you ever feel badly
> when you drive people off the forum with your posts.
> ...


Another empty promise.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I changed mine too. LOL


Me three!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Why can't you just post a pic?


The site isn't set up that way, SQ.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

SQM said:


> Why can't you just post a pic?


TEXT is the post and a PIC is just an attachment to a post.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Me three!


It's a consensus.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Another empty promise.


It will be very hard to do -- but I will try-- why don't you try to be a bit pleasanter??? Then you would really be free of me.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> The site isn't set up that way, SQ.


Love your new avatar. When I lived in Cambridge Mass - Gilda led the Hasty Pudding parade which went right under my window. She was wearing an orange down jacket - the first prototype of down coats - that was so popular in the '70s. She looked just like any other student. Adorable. Still miss her when I see her pic.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> It will be very hard to do -- but I will try-- why don't you try to be a bit pleasanter??? Then you would really be free of me.


You know the answer to that already.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I still have a question about a symbol. Sometimes a post just has a symbol with no pic. What does that imply?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Thanks and kindergarteners, spelt correctly are LTAO.


Thank you for the correction, i try really hard to type well, ut being legally blind is a hindrance.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> PFFFFFTTT. Apathy stinks. Why do you persist in your control mode? Has it worked so far? How many times do I have to tell you that I don't get my sense of anything from anyone else. You are not gonna change that. The better part of valor on your part is to give your pipe dream up.
> 
> As for friends here you've no idea. I live and breathe by the motto of: Say what you mean: those that mind don't matter, those who matter won't mind. Which category are you gonna fall into. I fall into the category of those who don't mind. As long as you don't lie.


What you say it ugly mostly, but that is your intention.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Her point is that she can't understand what she links to, or doesn't read past the first headline. It's the point that's right there on top of her head.


Hi PP, so nice to hear from you. Nice people do exist on this chat. the Victors on this thread are as nasty as them come (no need to reply Nasties, I won't read it anyway). Are you here to congratulate the Pubs on their most spectacular sweep?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> When did the middle class move up to the 1%? BTW I'm an atheist.


You give all us atheists a bad name.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> 'thug' is a covert substitute for the N-word.
> Also what is supposed to be wrong with Chicago.?


Obama won't reach out? Is that code for, 'Roll over and sign everything we want"?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> You give all us atheists a bad name.


Yes they are saying that in large numbers. I bet you can hear them can't you.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SQM said:


> I still have a question about a symbol. Sometimes a post just has a symbol with no pic. What does that imply?


It most probably means they have edited their whole post but you can't post a blank post so you have to put something in there. Even a . will work. Computers aren't all that smart.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Yes they are saying that in large numbers. I bet you can hear them can't you.


Just like the crazy voices in your head. did you forget to take your meds?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> Just like the crazy voices in your head. did you forget to take your meds?


Can't you come up with something original. That's been used ad nauseam.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> To Iraq, not Afghanistan. Do you not agree that we have to combat ISIS? You all are the hawks, wanting a strong defense. If he didn't send anyone, there would be whining about how weak he is. Obama can't win. 1500 troops is nothing in comparison to past troop movements.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> It most probably means they have edited their whole post but you can't post a blank post so you have to put something in there. Even a . will work. Computers aren't all that smart.


I always thought it was a code on Denim meaning ignore that slob the sloth. When I delete a post I change my mind about, I just delete the tab that says posting a reply. I will end this with a * so I can be like everyone else.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SQM said:


> I always thought it was a code on Denim meaning ignore that slob the sloth. When I delete a post I change my mind about, I just delete the tab that says posting a reply. I will end this with a * so I can be like everyone else.


Don't know..


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Besides it's too late to be nice to me now.


Don't worry ---= If I am you can attack as usual.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Can't you come up with something original. That's been used ad nauseam.


 As are you comments. You are not very original either just old worn out repub gibberish. In your case Independent gibberish, of course I don't believe the voices in your head are Independent voices, just good old repug hogwash.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> You know the answer to that already.


You're demented? ?


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> Obama won't reach out? Is that code for, 'Roll over and sign everything we want"?


what are you talking about?I never wrote that.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Yeah 50% is a passing grade. Heck is it higher than OB's approval rating.


Way higher than the approval rating for congress too. Republicans want everyone to believe that they have this wonderful mandate now that they took over the senate. In reality though, only 36.4% of the people voted, the lowest turnout since 1942 at the start of World War II. They will try to spin it in their favor, but really nothing for anyone to be proud of.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Thank God. NO sense in reading something you don't understand.


It isn't that we don't understand so much as we don't believe.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> When did the middle class move up to the 1%? BTW I'm an atheist.


You'd want to be careful about telling that to many of your fellow Republicans since that is not the official party line. Being blackballed by those in power is not fun.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> You give all us atheists a bad name.


;~DDD!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Rachel talked tonight about all the phony stories that Breitbart, World Net Daily Town Hall and Fox News have run with without any confirmation that they were true. Stories about Massive voter fraud in 2012, and Chuck Hagel and "Friends of Hamas. I think the voter fraud is actually pretty funny. A county in Florida reported that they had 141% voter turnout. They had 175,554 registered voters 247,713 vote cards cast (141.10% ). Allen West asked for all ballot boxes to be locked down. What happened was President Obama got 70% of the votes, but they had a two page ballot and they counted pages which comes to twice the amount. Looks like someone needed to go back to school. 

Now the conservative news organizations ran with a story about Loretta Lynch saying she worked as a lawyer for the Clinton's during Whitewater. Actually it was a different Loretta Lynch, that one a Caucasian with blond hair. World Net Daily and Brietbart both pushed this story line even after they found out what the real story was, but now have finally taken it down. 

The problem is once the conservatives hear the story, they continue to believe it and pass it on. With this kind of reporting though, I think we are fighting a loosing battle to get them to understand the truth. Joey just yesterday still believed that Harry Reid changed the filibuster rule for all bills too. I know we discussed that before and I told her it was just for nominations, but she wants to believe the lie.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> You are hilarious! The Chicago Thugocracy goes back to Capone!


I'll have you know that Capone was born in Brooklyn, NY.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Very true, Gerslay, but it also applies to today's gangbangers.


Patty, I love what you've done with your hair.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am still confused (big surprise). What does ! - or any other symbol mean when it is used alone?


The specific symbol means nothing. It's there so that the board's software will put in "Nutso Nitter wrote:" followed by a quote box. Otherwise, the person you're replying to won't be named.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Hi PP, so nice to hear from you. Nice people do exist on this chat. the Victors on this thread are as nasty as them come (no need to reply Nasties, I won't read it anyway). Are you here to congratulate the Pubs on their most spectacular sweep?


Um, congratulate is maybe too strong a word. I'm curious about how they behave when they get what they want. No difference that I can see.

Anyway, Rocky, you've been fighting them off on your own very well, but I bet you can use a rest. A word of advice, which I learned a few days ago: trying to discuss anything with Windy Road is like arguing with a teenager (and she seemed to agree with that). There's no end, because she keeps changing the subject. The sooner you realize that, the calmer you'll feel.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I'll have you know that Capone was born in Brooklyn, NY.


What???? We Chicagoans cannot claim him as our own? Quelle dommage. But Illinois has enough governors in jail making license plates to keep our bad reputation alive.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> What???? We Chicagoans cannot claim him as our own? Quelle dommage. But Illinois has enough governors in jail making license plates to keep our bad reputation alive.


Capone moved to Chicago in his twenties, which was also _the_ twenties. And your governors are the most fun of all governors in the country, even including Rick Scott (who I think played Lurch on the Addams Family). The one with the long name and the hair was the best, but the one married to the actress who wanted to take her to swingers' clubs was a close second.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Can you give it a rest on Veteran's Day?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> Huh??????
> what???????????
> are you dreaming?


Oh, no, not me!

Everything I wrote is simply a summary of Huckleberry's posts.

I couldn't make up such stupidity.

Read Huckleberry's posts (real name Ingried) and you'll understand.

It's hilarious. Or better yet, just ask her and _ then_ read the posts from her archives.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Oh, Look!

All the angry Libs are posting on the "Victory for Republicans" thread.

Yep, they want to ruin another thread with their ugliness.

Nothing unusual here, folks, move along please and stay in line and please don't feed the animals.

* Victory for Republicans!*


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Yup, they can't stand it when the right has a successful thread and even though they have four or more (and counting) of their own threads to enjoy they just seem compelled to ruin what others' enjoy!

VICTORY FOR REPUBLICANS!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Hey Repubs:

Isn't it great to know that Jonathan Gruber admitted the Obama Admin purposefully made Obamacare opaque (not transparent) because they knew "stupid" American voters wouldn't know any better?

Not surprising the Republicans saw RIGHT through the, (wait for it) _dense_ fog and *not one* Republican in Congress voted for the "stupid" Obamacare Law.

Don't have to tell us who is stupid, Gruber!

*Victory for Republicans!*


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> what are you talking about?I never wrote that.


 Sorry it wasn't your quote, someone else's


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Um, congratulate is maybe too strong a word. I'm curious about how they behave when they get what they want. No difference that I can see.
> 
> Anyway, Rocky, you've been fighting them off on your own very well, but I bet you can use a rest. A word of advice, which I learned a few days ago: trying to discuss anything with Windy Road is like arguing with a teenager (and she seemed to agree with that). There's no end, because she keeps changing the subject. The sooner you realize that, the calmer you'll feel.


i have learned that is her intention to be nasty no matter what is said. Keeping a wide berth from her negativity.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

You know I have been reading these posts with some humor and some shock, but the reality is that the Republicans did score a victory and no matter what is posted here that is the truth. We will see if the proof is in the pudding as time goes on. I rarely involve myself in politics on KP. I save my thoughts and actions for the place that my voice and vote really count.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Katsch said:


> You know I have been reading these posts with some humor and some shock, but the reality is that the Republicans did score a victory and no matter what is posted here that is the truth. We will see if the proof is in the pudding as time goes on. I rarely involve myself in politics on KP. I save my thoughts and actions for the place that my voice and vote really count.


I'm grateful you started it Katsch...and for the most part it's been fun to gloat a little bit. Thanks!

:thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I'm grateful you started it Katsch...and for the most part it's been fun to gloat a little bit. Thanks!
> 
> :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I'm grateful you started it Katsch...and for the most part it's been fun to gloat a little bit. Thanks!
> 
> :thumbup:


Plus some of the response are to darn funny.

need to say" Get over it we won." isn't that a sentence we have heard on another site and the liberals love saying it.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Besides it's too late to be nice to me now.


Very true statement. You just seem the target of the moment


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Very true statement. You just seem the target of the moment


If by "target" you mean the one who entered with guns blazing, shooting bird shot at everyone, then you're right.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It will be very hard to do -- but I will try-- why don't you try to be a bit pleasanter??? Then you would really be free of me.


What is a pleasanter?

Basically if I am reading your comment the way you meant it, unless she is nicer to you (according to your standards) you will continue to stalk her with nasty comments and harass her.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I'm grateful you started it Katsch...and for the most part it's been fun to gloat a little bit. Thanks!
> 
> :thumbup:


If the Republicans are gloating "a little bit," both nationally and on KP, I'd hate to see what one hell of a lot would look like.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Only time will tell what good the reds will accomplish. This topic has ended AFAIK.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> If the Republicans are gloating "a little bit," both nationally and on KP, I'd hate to see what one hell of a lot would look like.


The Republicans gloating is no less than the gloating done by the Democrats here after Obamacare was passed or when Obama won he's 2nd term.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I would like to know why so many of them are crooks. I just read this about Ernst. The thing that still bothers me a lot is that Branstads [Iowa Governor} son Eric killed 2 people in a car accident when he passed another car when the coast was not clear, he was speeding and he paid a $15 fine, received no jail time, and was not tested for alcohol. He killed a 65 year old man and his wife age 60. Now when some papers report this they call them an elderly couple, but 65 & 60 are not elderly. Do they somehow think it isn't so bad because they were already old? Eric was air lifted to the hospital with minor injuries, but Mr McCullough was taken by ambulance and he had the more serious injuries and died. Eric was charged three times in the following year with alcohol related offenses and the last one for crashing into a utility pole. It was Daddy Branstads car but supposedly Eric's friend was driving, that time. I would bet there was a pay off there, so Eric wouldn't have this second offense on his record. Daddy ended up paying the McCullough family 200,000 to avoid a court trial. Eric has had an OWI since then and a possession of controlled substance charge that was dismissed and driving while suspended. Branstad campaigned in the 90's to have the death penalty for minors of certain crimes. In other words, it is ok for the state of Iowa to kill my child, but his has no price to pay. I probably posted this before so sorry about doing it again, but it just makes me so angry when I think about it. This kind of crap goes on and they just reelect them anyway. I don't understand. 


About Ernst:
A construction company owned by GOP Iowa Senate candidate Joni Ernsts father received more than $200,000 in county contracts while she served as auditor of Montgomery County, Iowa, despite a strict conflict of interest code governing the provision of contracts to family members of county officials.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> Only time will tell what good the reds will accomplish. This topic has ended AFAIK.


Not in a long shot, we haven't even gotten started. The official ceremony for new legislators isn't until January 2015.

I'm certain Obama will attempt to force more unconstitutional laws down Americans' throats before then. He better get his little veto pen warmed up.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> If the Republicans are gloating "a little bit," both nationally and on KP, I'd hate to see what one hell of a lot would look like.


Probably won't come anywhere near the performance that Obama and gang have been putting on for the past six years.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

NJG said:


> I would like to know why so many of them are crooks. I just read this about Ernst. The thing that still bothers me a lot is that Branstads [Iowa Governor} son Eric killed 2 people in a car accident when he passed another car when the coast was not clear, he was speeding and he paid a $15 fine, received no jail time, and was not tested for alcohol. He killed a 65 year old man and his wife age 60. Now when some papers report this they call them an elderly couple, but 65 & 60 are not elderly. Do they somehow think it isn't so bad because they were already old? Eric was air lifted to the hospital with minor injuries, but Mr McCullough was taken by ambulance and he had the more serious injuries and died. Eric was charged three times in the following year with alcohol related offenses and the last one for crashing into a utility pole. It was Daddy Branstads car but supposedly Eric's friend was driving, that time. I would bet there was a pay off there, so Eric wouldn't have this second offense on his record. Daddy ended up paying the McCullough family 200,000 to avoid a court trial. Eric has had an OWI since then and a possession of controlled substance charge that was dismissed and driving while suspended. Branstad campaigned in the 90's to have the death penalty for minors of certain crimes. In other words, it is ok for the state of Iowa to kill my child, but his has no price to pay. I probably posted this before so sorry about doing it again, but it just makes me so angry when I think about it. This kind of crap goes on and they just reelect them anyway. I don't understand.
> 
> About Ernst:
> A construction company owned by GOP Iowa Senate candidate Joni Ernsts father received more than $200,000 in county contracts while she served as auditor of Montgomery County, Iowa, despite a strict conflict of interest code governing the provision of contracts to family members of county officials.


I certainly admire your ability to hang in here and try to reason with the unreasonable. I'm burned out on it, so I'll wish you well and take my leave.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I certainly admire your ability to hang in here and try to reason with the unreasonable. I'm burned out on it, so I'll wish you well and take my leave.


Oh, I am certainly not trying to reason with them, as that is impossible. I was just making a comment about something that was on my mind. Reasoning has never been a part of this thread.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What is a pleasanter?
> 
> changed my mind - hopeless


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What is a pleasanter?
> 
> changed my mind - hopeless


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

NJG said:


> Oh, I am certainly not trying to reason with them, as that is impossible. I was just making a comment about something that was on my mind. Reasoning has never been a part of this thread.


That's because this is the VICTORY FOR REPUBLICANS thread.

Did you get lost?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> That's because this is the VICTORY FOR REPUBLICANS thread.
> 
> Did you get lost?


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> That's because this is the VICTORY FOR REPUBLICANS thread.
> 
> Did you get lost?


Not yet, she hasn't.

Time to repay...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Not in a long shot, we haven't even gotten started. The official ceremony for new legislators isn't until January 2015.
> 
> I'm certain Obama will attempt to force more unconstitutional laws down Americans' throats before then. He better get his little veto pen warmed up.


As if he is going to veto his own orders? Have another drink. You are getting very sloppy.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I have been thinking about this thread and again I will say it is a victory for Republicans thread and those who do not want to rejoice, well what can I say because it truly makes no difference at this point. The Republicans are rejoicing and not just on this thread. I am excited for 2016 elections. 
I will not debate here as I have already stated I will use my voice and vote where it counts.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Katsch said:


> I have been thinking about this thread and again I will say it is a victory for Republicans thread and those who do not want to rejoice, well what can I say because it truly makes no difference at this point. The Republicans are rejoicing and not just on this thread. I am excited for 2016 elections.
> I will not debate here as I have already stated I will use my voice and vote where it counts.


Hi Kathy! The Libs have several threads named and created specifically for them, but they continue to destroy any thread created for or by a Republican or Conservative, and insult and not discuss or debate.

It is best to ignore them, but they'll persist until they get tired of being ignored.

I'm excited and looking forward to the game plays and the 2016 elections too!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

SAMkewel and NJG,
I do not recall looking for or needing any of your "reasoning". The thread was for Republicans and likeminded KP members to rejoice. None of us asked or wanted your opinion. Thank you.
Kathy


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Kathy! The Libs have several threads named and created specifically for them, but they continue to destroy any thread created for or by a Republican or Conservative, and insult and not discuss or debate.
> 
> It is best to ignore them, but they'll persist until they get tired of being ignored.
> 
> I'm excited and looking forward to the game plays and the 2016 elections too!


I know I have seen and read some of them and it is ridiculous in my opinion. Where our voices and votes count are in our local communities and at the polls.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Katsch said:


> SAMkewel and NJG,
> I do not recall looking for or needing any of your "reasoning". The thread was for Republicans and likeminded KP members to rejoice. None of us asked or wanted your opinion. Thank you.
> Kathy


I do not recall having to ever ask anyone's permission to post on any of the threads on KP, so won't start now.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Katsch said:


> SAMkewel and NJG,
> I do not recall looking for or needing any of your "reasoning". The thread was for Republicans and likeminded KP members to rejoice. None of us asked or wanted your opinion. Thank you.
> Kathy


When did Admin authorize exclusive sites on KP for any political party? I don't recall any other group being as rude as your "Victory for Republicans." I thought that was a title for a thread, not a mandate for who was or wasn't entitled to participate. You think I was mistaken. I think you're beyond rude. I would suggest that since you all wish to be exclusive, you set up your own website and leave KP alone. Bullies all.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

NJG said:


> I do not recall having to ever ask anyone's permission to post on any of the threads on KP, so won't start now.


No you do not need permission but we did not ask for your "reasoning". Why don't you take your "reasoning" to a thread where they are interested? Why do you feel the need to create controversy here on this thread which again, was started for a place for Republicans to rejoice in the victory?
I am not trying to argue with you just courious as to why you must ruin something here for others?
Kathy


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> When did Admin authorize exclusive sites on KP for any political party? I don't recall any other group being as rude as your "Victory for Republicans." I thought that was a title for a thread, not a mandate for who was or wasn't entitled to participate. You think I was mistaken. I think you're beyond rude. I would suggest that since you all wish to be exclusive, you set up your own website and leave KP alone. Bullies all.


Believe me being a bully is not my style.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Believe me being a bully is not my style.


Starting a political thread will always bring heated discussions whether intended to or not.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Believe me being a bully is not my style.


not your style at all. Love the saying laugh much.

2016 will answer for itself, but as of now you have a right to say yea victory for all Repub's


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Starting a political thread will always bring heated discussions whether intended to or not.


Whatever, I wasn't born yesterday but I was raised to have common courtesy for others. I will continue to read the thread I started but will not go in circles or let others antagonize me.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> not your style at all. Love the saying laugh much.
> 
> 2016 will answer for itself, but as of now you have a right to say yea victory for all Repub's


I do and I will. Yea for Republicans!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Katsch said:


> No you do not need permission but we did not ask for your "reasoning". Why don't you take your "reasoning" to a thread where they are interested? Why do you feel the need to create controversy here on this thread which again, was started for a place for Republicans to rejoice in the victory?
> I am not trying to argue with you just courious as to why you must ruin something here for others?
> Kathy


It really doesn't make any difference if you asked for my "reasoning" or not. I can post wherever I want, unless you show we where it is written in the rules that I need your permission. If this creates controversy for you, then buck up, because republicans will be getting more controversy than they know what to do with. It is the name of the game since money took over our politics.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

NJG said:


> It really doesn't make any difference if you asked for my "reasoning" or not. I can post wherever I want, unless you show we where it is written in the rules that I need your permission. If this creates controversy for you, then buck up, because republicans will be getting more controversy than they know what to do with. It is the name of the game since money took over our politics.


Again, I will not be antagonized by your post so your "reasoning" is not my reasoning and let's just agree to disagree shall we?
Kathy


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Again, I will not be antagonized by your post so your "reasoning" is not my reasoning and let's just agree to disagree shall we?
> Kathy


Fine with me, I didn't start this conversation with you, and I didn't try to antagonize you, remember, you started it. Moving on.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

NJG said:


> It really doesn't make any difference if you asked for my "reasoning" or not. I can post wherever I want, unless you show we where it is written in the rules that I need your permission. If this creates controversy for you, then buck up, because republicans will be getting more controversy than they know what to do with. It is the name of the game since money took over our politics.


I can understand why they panic in the face of reasoning and become belligerent toward those of us who rely on it to try to bring a little order into chaos. Reasoning has not been big in the Republican world for a good number of years now. They rely on emotional thinking to attempt to control the masses. In my opinion, it is this attitude that is making it so difficult for Republicans to attract new and younger devotees. Yes, yes, I know they don't want to know my opinion, and their strong desires to inflict theirs exclusively will continue to cost them, just as the shutdown of the government did. Reasonable people don't deliberately do things that harm a country, especially one in which the opposing party continues to show better in exit polls. Their rejection of reason is why they won't be in power long and haven't been able to come up with any workable solutions for the nation as a whole.

The joke is that they accuse President Obama, one person, of trying to be a dictator. I think they need to spend more time looking into the mirror to see who is trying to dictate, and this thread on this forum is a good example of what I'm talking about. Even now that they outnumber us on this thread by many, they try to scare us away. What's the motivation behind that behavior? It's a good thing I'm asking rhetorical questions of you and not of the members of the Republican extremists on this thread; they don't seem to be able to handle reason. Carry on ;~D!

Just for the record, I was born into and raised by decades of Republics. And then I reached the age of reason.....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It was the Democrats that voted with the Republicans that helped to win last Tuesdays vote.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

There is much I can say to you both but frankly not worth my time. Have a great night.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It Democrats that voted with the Republicans that help to win last Tuesdays vote.


And your point is? Republicans had far more dark money to hit the internet with half-truths. There are many Democrats who are easily led, just as there are many Republicans who are easily led, especially when emotional negatives are played upon. It isn't rocket science, but it isn't especially ethical, either. I tend to give more attention to the fact that many Democrats were too confused to vote at all, but when voters of any party answered the questions asked at exit polls nationwide, the majority by far agreed with the goals of the Democratic party rather than the scare tactics of the Republicans/Libertarians. Or don't you read anything that doesn't agree with what you want to believe? I like to read what all sides are saying so I know what you're up to as well as what the Democrats are up to. Just me, I guess.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Katsch said:


> There is much I can say to you both but frankly not worth my time. Have a great night.


I don't think you're embracing our differences when you cut and run. I'm afraid that's what the newly elected Republicans will do when the going gets tough and they realize they will never be in absolute control, either.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I don't think you're embracing our differences when you cut and run.


I think she does and it's not cut and run it is called not going into it with all of you.

not one on here is embracing differences it is a mob mentality .
name calling your wrong I am right and on and on it goes.

It was her intent to have a victory party nothing wrong with that.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> I don't think you're embracing our differences when you cut and run. I'm afraid that's what the newly elected Republicans will do when the going gets tough and they realize they will never be in absolute control, either.


Don't plan on the Republicans cutting and running unless you mean running in 2016 and winning AGAIN.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was the Democrats that voted with the Republicans that helped to win last Tuesdays vote.


Can I get an AMEN.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NJG said:


> Oh, I am certainly not trying to reason with them, as that is impossible. I was just making a comment about something that was on my mind. Reasoning has never been a part of this thread.


Yeah the Republicans love those Stock Market figures. I wonder where they would be if the Dem gave away more money?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> And your point is? Republicans had far more dark money to hit the internet with half-truths. There are many Democrats who are easily led, just as there are many Republicans who are easily led, especially when emotional negatives are played upon. It isn't rocket science, but it isn't especially ethical, either. I tend to give more attention to the fact that many Democrats were too confused to vote at all, but when voters of any party answered the questions asked at exit polls nationwide, the majority by far agreed with the goals of the Democratic party rather than the scare tactics of the Republicans/Libertarians. Or don't you read anything that doesn't agree with what you want to believe? I like to read what all sides are saying so I know what you're up to as well as what the Democrats are up to. Just me, I guess.


It is the half truths and lies and cheating that have really turned me against the republicans. I am a registered independent and have always voted for the person rather than the party, but have just voted democratic for a while now. And now with the gerrymandering, voter suppression, racism, refusing to raise the minimum wage, the income inequality etc that is going on, it really scares me. I think when the republicans really turned me away was when Bush took us into Iraq, and the fact that he has no regrets. I think the republicans have a lack of empathy for those less fortunate and I just don't understand that.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Very true statement. You just seem the target of the moment


Did you see all those people clapping for the RIGHT VICTORY and that little cat doing the VICTORY dance. I thought that was "NICE" of her didn't you?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Can I get an AMEN.


Amen!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I think she does and it's not cut and run it is called not going into it with all of you.
> 
> not one on here is embracing differences it is a mob mentality .
> name calling your wrong I am right and on and on it goes.
> ...


should correct "Not One of You" on here meaning the Libs.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I think she does and it's not cut and run it is called not going into it with all of you.
> 
> not one on here is embracing differences it is a mob mentality .
> name calling your wrong I am right and on and on it goes.
> ...


You're right, there was not one thing wrong with the original intent except that a worldwide forum is probably not a good choice for an exclusive celebration. Neither was there anything wrong with a political discussion. If you notice, this one has turned into exactly what our nationwide political impasse has been, especially over the past two years. I think it's an excellent example of how off base thinking in the US has become, ON BOTH SIDES. How is that on a worldwide forum, Canadians are attacked for attempting to exercise their perfect right to comment since it IS a worldwide forum. Members of the rest of the USA (non-Republicans) are treated like invading vermin. How is that going to work on any scale? I don't question the right of Republicans to express their "joy" at winning, but I, quite frankly, have seen far more vitriol than joy. There has been more bottled up bitterness than celebration. I have been alive and politically aware in times when it was absolutely not like this between the two major parties. Instead of a celebration, it seems more like an attempt at retaliation for the entire world except for members of the Republican Party, an "If we can't demand our exclusivity on a public site, we'll stomp you" event. If the Republicans continue this kind of behavior, they will continue to be the dying party. What is the point of that? Poor losers are bad enough. Poor winners are way beyond my understanding.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> You're right, there was not one thing wrong with the original intent except that a worldwide forum is probably not a good choice for an exclusive celebration. Neither was there anything wrong with a political discussion. If you notice, this one has turned into exactly what our nationwide political impasse has been, especially over the past two years. I think it's an excellent example of how off base thinking in the US has become, ON BOTH SIDES. How is that that on a worldwide forum, Canadians are attacked for attempting to exercise their perfect right to comment since it IS a worldwide forum. Members of the rest of the USA (non-Republicans) are treated like invading vermin. How is that going to work on any scale? I don't question the right of Republicans to express their "joy" at winning, but I, quite frankly, have seen far more vitriol than joy. There has been more bottled up bitterness than celebration. I have been alive and politically aware in times when it was absolutely not like this between the two major parties. Instead of a celebration, it seems more like an attempt at retaliation for the entire world except for members of the Republican Party, an "If we can't demand our exclusivity on a public site, we'll stomp you" event. If the Republicans continue this kind of behavior, they will continue to be the dying party. What is the point of that? Poor losers are bad enough. Poor winners are way beyond my understanding.


Why not have a celebration. We celebrate other success'. First hats, first sweaters, first socks.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Why not have a celebration. We celebrate other success'. First hats, first sweaters, first socks.


What first is this? It appears to have been the first attempt at dictating to the rest of the forum membership what they can and cannot participate in, and I suspect that putting it on a worldwide forum was meant to be a grandstanding event that was bound to attract disagreements and controversy. First hats, first sweaters, and first socks are not in the same category and I see no valid comparison.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> What first is this? It appears to have been the first attempt at dictating to the rest of the forum membership what they can and cannot participate in, and I suspect that putting it on a worldwide forum was meant to be a grandstanding event that was bound to attract disagreements and controversy. First hats, first sweaters, and first socks are not in the same category and I see no valid comparison.


Then you ought not call this a celebration. NO one is stopping anyone from posting. They don't have that power.


----------



## alvadee (Nov 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Can I get an AMEN.


AMEN again and again.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I don't think you're embracing our differences when you cut and run. I'm afraid that's what the newly elected Republicans will do when the going gets tough and they realize they will never be in absolute control, either.


I am not cutting and running I am just refusing to be antagonized by you or anyone else.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I think she does and it's not cut and run it is called not going into it with all of you.
> 
> not one on here is embracing differences it is a mob mentality .
> name calling your wrong I am right and on and on it goes.
> ...


Thank you, unfortunately some on this thread want to make it about themselves and their "reasoning". I have already stated from the beginning this thread is about Republicans and likeminded KP members to rejoice in the Republican victory.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> When did Admin authorize exclusive sites on KP for any political party? I don't recall any other group being as rude as your "Victory for Republicans." I thought that was a title for a thread, not a mandate for who was or wasn't entitled to participate. You think I was mistaken. I think you're beyond rude. I would suggest that since you all wish to be exclusive, you set up your own website and leave KP alone. Bullies all.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I never saw such a bunch of sore losers as this sorry group who don't have enough good sense to know when to go about their own business and let others enjoy their moment.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I never saw such a bunch of sore losers as this sorry group who don't have enough good sense to know when to go about their own business and let others enjoy their moment.


I hear you but honestly they cannot ruin the victory for Republicans. We will rejoice anyway. Yea for the Republicans.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Then you ought not call this a celebration. NO one is stopping anyone from posting. They don't have that power.


I call it a celebration because that's the descriptive word many of the Republicans on this thread have used. Since they initiated this thread, what do you suggest I call it that would give them a clue as to what I'm referring to? I'm aware no one has the power to stop anyone from posting except Admin, but the attitude and innuendo implied that some thought they do.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I hear you but honestly they cannot ruin the victory for Republicans. We will rejoice anyway. Yea for the Republicans.


High fivin ya Katsch!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I never saw such a bunch of sore losers as this sorry group who don't have enough good sense to know when to go about their own business and let others enjoy their moment.


Tough noogies, Gerslay. I've never seen such a bunch of sore winners.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Tough noogies, Gerslay. I've never seen such a bunch of sore winners.


We're not sore, Purl, we're having more fun than you are and you can't take it.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Thank you, unfortunately some on this thread want to make it about themselves and their "reasoning". I have already stated from the beginning this thread is about Republicans and likeminded KP members to rejoice in the Republican victory.


Apparently then, you were planning on having an exclusive thread about yourselves, which would have been a real first. I have yet to see more than a very small handful of threads that stuck to topic, and mostly those were brief questions with brief answers. How did you think that would work on a worldwide forum and why did you think it would be appropriate to the reality of the format of a forum? So far as I know, the rules governing KP don't lend themselves to exclusive threads; that would defeat the purpose of a forum, which is defined in my dictionary as a public meeting place. My dictionary doesn't say anything about private special interest groups existing within a forum, which lends itself to the idea that you are trying to make your own rules here.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Apparently then, you were planning on having an exclusive thread about yourselves, which would have been a real first. I have yet to see more than a very small handful of threads that stuck to topic, and mostly those were brief questions with brief answers. How did you think that would work on a worldwide forum and why did you think it would be appropriate to the reality of the format of a forum? So far as I know, the rules governing KP don't lend themselves to exclusive threads; that would defeat the purpose of a forum, which is defined in my dictionary as a public meeting place. My dictionary doesn't say anything about private special interest groups existing within a forum, which lends itself to the idea that you are trying to make your own rules here.


Well said! :thumbup:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I never saw such a bunch of sore losers as this sorry group who don't have enough good sense to know when to go about their own business and let others enjoy their moment.


And I've never seen such a bunch of sore winners as this sorry group who don't have enough good sense to know where to conduct their own private business so that they can enjoy their moment. Why pick a public forum????? That's just bizarre. Unless, of course, there are ulterior motives, which appears to be the case here.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> And I've never seen such a bunch of sore winners as this sorry group who don't have enough good sense to know where to conduct their own private business so that they can enjoy their moment. Why pick a public forum????? That's just bizarre. Unless, of course, there are ulterior motives, which appears to be the case here.


I know you've mentioned at least three times today, or was it four or five, that you were leaving this thread. I wanted to let you know, you'd fit in well over on the LOLL (Lots of Liberal Losers) thread here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-272803-1.html

and yes, it is a thread begun by Liberals, for Liberals who chose to be on a public forum with the hopes of attracting only Liberal posters that up until today, only Lots of Liberal Losers posted there. However, since LOLLs cannot seem to pull yourselves away from this thread, a few Victorious Republicans have posted on that thread for your pleasure. We'll continue to do so as long as the LOLLs are posting here attempting to ruin this thread.

Of course, if you don't like it there, try Neutral Bridges, loving called Neutered Britches, located at 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-285239-1.html
which was also begun by a Lib. Also, there is also the Progressive Women's Forum, where lots of Libs ONLY hang.

And, don't overlook (Point of View Liberal) at
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-239519-1.html

So, you see, you have lots of threads to express your angst among likeminded Libs (exactly what you expressed isn't available, but is) RIGHT here on KP!

You're welcome! I love to serve my fellow man.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Thank you, unfortunately some on this thread want to make it about themselves and their "reasoning". I have already stated from the beginning this thread is about Republicans and likeminded KP members to rejoice in the Republican victory.


and we shall!

V for Victorious!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I know you've mentioned at least three times today, or was it four or five, that you were leaving this thread. I wanted to let you know, you'd fit in well over on the LOLL (Lots of Liberal Losers) thread here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-272803-1.html
> 
> ...


And I have left this thread at least that many times today. Where did I say I was never coming back?

You cite a number of threads above. Did you see me active on any of them? I already know what liberals think so I don't need to do research on what I already know. I'm trying to figure what makes conservatives so difficult for the rest of the nation to get along with and I think I may accomplish that some day. You should be flattered to know you all are not a quick study.

You have made other statements that don't ring any bells; when did I ever say there weren't any threads where I can express liberal angst, whatever that is, available? I don't now and never have limited myself to trying to find other people like me. I don't particularly need a lot of shoring up from others. If I did, I wouldn't be here trying to figure out what makes you tick. Although you conservatives keep telling me I'm egocentric, my attention is actually riveted on you, not myself. I don't find limiting my attention only to those who are similar to me conducive to growth or learning, and I suppose I'd get bored if I researched that which I already know. I think you're trying to play "Gotcha" with me; I couldn't care less what other threads you're posting on; I don't think, off hand, that I've ever posted, or lurked, on the specific ones you're referencing. There are so many assumptions in your posts that it keeps me entertained to stay right here and try to figure out what motivates you to make them. I'll probably never know what it is you think your response is supposed to accomplish, it just strikes me as being a bit strange. Whenever and wherever people gather and exhibit attention-getting behavior, people are curious enough to watch the show, so what is your problem with my making a study of the behavior of conservatives. I've always been a student of human behavior, it helped me survive as a child. You conservatives certainly take it personally and read meanings of your own into it. Well, that probably isn't entirely fair because not all conservatives are like you, just as all liberals are not like me.

Now, for the record, I'm leaving again because it's past my bedtime and you all wear me out. That is not to say I'm going to disappear in a puff of smoke never to be seen again--I just wanted to make that clear. Carry on. I'll let you know if I ever do need assistance finding threads that interest me, but so far I've managed on my own. Whether I fit in or not is beside the point. I'm thoroughly accustomed to being the black sheep of the family, the misfit in various other groups, so I can take care of myself ;~D!


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

I am also like minded. That said, now I'm on watch to see that anything is actually DONE (or even improve)! Just because they're elected doesn't end the work. It's like courting before marriage. The real work begins after the wedding.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> We're not sore, Purl, we're having more fun than you are and you can't take it.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Of course you knew this video was a mock up, that is why you posted it. You did not for one moment believe that some people would believe it to be a true video, did you?



> This clip is one of a number of spoof video comedy bits featuring famous people (with President Obama being a frequent subject) which comedian Jay Leno inserted into his Tonight Show monologues during his tenure as host of that venerable late-night talk show. The clip in its original context had Leno deadpanning that "President Obama's body language is pretty subtle," and the following video shows how the original clip was altered to produce the comedic "door-kicking" version
> Read more at http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/photos/kickdoor.asp#U2d83deXYEoG2QgM.99


For those of you who actually thought this was a true video of the President kicking a door open, you can watch both the original video of the President leaving the room - and *NOT* kicking the door open and the spoof video. If you look carefully you can see the cut where the spoof video was inserted.

Check it out here

http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/photos/kickdoor.asp

But thanks for the laugh, to bad it backfired at you though.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm shocked you looked it up on Snopes.....Anyone can see it is photoshopped by just looking at the leg lift and this video has been around for awhile, it's nothing new. People aren't as stupid as you think and they do love to laugh....


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I'm shocked you looked it up on Snopes.....Anyone can see it is photoshopped by just looking at the leg lift and this video has been around for awhile, it's nothing new. People aren't as stupid as you think and they do love to laugh....


To be honest I did not look it up on Snopes, I searched Google for the image and the Snopes site came up. But me thinks you did not post this for merely a laugh, me thinks you hoped to fool some people into believing it was actually the President who kicked the door open. But will you be honest and admit why you posted the video?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

If this video fools some people then they are as gullible as you. If this photo is not funny to some people then they are as sour as you. Even if Obama kicked a door in REAL LIFE it would still make me laugh, also I don't have to admit anything to you or anyone here. This is chitchat on a knitting site...nothing more..


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I'm shocked you looked it up on Snopes.....Anyone can see it is photoshopped by just looking at the leg lift and this video has been around for awhile, it's nothing new. People aren't as stupid as you think and they do love to laugh....


I'm for one, am falling off my chair, watching the video replay over and over again Galli.

It is precisely how he acts in real life! We've heard it so often in his words, now we can visualize his actions.

Thanks for the laughter.

V is for Victory!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm for one, am falling off my chair, watching the video replay over and over again Galli.
> 
> It is precisely how he acts in real life! We've heard it so often in his words, now we can visualize his actions.
> 
> ...


Before I have to go .....Election night MSNBC


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Another reason for celebration!

*GOP adds another Senate seat as Sullivan wins Alaska*
Published November 12, 2014 FoxNews.com

*"Republican U.S. Senate candidate Dan Sullivan defeated Sen. Mark Begich,* the Democratic incumbent, in Alaskas U.S. Senate race Wednesday  a win that gives the GOP *eight* Senate pickups in the midterm elections."

The Republican Party also is seeking a ninth seat in Louisianas runoff in December.

It just keeps on getting better!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> To be honest I did not look it up on Snopes, I searched Google for the image and the Snopes site came up. But me thinks you did not post this for merely a laugh, me thinks you hoped to fool some people into believing it was actually the President who kicked the door open. But will you be honest and admit why you posted the video?


If you wonder what they really think about him, read their threads. This was not meant as a joke. other Repubs will take it as the truth. They do that all the time.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Galinipper, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Another reason for celebration!
> 
> *GOP adds another Senate seat as Sullivan wins Alaska*
> Published November 12, 2014 FoxNews.com
> ...


Yea, Republicans!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Apparently then, you were planning on having an exclusive thread about yourselves, which would have been a real first. I have yet to see more than a very small handful of threads that stuck to topic, and mostly those were brief questions with brief answers. How did you think that would work on a worldwide forum and why did you think it would be appropriate to the reality of the format of a forum? So far as I know, the rules governing KP don't lend themselves to exclusive threads; that would defeat the purpose of a forum, which is defined in my dictionary as a public meeting place. My dictionary doesn't say anything about private special interest groups existing within a forum, which lends itself to the idea that you are trying to make your own rules here.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> And I've never seen such a bunch of sore winners as this sorry group who don't have enough good sense to know where to conduct their own private business so that they can enjoy their moment. Why pick a public forum????? That's just bizarre. Unless, of course, there are ulterior motives, which appears to be the case here.


I think they know this is there one and only opportunity to brag. Once January arrives and the republicans actually try to do something their agenda will be what the majority of the people don't want and the president will veto. They will not raise the minimum wage even though the people want it. If they are willing to work on immigration reform and compromise a bit, the president will sign it, but I don't see that happening. They are going to want everything their own way. McConnell has said he wants to "rein in the EPA." Well, we don't want to live the way China does. And of course the ACA will be on their agenda. Will they try to get rid of the whole thing or change some things they don't like and work with democrats? I just don't see them giving on anything.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I'm shocked you looked it up on Snopes.....Anyone can see it is photoshopped by just looking at the leg lift and this video has been around for awhile, it's nothing new. People aren't as stupid as you think and they do love to laugh....


That video wasn't for our benefit though. It was for their own, because they believe things like this are real. Yes, that is how gullible they are.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

NJG said:


> I think they know this is there one and only opportunity to brag. Once January arrives and the republicans actually try to do something their agenda will be what the majority of the people don't want and the president will veto. They will not raise the minimum wage even though the people want it. If they are willing to work on immigration reform and compromise a bit, the president will sign it, but I don't see that happening. They are going to want everything their own way. McConnell has said he wants to "rein in the EPA." Well, we don't want to live the way China does. And of course the ACA will be on their agenda. Will they try to get rid of the whole thing or change some things they don't like and work with democrats? I just don't see them giving on anything.


I agree. History does repeat itself, and they already have a six-year habit of obstruction and "my way or the highway" formed, so I think we're in for another two years of futility all the way around. Too many Democrats abandoned ship for this very reason; extremely shortsighted of them. Like I always say, the bigger the mess, the heavier the negative contributions to it from both sides, usually not a good thing. There's no way gridlock works out regardless of who is in power. I wonder how many more years will be wasted before they all learn.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

NJG said:


> That video wasn't for our benefit though. It was for their own, because they believe things like this are real. Yes, that is how gullible they are.


;~D!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

galinipper said:


> If this video fools some people then they are as gullible as you. If this photo is not funny to some people then they are as sour as you. Even if Obama kicked a door in REAL LIFE it would still make me laugh, also I don't have to admit anything to you or anyone here. This is chitchat on a knitting site...nothing more..


"This is chitchat on a knitting site...nothing more.." Hold that thought, it works all the way around.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Galinipper, thanks for the laugh.


Your welcome...anytime :lol: :lol: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> We're not sore, Purl, we're having more fun than you are and you can't take it.


I can take it. Don't forget, I lived through the Nixon elections and administration. I can take a lot worse than you're dishing out. But the fact that you think this thread should be left only to you shows what poor sports you are.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> And I've never seen such a bunch of sore winners as this sorry group who don't have enough good sense to know where to conduct their own private business so that they can enjoy their moment. Why pick a public forum????? That's just bizarre. Unless, of course, there are ulterior motives, which appears to be the case here.


They enjoy dancing around and poking us in the eye with their middle finger. It's how they enjoy themselves (when they're not exchanging cream cheese recipes).


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I'm shocked you looked it up on Snopes.....Anyone can see it is photoshopped by just looking at the leg lift and this video has been around for awhile, it's nothing new. People aren't as stupid as you think and they do love to laugh....


As a couple of people have said, you really are sore winners. Instead of being happy that your party managed to grab a majority in both houses, and maybe celebrating the wonderful things they're going to do (e.g., get rid of the ACA, along with food stamps and the EPA), all you can think of is making fun of President Obama, yet again. What an original idea!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> As a couple of people have said, you really are sore winners. Instead of being happy that your party managed to grab a majority in both houses, and maybe celebrating the wonderful things they're going to do (e.g., get rid of the ACA, along with food stamps and the EPA), all you can think of is making fun of President Obama, yet again. What an original idea!


I'd love to see these conservatives revisit this entire thread in a year or so, probably with a lot of egg on their faces, and see what they think of themselves then. Conservatives (Nixon, the Bushes) seem to be more challenged than others at foresight, as if their actions have no consequences. I guess that's why they discount the value of reason, they aren't able to use it to get beyond the moment. Every time we get beyond their ability to understand, they think we'll go away if they ignore us. That doesn't cost us a thing. We'll see who pays the price down the road.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> I'd love to see these conservatives revisit this entire thread in a year or so, probably with a lot of egg on their faces, and see what they think of themselves then. Conservatives (Nixon, the Bushes) seem to be more challenged than others at foresight, as if their actions have no consequences. I guess that's why they discount the value of reason, they aren't able to use it to get beyond the moment. Every time we get beyond their ability to understand, they think we'll go away if they ignore us. That doesn't cost us a thing. We'll see who pays the price down the road.


Sad thing is it ain't gonna be any of us here most probably. It's gonna be our kid and their kids. That's what some of us are worried about. To us it's not all about us.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Sad thing is it ain't gonna be any of us here most probably. It's gonna be our kid and their kids. That's what some of us are worried about. To us it's not all about us.


We agree on this. I don't have any living children or grandchildren, but that doesn't mean I stopped caring about future generations. That's what it has always been about.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

What's your point Poor Purl?

The title of this thread is "Victory for Republicans"

It's pretty clear what this thread is going to be about.

I have never gone to a liberal (or democrat for that matter) thread just to whine that they're not being nice cause they don't agree with me. I wouldn't expect them too. We're all Americans but this junior high mentality I see from liberals and democrats IS funny.

And,

EVERYTHING is better with cream cheese.



Poor Purl said:


> They enjoy dancing around and poking us in the eye with their middle finger. It's how they enjoy themselves (when they're not exchanging cream cheese recipes).


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

NJG said:


> That video wasn't for our benefit though. It was for their own, because they believe things like this are real. Yes, that is how gullible they are.


You have taken a 4 second photoshopped video, on a 'Victory for Republican' thread, of Obama who doesn't give a diddly about you or your family and call me and Conservatives gullible. LOL :lol:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> "This is chitchat on a knitting site...nothing more.." Hold that thought, it works all the way around.


It certainly does.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

P


freesia792 said:


> What's your point Poor Purl?
> 
> The title of this thread is "Victory for Republicans"
> 
> ...


Amen!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

galinipper said:


> You have taken a 4 second photoshopped video, on a 'Victory for Republican' thread, of Obama who doesn't give a diddly about you or your family and call me and Conservatives gullible. LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


Haha


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> As a couple of people have said, you really are sore winners. Instead of being happy that your party managed to grab a majority in both houses, and maybe celebrating the wonderful things they're going to do (e.g., get rid of the ACA, along with food stamps and the EPA), all you can think of is making fun of President Obama, yet again. What an original idea!


Sore winners....I believe you and the liberals are suffering a great big Mid-Term wedgies. 
It is obvious that Obama and his advisors have made fun of the people that voted for him. It is a shame he did that to many many fine democratic voters. 
I see you believe you can see into the future of what the American people are in store for. If you had an un-bias and an original thought, you would notice that we are all being jerked over by our lawmakers and leaders.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Sore winners....I believe you and the liberals are suffering a great big Mid-Term wedgies.
> It is obvious that Obama and his advisors have made fun of the people that voted for him. It is a shame he did that to many many fine democratic voters.
> I see you believe you can see into the future of what the American people are in store for. If you had an un-bias and an original thought, you would notice that we are all being jerked over by our lawmakers and leaders.


Sad but true. I like to believe my voice and vote count at the polls but even then I wonder.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Sad but true. I like to believe my voice and vote count at the polls but even then I wonder.


good Morning Kat...
I always worry more about my Local vote and follow upward to State and Federal. 
To stop voting would be like giving up, yes I wonder too.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Are Americans stupid? Gruber thinks so.
> If Obama had not lied about Obamacare, it would not have passed. If he lies about something that affects all Americans, how can he be believed about anything?
> 
> Obfuscatedcare
> ...


We can be Thankful that it was video's. If it were e-mail they would have mysteriously been scrubbed.... I mean lost


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

galinipper said:


> good Morning Kat...
> I always worry more about my Local vote and follow upward to State and Federal.
> To stop voting would be like giving up, yes I wonder too.


Good Morning to you as well. It is a beautiful one here in NY.
Oh I know, I will always vote.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Good Morning to you as well. It is a beautiful one here in NY.
> Oh I know, I will always vote.


Good afternoon to all of you.

Let's see, we gained Alaska this week. And now the Keystone Pipeline is going to be used as a way for Dems to have a prayer for a Dem seat. Pathetic. Mary can cry the blues about the pipeline, but if she really cared, it would have been mentioned before the runoff. She really must believe how stupid she thinks the people in her state are if they are going to believe she just had this epiphany and sees the need for the pipeline.

Does obamacare cover barf bags?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Good afternoon to all of you.
> 
> Let's see, we gained Alaska this week. And now the Keystone Pipeline is going to be used as a way for Dems to have a prayer for a Dem seat. Pathetic. Mary can cry the blues about the pipeline, but if she really cared, it would have been mentioned before the runoff. She really must believe how stupid she thinks the people in her state are if they are going to believe she just had this epiphany and sees the need for the pipeline.
> 
> Does obamacare cover barf bags?


For a price. Probably one we can't afford.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Haha, the last one hits home for sure.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Good Morning to you as well. It is a beautiful one here in NY.
> Oh I know, I will always vote.


**********
Lucky you!
We got snow yesterday, but only about an inch, it's Nov. so can't complaining.......but I will before winters over


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

galinipper said:


> **********
> Lucky you!
> We got snow yesterday, but only about an inch, it's Nov. so can't complaining.......but I will before winters over


Snowed last night but only a dusting. Hubs is heading to our home in the Adirondacks as he forgot to turn off water in the garage. I opted to stay home and finish up my knitting for the craft fair next weekend in the Adirondacks.
I need to get off this chair and get ready for work. Have a great day.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Good afternoon to all of you.
> 
> Let's see, we gained Alaska this week. And now the Keystone Pipeline is going to be used as a way for Dems to have a prayer for a Dem seat. Pathetic. Mary can cry the blues about the pipeline, but if she really cared, it would have been mentioned before the runoff. She really must believe how stupid she thinks the people in her state are if they are going to believe she just had this epiphany and sees the need for the pipeline.
> 
> Does obamacare cover barf bags?


Her timing is about a year to late. Exactly....they think their constituente's are a bunch of idiots.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Sad thing is it ain't gonna be any of us here most probably. It's gonna be our kid and their kids. That's what some of us are worried about. To us it's not all about us.


So True.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

freesia792 said:


> What's your point Poor Purl?
> 
> The title of this thread is "Victory for Republicans"
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Are Americans stupid? Gruber thinks so.
> If Obama had not lied about Obamacare, it would not have passed. If he lies about something that affects all Americans, how can he be believed about anything?
> 
> Obfuscatedcare
> ...


*************
Lamestream media has only reported on the video for 3 minutes on CBS, protecting the administration is priority, reporting the news is not their forte. Also video of Ovomit setting in on the regulations for the cadillac plans has surfaced. I'm sure you know all of this, but just running it by you.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Snowed last night but only a dusting. Hubs is heading to our home in the Adirondacks as he forgot to turn off water in the garage. I opted to stay home and finish up my knitting for the craft fair next weekend in the Adirondacks.
> I need to get off this chair and get ready for work. Have a great day.


***********
South Bend, about 8 miles from us got over a foot of snow, closer to the lake. I feel lucky
What are you knitting? I have a sweater I'm working on. Hope your craft fair is successful.
I'm headed to work too. Have a good one. TL


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Snowed last night but only a dusting. Hubs is heading to our home in the Adirondacks as he forgot to turn off water in the garage. I opted to stay home and finish up my knitting for the craft fair next weekend in the Adirondacks.
> I need to get off this chair and get ready for work. Have a great day.


Oh I hope there is no flooding when he gets there.

Dusting here to, it is cold though.

Craft fair time this time of year good luck with sales. But then being a Republican it should be a good year for u.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> *************
> Lamestream media has only reported on the video for 3 minutes on CBS, protecting the administration is priority, reporting the news is not their forte. Also video of Ovomit setting in on the regulations for the cadillac plans has surfaced. I'm sure you know all of this, but just running it by you.


What scares me is this man is a professor teaching the next generation. What they must be learning from him.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> What scares me is this man is a professor teaching the next generation. What they must be learning from him.


Exactly! So many of our youth attend college and sometimes are easily swayed until they are in the work force and see things differently.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I hope there is no flooding when he gets there.
> 
> Dusting here to, it is cold though.
> 
> Craft fair time this time of year good luck with sales. But then being a Republican it should be a good year for u.


Thank you.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I heard that they decided to tax the insurance companies so they would increase the premium to the policy holder. They didn't think a tax on the policy would be accepted. I wonder why!


True all smoke and mirrors

Just got this in the mail, my premium and deductible went up for my health care and they said it was because of obamacare !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> What scares me is this man is a professor teaching the next generation. What they must be learning from him.


******** Hello Yarnlady
Here's another professor professing his plan.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Happy birthday Yarnlady, You share your Birthday with alot of KPers from the looks of the list. 
I wish many many more Birthdays for you dear Lady, my wish comes from the heart..


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> True all smoke and mirrors
> 
> Just got this in the mail, my premium and deductible went up for my health care and they said it was because of obamacare !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*******
That's some bad news, it's not uncommon, I KNOW....., I'm glad you said that they put the reason on the invoice, they did that to mine too. 
I hope you can find an Ins. Company more in line with what you were paying. 
Someone I know got permission from Obamacare to get a knee replacement. He was told everything was approved and to proceed. They won't pay for the surgery now, thru no fault of his own, he did all the right things.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I need to head to the barn and chicken coop and take care of the critters. Going in and out of the chilly weather makes me want to eat chocolate and I have my stash tucked safely in my night stand. TL


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I'd love to see these conservatives revisit this entire thread in a year or so, probably with a lot of egg on their faces, and see what they think of themselves then. Conservatives (Nixon, the Bushes) seem to be more challenged than others at foresight, as if their actions have no consequences. I guess that's why they discount the value of reason, they aren't able to use it to get beyond the moment. Every time we get beyond their ability to understand, they think we'll go away if they ignore us. That doesn't cost us a thing. We'll see who pays the price down the road.


Are you assuming that they learn from their mistakes? Far from it. They deny their mistakes; then when the consequence is so dire they can't ignore it, they find someone else to blame it on. Look at how they treated the 2008 recession: they continue to blame Obama for not having made it disappear, even though he hadn't been elected when it hit the fan. Their faces will be eggless a year from now (or, really, they'll fool themselves into thinking there's nothing to be embarrassed about); they'll find some other way to turn it around and make someone else pay for their mistake.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

freesia792 said:


> What's your point Poor Purl?
> 
> The title of this thread is "Victory for Republicans"
> 
> ...


Do I have to have a point? I'm glad you find it so amusing. The only thing I feel strongly about that keeps going on on threads like this is the vile way the conservatives here speak about the twice duly elected President of the United States. If that seems like junior high mentality to you, then you must see yourself as in kindergarten.

I also love that I've left a permanent imprint on all of you by joking about cream cheese. I think Kraft should send me a percentage of their profits.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Katsch said:


> P
> 
> Amen!


Katsch, if that's your photo in your avatar, then you calling anyone else childish is absurd.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Katsch, if that's your photo in your avatar, then you calling anyone else childish is absurd.


Why are you bullying her?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why are you bulling her?


Why am I what? Bulling her? I don't even know what that means.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Why am I what? Bulling her? I don't even know what that means.[/quot
> Bullying


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I need to head to the barn and chicken coop and take care of the critters. Going in and out of the chilly weather makes me want to eat chocolate and I have my stash tucked safely in my night stand. TL


I"m with you chocolate how cocoa just go with winter.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> True all smoke and mirrors
> 
> Just got this in the mail, my premium and deductible went up for my health care and they said it was because of obamacare !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well that sounds about right. It has unleash more trouble hasn't it.

Still trying to find out how it is helping the middle class what is left of it. Soon we will have to take care of ourseleve do without health care. We the middle class will be the only ones without health care. those who can afford it it will not matter. Those who are on Obama care because they can't afford it and do not have to pay anything into to it. 
Where does it leave us. Thats what some can not seem to understand. The middle class is disappearing under government regulation and rules.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Katsch, if that's your photo in your avatar, then you calling anyone else childish is absurd.


Haha, it is all in good fun and yes it is me :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why are you bullying her?


It is fine. I have nothing to hide or be ashamed about. I love my avatar!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Katsch said:


> It is fine. I have nothing to hide or be ashamed about. I love my avatar!


I know you don't. I love your avatar. I can see you are a lot of fun. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> ******** Hello Yarnlady
> Here's another professor professing his plan.


Also the one who was in the Black Panter's party and killed two policeman and now is a professor It is scary to think that these people are even allowed to teach.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Happy birthday Yarnlady, You share your Birthday with alot of KPers from the looks of the list.
> I wish many many more Birthdays for you dear Lady, my wish comes from the heart..


Thanks lady, That is kind of you. I hope to live long enough to cause my children problems. Like losing mind losing keys losing shoes and annoying the heck out of them by calling them every day to tell them how much I have lost.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Katsch said:


> It is fine. I have nothing to hide or be ashamed about. I love my avatar!


I love the photo it crack me up everytime I look at it. Any one who could do that is my type of person. Find life is serious enough with out a bit of fun in it.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know you don't. I love your avatar. I can see you are a lot of fun. :thumbup:


I love life. 
Politics is only a part of my world not my existence. I have so much more to concern myself with. The funny thing is I never said they could not post here but that is what they read into my words. I only asked why they would want to and yes I do find that childish. The bickering is just ridiculous in my opinion. Politics and religion cause people to say and do crazy things. Tolerance is a good lesson for us all.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I love the photo it crack me up everytime I look at it. Any one who could do that is my type of person. Find life is serious enough with out a bit of fun in it.


Amen to that :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Are you assuming that they learn from their mistakes? Far from it. They deny their mistakes; then when the consequence is so dire they can't ignore it, they find someone else to blame it on. Look at how they treated the 2008 recession: they continue to blame Obama for not having made it disappear, even though he hadn't been elected when it hit the fan. Their faces will be eggless a year from now (or, really, they'll fool themselves into thinking there's nothing to be embarrassed about); they'll find some other way to turn it around and make someone else pay for their mistake.


It always truly amazes me how vain Dems are. They look in the mirror so much that they find their "best" attributes and put them on others and complain about it. Blame, the race card, childishness, etc. Ironic.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

One Republican I can admire to some degree (smalish) is Elizabeth Dole. The Republicans might have a decent chance at the white house if they nominated her.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> One Republican I can admire to some degree (smalish) is Elizabeth Dole. The Republicans might have a decent chance at the white house if they nominated her.


She's 78 years old. Let the lady rest.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> She's 78 years old. Let the lady rest.


she might have more energy than her years state.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> she might have more energy than her years state.


OMG you are a tree hugger. I can spot them for 10 miles away.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> OMG you are a tree hugger. I can spot them for 10 miles away.


Proudly so! I can be spotted much further away, perhaps you are nearsighted.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Is there some law in new York that prohibits you from disclosing an employees' history?


It isn't a law - but if the person who has been fired is turned down by a future potential employer b/c of a bad reference they will sue and the former employer will have to spend a fortune trying to defend themselves against "slander."


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Proudly so! I can be spotted much further away, perhaps you are nearsighted.


No. Ten miles is my limit for looking for wannabes.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Poor Purl said:
> 
> 
> > Why am I what? Bulling her? I don't even know what that means.[/quot
> ...


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> No. Ten miles is my limit for looking for wannabes.


Your moniker seems to suit you.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Katsch said:


> I love life.
> Politics is only a part of my world not my existence. I have so much more to concern myself with. The funny thing is I never said they could not post here but that is what they read into my words. I only asked why they would want to and yes I do find that childish. The bickering is just ridiculous in my opinion. Politics and religion cause people to say and do crazy things. Tolerance is a good lesson for us all.


And thanks for starting this thread, it could turn to crap at anytime, if it does it has been great chatting with you.
Love your avatar, were you saying Na Na Na Na Na when it was taken   
I am sending a pic that one of my friends uses on a forum, it's creepy and funny. It fits his personality.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Your moniker seems to suit you.


To bad yours doesn't.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> To bad yours doesn't.


peacegoddess wrote:
Your moniker seems to suit you.

To bad yours doesn't.

Meaning what? That I am not a goddess or that I am not peaceful?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> peacegoddess wrote:
> Your moniker seems to suit you.
> 
> To bad yours doesn't.
> ...


Both.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Galinipper,
I was actually, my son's girlfriend and I were goofing around and she grabbed my iPad and took some pictures of me. This was one of the photo's and she dared me to post it on KP so I did. I have gotten lots of good feedback about my avatar and quite frankly I like it.
Having fun with the camera and Amber may have been childish or junior to others but I had a great time.
You are so right about threads turning to nastiness. I have seen it happen before. I still see no harm in having a Victory for Republicans thread. Nice chatting with you as well.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Galinipper,
> I was actually, my son's girlfriend and I were goofing around and she grabbed my iPad and took some pictures of me. This was one of the photo's and she dared me to post it on KP so I did. I have gotten lots of good feedback about my avatar and quite frankly I like it.
> Having fun with the camera and Amber may have been childish or junior to others but I had a great time.
> You are so right about threads turning to nastiness. I have seen it happen before. I still see no harm in having a Victory for Republicans thread. Nice chatting with you as well.


I also love your avatar! It's obvious that you're a friendly person and you like to have fun.

I do remember following your posts about doing over a room in your house...the dining room I think. But I lost track of it; did you ever finish and put up some pics?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Both.


peacegoddess wrote:
Your moniker seems to suit you.

windingroad wrote To bad yours doesn't.

Peacegoddess wrote Meaning what? That I am not a goddess or that I am not peaceful?

windingroad wrote Both.

Peacegoddess resonds:

My moniker comes from my students and grands...neices and nephews who know it takes work to achieve justice and peace and they honor me for my work.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I also love your avatar! It's obvious that you're a friendly person and you like to have fun.
> 
> I do remember following your posts about doing over a room in your house...the dining room I think. But I lost track of it; did you ever finish and put up some pics?


Thank you, I did finish painting the hutch and posted pictures of that. I went with a different more understated light fixture. My dining table is still in the shop being refinished. The table will be delivered the Tuesday before Thanksgiving just in the nick of time.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Thank you, I did finish painting the hutch and posted pictures of that. I went with a different more understated light fixture. My dining table is still in the shop being refinished. The table will be delivered the Tuesday before Thanksgiving just in the nick of time.


Just in the nick of time is right. I'm converting my office into part office and part extra guest room and the sleeper sofa was supposed to come today but they postponed the delivery to Tuesday. That's close enough for me!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm headed out to a hay auction, coldest morning so far, I don't know why I waited so long. Hope all is well with you Gerslay. And yes Kat did your diningroom do over go well for you. 
I got some paint charts awhile back, and I have been wanting to paint a wall in shiny copper paint. it sounds kind of crazy, but I have this vision that won't go away. 
I need to get some things done. TL


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello, I do not share your joy at the Republican victory in the Senate. I know I am from the U.K. but I follow what happens in the U.S.A. and I know that they are the same as the Conservatives in the U.K. President Obama has tried to help the people who are worse off, ( most are poor through no fault of their own), and the Republicans have quite often blocked Obama`s reforms, despite this he has helped to create jobs and helped those who find it impossible to afford health insurance, unless I am very much mistaken. If all the World`s Governments, were true Democracies, there would be no Wars, but this is I am afraid not going to happen, while there is so much Greed and Corruption! I am not saying that all people who vote Republican or Conservative are like the Politicians, maybe some are naive or tricked into believing people who are poor are not deserving. I am afraid that this how the Conservative Govt. in the U.K. treat the worse off here, and it happens in the U.S.A. too. They lowered the Mansion Tax from 0.50 pence in each Pound, to 0.45 pence in each Pound about 1 year ago, this may not appear to be a lot of extra money, but for Millionaires it saves them thousands of English Pounds each year, while denying the Nurses and other deserving workers a pay rise in the Public Sector! How is this helping people to pay their bills, and invest in new household items and other goods, the economy of many countries is doomed to failure because of lack of investment. Cutting services also shrinks the Economy, and sees the rise in extremism. We need to learn by past mistakes not repeat them! I am sorry for this long rant but I am very angry at the way people are suffering while others who do not care are enjoying their even more luxurious lifestyle. I do not live in poverty, but am sorry for people that are. I am sure that a lot of K.P.F. members feel the same as I do. From Susan, U.K.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I'm headed out to a hay auction, coldest morning so far, I don't know why I waited so long. Hope all is well with you Gerslay. And yes Kat did your diningroom do over go well for you.
> I got some paint charts awhile back, and I have been wanting to paint a wall in shiny copper paint. it sounds kind of crazy, but I have this vision that won't go away.
> I need to get some things done. TL


I love your vision. I was looking at metallic paints but they just do not fit my house. I say go for it and I want to see when complete. The metallics are also great used on the ceiling.
Have fun at the auction.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

quill-ws said:


> Hello, I do not share your joy at the Republican victory in the Senate. I know I am from the U.K. but I follow what happens in the U.S.A. and I know that they are the same as the Conservatives in the U.K. President Obama has tried to help the people who are worse off, ( most are poor through no fault of their own), and the Republicans have quite often blocked Obama`s reforms, despite this he has helped to create jobs and helped those who find it impossible to afford health insurance, unless I am very much mistaken. If all the World`s Governments, were true Democracies, there would be no Wars, but this is I am afraid not going to happen, while there is so much Greed and Corruption! I am not saying that all people who vote Republican or Conservative are like the Politicians, maybe some are naive or tricked into believing people who are poor are not deserving. I am afraid that this how the Conservative Govt. in the U.K. treat the worse off here, and it happens in the U.S.A. too. They lowered the Mansion Tax from 0.50 pence in each Pound, to 0.45 pence in each Pound about 1 year ago, this may not appear to be a lot of extra money, but for Millionaires it saves them thousands of English Pounds each year, while denying the Nurses and other deserving workers a pay rise in the Public Sector! How is this helping people to pay their bills, and invest in new household items and other goods, the economy of many countries is doomed to failure because of lack of investment. Cutting services also shrinks the Economy, and sees the rise in extremism. We need to learn by past mistakes not repeat them! I am sorry for this long rant but I am very angry at the way people are suffering while others who do not care are enjoying their even more luxurious lifestyle. I do not live in poverty, but am sorry for people that are. I am sure that a lot of K.P.F. members feel the same as I do. From Susan, U.K.


I enjoyed reading your post.  You present well rounded arguments, thank you. One thing we must work towards is to bring to an end to the Tax Havens. Multinationals being able to declare their debits in a country with a high rate of taxation and then take their profits offshore to a country with a low or nil rate of taxation. These companies manage to pay very little and sometimes zero taxation. Apple is one example. David Cameron did say today that taxation should be paid in the country of manufacture not an offshore tax haven. Poor people on the other hand do not have anything to claim in order to lower their taxation burden. Our Prime Minister is cut from the same cloth as your conservative Prime Minister. His party is trying to introduce a Medicare copayment of $6 every time you visit the doctor, it is just the thin edge of the wedge in his endeavour to eliminate our Medicare Benefits Scheme. He is also trying to deregulate University fees, which means the poor will not be able to afford to send their children to Uni. Unfortunately, our Liberals - the same as your Tories - are only for the rich. They say Australia is now ruled from the Vaucluse, one of the most affluent suburbs in Australia.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> .


Gali's reference to CS Lewis quote on tyranny....

This thinking has been common in several progressive Canadian politicians as well. A recent opinion piece in Canada's National Post:

"Obama wins the lie tournament with the Clinton. But he was aided by a mindset. Obama is a progressive politician. He went to Harvard. He knows more than anybody else  and especially all those millions less intelligent than he  what is good for them. So with the smug, righteous and callous authority of the progressive, he was more than prepared to deceive those who elected him  and place his head on a soft pillow each night with the soothing thought, that  after all  he was lying to them for their own good."

http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2014/11/15/rex-murphy-contest-of-the-liars-bill-clint...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Gali's reference to CS Lewis quote on tyranny....
> 
> This thinking has been common in several progressive Canadian politicians as well. A recent opinion piece in Canada's National Post:
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Oh for heaven's sake you've never made a face. GEEEEEZ the world will probably end tonight because of her face.


Once again you prove you don't read. Only as a joke have I ever told someone she was immature and then made a face. And I said I love her face, I just don't think she's in a position to say I have a junior high mind.

I could say that to you, couldn't I?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Your moniker seems to suit you.


Twisting alleys would suit even better. No, wait, dead ends.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

quill-ws said:


> Hello, I do not share your joy at the Republican victory in the Senate. I know I am from the U.K. but I follow what happens in the U.S.A. and I know that they are the same as the Conservatives in the U.K. President Obama has tried to help the people who are worse off, ( most are poor through no fault of their own), and the Republicans have quite often blocked Obama`s reforms, despite this he has helped to create jobs and helped those who find it impossible to afford health insurance, unless I am very much mistaken. If all the World`s Governments, were true Democracies, there would be no Wars, but this is I am afraid not going to happen, while there is so much Greed and Corruption! I am not saying that all people who vote Republican or Conservative are like the Politicians, maybe some are naive or tricked into believing people who are poor are not deserving. I am afraid that this how the Conservative Govt. in the U.K. treat the worse off here, and it happens in the U.S.A. too. They lowered the Mansion Tax from 0.50 pence in each Pound, to 0.45 pence in each Pound about 1 year ago, this may not appear to be a lot of extra money, but for Millionaires it saves them thousands of English Pounds each year, while denying the Nurses and other deserving workers a pay rise in the Public Sector! How is this helping people to pay their bills, and invest in new household items and other goods, the economy of many countries is doomed to failure because of lack of investment. Cutting services also shrinks the Economy, and sees the rise in extremism. We need to learn by past mistakes not repeat them! I am sorry for this long rant but I am very angry at the way people are suffering while others who do not care are enjoying their even more luxurious lifestyle. I do not live in poverty, but am sorry for people that are. I am sure that a lot of K.P.F. members feel the same as I do. From Susan, U.K.


Susan, thank you for your input. You tell a lot of truths, esp. about how the economy only loses when working people can't afford to spend.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup:


Hi, CB. I wrote you a long message, but you seem not to have read it, so I'm asking you to read it now.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Once again you prove you don't read. Only as a joke have I ever told someone she was immature and then made a face. And I said I love her face, I just don't think she's in a position to say I have a junior high mind.
> 
> I could say that to you, couldn't I?


Poor Purl, you are making way too much out of this. It really is not that important. Please I will apologize to you for giving someone a thumbs up in regards to what they said. Okay, can we move past this now? Thank you.
Sincerely and I do mean that,
Kathy


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Poor Purl, you are making way too much out of this. It really is not that important. Please I will apologize to you for giving someone a thumbs up in regards to what they said. Okay, can we move past this now? Thank you.
> Sincerely and I do mean that,
> Kathy


How could I refuse a face like that? I really love the picture (as I said twice before, and three times makes it true). I don't deserve an apology, anyway, and I wouldn't have made a big deal if people hadn't come after me to tell me I'm bullying you.

Just give me your lunch money and I'll leave you alone. :roll:


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Progresssives (unlike liberals and republicans) do not think Obama is a progressive. We see him as a centrist democrat, more in line with liberal republicans


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Progresssives (unlike liberals and republicans) do not think Obama is a progressive. We see him as a centrist democrat, more in line with liberal republicans


I see him the same way. He's certainly no liberal.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I see him the same way. He's certainly no liberal.


I just hope he fulfills his "promise" to veto Keystone.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> How could I refuse a face like that? I really love the picture (as I said twice before, and three times makes it true). I don't deserve an apology, anyway, and I wouldn't have made a big deal if people hadn't come after me to tell me I'm bullying you.
> 
> Just give me your lunch money and I'll leave you alone. :roll:


Haha, never that but I am glad we can be civil.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I just hope he fulfills his "promise" to veto Keystone.


He's been known to forget what he promised. Guantanamo is still operating.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Haha, never that but I am glad we can be civil.


Of course we can. Who knows, we might run into each other the next time I head up to Hudson or Rhinebeck.

Do you go to the Sheep and Wool Festival? You're so near.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> He's been known to forget what he promised. Guantanamo is still operating.


There are so many reasons why I did not vote for him and continue to not support his presidency. I talk to young people who were first time voters when he first ran and they are so disappointed in him.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> What scares me is this man is a professor teaching the next generation. What they must be learning from him.


theyarnlady
if I were you, I would remain quiet on such subjects since your Teachers certainly lacked knowledge to pass on to their Students.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

quill-ws said:


> Hello, I do not share your joy at the Republican victory in the Senate. I know I am from the U.K. but I follow what happens in the U.S.A. and I know that they are the same as the Conservatives in the U.K. President Obama has tried to help the people who are worse off, ( most are poor through no fault of their own), and the Republicans have quite often blocked Obama`s reforms, despite this he has helped to create jobs and helped those who find it impossible to afford health insurance, unless I am very much mistaken. If all the World`s Governments, were true Democracies, there would be no Wars, but this is I am afraid not going to happen, while there is so much Greed and Corruption! I am not saying that all people who vote Republican or Conservative are like the Politicians, maybe some are naive or tricked into believing people who are poor are not deserving. I am afraid that this how the Conservative Govt. in the U.K. treat the worse off here, and it happens in the U.S.A. too. They lowered the Mansion Tax from 0.50 pence in each Pound, to 0.45 pence in each Pound about 1 year ago, this may not appear to be a lot of extra money, but for Millionaires it saves them thousands of English Pounds each year, while denying the Nurses and other deserving workers a pay rise in the Public Sector! How is this helping people to pay their bills, and invest in new household items and other goods, the economy of many countries is doomed to failure because of lack of investment. Cutting services also shrinks the Economy, and sees the rise in extremism. We need to learn by past mistakes not repeat them! I am sorry for this long rant but I am very angry at the way people are suffering while others who do not care are enjoying their even more luxurious lifestyle. I do not live in poverty, but am sorry for people that are. I am sure that a lot of K.P.F. members feel the same as I do. From Susan, U.K.


quill-ws
THANK YOU. so well stated. I feel guilt every time I go grocery shopping, when a loaf of Bread costs around $ 2.00, a pound of Potatoes $ 1.00, Apples $ 1.99 per lb. and Milk about $ 3.50/Gallon, what are the poor to buy to feed themselves and live healthy while working 2 and 3 jobs to
barely make it. At least President Obama and the Democrats are working hard on raising the minimum wage which now is about & 7.25/hr. while Republicans are drinking Martinis costing over $ 10.00 and working against it and some even want to do away with minimum wages altogether. Now that speaks of humanity, doesn't it.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

From Truthout.org

It has been a little over a week since the Republicans basically ran the table on the Democrats in the 2014 midterm elections, and in the low pile of hours since then and now, the Democrats have appeared bound and determined to deliver the GOP a gift basket filled with everything on their wish list.

The election was a week ago Tuesday. 72 hours after the last ballots were cast, President Obama was on a plane to Asia, bound and determined to reinvigorate the stalled negotiations over the Trans-Pacific Partnership "trade" deal. The TPP has been negotiated by nations and corporations largely in secret, though several chapters of the proposed deal have been leaked to the public. Those leaked documents have led critics of the deal to dub it "NAFTA on steroids," and for very good reasons.

The TPP, according to all available information, actually has very little to do with trade deals. Instead, it provides direct incentives for countries and corporations to send jobs offshore to low-wage nations. It puts a number of controls on open internet access that leaves our current "net neutrality" debate in deep shade, despite the president's recent rhetoric to the contrary. A wide swath of local and federal laws would be required to comply with TPP policies. Perhaps worst of all, the TPP would elevate multinational corporations to the status of sovereign nations, a level of power those corporations have sought for more than a generation.

Closer to home, a pile of Senate Democrats have banded together to push a vote to approve the Keystone XL oil pipeline, in a desperate and gruesomely cynical attempt to help Democratic Senator Mary Landrieu keep her Louisiana Senate seat; she's facing a December 9 run-off against Republican opponent Rep. Bill Cassidy, who has offered a competing Keystone bill in the House.

Put plainly, the Keystone XL pipeline is a direct threat to the lives and health of millions of Americans. It will carry tar sands petroleum from Canada, the most pollutive oil product on the planet. The process by which it is extracted has left vast swaths of Canada a veritable wasteland, because the only thing more destructive than the oil is the manner in which it is extracted from the Earth. The pipeline, filled with this poison, will run very near one of the largest and most vital water aquifers in the US, and through our farming breadbasket...and pipelines leak. Always, period, end of file. Pipelines leak, and this poison will not stay in the line.

The new GOP majority in the Senate will not take control until January, but all of a sudden, they have the votes to get this thing done. GOP Senators are gleeful at the chance to force this vote down the Obama administration's throat next week, and there is no guarantee whatsoever that President Obama will veto it; White House Secretary Josh Earnest signaled a potential veto, but only because they have to wait because the project "is still under review by the State Department to determine whether or not its in the national interest." If State determines Keystone to be "in the national interest," a veto of this current action will likely count as little more than a short delay, thanks to several Senate Democrats who are suddenly feeling free to vote their right-leaning oil-paid consciences in the aftermath of last week's elections.

But wait, what about Harry Reid? He will still be majority leader until after the New Year. What about the tactics the GOP has used for more than six years to filibuster everything down to the sink in the men's room? Have no fear, for it's all about cooperation and kumbaya from here on out. Sen. Reid has announced that he has "no desire" to obstruct the GOP's agenda, which means the Keystone XL pipeline legislation is going to pass and hit the president's desk unmolested by any Democrats. Where it goes from there is anyone's guess.

And then there's this: on the same day President Obama winged his way East to ride point on the passage of the Trans-Pacific Partnership, and a few scant days before members of his party in the Senate ran through walls to push the Keystone XL pipeline, his administration announced that at least 1,500 more US troops would be deployed to Iraq ... as "advisers," of course. The White House has also announced it will be requesting an additional $1.6 billion for an "Iraq Train and Equip Fund." That money will chase the hundreds of billions of dollars we've already poured into the sand to "train and equip" Iraq, to utterly no avail ... unless you're a weapons contractor getting a slice of the profits.

According to CBS News, the US has been spending approximately $8.3 million a day to run more than 740 bombing sorties in Iraq since mid-August. ISIL still controls Mosul and much of the north ... and, very slowly, more and more US troops are being returned to that battlefield. On Thursday, General Martin Dempsey, the Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, told the House Armed Services Committe that "were certainly considering" sending combat troops back into Iraq, again. The writing is on the wall.

So, to recap: in the ten days since the Republicans took full control of Congress, Democrats in the Senate, House and White House have flexed hard in favor of a ruinous "trade" deal, a poisonous oil pipeline, and an ongoing disaster of a war.

It does beg the question: Who needs Republicans?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Of course we can. Who knows, we might run into each other the next time I head up to Hudson or Rhinebeck.
> 
> Do you go to the Sheep and Wool Festival? You're so near.


Yes I did and we had a meet and greet for KP members. It was nice to meet some of the others. I will also be attending Vogue Live Manhattan in January.
Will you?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Yes I did and we had a meet and greet for KP members. It was nice to meet some of the others. I will also be attending Vogue Live Manhattan in January.
> Will you?


I haven't registered yet, but I expect I'll be there. We could meet and make faces at each other.


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello, thank you for your post. I definitely agree with you about the Tax Avoidance that happens all over the World. There was an Online Petition that Many people in the U.K., signed to send to David Cameron and Chancellor George Osborne. There is so much Hypocrisy from this Government, if we had not sent it they would not have said anything about Tax Havens, they probably use them anyway, the Cabinet are mostly Millionaires! Tony Abbott has made it even worse than the U.K.`s Politicians. The Labour Govt., brought in Tuition Fees before the(Con)servatives. This happened when Tony Blair became Prime Minister in 1997, and need I say more! It was £3,000 for those who could pay, and poorer Students would be exempt, but were of course means tested. The Rich families have always had to pay, and rightly so. I left the Labour Party when Labour`s leader Neil Kinnock, ( who was elected party Leader in the 1980`s), decided to abandon the Anti- Nuclear Policy they had stood up for. Labour had lost the recent General Election, and he had been holding meetings all around the country, asking people who usually voted Labour why they had not done so this time, and overwhelmingly they had said it was because of the Anti-Nuclear Policy! The majority of these people were elderly, a lot of young people were Anti-Nuclear, and a lot of them joined the Green Party. I voted for the Green Party when there was a Candidate, but few stood locally, I managed to vote G.P. in the European Elections in the 1990`s and since then there has always been a G.P. Candidate, we now have 3 in total in Europe, Molly Scott Cato is the one elected this time. Caroline Lucas is our only Green Party M.P. elected in the 2010 G.E., she was a Green European M.P., and our Manifesto states that the E.P., needs a huge overhaul, but we believe that Europe is essential to help create jobs. We have a a problem with a more modern Political Party, you may have heard of U.K.I.P. they are anti-Europe and against immigration, how do they expect to keep our Hospitals and Care Homes and Essential Services running without immigration? They are accused of being Racist which their leader Nigel Farage denies, and the Right Wing Media said, he is not Racist, he has a German wife! The people he picks on are the Eastern Europeans, they quite often run their own businesses, or work in the Essential Services. Nigel Farage gives the impression that he is anti-establishment but this is not so, he went to Private Schools and wants to Privatize the N.H.S. If many people knew this they would not vote for his party. From Susan in the U.K.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Gali's reference to CS Lewis quote on tyranny....
> 
> This thinking has been common in several progressive Canadian politicians as well. A recent opinion piece in Canada's National Post:
> 
> ...


*********

Thanks WCK for the article from the Nationalpost. Rex Murphy writes in such a colorful way, love his style. I only read/scan the CBC website, I will add NP to my list, looks like I've been missing alot.

One of the most inhumane acts is to tell citizens that it is for their own good when you know it's a lie.

I also seen the clip of Ed Henry asking Obama about the Gruber video's calling American people stupid and again Obama said he just heard about it.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


Wonder some about that too.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

galinipper said:


> *********
> 
> Thanks WCK for the article from the Nationalpost. Rex Murphy writes in such a colorful way, love his style. I only read/scan the CBC website, I will add NP to my list, looks like I've been missing alot.
> 
> ...


That's the line that says it all:

_"So with the smug, righteous and callous authority of the progressive, he was more than prepared to deceive those who elected him  and place his head on a soft pillow each night with the soothing thought, that  after all  he was lying to them for their own good."_


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> That's the line that says it all:
> 
> _"So with the smug, righteous and callous authority of the progressive, he was more than prepared to deceive those who elected him  and place his head on a soft pillow each night with the soothing thought, that  after all  he was lying to them for their own good."_


Give me a break. The mountain of Republican lies could easily reach from here to the moon--Iran/Contra, the Janet Rehnquist business, the Savings and Loan fiasco, Sewergate....the list goes on and on.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Rest In Peace Peter Kassig, and may you family find comfort.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Give me a break. The mountain of Republican lies could easily reach from here to the moon--Iran/Contra, the Janet Rehnquist business, the Savings and Loan fiasco, Sewergate....the list goes on and on.


Boy, did you get a hernia straining to reach back that far to find a handful of examples? Yes, we all know that politicians do bend the truth to get elected. If we were all smarter voters it would consistently backfire and they'd stop using it.

My kids used to try to use this tactic until they started to grow up: "It doesn't matter that I lied b/c there are other people who lie too."

This topic has devolved into throwing out juvenile "yeah-but"s and parroting pat phrases. Too bad to see logic and reasonable discussion of the real issues get downed out.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Give me a break. The mountain of Republican lies could easily reach from here to the moon--Iran/Contra, the Janet Rehnquist business, the Savings and Loan fiasco, Sewergate....the list goes on and on.


sussanmos2000
let's not forget Whitewater.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> sussanmos2000
> let's not forget Whitewater.


Benghazi. Monica. Oh my I'm getting tired.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

immunurse said:


> Boy, did you get a hernia straining to reach back that far to find a handful of examples? Yes, we all know that politicians do bend the truth to get elected. If we were all smarter voters it would consistently backfire and they'd stop using it.
> 
> My kids used to try to use this tactic until they started to grow up: "It doesn't matter that I lied b/c there are other people who lie too."
> 
> This topic has devolved into throwing out juvenile "yeah-but"s and parroting pat phrases. Too bad to see logic and reasonable discussion of the real issues get downed out.


You've missed my point entirely--virtually all politicians and/or national leaders lie, regardless of political affiliations. But that certainly doesn't make it right, and it bothers me too that the American public is so quick to forgive and forget. It's unbelievable that Chris Christie's political is once again on the rise after the shenanigans he pulled.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> You've missed my point entirely--virtually all politicians and/or national leaders lie, regardless of political affiliations. But that certainly doesn't make it right, and it bothers me too that the American public is so quick to forgive and forget. It's unbelievable that Chris Christie's political is once again on the rise after the shenanigans he pulled.


How is it unbelievable?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> sussanmos2000
> let's not forget Whitewater.


Whitewater was Clintons.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Whitewater was Clintons.


yes she is telling the Dems that they have skeletons also. Tit for tat on that score. Unfortunately.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> yes she is telling the Dems that they have skeletons also. Tit for tat on that score. Unfortunately.


So true. I really do believe one has to be a stinker to get ahead in politics. It's a dirty business.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> So true. I really do believe one has to be a stinker to get ahead in politics. It's a dirty business.


And not an easy one either. For the blow hards maybe it's time they run for office. And do it using all their own money so they are beholding to no one.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Whitewater was Clintons.


Country Bumpkins,
yes, but did the Republicans not spend Millions and Millions of Taxpayer's money trying to find fault and wound up holding the empty bag?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> So true. I really do believe one has to be a stinker to get ahead in politics. It's a dirty business.


susanmos2000
it is a dirty business..... as Chris Christy showed us first hand.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> You've missed my point entirely--virtually all politicians and/or national leaders lie, regardless of political affiliations. But that certainly doesn't make it right, and it bothers me too that the American public is so quick to forgive and forget. It's unbelievable that Chris Christie's political is once again on the rise after the shenanigans he pulled.


If you point was something other than saying that "it's OK that Dems lie b/c I can find some examples of Republicans lying too" -then please restate it so that I can understand.

As to Chris Christie - I still smell a liberal-main-stream-media rat in there. It makes absolutely no sense for Christie's staff to try to "punish" the mayor of a town by causing a traffic jam that HE probably won't get caught in anyway. You may think that his staff is evil but they aren't all stupid. If they wanted to meet out punishment they could do WAY better than a traffic jam.

Incriminating emails can be forged and made to appear to come from someone. I think there's a lot more we don't know yet.

I was much more enthusiastic about Christie before he sucked up to Obama after Superstorm Sandy.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Ooopppss! After I hit "send" the page was still there and looked like it hadn't been sent so I clicked and got a double post.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> One big difference. The lies you mentioned affect a few people, some in the thousands. But Obama's lies affect hundreds of millions. The health, wealth, and well being of almost every person in the US.


Selling arms to Iran on the sly affected far more than just a few people, or even a few thousand. Approximately 500,000 Iraqis and 750,000 Iranians were killed during that seven-year conflict--many innocent civilians. And Iran is still armed to the teeth and now itching to develop its nuclear capabilities--largely thanks to us.

Conservatives claim that President Obama has brought the US down in the eyes of the world, but I can't imagine anything more laughable than us in the 80s trying to trade weapons for hostages, and attempting to placate those bearded slobs with homemade cakes and Bibles.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Selling arms to Iran on the sly affected far more than just a few people, or even a few thousand. Approximately 500,000 Iraqis and 750,000 Iranians were killed during that seven-year conflict--many innocent civilians. And Iran is still armed to the teeth and now itching to develop its nuclear capabilities--largely thanks to us.
> 
> Conservatives claim that President Obama has brought the US down in the eyes of the world, but I can't imagine anything more laughable than us in the 80s trying to trade weapons for hostages, and attempting to placate those bearded slobs with homemade cakes and Bibles.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

immunurse said:


> If you point was something other than saying that "it's OK that Dems lie b/c I can find some examples of Republicans lying too" -then please restate it so that I can understand.
> 
> As to Chris Christie - I still smell a liberal-main-stream-media rat in there. It makes absolutely no sense for Christie's staff to try to "punish" the mayor of a town by causing a traffic jam that HE probably won't get caught in anyway. You may think that his staff is evil but they aren't all stupid. If they wanted to meet out punishment they could do WAY better than a traffic jam.


I think you underestimate the pettiness and small-mindedness of some politicians, Immunurse. Richard Nixon was once leader of the most powerful country in the world, but even he kept an "Enemies List" naming newspapers columnists, film executives, and yes actors such as Paul Newman. Absolutely crazy.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I think you underestimate the pettiness and small-mindedness of some politicians, Immunurse. Richard Nixon was once leader of the most powerful country in the world, but even he kept an "Enemies List" naming newspapers columnists, film executives, and yes actors such as Paul Newman. Absolutely crazy.


And Christie is no Richard Nixon. Not yet, anyway.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Rest In Peace Peter Kassig, and may you family find comfort.


It is sad so sad and it will get worst.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Why are you bringing up the misdeeds of 30+ years ago. that is water over the dam and nothing can be corrected.
> 
> What is happening NOW is what is important. Obama does have the power to start telling the truth and correcting what his administration has lied about in the ACA. Since he changed the law with his pen, HE can use his pen to make things better for the lower middle class that had to buy from the market place. Did you know that you will need to change policies to get one for next year at a similar price. so if you change policies, will you have to change doctors and hospitals too? A gigantic mess. Can you call this good healthcare?
> 
> I don't think you even care what is happening to the people in the US. You only want to trash the Republicans for something that happened years ago. Even if a Republican lied about something. Obama's lying does not make it right.


Of course I care about the American people--deeply. I know we don't agree about the ACA and there's no point in debating it, but I agree 100% that the lies and doubletalk coming out of our politicians' mouths is wrong wrong wrong.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

That first meme is just silly, Galinipper. It's too soon to know what effect the ACA will have overall on the American people's general health.

Frankly, I'd be interested in having a serious discussion about health care, but given the passionate views on both sides that probably isn't possible. It's a given that most conservatives are against the ACA, but I'd really like to know what they propose as an alternative. In my opinion it's terribly wrong that any American should be denied health care. We're arguably the most powerful nation in the world--how does that square with men, women, and children being turned away at the hospital doors, or being driven into bankruptcy by medical bills that can reach into the hundreds of thousands of dollars? If the ACA isn't the answer then what is?


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> That first meme is just silly, Galinipper. It's too soon to know what effect the ACA will have overall on the American people's general health.
> 
> Frankly, I'd be interested in having a serious discussion about health care, but given the passionate views on both sides that probably isn't possible. It's a given that most conservatives are against the ACA, but I'd really like to know what they propose as an alternative. In my opinion it's terribly wrong that any American should be denied health care. We're arguably the most powerful nation in the world--how does that square with men, women, and children being turned away at the hospital doors, or being driven into bankruptcy by medical bills that can reach into the hundreds of thousands of dollars? If the ACA isn't the answer then what is?


This really is getting tiresome. Conservatives on this forum and GOP members of Congress, not to mention other pundits etc. have been saying for YEARS what they would propose as an alternative.............

Allow sale of policies across state lines, tort reform (that would cut all health care costs immediately) and health savings accounts. PLUS we are in favor of many of the provisions of the ACA, like extending coverage for adult children and covering pre-existing conditions.

And I'd like to point out that you liberals really lose your credibility when you keep using the slogans about Americans without INSURANCE being therefore, TOTALLY WITHOUT ANY HEALTH CARE AT ALL. That has not been true for decades. NO ONE with any legitimate injury or illness is turned away from Emergency Rooms. It's illegal, unless the ER declares a "fly by" condition - something that prevents them from receiving ANY patients (with our without insurance) for a period of hours. Do you really expect anyone out there to believe that the ER staff says to the ambulance crew, "Nope, take him back where you found him and leave him to die!" REALLY????

(Let's not revisit Duncan in this regard. He WAS seen and treated, but the communication between the triage nurse and the doc was, inexcusably, a totally dropped ball. It had nothing to do with insurance.)

No conservative will disagree that having the uninsured use the ERs as their "primary care" is a very bad way to deliver health care- we're eager to correct those things. But the GOP Congressmen were totally barred from the meetings where the ACA was written. This after Obama promising in his campaign that they would have all the hearings carried live on CSPAN. Can you have forgotten that?

We desperately need to get rid of the really bad provisions of the ACA and allow a few of the long-standing GOP ideas to get a chance. Now we can finally get a chance for that to happen.

HURRAY!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

immunurse said:


> This really is getting tiresome. Conservatives on this forum and GOP members of Congress, not to mention other pundits etc. have been saying for YEARS what they would propose as an alternative.............
> 
> Allow sale of policies across state lines, tort reform (that would cut all health care costs immediately) and health savings accounts. PLUS we are in favor of many of the provisions of the ACA, like extending coverage for adult children and covering pre-existing conditions.
> 
> ...


very thoughtful post and completely agree with you. There were better ways of handling health care .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

immunurse said:


> This really is getting tiresome. Conservatives on this forum and GOP members of Congress, not to mention other pundits etc. have been saying for YEARS what they would propose as an alternative.............
> 
> Allow sale of policies across state lines, tort reform (that would cut all health care costs immediately) and health savings accounts. PLUS we are in favor of many of the provisions of the ACA, like extending coverage for adult children and covering pre-existing conditions.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Amen


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> That first meme is just silly, Galinipper. It's too soon to know what effect the ACA will have overall on the American people's general health.
> 
> Frankly, I'd be interested in having a serious discussion about health care, but given the passionate views on both sides that probably isn't possible. It's a given that most conservatives are against the ACA, but I'd really like to know what they propose as an alternative. In my opinion it's terribly wrong that any American should be denied health care. We're arguably the most powerful nation in the world--how does that square with men, women, and children being turned away at the hospital doors, or being driven into bankruptcy by medical bills that can reach into the hundreds of thousands of dollars? If the ACA isn't the answer then what is?


20% of a million dollars is still a lot of money.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

immunurse said:


> This really is getting tiresome. Conservatives on this forum and GOP members of Congress, not to mention other pundits etc. have been saying for YEARS what they would propose as an alternative.............
> 
> Allow sale of policies across state lines, tort reform (that would cut all health care costs immediately) and health savings accounts. PLUS we are in favor of many of the provisions of the ACA, like extending coverage for adult children and covering pre-existing conditions.
> 
> ...


How many people have you seen dying on the street corner...   :?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

immunurse said:


> This really is getting tiresome. Conservatives on this forum and GOP members of Congress, not to mention other pundits etc. have been saying for YEARS what they would propose as an alternative.............
> 
> Allow sale of policies across state lines, tort reform (that would cut all health care costs immediately) and health savings accounts. PLUS we are in favor of many of the provisions of the ACA, like extending coverage for adult children and covering pre-existing conditions.
> 
> ...


I thought the ACA _was_ essentially a long-standing GOP idea first promoted by the Heritage Foundation, then in Massachusetts by Gov. Mitt Romney. Only when it got to Obama did they all turn against it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> I just hope he fulfills his "promise" to veto Keystone.


The only reason he will sign the bill is if he thinks that is the only way Mary Landreau can keep her seat in the Senate and that seat represents a victory for the Democrats. Otherwise he has to veto the bill as he said he would for the last 6 years.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The only reason he will sign the bill is if he thinks that is the only way Mary Landreau can keep her seat in the Senate and that seat represents a victory for the Democrats. Otherwise he has to veto the bill as he said he would for the last 6 years.


On this we agree. One of my gripes of President Obama is his horrendous stand on the environment. He makes pro environment statements, but his actions belie his words. As I have always said, he is a centrist and I am glad I never voted for him.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> From Truthout.org
> 
> It has been a little over a week since the Republicans basically ran the table on the Democrats in the 2014 midterm elections, and in the low pile of hours since then and now, the Democrats have appeared bound and determined to deliver the GOP a gift basket filled with everything on their wish list.
> 
> ...


Well said. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Happy about the news
> Republicans seize Senate and obtain full control of Congress.
> I am not usually one to comment here on KP about politics but did not see any topics on the sweet victory for Republicans and felt it needed mention. I am not posting this for a debate but for fellow likeminded KP members and Republicans to rejoice.
> Kathy


~~~~~~~~~~~~~
- Thrilled at the outcome. Let's pray that things will start to get better for everyone - liberals, conservatives, independents ... for all of us.


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

immunurse said:


> This really is getting tiresome. Conservatives on this forum and GOP members of Congress, not to mention other pundits etc. have been saying for YEARS what they would propose as an alternative.............
> 
> Allow sale of policies across state lines, tort reform (that would cut all health care costs immediately) and health savings accounts. PLUS we are in favor of many of the provisions of the ACA, like extending coverage for adult children and covering pre-existing conditions.
> 
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~
Indeed, HURRAY!! Totally agree with everything you posted. I know we can do better. Having a couple of friends who are doctors, I know what they pay for malpractice insurance. Tort reform would make a world of difference to the cost of medical insurance. I know we can do better than ACA - why can't we (conservatives and liberals) work together and stop buying into the rubbish that is being fed to us.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

This is a short excerpt from an interview on Democracy Now with Naomi Klein (author of This Changes Everything:Capitalism and Climate Change)


In terms of the protests that are happening against Mary Landrieu, I mean, I think its fantastic. I think the world is watching in horror as the climate becomes this prop in this Vaudevillian piece of political theater trying to save Landrieus rapidly tanking political career by pushing this vote forward through the SenateI believe it will be tomorrowso that she looks more pro-oil. And its just extraordinary, and its really an expression of the capture of American politicians by the oil industry. Shes speaking to her backers. Shes setting herself up not just potentially to win that election, which looks very unlikely, but maybe for what shell do when she loses that election, which is, you know, very likely getting a job as an oil and gas lobbyist. So she wants to be able to say she pushed as hard as possible to get Keystone passed, because the refineries on the Gulf Coast want to process that dirty oil.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> This is a short excerpt from an interview on Democracy Now with Naomi Klein (author of This Changes Everything:Capitalism and Climate Change)
> 
> In terms of the protests that are happening against Mary Landrieu, I mean, I think its fantastic. I think the world is watching in horror as the climate becomes this prop in this Vaudevillian piece of political theater trying to save Landrieus rapidly tanking political career by pushing this vote forward through the SenateI believe it will be tomorrowso that she looks more pro-oil. And its just extraordinary, and its really an expression of the capture of American politicians by the oil industry. Shes speaking to her backers. Shes setting herself up not just potentially to win that election, which looks very unlikely, but maybe for what shell do when she loses that election, which is, you know, very likely getting a job as an oil and gas lobbyist. So she wants to be able to say she pushed as hard as possible to get Keystone passed, because the refineries on the Gulf Coast want to process that dirty oil.


Bless Amy Goodman and Naomi Klein.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Well said. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Well, we agree, for a change. "Who needs Republicans?" 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

/


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

/


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> It is sad so sad and it will get worst.


theyarnlady
for sure if folks like you have their way and we get into further Wars. You just like to use arms to solve problems, don't you!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

galinipper said:


> /


gailinipper
and President Obama has kept his word, much fewer Executive actions taken by him than any of his predecessors. By the way, Reagan and Bush Sr. took executive actions on Immigration and no-one minded. Where were you then?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> for sure if folks like you have their way and we get into further Wars. You just like to use arms to solve problems, don't you!


Gud vaere meddeg


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Check again, Reagan's was a law passed by congress. Reagan made a deal with Congress to grant amnesty and close the borders. Then Congress defunded the border fence. What did Bush Sr do? I do not remember any executive orders regarding immigration.


http://thehill.com/blogs/congress-blog/foreign-policy/219463-when-reagan-and-ghw-bush-took-bold-executive-action-on


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It started with a LAW passed by both the House and Senate.
> 
> For those that want to say it is ok for Obama to do since Reagan and Bush seemed to do the same thing. But there has NOT been any LAW passed by the House and Senate regarding immigration. Obama has taken a LAW and changed it as he wished, remember Obamacare.


Got to love it! Those executive perks gave a lot of sick uninsured kids a chance to be healthy.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It started with a LAW passed by both the House and Senate.
> 
> For those that want to say it is ok for Obama to do since Reagan and Bush seemed to do the same thing. But there has NOT been any LAW passed by the House and Senate regarding immigration. Obama has taken a LAW and changed it as he wished, remember Obamacare.


If there hasn't been 'any' LAW passed by the House and Senate, then how can he change a LAW that doesn't exist? If there was an existing LAW before he changed it, then it must have been passed by the House and Senate sometime. Otherwise there would be no LAW to change, right?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> http://thehill.com/blogs/congress-blog/foreign-policy/219463-when-reagan-and-ghw-bush-took-bold-executive-action-on


Thanks, Rocky. I must have slept through the 80's, because I barely remembered this.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> If there hasn't been 'any' law passed by the House and Senate, then how can he change a law that doesn't exist? If there is an existing law before he changed it, then it must have been passed by the House and Senate. Otherwise there would be no law to change, right?


Trying to use reason, Patty. I'd say a lost cause. Nothing Obama does could ever be the same as what the Repubs did, even if it's exactly the same.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Thanks, Rocky. I must have slept through the 80's, because I barely remembered this.


Hello Poor Purl! Is that monster storm hitting your city?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Trying to use reason, Patty. I'd say a lost cause. Nothing Obama does could ever be the same as what the Repubs did, even if it's exactly the same.


So very true!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hello Poor Purl! Is that monster storm hitting your city?


It's very cold, 24 degrees now and going down, but no storm. Thank goodness.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> That's the line that says it all:
> 
> _"So with the smug, righteous and callous authority of the progressive, he was more than prepared to deceive those who elected him  and place his head on a soft pillow each night with the soothing thought, that  after all  he was lying to them for their own good."_


********
Good Morning Gerslay, It is true that much of the Canadian press is not in the pocket of Obama like some would want you to believe. American media sold out.

Here are excerpts from "CanadaFreePress" titled "On Keystone Pipeline, Obama Flips Canada the Bird."

by, Mitch Wolfe

Obama's recent trip to Myanmar (formaly Burma)

O: "Understand what this project is..It is providing the ability of Canada to pump their oil sending it thru our land, down to the gulf, where it will be sold everywhere else. It doesn't have an impact on gas prices."

Mitch: What a despicable, deceitful and contemptible little man Obama is, one can almost here the distain in his voice as he parrots anti- keystone lobbyists' talking point.

Obama is infamous for treating America's closest allies-poorly, and treating America's sworn enemies- (Iran) deferentially. It is no wonder Obama lacks close relationships with western leaders and is generally considered to be one of America's most untrustworth and spineless American leaders in modern day history.

I predict that Obama will become the most reviled and unpopular Democratic President since the Peanut President and Palestinian terrorist sympathizer.
*************


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Semper Fi


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Sgt Belfield is a man of honor. I apologize if I got his rank wrong, I meant no disrespect


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

galinipper said:


> ********
> Good Morning Gerslay, It is true that much of the Canadian press is not in the pocket of Obama like some would want you to believe. American media sold out.
> 
> Here are excerpts from "CanadaFreePress" titled "On Keystone Pipeline, Obama Flips Canada the Bird."
> ...


I second the motion!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Semper Fi


That is one man who makes me proud to be and American.

To bad can't say that about politic left .


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> That is one man who makes me proud to be and American.
> 
> To bad can't say that about politic left .


I feel the same.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It started with a LAW passed by both the House and Senate.
> 
> For those that want to say it is ok for Obama to do since Reagan and Bush seemed to do the same thing. But there has NOT been any LAW passed by the House and Senate regarding immigration. Obama has taken a LAW and changed it as he wished, remember Obamacare.


I love ACA. I am glad that people can now have medical insurance.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> That is one man who makes me proud to be and American.
> 
> To bad can't say that about politic left .


Can't say that about the politic right.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Sgt Belfield is a man of honor. I apologize if I got his rank wrong, I meant no disrespect


May he rest in the peace he fought to protect.

But where's your anti-abortion message? Or would that have been disrespectful to the sergeant?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> I love ACA. I am glad that people can now have medical insurance.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Can't say that about the politic right.


Is the right ever politic?

pol·i·tic adjective
1.
(of an action) seeming sensible and judicious under the circumstances

Yarnie's assumption is that the "politic left" don't serve in the military. What an impolitic thing to assume.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It is wonderful that they can say they now have insurance.
> 
> Now the question is: What good is the insurance if they can NOT find a doctor or hospital that will accept it? What if they cannot afford the deductible?


Then they will have to join the Republican health care plan, just die as quickly as possible.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Is the right ever politic?
> 
> pol·i·tic adjective
> 1.
> ...


Well I know of at least two, one who died and one I married.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Well I know of at least two, one who died and one I married.


Which one was better off?


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> I love ACA. I am glad that people can now have medical insurance.


I am so happy that you love your ACA - I personally do not like to be treated like cattle - and having several friends who are doctors, they tell me that they will not have any time at all to waste on patients, other than the quick evaluation - it will be, get them in and get them out. If you want to know what the ACA is going to be like, pay attention to the Veteran's Administration -- see what our poor men and women who loved and served this country have to endure to see a doctor.

My sister who lives in England, told me that if she has more than one ailment she has to make several apt, as she cannot tell her national health doc more than one problem at the time - hence the reason she goes to a private doctor most of the time.

So for me the ACA is going to be the downfall of a great country that had a great medical system. What a pity that the few (and there were not as many as they claim without insurance - and NO ONE is ever turned away from medical help ... I know, as I stated my friends have done a lot of work for patients who could not pay) had to ruin it for the many who loved their doctors and were not able to keep them - for their insurance plan - which they also were not able to keep. What a great plan the ACA is ... to have to be passed with nothing but lies - it had to be " it has to be passed before we find out what is in it" What a crock of BULL. Voter's stupidity ... that is truly the case. For who would want such a travesty placed on them.

The ACA was not the way to fix the system - the ACA put the finishing touches on a system that could have been fixed without the pain that the ACA has brought to many. Glad YOU love the ACA - ask a mother who cannot afford the deductible for her children - ask the person who lost her doctor whom she had a great relationship with ...

I need to get back to work anyway.Have a great day and I pray that you will never have to use your ACA for anything serious.

God Bless (or are you one of those that are offended by my saying "God Bless"? If you are that is a shame, I shall still wish a Blessing on you.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

ninal46 said:


> I am so happy that you love your ACA - I personally do not like to be treated like cattle - and having several friends who are doctors, they tell me that they will not have any time at all to waste on patients, other than the quick evaluation - it will be, get them in and get them out. If you want to know what the ACA is going to be like, pay attention to the Veteran's Administration -- see what our poor men and women who loved and served this country have to endure to see a doctor.
> 
> My sister who lives in England, told me that if she has more than one ailment she has to make several apt, as she cannot tell her national health doc more than one problem at the time - hence the reason she goes to a private doctor most of the time.
> 
> ...


I personally would not see a doctor who thinks spending time with a patient is "wasted". My husband is a 100% disabled vet and gets great care, no problem! I don't need your blessing, but maybe some of your cohorts do.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> I personally would not see a doctor who thinks spending time with a patient is "wasted". My husband is a 100% disabled vet and gets great care, no problem! I don't need your blessing, but maybe some of your cohorts do.


Feb 13,2013, 17:25:26 "Smoking and Obamacare" is when you said your husband was a doctor. 
As Elaine would say on "Seinfeld," Fake, Fake, Fake, Fake.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> I personally would not see a doctor who thinks spending time with a patient is "wasted".


I agree, Rocky. Reminds me of those sob stories about doctors choosing to give up their profession because it's just not as profitable under the ACA. My response: Good riddance!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Feb 13,2013, 17:25:26 "Smoking and Obamacare" is when you said your husband was a doctor.
> As Elaine would say on "Seinfeld," Fake, Fake, Fake, Fake.
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


And you don't believe doctors ever serve in the military? Dumb, even for you, Galinipper.


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I agree, Rocky. Reminds me of those sob stories about doctors choosing to give up their profession because it's just not as profitable under the ACA. My response: Good riddance!


~~~~~~~~
Good riddance?? How sad to be you. One of my friends who was a top cancer specialist took an early retirement. One sold his practice and retired three years earlier than he wished. One gave up her internal medicine practice to go back to teaching. She was not even making enough money to pay for staff and over head - yes, good riddance to good doctors, let's get doctors that don't give a rats tail for their patients. Have us all share with you the mediocre care we will be receiving under your beloved ACA. I know, poor rich doctors - where were YOU when they were working their way through medical school? Where were YOU when they graduated with thousands of dollars in tuition fees? Did you give ONE doctor one red sent for him to go to school? Gosh, they make more than you or I - well I did not spend years and years in school to become a doctor, did you? How sad to be so horrid to bid good riddance to such doctors. What a world it has become.


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

Videos just surfaced of ObamaCare architect Jonathan Gruber saying the administration exploited the "stupidity of the American voter" and a "lack of transparency" to get ObamaCare passed. 
And the New York Times broke the news this weekend that many of the 7 million Americans who bought health insurance through ObamaCare exchanges "could face substantial price increases next year  in some cases as much as 20 percent." 
The Obama Administration quietly released this critical information just hours before the ObamaCare marketplace opened again for 2015 enrollment, once again misleading Americans about the reality of ObamaCare coverage. 
Americans aren't stupid, and Republicans refuse to allow Democrats to deceive Americans about ObamaCare and its hidden costs.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> And you don't believe doctors ever serve in the military? Dumb, even for you, Galinipper.


Sure they do, and if I wasn't confident in knowing that she was lying then I would never have mentioned it, I have nothing to gain. I am sure she will switch over to her other talking head and defend Rocky.....If she hasn't already. 

Put all of her 2013 "my husband is a dr." posts together and you have Fake Fake Fake Fake. But go ahead and try to discredit the my post. It's true


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

ninal46 said:


> ~~~~~~~~
> Good riddance?? How sad to be you. One of my friends who was a top cancer specialist took an early retirement. One sold his practice and retired three years earlier than he wished. One gave up her internal medicine practice to go back to teaching. She was not even making enough money to pay for staff and over head - yes, good riddance to good doctors, let's get doctors that don't give a rats tail for their patients. Have us all share with you the mediocre care we will be receiving under your beloved ACA.


Sorry, Toots--my brother has battling Stage 4 esophageal cancer since July 2013 and I've noticed no change in the quality of care he's been receiving as the various provisions of the ACA have been implemented. Any doctor who can't pay his or her bills and chooses to blame it on the ACA perhaps should consider a new profession--a few courses in accounting and Business 101 might serve as a good start.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Sure they do, and if I wasn't confident in knowing that she was lying then I would never have mentioned it, I have nothing to gain. I am sure she will switch over to her other talking head and defend Rocky.....If she hasn't already.
> 
> Put all of her 2013 "my husband is a dr." posts together and you have Fake Fake Fake Fake. But go ahead and try to discredit the my post. It's true


Sorry, Galinipper--your life must be pretty sorry if stringing together old posts is how you get your jollies. Your words and actions bring to mind another KP character who, thankfully, has gone into self-imposed exile. Hmm....


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sorry, Toots--my brother has battling Stage 4 esophageal cancer since July 2013 and I've noticed no change in the quality of care he's been receiving as the various provisions of the ACA have been implemented. Any doctor who can't pay his or her bills and chooses to blame it on the ACA perhaps should consider a new profession--a few courses in accounting and Business 101 might serve as a good start.


Last post to you. A. Don't call me toots B. You're pathetic in your replies. I am sorry you have such a sad life - with a crippled husband and a brother battling cancer. You poor soul.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

OOOO. I like the energy on this thread. Sus is at her best - always good reading.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

You underestimate people, you really do and you always have. You give yourself to much credit and I enjoy that. It makes my job much easier. Oh look!!!!!ninal46 knows you too.
Good Night


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

galinipper said:


> You underestimate people, you really do and you always have. You give yourself to much credit and I enjoy that. It makes my job much easier. Oh look!!!!!ninal46 knows you too.
> Good Night


OOPs! Did I get in the middle of a fight?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

ninal46 said:


> Last post to you. A. Don't call me toots


OK.

Now say goodnight, Gracie.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> OOPs! Did I get in the middle of a fight?


Not at all, SQM. This charming duo was just about to perform their special number in a noble attempt to cheer me up.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

ninal46 said:


> Last post to you. A. Don't call me toots B. You're pathetic in your replies. I am sorry you have such a sad life - with a crippled husband and a brother battling cancer. You poor soul.


Get use to it. It is usually worse; racist, anti Semite, bigot, homophobe...........


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Feb 13,2013, 17:25:26 "Smoking and Obamacare" is when you said your husband was a doctor.
> As Elaine would say on "Seinfeld," Fake, Fake, Fake, Fake.
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


unfortunately he died, that's quite a laugh for you, huh? We were married for 31 years.

You do have too much time on your hands, shouldn't you be knitting or praying?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

ninal46 said:


> ~~~~~~~~
> Good riddance?? How sad to be you. One of my friends who was a top cancer specialist took an early retirement. One sold his practice and retired three years earlier than he wished. One gave up her internal medicine practice to go back to teaching. She was not even making enough money to pay for staff and over head - yes, good riddance to good doctors, let's get doctors that don't give a rats tail for their patients. Have us all share with you the mediocre care we will be receiving under your beloved ACA. I know, poor rich doctors - where were YOU when they were working their way through medical school? Where were YOU when they graduated with thousands of dollars in tuition fees? Did you give ONE doctor one red sent for him to go to school? Gosh, they make more than you or I - well I did not spend years and years in school to become a doctor, did you? How sad to be so horrid to bid good riddance to such doctors. What a world it has become.


If they retired early they must have made enough money to retire, I don't feel sorry for them. Or did they go into medicine to make as much money as they could? All I know is that most doctors in Florida, G-d's waiting room. for the most part are doing very well.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Sure they do, and if I wasn't confident in knowing that she was lying then I would never have mentioned it, I have nothing to gain. I am sure she will switch over to her other talking head and defend Rocky.....If she hasn't already.
> 
> Put all of her 2013 "my husband is a dr." posts together and you have Fake Fake Fake Fake. But go ahead and try to discredit the my post. It's true


oh dear, should I send you my marriage certificate?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

ninal46 said:


> Last post to you. A. Don't call me toots B. You're pathetic in your replies. I am sorry you have such a sad life - with a crippled husband and a brother battling cancer. You poor soul.


That's the ticket...........Christian empathy


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Feb 13,2013, 17:25:26 "Smoking and Obamacare" is when you said your husband was a doctor.
> As Elaine would say on "Seinfeld," Fake, Fake, Fake, Fake.
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Does each of you keep files on us, or is there a single data base that all of you use? Don't you think that's a little nuts?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

ninal46 said:


> Last post to you. A. Don't call me toots B. You're pathetic in your replies. I am sorry you have such a sad life - with a crippled husband and a brother battling cancer. You poor soul.


Do you even remember what you read two minutes earlier? First, the poster with the disabled husband is not the same person as the one with the brother who has cancer. Second, why do you think either of them has a sad life? Aren't you anti-choice people forever telling us what a joy it is to raise a child with a serious birth defect or permanent disability?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> OOOO. I like the energy on this thread. Sus is at her best - always good reading.


Apparently Toots doesn't think so.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Get use to it. It is usually worse; racist, anti Semite, bigot, homophobe...........


Oh, do you think she's just like you? Okay, I know you're not a homophobe.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> unfortunately he died, that's quite a laugh for you, huh? We were married for 31 years.
> 
> You do have too much time on your hands, shouldn't you be knitting or praying?


How sad that they've decided to make you and your husband the butt of jokes. I'll bet they're not a bit ashamed, either.

Nor can they knit or pray. They have to keep up their database, in case the NSA comes to them for information.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> oh dear, should I send you my marriage certificate?


Don't bother. I'm sure they have a copy of it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> That's the ticket...........Christian empathy


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> How sad that they've decided to make you and your husband the butt of jokes. I'll bet they're not a bit ashamed, either.
> 
> Nor can they knit or pray. They have to keep up their database, in case the NSA comes to them for information.


Of course they are not ashamed! That is what most of them live for.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> unfortunately he died, that's quite a laugh for you, huh? We were married for 31 years.
> 
> You do have too much time on your hands, shouldn't you be knitting or praying?


I would not say I'm laughing out loud, but I would say it's an inside giggle.

O.K. now I'm laughing out loud. 
Read your fake posts. Maybe you can find a respectable way out of the web you have tightly weaved, but the Dr. death isn't it.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Get use to it. It is usually worse; racist, anti Semite, bigot, homophobe...........


I believe we are about to see another round of their road show. They need to rework it...to me it's stale and boring.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Does each of you keep files on us, or is there a single data base that all of you use? Don't you think that's a little nuts?


If the table was turned you wouldn't be using the word nuts.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

In Great Britain, Anna Feast 70 , was visited by the police. Someone complained about a gorilla hanging in her window. She explained to the officers that she knitted, that was her hobby and had suitcases full of things she had knitted and she changes the window theme to entertain passerbys. One of the passerbys deemed her window "offensive" and reported her to the authorities.

Political correctness creates this kind of intrusion into your home, city, state and country. At least the police let her keep her gorilla in her window. You can see why even Britain ranks 11 places ahead of the United States in personal freedoms. Try hanging a knitted gorilla in your window.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I would not say I'm laughing out loud, but I would say it's an inside giggle.
> 
> O.K. now I'm laughing out loud.
> Read your fake posts. Maybe you can find a respectable way out of the web you have tightly weaved, but the Dr. death isn't it.
> ...


Death is inevitable, but not exactly a laugh. Would you like to see his death certificate? Is that not in your "files'? Would you like to know how he died, and how he suffered? Would you like to know the details? The depth of your evil knows no bounds. Keep knitting and "preying'. You do it so well.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

galinipper said:


> If the table was turned you wouldn't be using the word nuts.


The word is not "nuts', deranged fits the bill better.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


What freedoms have been taken away from you?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I would not say I'm laughing out loud, but I would say it's an inside giggle.
> 
> O.K. now I'm laughing out loud.
> Read your fake posts. Maybe you can find a respectable way out of the web you have tightly weaved, but the Dr. death isn't it.
> ...


Are you serious? Geez.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

galinipper said:


> If the table was turned you wouldn't be using the word nuts.


Except the table hasn't been turned. I know of no left-wing database that keeps tabs on any of you. There is none, because it would be nuts.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

galinipper said:


> In Great Britain, Anna Feast 70 , was visited by the police. Someone complained about a gorilla hanging in her window. She explained to the officers that she knitted, that was her hobby and had suitcases full of things she had knitted and she changes the window theme to entertain passerbys. One of the passerbys deemed her window "offensive" and reported her to the authorities.
> 
> Political correctness creates this kind of intrusion into your home, city, state and country. At least the police let her keep her gorilla in her window. You can see why even Britain ranks 11 places ahead of the United States in personal freedoms. Try hanging a knitted gorilla in your window.


Again, are you serious? Unless you hang an Obama sign around around its neck, who would make you take it down?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Death is inevitable, but not exactly a laugh. Would you like to see his death certificate? Is that not in your "files'? Would you like to know how he died, and how he suffered? Would you like to know the details? The depth of your evil knows no bounds. Keep knitting and "preying'. You do it so well.


She won't understand plain English. Try Pig-Latin; all pigs understand that.

But why respond to her? Whatever you say, she'll just keep going _tee hee hee oink oink_ :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> The word is not "nuts', deranged fits the bill better.


You're right. I didn't think it would get this far, so I stopped at nuts. But it seems to be full-blown psychosis.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

After the Executive Order O is giving a speech on tonight, what do you think his next one will be? The fundemental change of the United States is just beginning.
What surprised me was the way he turned away from letting the lamestream media in on the heads up. They carried the water for him for all these years and he only throws them a bone. That had to hurt.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

*


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> *


Isn't that the truth!! Why did he wait so long?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Isn't that the truth!! Why did he wait so long?


I thought his job was to work with both sides. All of America should be his priority. :|


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I thought his job was to work with both sides. All of America should be his priority. :|


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Personally I find what he did last night despicable. I came to this country LEGALLY - waited for my paperwork, which took months. I had to travel several hours by train to go to an American Embassy. Carried a green card everywhere I went for the years while I was not a citizen and registered every address move I made. Was stopped by a traffic officer once for a broken tail light and was asked to show my green card. I showed it to him without feeling "persecuted" without feeling that I was being "victimized" what a crock all this has become ... welcome to the free America run by idiots that call themselves liberals. Now illegal does NOT mean illegal. Breaking the law by coming across a boarder without papers is simply looking for the "dream" - Simply disgusting. So much for all the bleeding heart liberals.


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

ninal46 said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Personally I find what he did last night despicable. I came to this country LEGALLY - waited for my paperwork, which took months. I had to travel several hours by train to go to an American Embassy. Carried a green card everywhere I went for the years while I was not a citizen and registered every address move I made. Was stopped by a traffic officer once for a broken tail light and was asked to show my green card. I showed it to him without feeling "persecuted" without feeling that I was being "victimized" what a crock all this has become ... welcome to the free America run by idiots that call themselves liberals. Now illegal does NOT mean illegal. Breaking the law by coming across a boarder without papers is simply looking for the "dream" - Simply disgusting. So much for all the bleeding heart liberals.


~~~~~
border ...sorry.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

ninal46 said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Personally I find what he did last night despicable. I came to this country LEGALLY - waited for my paperwork, which took months. I had to travel several hours by train to go to an American Embassy. Carried a green card everywhere I went for the years while I was not a citizen and registered every address move I made. Was stopped by a traffic officer once for a broken tail light and was asked to show my green card. I showed it to him without feeling "persecuted" without feeling that I was being "victimized" what a crock all this has become ... welcome to the free America run by idiots that call themselves liberals. Now illegal does NOT mean illegal. Breaking the law by coming across a boarder without papers is simply looking for the "dream" - Simply disgusting.


Sorry, Gracie--our nation was settled by folks who pursued their own dreams by crossing borders illegally and snatching land away from the Native Americans. It's a great American tradition.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sorry, Gracie--our nation was settled by folks who pursued their own dreams by crossing borders illegally and snatching land away from the Native Americans. It's a great American tradition.


The land was already settled for hundreds of years - just not by the right ethnic group. And what about all the southern border states that were stolen from the latinos in trumped up wars. I say the right thing to do is give them back those states to live in again.


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sorry, Gracie--our nation was settled by folks who pursued their own dreams by crossing borders illegally and snatching land away from the Native Americans. It's a great American tradition.


~~~~~~~~~~~
once is all this is worth saying, you're an idiot.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Excuse, me, but Reagan did the same thing when he was in office and no one said a word. I wsa appalled, personally. Thought it came from all those years of having a gardener and housekeeper from who knows where.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

ninal46 said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~
> once is all this is worth saying, you're an idiot.


My, you're in a charming mood today. I think your sidekick George needs to put you to bed with a cold compress.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

ninal46 said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~
> once is all this is worth saying, you're an idiot.


Tut Tut, name calling. Welcome to kindergarten.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I thought his job was to work with both sides. All of America should be his priority. :|


How did the repubs work with President for 6 years? just because they won the midterm election doesn't mean he is not still the President. We have three branches of government not just one. I do believe that all our representatives should be working together, but looks like that is not going to happen.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

ninal46 said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Personally I find what he did last night despicable. I came to this country LEGALLY - waited for my paperwork, which took months. I had to travel several hours by train to go to an American Embassy. Carried a green card everywhere I went for the years while I was not a citizen and registered every address move I made. Was stopped by a traffic officer once for a broken tail light and was asked to show my green card. I showed it to him without feeling "persecuted" without feeling that I was being "victimized" what a crock all this has become ... welcome to the free America run by idiots that call themselves liberals. Now illegal does NOT mean illegal. Breaking the law by coming across a boarder without papers is simply looking for the "dream" - Simply disgusting. So much for all the bleeding heart liberals.


I agree with you and imagine many others that came legally do as well. You went through the process the proper way. By doing so you have proven you wanted to become a citizen. You are the kind of immigrant this country needs. What Obama is doing is nothing more than a slap in the face to all immigrants that have and are going through the process. I became a Naturalized citizen when I was 3 years old.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I agree with you and imagine many others that came legally do as well. You went through the process the proper way. By doing so you have proven you wanted to become a citizen. You are the kind of immigrant this country needs. What Obama is doing is nothing more than a slap in the face to all immigrants that have and are going through the process. I became a Naturalized citizen when I was 3 years old.


Get over it!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

shayfaye said:


> Excuse, me, but Reagan did the same thing when he was in office and no one said a word. I wsa appalled, personally. Thought it came from all those years of having a gardener and housekeeper from who knows where.


That's not accurate. Reagan was working with a law passed by Congress. Obama is doing no such thing. He is bypassing Congress.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> Get over it!


Get over what?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I agree with you and imagine many others that came legally do as well. You went through the process the proper way. By doing so you have proven you wanted to become a citizen. You are the kind of immigrant this country needs. What Obama is doing is nothing more than a slap in the face to all immigrants that have and are going through the process. I became a Naturalized citizen when I was 3 years old.


What a blessing to have you all here LEGALLY. What a slap in the face to all people that legally became citizens and all the illegals being allowed to stay, even the murders


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

My, my. Thanks for the heads up, JanieMac. I thought I sensed an evil presence.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Get over what?


Your anger at Obama, do you really want to see families separated? Congress can still pass a law, just because they are acting like children doesn't mean that others should suffer. he did not give them amnesty, he game them time for congress to pass something broader.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> Your anger at Obama, do you really want to see families separated? Congress can still pass a law, just because they are acting like children doesn't mean that others should suffer. he did not give them amnesty, he game them time for congress to pass something broader.


If the illegals in this country really want to be citizens, then they would do something about it. Their inaction speaks volumes. They sneak into the country because they don't want to enter the proper way, by filling out forms and paying fees. We would be expected to do so if we want to become Mexican citizens or citizens of other countries. We haven't been enforcing our immigration laws for decades, so fear of deportation is not great. Even the criminals get to stay. Instead they hide out, stay below the radar and take from our country. The bottom line is they are breaking our laws everyday and now expect, and some demand, to be rewarded for doing so.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I agree with you and imagine many others that came legally do as well. You went through the process the proper way. By doing so you have proven you wanted to become a citizen. You are the kind of immigrant this country needs. What Obama is doing is nothing more than a slap in the face to all immigrants that have and are going through the process. I became a Naturalized citizen when I was 3 years old.


And this is something you take personal credit for? Face it, you had no say in the matter--just the situation some 1.7 million illegals now find themselves in. If you'd discovered at the age of sixteen or eighteen that you in fact had no legal status, would you dutifully have returned to your place of birth (fourth moon of Jupiter? Lord only knows)


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This was part of Obama's speech last night._ It does not grant citizenship, or the right to stay here permanently, or offer the same benefits that citizens receive  only Congress can do that. All were saying is were not going to deport you._
> 
> It does not grant citizenship - does that mean they can never become a citizen?
> 
> Doublespeak? you can't stay here permanently or we are not going to deport you. Which one is it?


It grants them a three year reprieve from deportation and very little else. I think it's a perfectly reasonable compromise. No matter what side of the fence you find yourself on politically, the matter of illegal immigration is a serious one. It certainly needs to be dealt with, but after six years of gridlock in Washington I really don't see that happening. Maybe the political atmosphere will be more congenial and productive after the 2016 elections--no matter who wins.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

I am on the fence--on the one hand, I am against giving illegal aliens (no matter where they're from) a free pass, on the other hand I can't see deporting someone who has lived here most of their life & just found out they are illegal. They aren't responsible for what their parents did. The parents could be deported if their kids are 18 or more.

But really, if the Republicans really wanted to control how all this is handled, they should have gotten up off their butts and done something. They have no room to complain now.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> If the illegals in this country really want to be citizens, then they would do something about it. Their inaction speaks volumes. They sneak into the country because they don't want to enter the proper way, by filling out forms and paying fees. We would be expected to do so if we want to become Mexican citizens or citizens of other countries. We haven't been enforcing our immigration laws for decades, so fear of deportation is not great. Even the criminals get to stay. Instead they hide out, stay below the radar and take from our country. The bottom line is they are breaking our laws everyday and now expect, and some demand, to be rewarded for doing so.


What do they take from our ccountry?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> They did something, nothing, since they could not agree on anything different than what was already in the law, they just wanted the current law enforced.


If he had enforced the law we would not be having this Constitutional crisis. Face it, this is just another example of lack of transparency and deceit. Obama said over and over again in the past few years how he could only execute laws and not make them in reference to immigration. If Obama was so proud of his lawlessness he would have had his speech on the mainstream networks where all Americans so how could they watch it. Not all Americans have cable or satellite to view the Hispanic channels. Not all Americans do Facebook, Twitter or have access to YouTubes. So he purposely limited his audience. He is president of the United States and should speak to all of us on issues that affect all of us. But he won't because he is a coward.

At least now that the Republicans have the majority in the Senate he won't be able to appoint a new Justice that vote for him when all his illegal actions go to the Supreme Court and he gets another slap down.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> If he had enforced the law we would not be having this Constitutional crisis. Face it, this is just another example of lack of transparency and deceit. Obama said over and over again in the past few years how he could only execute laws and not make them in reference to immigration. If Obama was so proud of his lawlessness he would have had his speech on the mainstream networks where all Americans so how could they watch it.


Ridiculous, LTL. The networks are in charge of their own television lineups. If Obama had demanded they cover his speech you'd be screaming that he was trying to take over the air waves.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

double post


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

For everyone opposed to the immigration of people to the U S I suggest you read Emma Lazarus' entire poem on the Statue of Liberty . If you happen to think of yourself as really open to discussion on the issue, then also read Mohsin Hamid's essay in the Guardian newspaper titled Why Migration is a Fundamental Right.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> What do they take from our ccountry?


They don't pay taxes yet benefit from what those taxes pay for, education, health care, and whatever they can collect from the various agencies.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They don't pay taxes yet benefit from what those taxes pay for, education, health care, and whatever they can collect from the various agencies.


 .http://www.immigrationpolicy.org/high-school/top-10-myths-about-immigrationImmigrants don't pay taxes.
Immigrants pay taxes, in the form of income, property, sales, and taxes at the federal and state level. As far as income tax payments go, sources vary in their accounts, but a range of studies find that immigrants pay between $90 and $140 billion a year in federal, state, and local taxes. Undocumented immigrants pay income taxes as well, as evidenced by the Social Security Administration's "suspense file" (taxes that cannot be matched to workers' names and social security numbers), which grew by $20 billion between 1990 and 1998.
(Source: http://www.immigrationforum.org/about/arti


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> For everyone opposed to the immigration of people to the U S I suggest you read Emma Lazarus' entire poem on the Statue of Liberty . If you happen to think of yourself as really open to discussion on the issue, then also read Mohsin Hamid's essay in the Guardian newspaper titled Why Migration is a Fundamental Right.


The majority are not opposed to immigration if done properly and the country's immigration rules are followed. After all, immigrants are the backbone of the country. What is being objected to are the ones that came illegally and now expect to be rewarded for doing so.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The majority are not opposed to immigration if done properly and the country's immigration rules are followed. After all, immigrants are the backbone of the country. What is being objected to are the ones that came illegally and now expect to be rewarded for doing so.


They are totally being rewarded, for this "amnesty" if thy sign up thy get to pay taxes and get no SS benefits. The reasonable thing to do is pass a bill in congress and have a path to citizenship.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Once they get Social Security Numbers, we will be paying them much more in tax refunds, than they have ever paid in income taxes while they were undocumented.


I don't think so. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/11/21/obama-immigration-taxes_n_6199238.html


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The majority are not opposed to immigration if done properly and the country's immigration rules are followed. After all, immigrants are the backbone of the country. What is being objected to are the ones that came illegally and now expect to be rewarded for doing so.


Did you read either the poem or the article? If not then we have. O basis for a 21st century type of discussion because I feel you are not open to new ways at looking at the issue....oh yes, just my opinion...... And thousands of others also.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> MANY AMNESTIED IMMIGRANTS COULD END UP RECEIVING GOVERNMENT CHECKS
> 
> by CAROLINE MAY 21 Nov 2014
> 
> ...


No more needs to be said, Breitbart has spoken. Looks like the rightwinguts are on a hysteria binge! BTW I can't recall Obama saying anything about amnesty.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Why don't you READ! The article says nothing about amnesty, only Brietbart mentioned it twice. in the title and address.
> 
> What does it say about taxes? But then what do you care as long as the country goes down the gutter following your illegal president?
> 
> Are you happy paying your tax dollars so the new illegal - legals get a big portion of it?


I would be thrilled knowing that my money was going to people rather than the Defense Contractors.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SQM said:


> I would be thrilled knowing that my money was going to people rather than the Defense Contractors.


Do you know that police are our defenders?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Do you know that police are our defenders?


yes, indeedy do, I know that the police are my defenders. Were they Michael Brown's ?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SQM said:


> yes, indeedy do, I know that the police are my defenders. Were they Michael Brown's ?


We don't know that yet do we? We'll have to rely on our government officials to decide that initially. Unless you're for citizen justice?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

yes, indeedy do, I know that we will rely on our government officials and then citizen justice should the verdict go in a certain way which is fairly certain since Ferguson seems to be arming.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SQM said:


> yes, indeedy do, I know that we will rely on our government officials and then citizen justice should the verdict go in a certain way which is fairly certain since Ferguson seems to be arming.


The media is based on drama. Drama sells. YAWN.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> The media is based on drama. Drama sells. YAWN.


Yes indeed do. The media is based on drama but how else do we get the "news"? It is the deciding what is news that is more insidious than the drama.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Why don't you READ! The article says nothing about amnesty, only Brietbart mentioned it twice. in the title and address.
> 
> What does it say about taxes? But then what do you care as long as the country goes down the gutter following your illegal president?
> 
> Are you happy paying your tax dollars so the new illegal - legals get a big portion of it?


I certainly am happy to pay any taxes that actually help people, not corporations.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Do you know that police are our defenders?


Not so much for black males. It seems to e open season for black males. Seems there is a black male killed y the police weekly.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Not so much for black males. It seems to e open season for black males. Seems there is a black male killed y the police weekly.


We had this week's. Two policemen in a totally dark stairwell, one with his firearm in hand. A floor below, a couple in their late teens or early twenties got tired of waiting for the elevator, so went into the same stairwell to walk down. Shot was fired, young man died almost immediately. The assumption probably was that since this was a building in a black neighborhood, anyone going into a dark stairwell couldn't have been up to any good.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Do you know that police are our defenders?


There's an enormous difference between "defenders" and defense contractors. Yet another gap in your font of knowledge?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> There's an enormous difference between "defenders" and defense contractors. Yet another gap in your font of knowledge?


So you're for a weak USA. Not me. You always come from a position of strength. Or you lose. I'm not for the latter. If I'm looking for a job I already have a job so I'm not beholding to the next job. etc.

Are you saying defense contractors are not for defending? What are they for then?? Aren't you a defense contractor for your family?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> The biggest season is Black males on Black males. But who cares, not the media.


Does Rocky have a link for that statement? Are the police black also?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> So you're for a weak USA. Not me. You always come from a position of strength. Or you lose. I'm not for the latter. If I'm looking for a job I already have a job so I'm not beholding to the next job. etc.
> 
> Are you saying defense contractors are not for defending? What are they for then?? Aren't you a defense contractor for your family?


In case you didn't know, defense contractors are private companies that contract with the government to do work the military used to do, but for many times as much money. They aren't for defending; they are for making profits off the taxpayers. You know, like families on Welfare.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> In case you didn't know, defense contractors are private companies that contract with the government to do work the military used to do, but for many times as much money. They aren't for defending; they are for making profits off the taxpayers. You know, like families on Welfare.


I'm well aware of their role. I believe earlier today someone here posted about her son graduating law school. He did it by working in Iraq for 2.5 years and paying his own way through school. So tell me again about hand outs. BTW if you'd like to go to Baghdad for 2.5 years by all means, go. See how easy the money is. You don't want the military there so that is the alternative.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> So you're for a weak USA. Not me. You always come from a position of strength. Or you lose. I'm not for the latter. If I'm looking for a job I already have a job so I'm not beholding to the next job. etc.
> 
> Are you saying defense contractors are not for defending? What are they for then?? Aren't you a defense contractor for your family?


I cannot believe you are serious. Read up on the subject of independent defense contractors and the abuse of power.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> So you're for a weak USA. Not me. You always come from a position of strength. Or you lose. I'm not for the latter. If I'm looking for a job I already have a job so I'm not beholding to the next job. etc.
> 
> Are you saying defense contractors are not for defending? What are they for then?? Aren't you a defense contractor for your family?


I cannot believe you are serious. Read up on the subject of independent defense contractors and the abuse of power.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> I cannot believe you are serious. Read up on the subject of independent defense contractors and the abuse of power.


I don't need to. You need to read for content.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I'm well aware of their role. I believe earlier today someone here posted about her son graduating law school. He did it by working in Iraq for 2.5 years and paying his own way through school. So tell me again about hand outs. BTW if you'd like to go to Baghdad for 2.5 years by all means, go. See how easy the money is. You don't want the military there so that is the alternative.


So someone working for a corporation that cheats the government and abuses power is to placed on some kind admirable list?

Sorry about earlier double post.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> So someone working for a corporation that cheats the government and abuses power is to placed on some kind admirable list?
> 
> Sorry about earlier double post.


Then reform the government. Don't spend your time here bi*ching. Do something about it. You're all talk and no action.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I don't need to. You need to read for content.


The content of your posts consist of double speak.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Then reform the government. Don't spend your time here bi*ching. Do something about it. You're all talk and no action.


Have we met? You act as if you know me, but in reality you have no idea what I do in my personal life to affect change.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Have we met? You act as if you know me, but in reality you have no idea what I do in my personal life to affect change.


I see you here. That's tells me you are wasting your time. Plus I haven't seen any concrete changes to any of "your" problems.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I see you here. That's tells me you are wasting your time. Plus I haven't seen any concrete changes to any of "your" problems.[/quote
> 
> They are not my "problems". There are issues that affect the world in generAl and the U S in particular . Did you happen to notice that in every state that had a minimum wage proposition on the ballot it won. A victory for one of my interests.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Rocky - Obama says it does not mean amnesty but accountability, and they shouldn't be rewarded. Then he rewards them.
> 
> OBAMA CLAIMS 'BORDERS MEAN SOMETHING,' ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS SHOULDN'T GET REWARDED
> 
> ...


They are not being rewarded. He is giving them a chance to become legal citizens. Play the speech back, listen to what he says, not what you want to hear and don't twist the words around. You may just learn something.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> They are not being rewarded. He is giving them a chance to become legal citizens. Play the speech back, listen to what he says, not what you want to hear and don't twist the words around. You may just learn something.


He does not have the legal power to do that. In many respects it is not what he has done but the unconstitutional way he has done it. In addition he purposely started a fight with the new Senate which will cause even more gridlock. This was a moment where he could have gotten together with the new Congress and worked out a deal, but he chose to have a temper tantrum and cause a legal fight.

As to watching his speech, he did not want Americans to know what he was doing or it would have been on the major news networks. But he chose to hide on channels that many Americans have no access to watch. Guess I will have to wait for the rerun in the Supreme Court


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Howdy Lakes,

Obama is a constitutional lawyer so I will go with his interpretation more than I will yours.

The major networks did not carry him because it is the autumn sweeps time when they are polling all their shows for renewal and the original networks were fearful of losing ratings if they canceled their regular schedule.

Your post was a study on how people can view the same experience and come up with different explanations. Rashomon.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> For a so-called Constitutional Professor, he has shown he knows little about the Constitution.


Do you know more to judges, Mrs. Somma?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The biggest season is Black males on Black males. But who cares, not the media.


I know that, but the police are supposed to e trained to serve and protect. it appears they shoot first and the consequences are swiftly branded as self defense because I was in fear for my life. Another 12 year old boy with a toy gun as just killed by police in Cleveland. Fair game??


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Does Rocky have a link for that statement? Are the police black also?


Look at the "news"s, everyday black kids and adults are killed by the police. Does is make any difference if the officer was black? or is that called "lack on black crime"?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> In case you didn't know, defense contractors are private companies that contract with the government to do work the military used to do, but for many times as much money. They aren't for defending; they are for making profits off the taxpayers. You know, like families on Welfare.


Why are you trying to confuse WR?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Then reform the government. Don't spend your time here bi*ching. Do something about it. You're all talk and no action.


Just what are you doing? Just bitching at anyone who does not hold your opinions near and dear.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Rocky - Obama says it does not mean amnesty but accountability, and they shouldn't be rewarded. Then he rewards them.
> 
> OBAMA CLAIMS 'BORDERS MEAN SOMETHING,' ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS SHOULDN'T GET REWARDED
> 
> ...


Every time you quote breitbart I stop reading. your whole premise is right wing BS. Try reading other viewpoints. I have read breitbart, nothing but inflammatory talk. nothing substantial.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> He does not have the legal power to do that. In many respects it is not what he has done but the unconstitutional way he has done it. In addition he purposely started a fight with the new Senate which will cause even more gridlock. This was a moment where he could have gotten together with the new Congress and worked out a deal, but he chose to have a temper tantrum and cause a legal fight.
> 
> As to watching his speech, he did not want Americans to know what he was doing or it would have been on the major news networks. But he chose to hide on channels that many Americans have no access to watch. Guess I will have to wait for the rerun in the Supreme Court


you really believe that fairy tale? you really believe that the repubs want to work with Obama? Dream on!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I'm well aware of their role. I believe earlier today someone here posted about her son graduating law school. He did it by working in Iraq for 2.5 years and paying his own way through school. So tell me again about hand outs. BTW if you'd like to go to Baghdad for 2.5 years by all means, go. See how easy the money is. You don't want the military there so that is the alternative.


WTF are you talking about?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I did not quote Breitbart, it was an article "by TONY LEE 21 Nov 2014" posted on the Breitbart website.
> 
> I guess your mind is closed except for liberal, progressive, Democratic propaganda.


does he not write for breitbart? Yes i am guilty of being a proud progressive and it makes me nauseous to read RW BS, but I do it because you have to know your enemy. This will not be resolved on KP, but it is fun to read about the propaganda you swallow so blithely. It helps to be indoctrinated by religious fairy tales, it is the precursor to being totally brainwashed into believing anything the RW spews.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I don't need to. You need to read for content.


While you just make things up.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Not anymore. Obama just proved he WILL NOT work with Republicans. The Republicans will pass the bills the American people want them to. Then Obama will veto them, just to show that HE is the Emperor, and he will do whatever he wants. I just hope there are enough brave Democratic Senators to see through the illegal President to over ride the vetoes.


No way in Hell did the repubs want to work with Obama, The immigration EO just gave them the excuse to pander to their base and you believe it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> He does not have the legal power to do that. In many respects it is not what he has done but the unconstitutional way he has done it. In addition he purposely started a fight with the new Senate which will cause even more gridlock. This was a moment where he could have gotten together with the new Congress and worked out a deal, but he chose to have a temper tantrum and cause a legal fight.
> 
> As to watching his speech, he did not want Americans to know what he was doing or it would have been on the major news networks. But he chose to hide on channels that many Americans have no access to watch. Guess I will have to wait for the rerun in the Supreme Court


Which is expected to uphold the President's position (see, e.g., http://www.forbes.com/sites/rickungar/2014/11/21/think-obama-is-behaving-like-a-dictator-on-immigration-scotus-would-very-much-beg-to-differ/ ;
http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-1119-immigration-legal-basis-20141119-story.html#page=1 ;
http://thinkprogress.org/justice/2014/11/19/3594160/the-roberts-court-has-already-said-that-obama-has-the-power-to-issue-his-immigration-order/ ; 
_et cetera, et cetera_, and so forth).


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Howdy Lakes,
> 
> Obama is a constitutional lawyer so I will go with his interpretation more than I will yours.
> 
> ...


I agree with your last two paragraphs, but I can't give your post too many :thumbup:'s.

Who knows better than a constitutional lawyer how to circumvent the Constitution?

I still don't think LTL understands what she's parroting. She only understands the undertone: "Obama bad."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> For a so-called Constitutional Professor, he has shown he knows little about the Constitution.


He's not a Constitutional Professor, either "so-called" or actually - in fact, I don't think I've ever heard that title used in any academic establishment. He has been a professor of constitutional law, but apparently so have you. Please enlighten us about your credentials in that field.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Do you know more to judges, Mrs. Somma?


She must know a little about the Book of Judges, but it's probably irrelevant.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Why are you trying to confuse WR?


It wouldn't take much, would it? Why is she pretending to know something when her knowledge base largely consists of how to change the subject if you really have nothing to say?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> She must know a little about the Book of Judges, but it's probably irrelevant.


Interesting that you understood my post. I don't.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> does he not write for breitbart? Yes i am guilty of being a proud progressive and it makes me nauseous to read RW BS, but I do it because you have to know your enemy. This will not be resolved on KP, but it is fun to read about the propaganda you swallow so blithely. It helps to be indoctrinated by religious fairy tales, it is the precursor to being totally brainwashed into believing anything the RW spews.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Interesting that you understood my post. I don't.


It was the invisible footnote that gave it away.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> you really believe that fairy tale? you really believe that the repubs want to work with Obama? Dream on!!


I certainly don't believe Obama wants to work with the Republicans. He never lets an opportunity go by without bashing the Republicans. He even does so giving speeches in other countries. What purpose does that serve? It only shows he's got quite the chip on his shoulder, acts like a spoiled brat and undermines his ability to lead. This type of behavior does not gain the respect of world leaders.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> For a so-called Constitutional Professor, he has shown he knows little about the Constitution.


She is only showing her 'cultist' mentality. So what she is implying is that the networks are more concerned over money than informing the American public. If that were true, then why didn't Obama wait one week to announce his unconstitutional order. He wanted to hide his action and I suspect that he was hoping that the Grand Jury in Missouri would release their findings to take even more attention away from his unlawful act. What the cultists fail to remember is that Obama has been slapped down by the Supreme Court more than any other president. That really proves how well he know Constitutional Law doesn't it?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> yes, indeedy do, I know that we will rely on our government officials and then citizen justice should the verdict go in a certain way which is fairly certain since Ferguson seems to be arming.


Since Holder and the FBI took over the case, I guess is safe to say that there will be no indictment for the police officer, otherwise there would be leaks. Just what is this citizen justice going to do other than destroy Ferguson, MO?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> She is only showing her 'cultist' mentality. So what she is implying is that the networks are more concerned over money than informing the American public. If that were true, then why didn't Obama wait one week to announce his unconstitutional order. He wanted to hide his action and I suspect that he was hoping that the Grand Jury in Missouri would release their findings to take even more attention away from his unlawful act. What the cultists fail to remember is that Obama has been slapped down by the Supreme Court more than any other president. That really proves how well he know Constitutional Law doesn't it?


All the networks would need to do is push back programming for the length of Obama's speech. There was no need to replace the programming, since they would know the amount of time needed in advance. The networks do this all the time for NFL games. They have always given him the time he requests, only this time he didn't request any.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> They are totally being rewarded, for this "amnesty" if thy sign up thy get to pay taxes and get no SS benefits. The reasonable thing to do is pass a bill in congress and have a path to citizenship.


They had a path to citizenship but chose to ignore it. It was their choice to break our immigration laws and they choose to do so everyday they are here. Why should it be easier for them to become citizens than an immigrant that is doing it by the book?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I certainly don't believe Obama wants to work with the Republicans. He never lets an opportunity go by without bashing the Republicans. He even does so giving speeches in other countries. What purpose does that serve? It only shows he's got quite the chip on his shoulder, acts like a spoiled brat and undermines his ability to lead. This type of behavior does not gain the respect of world leaders.


Who started the war of Dems vs Repubs? Could it have been the meeting of the great minds of the Repub establishment to all agree to just say NO to anything Obama wanted? Or did Obama start the war by being elected President of the US while being black?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> She is only showing her 'cultist' mentality. So what she is implying is that the networks are more concerned over money than informing the American public. If that were true, then why didn't Obama wait one week to announce his unconstitutional order. He wanted to hide his action and I suspect that he was hoping that the Grand Jury in Missouri would release their findings to take even more attention away from his unlawful act. What the cultists fail to remember is that Obama has been slapped down by the Supreme Court more than any other president. That really proves how well he know Constitutional Law doesn't it?


And you are showing very little mentality.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> He does not have the legal power to do that. In many respects it is not what he has done but the unconstitutional way he has done it. In addition he purposely started a fight with the new Senate which will cause even more gridlock. This was a moment where he could have gotten together with the new Congress and worked out a deal, but he chose to have a temper tantrum and cause a legal fight.
> 
> As to watching his speech, he did not want Americans to know what he was doing or it would have been on the major news networks. But he chose to hide on channels that many Americans have no access to watch. Guess I will have to wait for the rerun in the Supreme Court


Oh, please, LTL. Your hate is clouding your rationality. The only people I saw and still see throwing tantrums are the repugs and you COWS. He was within the legal limits of his authority.
Why do you think all of a sudden that they stopped crying "Impeach" in the senate? They had no leg to stand on and they knew it. The House repugs sat on a bill for a year and a half producing nothing on a matter that desperately needs attention.
They are acting like little school kid bullies who got outsmarted.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They had a path to citizenship but chose to ignore it. It was their choice to break our immigration laws and they choose to do so everyday they are here. Why should it be easier for them to become citizens than an immigrant that is doing it by the book?


It's not easier. They have to pay the fines and get in the back of the line to start the naturalization process. If they don't they are out of here. What is so hard for you people to understand about that?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It's not easier. They have to pay the fines and get in the back of the line to start the naturalization process. If they don't they are out of here. What is so hard for you people to understand about that?


Apparently it is not sufficient punishment for their immoral actions of coming to this country illegally. They must e punished, tear their families apart. separate mothers from their children, wives from their husbands. They came here illegally and must be shown the true compassion of American people by sending them back from where they came. Go to the end of the line and begin again, if you are allowed. It is so hard for me to believe that these people want to ruin so many lives. I thought Americans were truly a giving and generous people. However, I must be mistaken. By the way, have the read the last report on Benghazi? What do you think?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Apparently it is not sufficient punishment for their immoral actions of coming to this country illegally. They must e punished, tear their families apart. separate mothers from their children, wives from their husbands. They came here illegally and must be shown the true compassion of American people by sending them back from where they came. Go to the end of the line and begin again, if you are allowed. It is so hard for me to believe that these people want to ruin so many lives. I thought Americans were truly a giving and generous people. However, I must be mistaken. By the way, have the read the last report on Benghazi? What do you think?


No I haven't seen that ,rocky. Do you have a link?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> She is only showing her 'cultist' mentality. So what she is implying is that the networks are more concerned over money than informing the American public. If that were true, then why didn't Obama wait one week to announce his unconstitutional order. He wanted to hide his action and I suspect that he was hoping that the Grand Jury in Missouri would release their findings to take even more attention away from his unlawful act. What the cultists fail to remember is that Obama has been slapped down by the Supreme Court more than any other president. That really proves how well he know Constitutional Law doesn't it?


What cult am I in - The Girl Scouts of America and maybe Sloths International which has a membership of 2?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> Who started the war of Dems vs Repubs? Could it have been the meeting of the great minds of the Repub establishment to all agree to just say NO to anything Obama wanted? Or did Obama start the war by being elected President of the US while being black?


Yes.
Yes.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Apparently it is not sufficient punishment for their immoral actions of coming to this country illegally. They must e punished, tear their families apart. separate mothers from their children, wives from their husbands. They came here illegally and must be shown the true compassion of American people by sending them back from where they came. Go to the end of the line and begin again, if you are allowed. It is so hard for me to believe that these people want to ruin so many lives. I thought Americans were truly a giving and generous people. However, I must be mistaken. By the way, have the read the last report on Benghazi? What do you think?


Are you talking about how the GOP led house intelligence committee found no wrong doings, but Lindsey Graham thinks he knows more than 8 committee findings so far? They will beat that dead horse until the carcass turns to ash at we the taxpayer's expense. I'd much rather see those taxes got towards repairing our infrastructure.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Who started the war of Dems vs Repubs? Could it have been the meeting of the great minds of the Repub establishment to all agree to just say NO to anything Obama wanted? Or did Obama start the war by being elected President of the US while being black?


Excellent question!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So if the father of seven commits murder, we cannot send him to prison because it breaks up a family. Get real!
> 
> He broke the law and deserves to be punished. His family makes no difference in his sentence. Why are illegals different? They broke the law and since the punishment is to be deported. They can take their family with them.


You know better than that.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Excellent question!![/quote
> 
> Obama, "If They Bring A Knife To The Fight, We Bring A Gun" 6/22/08
> 
> Obama said, "We don't mind the Republicans joining us. They can come for the ride, but they gotta sit in back." 10/10


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Are you talking about how the GOP led house intelligence committee found no wrong doings, but Lindsey Graham thinks he knows more than 8 committee findings so far? They will beat that dead horse until the carcass turns to ash at we the taxpayer's expense. I'd much rather see those taxes got towards repairing our infrastructure.


yep that's the ticket!!


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So if the father of seven commits murder, we cannot send him to prison because it breaks up a family. Get real!
> 
> He broke the law and deserves to be punished. His family makes no difference in his sentence. Why are illegals different? They broke the law and since the punishment is to be deported. They can take their family with them.


Besides being a horses butt, how about keeping on topic? Did I even bring up murder? Your eye for an eye biblical thinking is ridiculous. Murderers should be punished. you are one of the most fanatical RW blowhards with whom I have ever come in contact. You profess to e even holier than jesus christ himself. WWJD? Would he deport these illegal aliens for the crime of wanting a better life? You of the religious Xtian persuasion are even less forgiving than the Muslims. keep waging you Xtian jihad on all us unbelievers, see how far that gets you.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You know better than that.


I am convinced that joey does not. She is a parrot.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> Besides being a horses butt, how about keeping on topic? Did I even bring up murder? Your eye for an eye biblical thinking is ridiculous. Murderers should be punished. you are one of the most fanatical RW blowhards with whom I have ever come in contact. You profess to e even holier than jesus christ himself. WWJD? Would he deport these illegal aliens for the crime of wanting a better life? You of the religious Xtian persuasion are even less forgiving than the Muslims. keep waging you Xtian jihad on all us unbelievers, see how far that gets you.


How far up are your panties jammed?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent question!![/quote
> ...


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Which is exactly where they belong after taking pay for no work. Hell, those repugs should be pushing the bus, shining his shoes and dropping rose petals in his path.


Galls you that they aren't, doesn't it? Doesn't bother me one iota.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> How far up are your panties jammed?


Are they tickling your brain, WindingRoad?


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-302937-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

